# Cable's Tankapalooza and Zoo. 56k warning!! New pictures, 2/27, Page 133



## cableguy69846

Now that I have showed you the Tankapalooza part of it. How about a tour of the zoo?

As we walk in the door, the sound of birds calling softly greet us. Not really, usually it is the sound of the cats destroying something or each other. 

Anyway, on with the tour.

As you enter, you will notice a nice mix of technology and nature. Or just a mess in which I tried to cram as many tanks as possible. You decide.









The first two enclosures you see are Trebuchet, the bearded dragon on the TV, and Brisinger, the fire skink on the dresser.









As you continue on to your right you will see more enclosures. On the short dresser in the 40b is Drop Dead Fred, our Albino Leopard Gecko. In the top tub, is Lucille, the Ball Python, and under her, is Kali-Ma, our charcoal corn snake. All beautiful animal even though Drop only has 3 legs. Moving on, we see Shrimptopia on the bookshelf.









Continuing on our journey, we come to the community 10 gallon tank which will be undergoing construction to renovate in the near future. Next to that we see one of our two greenhouses.









Moving on.
Both of our greenhouses side by side. Please keep your hands and feet in the vehicle as we round this corner. It comes quite close to the Humans sleeping quarters and the cats hideout.









And here we see the humans sleeping quarters. Although during the day, you will find Billy Idol, the tuxedo cat beneath the sheets. And now we are coming to the backside of our journey with the final enclosures in view.









Towards the end of our journey you will see that one cage has been covered by newspaper. That is due to the fact that Eddie Piehands, our mack snow leopard gecko is shy and does not like to be bothered. In the tub on top of her cage, is our nameless, black mexican kingsnake. And just beyond that is the experimental 2 gallon dirt tank.









Coming around the last turn, you will see the dirt tank, the 1 gallon betta tank that Bloody Mary lives in, and the newly redone 2.5 gallon nano. Now with dirt.









I hope you enjoyed your tour. Please exit the tour in an orderly fashion and do not bother the local wildlife on your way out have a nice day.



Now that the nonsense is over. Back to fish related things.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

OK. I got a few pics of the tanks today too, besides all the shots in the first post.
*2 gal dirt tank*
A few moss growth shots.

















And a FTS from one of the other panels in the front of the tank.









I tried to get some macro shots from Shrimptopia, but they turned out terrible on the P&S. I may try again tomorrow.


----------



## orchidman

cool tanks! they all look great. once they grow out, it will be super cool!

what all critters do you have in your zoo?


WHY IS ADMISSION FREE??????!!!!!!?????? what happened to our business scheme?


----------



## Bahugo

Looks like my flame moss is taken off good for you! I told you it's those roids I pump in there lol 

I think you could totally fit a rack in there.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> cool tanks! they all look great. once they grow out, it will be super cool!
> 
> what all critters do you have in your zoo?
> 
> 
> WHY IS ADMISSION FREE??????!!!!!!?????? what happened to our business scheme?


Lol. Thanks man. All the critters are listed in the tour. You just have to read it. There are 4 lizards and 3 snakes though. And the 2 cats. That is why it is a zoo. Lol

I will start charging when I get all the new enclosures made. The leopard geckos and fire skink are getting wooden enclosures the size of a 40 b, the bearded dragon is getting a 4'w x 2't x 2'd viv and the snakes will be getting vivs 4'w x1't x 2'd. And all will be statted and all that. And look like furniture. After that, it will be 10 bucks a head. Lol.



Bahugo said:


> Looks like my flame moss is taken off good for you! I told you it's those roids I pump in there lol
> 
> I think you could totally fit a rack in there.


Lol. Not yet but soon. We are taking over the office for the baby's room soon, so I am already planning something in there. And I may end up using some of the basement too. At that point I am planning several racks.

The moss is beastly. I love it. I may employ you to keep up the steroids in it. Lol. Just come over once a week and inject it for me so I don't have to have your special recipe.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Not yet but soon. We are taking over the office for the baby's room soon, so I am already planning something in there. And I may end up using some of the basement too. At that point I am planning several racks.
> 
> The moss is beastly. I love it. I may employ you to keep up the steroids in it. Lol. Just come over once a week and inject it for me so I don't have to have your special recipe.:hihi:


Check my journal, you will have moss envy of the package I just got.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Check my journal, you will have moss envy of the package I just got.


Lol. I just said I did.:hihi: That is a nice moss package. I know where I am gonna go when you have let your roids work on them for a while.:biggrin:


----------



## nonconductive

hahah the breakfast club!!! yes!!!!

nice tanks but dude i think you need to hire an extra zookeeper.


----------



## orchidman

im a little late to breakfast club arent I? i havent eaten yet, so does it still count?


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> hahah the breakfast club!!! yes!!!!
> 
> nice tanks but dude i think you need to hire an extra zookeeper.


Lol. When the little one gets here, I am going to start training as soon as she can walk.:hihi:

And thanks for the compliment, Non-c. 



orchidman said:


> im a little late to breakfast club arent I? i havent eaten yet, so does it still count?


Lol, I just finished drinking my breakfast.



I am surprised no one said anything about Bettie Page on the wall too.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

we all thought it!


idk what imma eat.. maybe ill heat up some leftover venison  yeah, ill do that!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> we all thought it!
> 
> 
> idk what imma eat.. maybe ill heat up some leftover venison  yeah, ill do that!


Lol.

Send some venison my way.


----------



## orchidman

its fresh too! my dads friend shot a doe and didnt have time to butcher it. so he gave it to my dad ( my dad butchers all his own deer) its so good! we had the tenderloin last night!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> its fresh too! my dads friend shot a doe and didnt have time to butcher it. so he gave it to my dad ( my dad butchers all his own deer) its so good! we had the tenderloin last night!


Very nice. Does he do deer jerky by any chance?


----------



## orchidman

uuhhh YES! the best ever! im eating the leftover steak right now


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> uuhhh YES! the best ever! im eating the leftover steak right now


Hhhhmmmm, maybe next time you come to the Chi. you need to bring some with. I will trade you one cheeseburger for one dear steak.


----------



## orchidman

not sure they would let me take that one the plane.. but maybe!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> not sure they would let me take that one the plane.. but maybe!


Lol. That would be a good visit through security.

Sir, what's in the bag?

It's deer meat, I swear!


----------



## orchidman

yep. a good one alright! and id go back with a burger bomb!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> yep. a good one alright! and id go back with a burger bomb!


LMAO!:hihi:

We have a new meat based terrorist threat coming live from Chicago. They say if their demands are not met, they will smear cheeseburger all over the plane in hard to reach places so it will smell. More updates as events warrant.

ROFL!


----------



## orchidman

lol!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> lol!


I thought that was good too. Well, off to mess about with the tanks. Going to thin out the Guppy Grass in Shrimptopia. I may raise the water level too. Not sure.


----------



## orchidman

cyaa raise the water level!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> cyaa raise the water level!


Done.:icon_wink


----------



## cableguy69846

Just got done messing about with the tanks a little bit. Here is what I did.

*Shrimptopia

*Took out all the Guppy Grass (or the majority of it) and got rid of the sponge under the filter. Mounted the moss wall on the wall, and raised the water level to within about an inch of the top rim of the tank. I am planning on getting more moss, some really branchy driftwood and some black substrate of some sort. I may get some of the Fluval shrimp stratum or some of the FLora stuff. Then again I could just go with black gravel since I am only planning on mosses and ferns. We shall see, but until then, pics of it including some crappy Macro shots. I counted 23 shrimp and a bunch of shrimplets that I could barely see.

FTS









Macro shrimp shots

























*Dirt tank

*Just a water change, but noticed a lot of new growth on the Hygro difformis.

FTS









New Growth









*2.5 Gal Nano

*Did a water change to get rid of all the tannins. Not much else going on at the moment with this one.

FTS









Also threw the extra anubias I had in the emersed set up for now. It will probably go in Shrimptopia if I can get some good drift wood. We will see. Also going to be rescaping the 10 gal next week when I can get some black gravel to use as a cap. I also want to replace some of the mopani wood with drift wood that will take up less floor space. Also going to be adding another AquaClear 20 that I have sitting around for some extra flow. Other than all that, not much else going on at the moment.


----------



## 2in10

Nice clean ups


----------



## cableguy69846

2in10 said:


> Nice clean ups


Not sure what you mean, lol, but thanks.:icon_wink


----------



## cableguy69846

Just masterminded a way to get better CO2 dispersal and extra flow in the 10 gal. I had an extra AquaClear 20 sitting around, so I figured I would put it to some use. Slapped it on the 10 gal and shoved the end of the CO2 line in the intake about halfway up the pipe. So, far the noise is a bit annoying but I think I can live with it for now. I may need to modify the impeller to chop the bubbles up a little better, but it will work for now. I still need filter media. I am planning on running 2 sponges and one bag of the ceramic rings. Here is how the CO2 line looks and some small bubbles.










Going to get some Nitrite, Nitrate, and Ammonia readings off the 2.5 gallon in a little bit. Then a water change to get rid of some of the tannins.


----------



## cableguy69846

Just took readings on the 2.5 gallon.

Nitrite - 5ppm
Nitrate - 40ppm
Ammonia - 2ppm

I used and API Freshwater Master test kit to get these readings. How long will it take for the soil to stop leaching like this?


----------



## dinosaurodon

Nice Tanks, and posters lol


----------



## cableguy69846

dinosaurodon said:


> Nice Tanks, and posters lol


Lol. Thanks man. I need to move the Boondock Saints one though. You can't see it behind the Bearded Dragon Enclosure.


----------



## cableguy69846

After messing about with the 10 gallon a little bit ago, the fiancee and I noticed I have some pretty awesome plant growth that warrants some new pics. So, here goes.

FTS










Left side.










Middle










Right side.










I am loving it. I guess the plants like the CO2. The tank will be going through a massive overhaul in the very near future. Going to add some MGOPS and replace the mopani wood with some branchy DW to attach all the ferns, anubias and mosses to.

Enjoy. And any feedback is welcome.


----------



## 2in10

Looking good


----------



## cableguy69846

2in10 said:


> Looking good


Thank you. Seeing all the growth is almost making me not want to go dirt.


----------



## Bahugo

You can use a chopstick as a diffuser


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> You can use a chopstick as a diffuser


Lol. Couldn't find any. I needed more flow anyway, and it is working well. I think I need to refresh my mix though. It has slowed down some.


----------



## orchidman

just go to a chinese buffet!

try putting it in your filter, so the impeller chops the bubbles.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> just go to a chinese buffet!
> 
> try putting it in your filter, so the impeller chops the bubbles.


Lol. No money for the buffet. And I am not too fond of chinese food. No idea why.

I have it going in the intake tube. The line is about halfway up the tube. There is even a pic of it a few posts ago. Lol.


----------



## orchidman

lol. i must be tired! lol sorry. i would keep it that way. what was wrong with it?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> lol. i must be tired! lol sorry. i would keep it that way. what was wrong with it?


Lol. Have some coffee man. Wake up. Lol.

It just makes a lot of noise when the bubble hits the impeller. I may cut the blades a little bit so there is a smaller surface area to cut the bubble up more. Kind of like the needle wheel on some skimmers.


----------



## orchidman

i wouldnt cut the blades! better to not worry about that. i never had that problem. i have a cermaic diffuser, its from ebay so not the most efficient. but it should work, if you wanna trade for something, or pay shipping.. lemme know


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i wouldnt cut the blades! better to not worry about that. i never had that problem. i have a cermaic diffuser, its from ebay so not the most efficient. but it should work, if you wanna trade for something, or pay shipping.. lemme know


That may be an option. I will have to let you know. Thanks man.


----------



## cableguy69846

Did a water change on the 2.5 gallon. It is amazing how clear it is now.










And some cool shots from Shrimptopia.



















Found some molts. That is a really good sign.


----------



## orchidman

nice pics! why isnt there substrate?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> nice pics! why isnt there substrate?


It was supposed to be a Palu and the shrimp where supposed to go in the 2.5, but after adding the dirt to that tank, I decided to do the Palu as a shrimp tank. I am not sure what I am going to use for substrate. I am think just black gravel as I won't have any rooting plants in it. All ferns and mosses. What do you think?


----------



## orchidman

whats a palu? haha


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> whats a palu? haha


Lol. A Paludarium. Good for mudskippers and crabs and such.


----------



## orchidman

AAAuuuooooahhhh! i see. makes sense!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> AAAuuuooooahhhh! i see. makes sense!


Lol.

I figured after all the crazy goings on with the 2.5, they would not fare well in there, and I am glad I didn't put them in there the other day. I would have lost them all in a matter of hours.


----------



## wkndracer

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol.
> 
> I figured after all the crazy goings on with the 2.5, they would not fare well in there, and I am glad I didn't put them in there the other day. I would have lost them all in a matter of hours.


Good catch on that LOL until the parameters settle you would be risking the critters. What type dirt did you use? Sorry if it's here I missed it in this very busy thread.


----------



## cableguy69846

wkndracer said:


> Good catch on that LOL until the parameters settle you would be risking the critters. What type dirt did you use? Sorry if it's here I missed it in this very busy thread.


MGOPS. The cap is a black Marine sand that is inert. I used it originally by itself and I just rinsed it really will before I used it again. The one piece of wood in the tank on the Left side is new too, and I know it is letting loose a ton of tannins. That is why I have been changing water. But if you way it is better if I don't I will stop for a while.

I am also going to do dirt in my 10 gallon. Can I put it in there and dump the fish in and just monitor it really closely, or should I put them in another tank for a few days?


----------



## orchidman

i think im gonna dirt my 10g too!


----------



## wkndracer

(imo) OPPS! MGOPS, S = soil = cow crap (nitrate reading) and chicken crap 
MGOPM, M = mix = chicken crap and no cow poo very low or no NO3 readings starting out.

I've only used Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix for this reason. Nitrates will leach out of the soil for awhile. Most bagged dirt lists the major components in the mix on the bag and it's best to check that. All the MGOPS I have seen has cow manure in it.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i think im gonna dirt my 10g too!


I think I may be getting a 20 high soon too. Like in the next few weeks.:icon_eek::biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846

wkndracer said:


> (imo) OPPS! MGOPS, S = soil = cow crap (nitrate reading) and chicken crap
> MGOPM, M = mix = chicken crap and no cow poo very low or no NO3 readings starting out.
> 
> I've only used Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix for this reason. Nitrates will leach out of the soil for awhile. Most bagged dirt lists the major components in the mix on the bag and it's best to check that. All the MGOPS I have seen has cow manure in it.


Not sure if it is a M or a S, I will check that out though. If it is the S, did I screw myself?:confused1:


----------



## wkndracer

haha kinda (sorry)
I've seen a couple threads on people using it and it takes awhile to settle out. IDK how long


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> That may be an option. I will have to let you know. Thanks man.


cool 



cableguy69846 said:


> I think I may be getting a 20 high soon too. Like in the next few weeks.:icon_eek::biggrin:


haha cool! i dont have money for anything else. i cant wait to set my nano reef up.. 



wkndracer said:


> (imo) OPPS! MGOPS, S = soil = cow crap (nitrate reading) and chicken crap
> MGOPM, M = mix = chicken crap and no cow poo very low or no NO3 readings starting out.
> 
> I've only used Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix for this reason. Nitrates will leach out of the soil for awhile. Most bagged dirt lists the major components in the mix on the bag and it's best to check that. All the MGOPS I have seen has cow manure in it.



ill remember that! thanks


----------



## cableguy69846

wkndracer said:


> haha kinda (sorry)
> I've seen a couple threads on people using it and it takes awhile to settle out. IDK how long


Crap. Well if nothing else, it will be a good experiment. And I am uploading a pic of the soil bag. Don't go anywhere yet.


----------



## cableguy69846

wkndracer said:


> haha kinda (sorry)
> I've seen a couple threads on people using it and it takes awhile to settle out. IDK how long


Here is the stuff I got.


----------



## wkndracer

orchidman said:


> ill remember that! thanks


ask and ye shall receive an answer LOL might be IDK but I'll answer


cableguy69846 said:


> Crap. Well if nothing else, it will be a good experiment. And I am uploading a pic of the soil bag. Don't go anywhere yet.


glued to this seat unless my wife calls LOL


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> cool
> 
> 
> 
> haha cool! i dont have money for anything else. i cant wait to set my nano reef up..


Yeah. I don't either, but I am gonna make it happen. It will be a long setup process though. I have a filter and all that for it. I will need to get a light and glass top (Stupid cats) for it which will be a bit pricey, but worth it. I will probably go dirt in it, just for simplicity.


----------



## cableguy69846

wkndracer said:


> ask and ye shall receive an answer LOL might be IDK but I'll answer
> 
> glued to this seat unless my wife calls LOL


Lol. Thanks man. The pic is back in post number 60. PB went a little faster than I thought.


----------



## wkndracer

jury returns a verdict,,,,,, COW CRAP double dose!

if was my 2.5 I'd dump it, but that's me


----------



## cableguy69846

wkndracer said:


> jury returns a verdict,,,,,, COW CRAP double dose!
> 
> if was my 2.5 I'd dump it, but that's me


GAH!!!! DAMN IT ALL TO HELL!!!! I am guessing I should have gotten this?

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Miracle-Gro-Organic-Choice-Potting-Mix/16879733

If so, I will have to do that. I hope I can find it.


----------



## Bahugo

You want Potting Mix Cable, it's like a orange color (the bag) if I remember correctly. 

Mike, you should check out my photo's *cough* I got some better pics of the angels a few pages back, I think I might have some more that I need to upload still


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> You want Potting Mix Cable, it's like a orange color (the bag) if I remember correctly.
> 
> Mike, you should check out my photo's *cough* I got some better pics of the angels a few pages back, I think I might have some more that I need to upload still


Yeah. I just found it. I am about a week too late though. Good thing I didn't dump it in the 10 gallon. I would be jumping out a window right about now. Now I am gonna have to redo the 2.5 gallon again.:angryfire

On another note, what will that stuff do to my emersed setup?


----------



## orchidman

wkndracer said:


> ask and ye shall receive an answer LOL might be IDK but I'll answer
> 
> glued to this seat unless my wife calls LOL


i didnt even ask

lol!


----------



## wkndracer

cableguy69846 said:


> On another note, what will that stuff do to my emersed setup?


If the spelling really means an *emerged* setup then the plants should love the stuff and without fish it's perfect . :smile:

Know your not alone in making this foobar on the dirt and being a 2.5g it will fix MUCH easier than a 125g LOL

If you dump it all in a 5g bucket and use a spray nozzle on the hose you should be able to get the dirt rinsed out of your sand without too much grief.

FYI my wife read your whole thread and loved it (said to tell you it's WAY better than watching TV).


----------



## cableguy69846

wkndracer said:


> If the spelling really means an *emerged* setup then the plants should love the stuff and without fish it's perfect . :smile:
> 
> Know your not alone in making this foobar on the dirt and being a 2.5g it will fix MUCH easier than a 125g LOL
> 
> If you dump it all in a 5g bucket and use a spray nozzle on the hose you should be able to get the dirt rinsed out of your sand without too much grief.
> 
> FYI my wife read your whole thread and loved it (said to tell you it's WAY better than watching TV).


That is what I meant. Lol, thanks man. And I ma going to get some dirt tomorrow I hope, and replace it. I have some more sand, I only used about half of what was in the tank originally, so I will probably just scrap it, and use the other stuff, don't know what do do with it anyway. You are very right about the difference in tank size too. I am glad I did it with this one and not the 10 gal the other day.

And tell her Thank you for me. I was aiming to cut down on how many threads I would have to update, but I figured a zoo tour was in order.


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> I don't think I would use that unless I was making money selling the plants. I am just doing mine for my own pleasure at the moment. It fills in the fishless voids when the tanks don't need anything.
> 
> P.S. - We should probably take this convo to my other thread. In my sig.


I'll definitely be selling plants out of this tank, but just extras. I'm doing it for fun, but a little extra hobby funds never hurt.

Convo has been moved. 

I'm going to bed dude, have a good night!


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> I'll definitely be selling plants out of this tank, but just extras. I'm doing it for fun, but a little extra hobby funds never hurt.
> 
> Convo has been moved.
> 
> I'm going to bed dude, have a good night!


I think I am ready to sell a kidney to get a bigger tank.:hihi:

I will eventually sell some too, just need to get ones people want and get them growing well.


----------



## wkndracer

1.5" dry dirt layer with the palm of your hand pressing it flat for the measurement.
1" sand layer on top and I think you will be golden.
Try to plant as many rooted plants as you can early on and don't block too much surface area with driftwood or hardscape as that stops the gas exchange outta the sub.
Glad you hit me with a PM tonight and now that I've been here (thread) like big goofy Arnold I'll be back :wink:


----------



## cableguy69846

wkndracer said:


> 1.5" dry dirt layer with the palm of your hand pressing it flat for the measurement.
> 1" sand layer on top and I think you will be golden.
> Try to plant as many rooted plants as you can early on and don't block too much surface area with driftwood or hardscape as that stops the gas exchange outta the sub.
> Glad you hit me with a PM tonight and now that I've been here (thread) like big goofy Arnold I'll be back :wink:


Lol, thank you man. I had the drift wood sitting on the dirt and put the sand around it. It is two small areas that were covered. I may do that again, as I already have all my moss tied down. Do you think that will be bad? Thank you very much for your help, and look forward to your future posts my my Tankapalooza.roud:


----------



## nonconductive

cable, when i set up my tank i put only sand under where the wood is, or just placed it on the glass before before adding dirt.


----------



## nonconductive

btw, i think i read something somewhere where walstad said she tried the garden soil and it worked fine but prefers the potting mix. i have a bag of the garden soil but have never used it because of the reasons mike stated.


----------



## 150EH

Holy Cow crap!!!! you've got a lot of tanks, emersed stuff everywhere, and books. 

We met for a plant auction last month and the host had several tanks with Flame Moss, it's really cool looking almost like a little wild fro of moss, but the trick is a little flat rock or a piece of slate broken to the disired size and then you can split it into several thin pieces, this way you drop it on the substrate and it looks like the fro is growing out of nowhere. I did the same thing you did with Riccia and a round stone, the problem is it won't grow on the sides in the shade so you always see the string, the moss may grow in the shade eventually but the thin stone still looks cool, ADA sell the little slate piece but they would be easy to make.

Sorry to hear about you poo problem, I would dump it too, that's the glory of the nano with just a bucket you can rescape the whole thing in a few minutes, good luck.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> btw, i think i read something somewhere where walstad said she tried the garden soil and it worked fine but prefers the potting mix. i have a bag of the garden soil but have never used it because of the reasons mike stated.


Yeah. I am off to try and get the right stuff today. I showed the bag to the fiancee, so I am sure she will find it. Lol. I need to work on reading all of the words in something. I am planning on leaving it as is until I get the right dirt. And I may set up a tank to see how long this stuff takes to finish being crazy. And by tank, I mean bucket with a powerhead. Lol.



150EH said:


> Holy Cow crap!!!! you've got a lot of tanks, emersed stuff everywhere, and books.
> 
> We met for a plant auction last month and the host had several tanks with Flame Moss, it's really cool looking almost like a little wild fro of moss, but the trick is a little flat rock or a piece of slate broken to the disired size and then you can split it into several thin pieces, this way you drop it on the substrate and it looks like the fro is growing out of nowhere. I did the same thing you did with Riccia and a round stone, the problem is it won't grow on the sides in the shade so you always see the string, the moss may grow in the shade eventually but the thin stone still looks cool, ADA sell the little slate piece but they would be easy to make.
> 
> Sorry to hear about you poo problem, I would dump it too, that's the glory of the nano with just a bucket you can rescape the whole thing in a few minutes, good luck.


Thenks. I plan on trimming the moss so it will creep down the sides as well. I used that rock cuz I was broke and it was all I had at the moment. Now they have kind of grown on me. Lol, and I only have 5 tanks and 2 greenhouses. But yet, we have lots of books. We just got rid of 6 boxes of them as well. It was nuts. There are still like 5 boxes in the basement.

I plan on dumping the tank and replacing the soil. I don't want to wait forever to put something in the tank. I got a lead on some Yellow shrimp and some Blue Tiger, and I need a place to put them.

Thank you all for visiting my Zoo.:biggrin: I really appreciate all the feedback from all the experienced people on this forum and am glad I can gain knowledge and experience from you guys. This thread may be goofy, but I am still learning a lot and I am sure someone else will as well. Again thank you guys and keep commenting. Even if it is to berate me for doing something really stupid. I would love to gain more knowledge and in the future, help pass it on to others.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

Got a small bag of Miracle Gro Organic *Potting Mix.* It is the orange bag. Finally, the right stuff. Also looked at a new 20 gal tall tank that I may pick up next week. And am going to design my shelf so I can move the 10 gallon. On another note, my pet store guy is going to be setting up a shrimp breeding rack. I told him I had cherries, and he said he will probably buy from me when he is ready, and I may also be able to sell him some moss when it grows out enough. Finally! Turning that store over to the dark side of plants. Mwhahahaha! Will probably get the dirt in the tank later tonight or tomorrow, and am going to work on a rescape of the 10 gallon in the next few days too. And more CO2 goodness coming up. Stay tuned.


----------



## cableguy69846

Got this today. Was gonna put it in the tank, but got distracted by some scaly, slithery things while I was cleaning and feeding. Got pics of a few things. First here is the dirt.










Meanwhile, this guy was judging me the whole time I was messing about with the snake enclosures. Meet Trebuchet.










And my fuzzy little helper. She helps by lying on all my fish tank towels and makes sure they don't get up and walk away.










Just some things from around the zoo. I have tons of pictures of the rest of the inhabitants, but I will save those for requests only. Tomorrow I will have some fish related pictures and updates.roud:


----------



## zachary908

Nice pics! Now post MORE!!! :hihi:

Posting mine in a few.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Nice pics! Now post MORE!!! :hihi:
> 
> Posting mine in a few.


Lol. I don't have any fish tank pics till tomorrow. I have tons of Zoo pics though. And I think I have pics of my old tanks before I discovered the wealth of knowledge on this site. They were terrible. Lol.


----------



## zachary908

I want zoo pics!


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> I want zoo pics!


Lol. I will see what I got.


----------



## 150EH

Hey you showed me yours and now I'll show you mine, this is my little friend "Spike" he like to pose for the camera!










I'm broke too that's why I mentioned the slate, it falls of roofs, patios, and walk ways, plus it flakes apart with a hammer.


----------



## 150EH

Opps, forgot my Green Eyed Lady "Pheobe"


----------



## cableguy69846

Nice animals man. I got more where that came from too. Lol. Too many to show them all today, but as time goes on. roud:

I don't think I have ever seen a slate roof in Chicago. The only rocks I have for free are a few in the backyard that I don't even want to mess with. I may go to the landscaping place out here and see what I can scare up though. If not, I think my LFS carries if for really cheap.


----------



## cableguy69846

Sorry, forgot this, how old is Spike?


----------



## Bahugo

Cheapest place I seen for slate was animal island and that was 2.99 a pound I think but they have been out of black slate for quite some time everything else people carry is generally focused around cichlids 

What fish swap do you have coming up around here? Saw you mention it in zach's journal. What type of plants are you looking for too?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Cheapest place I seen for slate was animal island and that was 2.99 a pound I think but they have been out of black slate for quite some time everything else people carry is generally focused around cichlids
> 
> What fish swap do you have coming up around here? Saw you mention it in zach's journal. What type of plants are you looking for too?


That is where I was talking about. There is a GCCA swap on Dec. 4th. I guess that is a little farther away than I thought. I am looking for any kind of moss, crypts, and java ferns I don't have already. I talked to Chad and I am going to be ordering some stuff from him this week. I will most likely talk to him on Thurs. and order it that day.


----------



## cableguy69846

I have two updates to post. I will do the boring bit first while the pics upload to PB. Replaced the CO2 on the 10gal. Did a different mix. 2 cups sugar and 1 tsp. yeast. Not sure I like it. I am getting about 1 bubble per two seconds at the moment. I will give it a little bit longer to see what happens. Next, tested the water on the 2.5 gal. Not as bad as I thought they would be.

Nitrite - 0.25ppm
Nitrate - 5.0ppm
Ammonia - 0.5ppm

These results were using the same kit as last time and about 48 hours later. I am going to leave the cow crap in the tank for a few more days, and see where I am at. They have gone down drastically after the initial spike. If they stay the same or go down more after 48 hours, I am gonna leave it, if not, I have the aforementioned potting mix ready to go. Not going to do a water change or anything on it until I see what it does in 2 days. If this stuff works, I may use it in the upcoming 20gal high.

Going to have tons of pics in a little bit too.


----------



## cableguy69846

On to the fun stuff now. I took a whole mess of pictures this morning. Here they are.

*Emersed setup

*Container 1

Crazy Glosso growth.



















Hygro coryambrosa stricta














































Crypt wendettii 'Red'




























Some HC


----------



## cableguy69846

*Emersed setup cont.

*Container 1 cont.











Argentine Swords










Crypt. Lutea



















Alternanthera



















Some random growth










Container 2










Java Ferns























































Peacock fern


----------



## zachary908

Looking good. The hygrophila looks great. Your Alternanthera Ficoidea is growing great!


----------



## cableguy69846

*10 gallon

*








































































*Shrimptopia

*













































*2 gallon dirt

*













































*2.5 gallon nano

*


----------



## cableguy69846

That took forever to upload. You guys better appreciate it.:hihi::icon_wink

I have a lot of rearranging to do in the 10 gallon and a lot of trimming to do in the 10 gallon and emersed setup. I will get to it later today after the reptile convention. I may also get some of a rescape done on the 10 gallon. Not sure though, need to find some new drift wood.

Enjoy.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Looking good. The hygrophila looks great. Your Alternanthera Ficoidea is growing great!


Thanks man. I am really liking the Alternanthera Ficoidea now that it is getting into it's element. It is looking amazing. And the Hygro is going nuts. And to think, the Hygro is from PetCo and only had about 5 leaves per stem, and now it is going crazy.

Thanks for the compliments man.


----------



## 2in10

Emersed plants look great, beautiful shots of the immersed plants.


----------



## cableguy69846

2in10 said:


> Emersed plants look great, beautiful shots of the immersed plants.


Thank you.


----------



## Bahugo

Let me know if you are still looking for plants I probably have some more I can sell. LMK what you get from chad! HE is a great guy and his plants are super healthy, and super quick shipping


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Let me know if you are still looking for plants I probably have some more I can sell. LMK what you get from chad! HE is a great guy and his plants are super healthy, and super quick shipping


For sure man. Not sure what I will need, but I will find out on thurs or fri. Won't have dough till then either. I am gonna order from Chad on Thurs. Most likely as soon as I get out of bed. I may get some crypts and Java Fern from him too not sure. I will let you know for sure though. And I still have that air pump if you want it. I may actually have 2. I have to look. Let me know later today.


----------



## cableguy69846

Well. Was going to rescape the 10 gallon today, but that is not going to happen. Went to the reptile convention and they gave us these cheap little paper wrist bands and need it to get in tomorrow. So, don't want to get it wet. I will be rescaping tomorrow or Monday though.


----------



## 150EH

cableguy69846 said:


> Sorry, forgot this, how old is Spike?


I think he is around 5, he belongs to my son (25) which pretty much makes him mine, along with 5 Chinchillas that my daughter has (mine) and a mut named "Fredo" (alfredo) no Fred Oh, name after the stupid brother in the Godfather movies that betrayed the family and got shot in the little fishing boat.

Hey, I tried on the slate, that's how ADA does it and theirs is really pricey, but I don't want too hear about patios and sidewalks being stolen all over town.

BTW really nice emersed plants and I love the shrimp picks cause I'm gearing up for a shrimp tank!


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I think he is around 5, he belongs to my son (25) which pretty much makes him mine, along with 5 Chinchillas that my daughter has (mine) and a mut named "Fredo" (alfredo) no Fred Oh, name after the stupid brother in the Godfather movies that betrayed the family and got shot in the little fishing boat.
> 
> Hey, I tried on the slate, that's how ADA does it and theirs is really pricey, but I don't want too hear about patios and sidewalks being stolen all over town.
> 
> BTW really nice emersed plants and I love the shrimp picks cause I'm gearing up for a shrimp tank!


Lol. Nice on the chinchillas. My fiancee wants one really bad.

Lol. Stealing patios and all that could get you shot out here.

And thanks on the emersed plants man. I am hoping to get more crypts and Java Fern.


----------



## cableguy69846

Does anyone know if this would work in the aquarium?

http://www.bloomsandbranches.com/zencart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=26&products_id=47

Or any of this?

http://www.bloomsandbranches.com/zencart/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1&sort=20a&page=1

Thanks.:icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo

I've heard mixed reviews on the first and people have said to be cautious about ordering for arts and crafts shops 

Check the driftwood i got !


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I've heard mixed reviews on the first and people have said to be cautious about ordering for arts and crafts shops
> 
> Check the driftwood i got !


I tried to e-mail the company to see what they say about it. I asked if it was ok to have in a fish tank. I am waiting for them to reply. I will see what they say.

And I saw man. That is a lot of Driftwood. That is what I am trying to find too.


----------



## jkan0228

My phone can't load all those pics! Gotta view them later!! Hehe


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> . My phone can't load all those pics! Gotta view them later!! Hehe


Lol. Sorry man. There are some good ones in there if I may pat myself on the back. I had to split them between 3 posts cuz my computer would not handle them all at once.


----------



## sewingalot

Your tank is looking good, but I want to talk emersed. That is a seriously nice setup. I like how you not only labelled everything, but also dated it. I am really wishing I did that now.

The pictures are great, too. I really like seeing the difference between emersed and submersed leaves, don't you?


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> Your tank is looking good, but I want to talk emersed. That is a seriously nice setup. I like how you not only labelled everything, but also dated it. I am really wishing I did that now.
> 
> The pictures are great, too. I really like seeing the difference between emersed and submersed leaves, don't you?


Thank you for the compliments. I labeled and dated everything so I would know if something was not growing the way I wanted it to. I am glad I did now. It is really cool to see all the new growth and know that you are making the world a greener place.

I didn't really notice the difference among the leaves. I am not sure. I know the only plants I have in my tanks and this setup is the Glosso, HC, and Java Ferns. I may have to inspect them more closely. But it is really fun to go hunting for that new leaf every day. And finding it is like Christmas in this case. I love it.

Thanks for visiting my thread. I appreciate it.


----------



## jkan0228

Haha, just looked through all of them! Not bad bro


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Haha, just looked through all of them! Not bad bro


Thanks man.


----------



## cableguy69846

The 10 gallon rescape is under way.


----------



## cableguy69846

Just found the crypt parva I thought the cat ate. Sweet.


----------



## cableguy69846

Just finished the rescape on the 10 gallon. Water is cloudy. Will probably get some better pics tomorrow.

FTS










Left side.










Middle.










Right side.










Got some other tank related stuff that will happen tomorrow as well.


----------



## cableguy69846

Took some reading off the 2.5 this morning. This is 48 hours after the last readings with no water change.

Nitrite - 0.50ppm
Nitrate - 5.0ppm
Ammonia - 0.25ppm

The nitrites have gone up, the nitrates have not changed, and the ammonia have gone down. I also tested for Phosphate and Ph.

Phosphate - 10.0ppm
PH - 7.6

Going to do a water change on it later today, and see where I am at tomorrow.


----------



## cableguy69846

Got some better pics today of the 10 gallon after the rescape. It has cleared up nice. Yesterday I also cut up some surgical foam and put it in the second AquaClear. I am hoping it will act as a water polisher as well as adding flow and being a diffuser. I think it is a success so far. Going to put some of the same foam in the filter of the shrimp tank later today as well. But enough of my waffle, on with the pictures.

*10 gallon

*FTS










Left side










Middle










Right side.










And just for the heck of it, I got some shrimp pics too.

*Shrimptopia

*


----------



## Bahugo

Tank looks good! Shrimp look good too!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Tank looks good! Shrimp look good too!


Thanks man.


----------



## 2in10

Nice job on the rescape


----------



## cableguy69846

2in10 said:


> Nice job on the rescape


Thanks man. I am still not happy with it though. That Mopani wood just takes up too much space. I think I need to go on a driftwood collecting adventure.


----------



## 2in10

Yeah the Mopani can look too large in small tanks


----------



## cableguy69846

2in10 said:


> Yeah the Mopani can look too large in small tanks


If it was a 20 long, it would not be so bad. But in a 10 gallon, it just eats up floor space. I may stick the bigger chunk in the 20 high when I get it started. And the smaller piece may go in Shrimptopia if I can find some good DW. But until then, it has to stay. *Sigh.*

*2 gallon Dirt

*On another note, I got another CO2 reactor made. Now I just need to hook it into the 2 gallon pump somehow. I kind of know how I am gonna do it, but I am too lazy to do it today. We will see about tomorrow though when I do a water change on the tank. It is going to be a tight fit, and I may split the line so that one bottle is serving the 2 gallon and the 2.5 gallon.


----------



## 150EH

Did you look here thedriftwoodstore

Where do you get the white plastic mesh for moss walls etc.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Did you look here thedriftwoodstore
> 
> Where do you get the white plastic mesh for moss walls etc.


I have not checked out that link yet. But I will now, thanks man.roud:

I got the mesh for the moss walls at Wal-Mart in the craft section. It comes in a pack of six and they are about the same dimensions as a sheet of printer paper. I used thread to tie them together, but fishing line would work better. And as far as the suction cups are concerned, I got them last year to hold the Christmas lights up in the windows and they were useless. They are the ones with the metal hooks. I just took off the metal hooks and cut a part that is 2 squares by 3 squares out of the plastic canvas and shoved the suction cups in them. They work great under water, just not on the windows. Lol.

If you need some detailed pics, I have them and will be glad to post them for you. Just let me know.:icon_bigg


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Thanks man. I am still not happy with it though. That Mopani wood just takes up too much space. I think I need to go on a driftwood collecting adventure.


My tank looks huge now that I got rid of the huge piece of driftwood I had before, it took up so much footprint Its going to be fun planting it. I would definitely recommend a smaller piece if you aren't happy with yours because of size.


----------



## Bahugo

Now that I think of it, there is a store on 87th and cicero (I think) called pets pets pets or something like that that had some really cool small pieces of driftwood in there the one time I looked. 

Here is the adress I just looked it up 8722 S Cicero Ave , Oak Lawn , IL 60453 | 708-423-6488


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> My tank looks huge now that I got rid of the huge piece of driftwood I had before, it took up so much footprint Its going to be fun planting it. I would definitely recommend a smaller piece if you aren't happy with yours because of size.


Oh for sure. I may see if I can find some out in Palos by all the creeks and all that. BTW, if you get a chance, check out the Little Red Schoolhouse. They got some cool stuff in the building. Well worth the FREE admission. Lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Now that I think of it, there is a store on 87th and cicero (I think) called pets pets pets or something like that that had some really cool small pieces of driftwood in there the one time I looked.
> 
> Here is the adress I just looked it up 8722 S Cicero Ave , Oak Lawn , IL 60453 | 708-423-6488


Thanks man. Gonna check it out this week.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Oh for sure. I may see if I can find some out in Palos by all the creeks and all that. BTW, if you get a chance, check out the Little Red Schoolhouse. They got some cool stuff in the building. Well worth the FREE admission. Lol.


lol me and kate were just talking about that place, I thought you had to pay though to go there... it's been forever since I went


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> lol me and kate were just talking about that place, I thought you had to pay though to go there... it's been forever since I went


It is still free. It is not little and red any longer either. They built a new building next to the schoolhouse. It is pretty cool. They have a couple thousand gallons of water indoors now. I will just leave it at that.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

We will have to check it out sometime... free is always good! No free driftwood there though?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> We will have to check it out sometime... free is always good! No free driftwood there though?


Nah. You are not supposed to collect anything from there. But there are a ton of lakes, creaks, and ponds around the area I am sure you could find some at. I think I may go do that one day.


----------



## cableguy69846

I have some ferts that I got from a guy in powder form. I have a suspicion that it may be macros. I also have some Flourish and some API Leaf Zone. I am going to start dosing both of those in the PPS-Pro method until I get my actual dry ferts later this month. Wish me luck.:bounce:


----------



## cableguy69846

Messing around with PB just now. I made this.










Now I just need to put words with it, and I am all good.:icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo

My glosso is a weed! You will learn to hate it! lol Nice growth!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> My glosso is a weed! You will learn to hate it! lol Nice growth!


Lol. Thanks man. It is starting to grow bunched up in places, which is what I wanted it to do from the get go. We will see what happens. I have to go back and look when I took those pictures so I can do a better time line. I want to do it with some of my FTS shots as well.


----------



## nonconductive

nice glosso man!


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> nice glosso man!


Thanks man. It started as some of Rich's Roid Injected stuff. Apparently the Roids are still present.roud::hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Do you heat your emersed setup?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Do you heat your emersed setup?


Nope. Haven't really had to since it has been warm. Plus the part where the glosso is gets some morning sun. I may have to heat it for the winter though. If that is the case, I will just throw an aquarium heater in it.


----------



## cableguy69846

Wondering what to do with this thing. I think some bamboo and that is it.


----------



## Bahugo

I'm thinking about throwing a heater in mine, I'm 90% sure that's why my growth has almost stopped.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I'm thinking about throwing a heater in mine, I'm 90% sure that's why my growth has almost stopped.


It could be. With warmer water, the humidity will stay up as well. You could mist daily too. That is what I do.


----------



## Bahugo

I don't think humidity is the issue, I think it is temp


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I don't think humidity is the issue, I think it is temp


What is your air temp and water temp at? Mine stays in the 80's most of the time. I suspect this is due to the season and the T5 lighting I have on it. The lowest I have seen it that I remember is in the low to mid 70's. Some people will say that plants like lower temps in the mid to high 70's. But I think it is just a matter of the environment. I think they will handle higher temps better if the humidity is higher. However for your setup, I think the lid design has something to do with it too. Maybe it does not hold heat as well cuz you had to cut your lid. The only time mine has air exchange with the outside of the tub is when I open it to mist. I think that has something to do with it. Maybe you can try sealing your lid somehow and it will hold heat better.


----------



## Bahugo

I have a sheet of glass over the whole thing now, I don't use the lid


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I have a sheet of glass over the whole thing now, I don't use the lid


Hmmmm. Not sure what it is then. Is it just slower growth then when they were outside?


----------



## cableguy69846

Got a rather large update today. Finally got the CO2 running on the 2 gal. Probably going to split it off to also run the 2.5 gal. But that will happen when I get more airline on Thurs. It was quite a pain in the neck to run the tubing into the filter, but I got it done. Not sure How I am going to replace the cartridge if I ever have to. Not sure I will have to though.

Now, on to the good stuff.

*The Zoo.

*A couple animals wanted to say "Hi".

Brisinger, the Fire Skink.









Trebuchet









Now back to the fish related things.

*2 gallon hex

*The CO2 setup. I have pics of how I plumed it into the filter if anyone is curious.









Works like a charm.









FTS









*2.5 gallon

*FTS after water change.









*Shrimptopia

*Looks like a berried female to me.roud:




































Got a bunch more from Shrimptopia. Will upload them in a little bit.


----------



## cableguy69846

*Shrimptopia

*Was sitting in front of this tank for about a half hour while I was waiting for pics to upload. Saw some cool stuff and snapped a bunch of pics. Here they are.































































































































After these were taken, while waiting for them to upload, I saw some more interesting things while sitting in front of the tank. I counted at least 2 berried females and a bunch of shrimplets. This tank is working out great, I guess.


----------



## orchidman

tanks look good!

get a nice crypt in the bowl and call it a day. then add some shrimp.

i love the beardie!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> tanks look good!
> 
> get a nice crypt in the bowl and call it a day. then add some shrimp.
> 
> i love the beardie!


Thanks man.

Not sure about the bowl. It is kinda small. Not sure how small, but it is only about 4" in diameter at the widest point.

Lol. Thanks man. He is a whack job.:icon_bigg


----------



## orchidman

my friend had a baby beardie. i loved that thing! i could hold it all day


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> my friend had a baby beardie. i loved that thing! i could hold it all day


When we got ours, he was only 3 weeks old and barely bigger than my finger. Now he is a fatty with a ton of personality.:bounce:


----------



## orchidman

yeah, i love them!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> yeah, i love them!


I have to build him a new cage though. He is quickly out growing the 20 long I have him in. I am thinking something along the lines of 4'W x 2'T 2'D. And some snake enclosures to match that can stack on top.


----------



## orchidman

nice!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> nice!


Thanks.:icon_bigg



Just noticed some little white bug lookin things running around the tank. They seem to be congregating on the algae on the drift wood. They also seem to have popped up out of no where. What do you think they are? They are in the shrimp tank.


----------



## cableguy69846

NVM. They a copapods.roud:


----------



## orchidman

copapods, cool! 

beardies are so lovable!


----------



## jkan0228

I have those in my shrimp tank too! Free fish food.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> copapods, cool!
> 
> beardies are so lovable!


Lol, free fish food. Now I need to figure out a way to catch them.:hihi:

And he is only lovable on a full stomach. When he is hungry, everything is food. Fingers included. Lol.


----------



## orchidman

lol!


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> I have those in my shrimp tank too! Free fish food.


Lol. this is true.

Do the shrimp eat them? If not, how can I catch them to put them in my other tank?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> lol!





jkan0228 said:


> I have those in my shrimp tank too! Free fish food.


Ok. I need some help. I am not sure what to use for a substrate in Shrimptopia. The only thing I know, is it is going to be black, so I can see the shrimp easier. Here are my choices.

1) Fluval Stratum
2)Fluval Flora
3) Florite Black
4) MGOPM Capped with black gravel
5) Black gravel with a couple planters pots of MGOPM capped with black gravel for some crypts or other such plants.

For the most part, I want to have mosses and ferns, and those feed from the water column, so I won't need any plant substrate. On the other hand, I know myself and know I will inevitably stick some root plants or stems in the tank.


----------



## orchidman

i know stratum is good for shrimp. but mgopm is cheaper!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i know stratum is good for shrimp. but mgopm is cheaper!


Lol, and I already have it. Just need the black gravel if I go with that one.


----------



## jkan0228

Fluval shrimp stratum.


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Fluval shrimp stratum.


How good is that stuff?


----------



## Bahugo

I hate it.


----------



## sewingalot

4 or 5 as it's cheapest. I always liked flourite, but hated the grain size, was too hard to plant with. Haven't used fluval, but I saw Rich's page and must say, it looks messy.


----------



## jkan0228

Bahugo said:


> I hate it.


Or you can go with　ADA AS....


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I hate it.


Lol. Good to know.:hihi:

Why do you hate it?



sewingalot said:


> 4 or 5 as it's cheapest. I always liked flourite, but hated the grain size, was too hard to plant with. Haven't used fluval, but I saw Rich's page and must say, it looks messy.


I would have to agree. The only thing I would need to do either of those is the gravel. I am just worried about the ammonia spike that will go with that. But I may do it and hope for the best. If I did the pots, I could add one at a time and leave time in between to let the tank catch up with the ammonia.



jkan0228 said:


> Or you can go with　ADA AS....


Lol. Way outta my budget.:hihi:


----------



## sewingalot

I like the idea of the pots. Almost did that myself on the 10 gallon before I decided to do the "wall" of glass. Adding one at a time would help. I didn't know that ammonia would be a problem, though.


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> I like the idea of the pots. Almost did that myself on the 10 gallon before I decided to do the "wall" of glass. Adding one at a time would help. I didn't know that ammonia would be a problem, though.


I like the pots too. I was thinking of not only planting in them but I can attach moss to them and it would help to hide them a little bit. And not sure about the ammonia. I had the wrong dirt for the 2.5 and am still trying to get the ammonia gone. I may have it beat. But I got the right stuff now. I may do just the gravel and toss one pot in there to see how it does, and make a decision from there.

And you didn't mention you had yellows for sale:drool:You may get a pm from me on Thurs morning regarding those.


----------



## Bahugo

I hate the amount of mulm and dust and dirt from stratum, my dirt tanks would clear up faster then the shrimp tank. Including tearing out a huge tiger lotus which made the tank just as messy as it was last night and it was all settled pretty quickly compared too the stratum which took over a day too fully settle. I will never buy it again, part of the reason why I really wanted to switch too the other gravel.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I hate the amount of mulm and dust and dirt from stratum, my dirt tanks would clear up faster then the shrimp tank. Including tearing out a huge tiger lotus which made the tank just as messy as it was last night and it was all settled pretty quickly compared too the stratum which took over a day too fully settle. I will never buy it again, part of the reason why I really wanted to switch too the other gravel.


I see. I think I am going to do the pot thing in this tank. It may also provide little caves for the shrimp to hide in as the pots have slanted sides.


----------



## orchidman

go the mgopm route! sounds easiest


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> go the mgopm route! sounds easiest


I think I may have to now. Just talked to someone and am getting a bunch of plants this week. From two sources. We will see what happens, in Shrimptopia and the 10 gal.

On a more angry note. I almost gassed my tank just now. Stupid 2 gallon piece of...... :angryfire:angryfire:angryfire:angryfire Anyway. My impeller on my 2 gal jammed when a piece of airline tubing got stuck in it. I thought I had gassed my tank. But I don't think so. Will snails show if there is too much CO2? I really need a drop checker for them all.


----------



## sewingalot

Yeah, I have yellows. Almost sold them three times, but people keep saying they'll pay and I haven't seen a dime. Starting to depress me, lol. Snails typically will crawl to the highest point of the tank if gassed. But they seem to tolerate it more than fish.

I'd send a pm to wkndracer about the ammonia and dirt. He's the guru on the subject.


----------



## Bahugo

Who ya ordering plants from


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> Yeah, I have yellows. Almost sold them three times, but people keep saying they'll pay and I haven't seen a dime. Starting to depress me, lol. Snails typically will crawl to the highest point of the tank if gassed. But they seem to tolerate it more than fish.
> 
> I'd send a pm to wkndracer about the ammonia and dirt. He's the guru on the subject.


I have actually been in contact with him regarding the ammonia in my little tank. I got the wrong dirt and have been talking to him and sharing test results on it. Trying to see how long it will go until the ammonia and all that is out of it. I am gonna have to ask him about the other soil too.



Bahugo said:


> Who ya ordering plants from


Lol. 2 sources. One is Chad, I will order from him tomorrow, and the other is wknd. I am talking to him about plants now.


----------



## orchidman

what are you getting?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> what are you getting?


Lots of stems and tons of moss. The stems should be here this weekend, and I have to place my order with Chad tomorrow morning. No idea what I ma going to do with them all, but I will figure it out. Lol.


----------



## orchidman

nice


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> nice


Thanks.


----------



## cableguy69846

More test results from the 2.5 gallon.

Nitrite - 0.25ppm
Nitrate - 5.0ppm
Ammonia - 0ppm
Phosphate - 10.0ppm
PH - 7.6

Looks like it is getting better to me.

These results were after 24 hours, water change, then another 24 hours. Will do the same thing for the next round of tests.


----------



## cableguy69846

Got my 20 gallon high today. Need to make a stand so I can move the 10 gallon, and need a light and glass top for the 20. In two weeks that will all happen. Also got some black gravel today for Shrimptopia, and one plant order should be here on sat. Going to be a busy weekend. Going to start setting up Shrimptopia today. Going with the black gravel and planters pots. I think it will look a lot nicer and give me some places to put moss.


----------



## Bahugo

You can always cover the outside of the pots with moss, just super glue it on.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> You can always cover the outside of the pots with moss, just super glue it on.


That is what I am thinking. I am still trying to get a hold of Chad though to order from him. But I will at least have the gravel in and the pots on standby. And I got more airline to hook the CO2 up to the 2.5 gallon as well. Then I can stop gassing my 2 gallon tank.


----------



## cableguy69846

*Shrimptopia*

Got this bad boy graveled up finally. Just plain black gravel from my LFS.

Clean gravel.









FTS









Added some more Java Fern that was going to die in my emersed setup.


















I also am going to be putting a couple of pots of plants in this tank. I didn't feel like dirting the whole thing and having to find a place for all my shrimp.

The supplies








The pots on the far right, in the right tub, I have some gravel that I am going to put in the pots on the bottom. Maybe an inch or so, then I will put the MGOPM, and cap it with the black sand in the left tub.

Here is a tease for my next project too.:hihi:









Gotta clean the tank up and get a glass top and lights. Not sure what to do about lights yet. I am thinking 2 dome lamps with 2 20watt 6500K spiral fluorescent bulbs in them. Or I could just do a strip light and T8 bulb. Input would help a lot. Thanks guys.


----------



## cableguy69846

Just added a second bottle to the CO2 reactor on the 2gal and 2.5 gal. Trying to feed them both off of one bottle was proving to be impossible.


----------



## cableguy69846

Finally got the CO2 dialed in. Maybe working with FFDP on in the background helped?


----------



## Bahugo

Ffdp?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Ffdp?


Five Finger Death Punch. The new album just came out yesterday.


----------



## wkndracer

cableguy69846 said:


> More test results from the 2.5 gallon.
> 
> Nitrite - 0.25ppm
> Nitrate - 5.0ppm
> Ammonia - 0ppm
> Phosphate - 10.0ppm
> PH - 7.6
> 
> Looks like it is getting better to me.
> 
> These results were after 24 hours, water change, then another 24 hours. Will do the same thing for the next round of tests.


NO3 would be great if doesn't climb higher on it's own. 
PO4 plants eat so IDK but that wouldn't be toxic by any means. 
Nitrite needs to be zero so the water changes are hurting the cycle time. 

Thanks for the efforts on riding it out using soil.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Five Finger Death Punch. The new album just came out yesterday.


How is their new album? I heard it's pretty good.


----------



## cableguy69846

wkndracer said:


> NO3 would be great if doesn't climb higher on it's own.
> PO4 plants eat so IDK but that wouldn't be toxic by any means.
> Nitrite needs to be zero so the water changes are hurting the cycle time.
> 
> Thanks for the efforts on riding it out using soil.


No problem. Nitrite seems to be going down, but very slowly. I am gonna test again tomorrow and see where it is.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> How is their new album? I heard it's pretty good.


It is amazing. They get better with every album they release.


----------



## cableguy69846

I think CO2 on the smaller tanks was a bad idea. I am pretty sure I killed all my snails. I may just run CO2 on the 10 gallon and Shrimptopia. Or put an air pump on the 2 gallon and 2.5 gallon. Have not decided yet.


----------



## Bahugo

what snails did you end up killing


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> what snails did you end up killing


A bunch that I got a while ago that breed like crazy for me. They have long spiral shells. I am probably going to take the CO2 off of the small tanks and put it on Shrimptopia when my plants get here tomorrow.


----------



## nonconductive

cableguy69846 said:


> Five Finger Death Punch. The new album just came out yesterday.


metalheads!

long spiral shells? do they burrow?


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> metalheads!
> 
> long spiral shells? do they burrow?


You say metalheads like it's a bad thing.:hihi:

I think they might. I know during the day I don't see them at all, but when the lights go off, they are all over the glass.


----------



## Bahugo

Malaysian trumpet snails or something to that extent I'm sure somebody can correct the name if I said it wrong. They really help with keeping everything clean under the soil and preventing anaerobic spots


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Malaysian trumpet snails or something to that extent I'm sure somebody can correct the name if I said it wrong. They really help with keeping everything clean under the soil and preventing anaerobic spots


I have noticed that. I am trying to keep them in all my tanks at this point, just because they are good algae control. Unless, of course, your ghost shrimp eats 2 right in front of you.:angryfire


----------



## cableguy69846

I was going to get some really cool shrimp shots today, but that did not happen. I came home to a missing snake, and when I tore apart my computer desk and entertainment center, I found the hole he went down. There is no way I am getting him out without tearing up the floor and probably the wall too. I would not be so pissed, but it was my fav snake and the fiancee bought it for me. I am livid. On top of that, my 22" flat screen monitor bit the dust at some point today, and now I am on a 17" dino. I am ready to scream and throw things. Will see how I feel about everything tomorrow. The shrimp are so much easier to see on the black gravel, I may have to take some pictures just to make myself feel better.


----------



## orchidman

Aww hope you fins the snake!


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> Aww hope you fins the snake!
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Thanks man. If not, the fiancee said she would buy me another one.

On a lighter note, my plants are out for delivery right now.:biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846

My plant bomb from wkndracer came in today. The bag is stuffed. I can't wait to start planting now.










I have my work cut out for me.


----------



## Bahugo

Nice! What all did you order?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Nice! What all did you order?


Lol. Whatever stems and things he took out of his tanks when he trimmed them all.


----------



## Bahugo

Well give us pics!!!!


----------



## orchidman

woop wopp!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Well give us pics!!!!


Easy killer. I will get to that. I have to open the bags and get to planting first. But before I do, I need my coffee.



orchidman said:


> woop wopp!


That is what I said too.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Easy killer. I will get to that. I have to open the bags and get to planting first. But before I do, I need my coffee.


Pshhh fine, I'll wait.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

I have to ask - what kind of snake? (I love snakes) You live in such a cold zone - will it hole up near a warm pipe & make it through the winter? Can you lure it back with heat & food?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Pshhh fine, I'll wait.


Lol. It will be worth the wait. I plan on a bunch of pictures. I am gonna get some of the emersed setups too. I noticed some new growth in one of them.



driftwoodhunter said:


> I have to ask - what kind of snake? (I love snakes) You live in such a cold zone - will it hole up near a warm pipe & make it through the winter? Can you lure it back with heat & food?


It was a Black Mexican Kingsnake. It could survive the winter. I am more worried about it popping up the my in-laws room or one of the cats finding it. It is the only time something has escaped it's enclosure. And it is not going to happen again. I am thinking that it may pop back up in our room cuz we have a pet rat, and I am hoping that after not eating for a couple of weeks, it will follow the scent back here, and I can grab it. But I am not too optimistic. There are too many places in this house for it to hide. But, you never know. It may come back.

P.S. - Glad to see you in my thread driftwoodhunter.


----------



## jkan0228

cableguy69846 said:


> My plant bomb from wkndracer came in today. The bag is stuffed. I can't wait to start planting now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my work cut out for me.


Damn.....


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Damn.....


No idea where I am gonna put it all either.


----------



## jkan0228

Pics do we can ID them!!!


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> No idea where I am gonna put it all either.


In your fish tanks obviously :red_mouth I just got a box too! Only ordered 1 plant though


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Pics do we can ID them!!!


Lol. You will get them today. I will have a lot of them to post.:biggrin:



Bahugo said:


> In your fish tanks obviously :red_mouth I just got a box too! Only ordered 1 plant though


Which plant?


----------



## driftwoodhunter

LOL - half the fun is setting up new tanks to accomodate new plants ; )
and cableguy, I've been here all along. I'm trying to curb my constant babbling! lol
I, too, am going to pester you for pics.


----------



## orchidman

send me your extras!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> send me your extras!


That may not be a bad idea, I'll get back to you on that one.roud:


----------



## orchidman

coolio!


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> LOL - half the fun is setting up new tanks to accomodate new plants ; )
> and cableguy, I've been here all along. I'm trying to curb my constant babbling! lol
> I, too, am going to pester you for pics.


Lol. I got another tank on stand-by. Just need to make a stand for the 10 gallon so I can move it and get lights and glass top for the other one. And feel free to pester. I enjoy it. Lol.:hihi:

And constant babbling is not an issue.

Now I am off to jam out to FFDP, and play with some plants.:biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

there we go! you gotta check out the angel fish pics in my journal too :]


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> there we go! you gotta check out the angel fish pics in my journal too :]


I saw. They look good. The color looks a little off to me though. It is cuz my 22" LCD monitor died and now I am using a 17" dinosaur that is the size of my TV.:angryfire


----------



## cableguy69846

My tanks are pretty much stuffed now, and I only used about a quarter of the plants. Need to finish up one pot, throw some in the emersed setup, and figure out how to ship the rest.roud:


----------



## malaybiswas

If these are submerged and you wanna try to grow them emersed, just toss them in a tub/bucket of water and let them float. In about a week they will start growing outside the water. It will be easier to cut the emersed portions and plant them.


----------



## cableguy69846

malaybiswas said:


> If these are submerged and you wanna try to grow them emersed, just toss them in a tub/bucket of water and let them float. In about a week they will start growing outside the water. It will be easier to cut the emersed portions and plant them.


Good to know. I planted some in the emersed already, I may add some more. Not sure though. Thanks for the info.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

Holy plants man. I still have a large amount. If any of you guys want some, PM me. I will see what I can do. If anything, I will divide them up and send you all some. I will also post a pic of what I have.

Bob, you are first on the list.roud:

I think I am done planting. Need to do some water changes, and move the CO2 reactors around, then I can get down to posting pics and all that. I took a few, but I am sure I will be taking a bunch more today. Be back in a little bit.:biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> I saw. They look good. The color looks a little off to me though. It is cuz my 22" LCD monitor died and now I am using a 17" dinosaur that is the size of my TV.:angryfire


aww. that stinks!



cableguy69846 said:


> My tanks are pretty much stuffed now, and I only used about a quarter of the plants. Need to finish up one pot, throw some in the emersed setup, and figure out how to ship the rest.roud:


lets see pics please!



cableguy69846 said:


> Holy plants man. I still have a large amount. If any of you guys want some, PM me. I will see what I can do. If anything, I will divide them up and send you all some. I will also post a pic of what I have.
> 
> Bob, you are first on the list.roud:
> 
> I think I am done planting. Need to do some water changes, and move the CO2 reactors around, then I can get down to posting pics and all that. I took a few, but I am sure I will be taking a bunch more today. Be back in a little bit.:biggrin:


what do you have left?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> aww. that stinks!
> 
> 
> 
> lets see pics please!
> 
> 
> 
> what do you have left?


A bunch of stuff. There is a bunch of floating plants in there, some cabomba and a few different hygros. I don't know what everything is, but I will do my best to find out for you today.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

You need to post pics, I'm sure we can help lol


----------



## jkan0228

Post pics! And then we'll see what we want.  that's if I'm qualified to have or share the extras. Hehe


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> You need to post pics, I'm sure we can help lol


Lol. You guys are pic hungry today. Lol. I got some pics I will get up, PB just finished.:biggrin:



jkan0228 said:


> Post pics! And then we'll see what we want.  that's if I'm qualified to have or share the extras. Hehe


That would be no problem, I will split them up no problem.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

Ok, some pics I promised. Not the best, but I will get some better ones later today. And by later today, I mean as soon as I clean up and get some more coffee.

Here goes.

Thought this pic was cute.









Ok. On to fishy stuff.

This is one of 3 pots in Shrimptopia. It is gravel, MGOPM, and black send. In that order, then I put a bunch of plants in them.









What it looks like when all done. I need more pics of them.









Top view.









Planting process.









Two pots in the tank.









This is one of the stem plants I got. I tossed it in the emersed setup under low light and will see what happens. Have no idea what it is. It is still in the submerged state.


















This is what I have left. It is a 5 gallon bucket, and the plants are a good 4 to 6 inches deep.


















I am off to get some good pics now, and make more coffee, not in that order. But I will be back.:biggrin:roud:

I am going to try and separate some of the plants in the bucket, but if you want some send me a PM and I will see about shipping them on monday. I don't know how, so let's play it by ear.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Did everyone hear that loud, collective "awww" for the kitty? lol 
I really like the look of the small clay pots all planted up - I think that was a clever idea (whoever brought it up first).
Can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> Did everyone hear that loud, collective "awww" for the kitty? lol
> I really like the look of the small clay pots all planted up - I think that was a clever idea (whoever brought it up first).
> Can't wait to see how this turns out!


Lol. Thanks. That is the only time the cat looks cute. Normally she is a maniac, and the other one is scared of everything.

I am going to take credit for the pots. Although, I may have seen the idea elsewhere, not sure where though.roud:

And now that I have my coffee, on to cleaning up and getting some pics worth looking at for you guys (and girls).


----------



## Bahugo

LINDERNIA ROTUNDIFOLIA 'VARIEGATED' 

is the plant you don't know the name off 

What else did you get?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> LINDERNIA ROTUNDIFOLIA 'VARIEGATED'
> 
> is the plant you don't know the name off
> 
> What else did you get?


Lol. What plant is that?

I know there a few more I don't know the name of. I think one or two may be hygro 'Tiger' but not sure. I got some water sprite in the mix, and some cabomba. I used a few stems of the cabomba, and all of the sprite. I don't care what people say, I love water sprite and water wisteria.roud:


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Good for you! I love wisteria too! I don't care about it being a "beginner" plant, and I don't use it only to start off a tank. I've never really seen water sprite, but I think they're similar?
Bahugo id'd the small leafed striped plant - the one with tiny watermelon-looking leaves.
I have cabomba in one of my 55s - it will stun you with it's fast growth. Mine (in low light/low tech) went from 8" tall, to over 28" tall in less than 4 weeks. It arched up & over 1/4 of my 55 in no time. I'm moving bits of it to other tanks, and now I know to prune it...

Looks like maybe some pennywort and/or dwarf water lettuce in there?


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> Good for you! I love wisteria too! I don't care about it being a "beginner" plant, and I don't use it only to start off a tank. I've never really seen water sprite, but I think they're similar?
> Bahugo id'd the small leafed striped plant - the one with tiny watermelon-looking leaves.
> I have cabomba in one of my 55s - it will stun you with it's fast growth. Mine (in low light/low tech) went from 8" tall, to over 28" tall in less than 4 weeks. It arched up & over 1/4 of my 55 in no time. I'm moving bits of it to other tanks, and now I know to prune it...
> 
> Looks like maybe some pennywort and/or dwarf water lettuce in there?


Cabomba is such a weed. Lol. And the plant Bah id'd for me, I have tons of.

Water wisteria is Hygro difformis. I have it in the 10 gallon and the 2 gallon. It is pretty similar to water sprite, but there is more stem to it, if that makes sense. I will get a pic and point it out for ya.


----------



## cableguy69846

Uploading more pics to PB now.


----------



## cableguy69846

Here's the good stuff.

*Shrimptopia

*FTS









Far left pot. Not sure what the plants are.









Middle pot. All water sprite.









Far right pot. Not sure what these plants are either.









Berried shrimp. I think there is a total of 3 or 4.













































More of the pots.




































This was the big piece of Mopani wood from the 10 gallon. I swapped it out for the piece of drift wood that was in this tank.










I am going to have to keep an eye Shrimptopia for a while as I put a lot of MGOPM in the tank in the three pots.

*10 gallon

*FTS









A bunch of new plants.









My ghost shrimp. I think he was eating snail eggs.









More new plants









Hygro difformis, or water wisteria for driftwoodhunter.


















Bulldog plecos




































*2 gal dirt

*FTS









A couple new sprigs of water sprite.


















*2.5 gallon nano

*FTS









Glosso growth


















*Emersed plants

*A bunch of random shots































































Here are my two CO2 reactors.

10 gallon reactor









Shrimptopia reactor









That is all for now. Let me know what you think, and enjoy.roud:


----------



## driftwoodhunter

very cool! What are the emmersed plants in the tub with the crypt wendtii red? Also, how to Argentine swords differ from Amazon swords? I've been looking at the Argentine on various auctions...when are you going to start selling this stuff? lol
Ok, it's past my bedtime = work tomorrow!


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> very cool! What are the emmersed plants in the tub with the crypt wendtii red? Also, how to Argentine swords differ from Amazon swords? I've been looking at the Argentine on various auctions...when are you going to start selling this stuff? lol
> Ok, it's past my bedtime = work tomorrow!


The plants with the crypt are Hygro coryambrosa stricta. Not sure of the spelling on that one. It was a petco tube purchase.

Not sure on the difference in the sword plants. I am only growing them emersed, and don't have any amazon to compare it to. I may try to pick some up now though.

I am going to let some of the stems grow out a bit more so I can propegate it, then I can start selling it. Lol, and don't be late to work on account of me keeping you up.:hihi:


----------



## zachary908

Everything is looking good, Cable. Keep it up!


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Everything is looking good, Cable. Keep it up!


Thanks man. I still have about a million plants left.:icon_eek:


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> Thanks man. I still have about a million plants left.:icon_eek:


Haha, I just trashed a bunch today.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Haha, I just trashed a bunch today.


I was going to see about shipping some to Bob, and some to driftwoodhunter if she wanted them. I got them all from wkndracer, and he sent me a ton. Don't want them all to go to waste. But may not be avoidable.


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> I was going to see about shipping some to Bob, and some to driftwoodhunter if she wanted them. I got them all from wkndracer, and he sent me a ton. Don't want them all to go to waste. But may not be avoidable.


What plants you got left?


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> What plants you got left?


Not sure really. Some floating plants and a bunch of the stuff I put in the tanks, except for the water sprite. I have to separate them out a little bit tomorrow. Rich ID'd one for me in the first set of pics. It is a stem in the emersed setup. I have a ton of that left.


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> A bunch of stuff. There is a bunch of floating plants in there, some cabomba and a few different hygros. I don't know what everything is, but I will do my best to find out for you today.roud:


nice! 



Bahugo said:


> You need to post pics, I'm sure we can help lol


+1



cableguy69846 said:


> I was going to see about shipping some to Bob, and some to driftwoodhunter if she wanted them. I got them all from wkndracer, and he sent me a ton. Don't want them all to go to waste. But may not be avoidable.


cool!  id love some plants!



cableguy69846 said:


> Not sure really. Some floating plants and a bunch of the stuff I put in the tanks, except for the water sprite. I have to separate them out a little bit tomorrow. Rich ID'd one for me in the first set of pics. It is a stem in the emersed setup. I have a ton of that left.


if you post pics of the ones you have extras of, just a pic of one stem of each type of extra. we can help ID them for ya. and that way i can let ya know if im interested in anything. 

i can tell ya that the cambomba looks like something i might want though!


----------



## Bahugo

Where did you manage to gett the pitbull plecos from


----------



## zachary908

Bahugo said:


> Where did you manage to gett the pitbull plecos from


They look like clown plecos to me, not Pitbulls.


----------



## Bahugo

zachary908 said:


> They look like clown plecos to me, not Pitbulls.


I agree after looking at google images and around the web


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> nice!
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> cool!  id love some plants!
> 
> 
> 
> if you post pics of the ones you have extras of, just a pic of one stem of each type of extra. we can help ID them for ya. and that way i can let ya know if im interested in anything.
> 
> i can tell ya that the cambomba looks like something i might want though!


I will have to do that tomorrow. I need to to see about separating them all first. I will hopefully do that tomorrow.



Bahugo said:


> Where did you manage to gett the pitbull plecos from


I used to work with a discus breeder and he used to do the hole "get-them-from-the-supplier-and-have-them-imported-for-him" thing. A lot of wholesale went through his fish room. He gave them to me for nothing. I got some of my plants through him too. Unfortunately, I don't work there anymore and can't get a hold of him.



zachary908 said:


> They look like clown plecos to me, not Pitbulls.


I may have to check on that. Either way, I have never had an algae problem in a tank where I had them.



Bahugo said:


> I agree after looking at google images and around the web


Now I am gonna have to do that.


----------



## Bahugo

Is it the guy out in new lenox or frankfort or something like that? I have heard about a discus breeder out there.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Is it the guy out in new lenox or frankfort or something like that? I have heard about a discus breeder out there.


He is up on the northside somewhere. His name is Chester. Good fish and plants. I think this is his site. http://chicagolanddiscus.com/
I will have to double check it tomorrow though.


----------



## sewingalot

I like the look of the shrimptopia will be cool when it grows in.


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> I like the look of the shrimptopia will be cool when it grows in.


Thanks. I hope it does. I have to pay close attention to nitrate, nitrite, and ammonia levels over the next month though. I didn't want to put 3 pots in all at once, but I kind of had no choice. Oh well.


----------



## 150EH

It looks good, how many and what kind of shrimp do you have in there?? I really liked the shot of the ghost shrimp and you should practice shooting him/her becuase the markings were really cool for a mostly translucent invert, but I think a really crisp sot would amazing.

I guess I'm just to old and blind or somethin is not right in my tank but you are so lucky to have all those berried shrimp, you might have to give up your signature title and go with "The Shrimp Factory" it's so cool that they are doing so well.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> It looks good, how many and what kind of shrimp do you have in there?? I really liked the shot of the ghost shrimp and you should practice shooting him/her becuase the markings were really cool for a mostly translucent invert, but I think a really crisp sot would amazing.
> 
> I guess I'm just to old and blind or somethin is not right in my tank but you are so lucky to have all those berried shrimp, you might have to give up your signature title and go with "The Shrimp Factory" it's so cool that they are doing so well.


Thanks man. I have 20+ cherry shrimp in their own tank. I have 3 or 4 berried, so that number is going to go up fast. I would love to get some better shots of them, but my point and shoot is not good enough for all that. Lol. I try. And I have had that shrimp for about 2 years now. I got it when it was about 3/4" long and bought it as a feeder shrimp. It was in the early days when I thought they ate algae. Lol, they don't. I will try to get some good shots of them. It is hard cuz they move around so much. And finding berried shrimp is a lot easier when they have a dedicated tank. If you see a shrimp with little green dots under the rear flippers, that is a berried female. And you may not see them cuz your tank is a monster. Once you get your shrimp tank up and running, you will see them a lot more. How many and what kind do you have?


----------



## orchidman

sounds good!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> sounds good!


What does?


----------



## orchidman

you seperating plants tomorrow. dont worry about rushing. it can wait  not really uber important roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> you seperating plants tomorrow. dont worry about rushing. it can wait  not really uber important roud:


Got ya. Lol. Sorry, not in there today. I will post pictures of them too. I am not sure what any of them are.


----------



## 150EH

cableguy69846 said:


> Thanks man. I have 20+ cherry shrimp in their own tank. I have 3 or 4 berried, so that number is going to go up fast. I would love to get some better shots of them, but my point and shoot is not good enough for all that. Lol. I try. And I have had that shrimp for about 2 years now. I got it when it was about 3/4" long and bought it as a feeder shrimp. It was in the early days when I thought they ate algae. Lol, they don't. I will try to get some good shots of them. It is hard cuz they move around so much. And finding berried shrimp is a lot easier when they have a dedicated tank. If you see a shrimp with little green dots under the rear flippers, that is a berried female. And you may not see them cuz your tank is a monster. Once you get your shrimp tank up and running, you will see them a lot more. How many and what kind do you have?


Well I put 43 RCS in the tank and 13 of that was last night so I'm seeing maybe 4 to 6 shrimp at all times if I'm lucky and they mostly seem like females, I think. The females are larger and solid red, right. Are the males speckled, clear, ?

Would you think this is a male or female? better yet do you have a link about sexing Cherrys?


----------



## orchidman

cool


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Well I put 43 RCS in the tank and 13 of that was last night so I'm seeing maybe 4 to 6 shrimp at all times if I'm lucky and they mostly seem like females, I think. The females are larger and solid red, right. Are the males speckled, clear, ?
> 
> Would you think this is a male or female? better yet do you have a link about sexing Cherrys?


I would say that is a male, but I am not sure. You would be better off asking Bahugo. He has had shrimp longer than I have. I only notice they are females when I see the eggs. Lol.

I am pretty sure you are right on the male and female colors. I don't really know from that pic though as there is none of the opposite sex to compare it with. And the link is something I would have to hunt down. It would probably be good to look that up though.

And 46 in a tank that big with that many plants, I am surprised you see any at all. When are you going to have your shrimp tank up? Or, at least, started?


----------



## cableguy69846

Just found my ghost shrimp dead in my 10 gallon. Maybe I will get some more next week, or something else.


----------



## cableguy69846

Test results.

*Shrimptopia


* Nitrate - 0ppm
Nitrite - 0ppm
Ammonia - 0.50ppm

Is there any problem with leaving the ammonia alone for now, or should I change some water to try and lower it?

*2.5 gallon nano

*Nitrate - 0ppm
Nitrite - 0ppm
Ammonia - 0.25ppm

The last time I tested the 2.5 was almost a week ago. I would say it is starting to settle down. The ammonia could be from the dead snails too. I will pull them all out later today, and test again in a few days.


----------



## orchidman

a water change wouldnt hurt anything


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> a water change wouldnt hurt anything


I would like to leave to help the cycle, but I don't want to hurt the shrimp at all.


----------



## orchidman

oh, didnt realize it was still cycling... i dont know much about ccling and shrimp, so id wait for someone else to chime in


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> oh, didnt realize it was still cycling... i dont know much about ccling and shrimp, so id wait for someone else to chime in


It should be cycled, but I added some extra sponge to the filter a few days ago, and I want that to get all full of BB.


----------



## orchidman

i see...


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i see...


Not really sure what to do. Maybe I will leave it till tomorrow and test again, if it has gone up or not changed, I will do a water change then.


----------



## cableguy69846

Maybe I need to think on it some more while I play COD on X-Box. Yeah. That sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## orchidman

yeah im sure that will help! haha


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> yeah im sure that will help! haha


Killing things in a computer simulated world always helps the thinking process.:biggrin::hihi:


----------



## orchidman

of course!


----------



## nonconductive

cableguy69846 said:


> Killing things in a computer simulated world always helps the thinking process.:biggrin::hihi:


haha!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> of course!





nonconductive said:


> haha!


Not to mention, it keeps me from doing it in real life.....:icon_eek:


----------



## orchidman

keeps ya sane


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> keeps ya sane


Yep, and makes me insane at the same time. Lol. I get to yelling at the TV and all sorts of crazy shenanigans.

So, I am going to try and separate plants now. I almost totally forgot.


----------



## orchidman

cool! cant wait to see what you have left


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> cool! cant wait to see what you have left


Getting pics up on PB now. It may take a while though.


----------



## 150EH

I stole your photo and tried to clean it up with LR3 but I'm used to raw file so I could only do a little and I used the old trick of reducing the size to make it look sharper. It was really a good photo but I wanted to see it with a little tweeking, the truth be told we need Speedie and CS5.










Now that I've stolen something I just can't stop, compare


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I stole your photo and tried to clean it up with LR3 but I'm used to raw file so I could only do a little and I used the old trick of reducing the size to make it look sharper. It was really a good photo but I wanted to see it with a little tweeking, the truth be told we need Speedie and CS5. Now that I've stolen something I just can't stop, compare.


That looks good man. I am glad you did it too. I just found him dead this morning. It was time for him to move on though. I had him for 2 years. Seems like a long time to me.


----------



## cableguy69846

OK. Got all the plants separated. Now I need some help finding out what they are. I started a thread for it as I am sure it will get more hits than being buried in this thread. Here is the link. Feel free to leave comments over on that one as it will send me an e-mail right away. Thanks guys.:smile:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/151716-plant-ids-need-them-asap.html#post1556154


----------



## orchidman

150EH said:


> I stole your photo and tried to clean it up with LR3 but I'm used to raw file so I could only do a little and I used the old trick of reducing the size to make it look sharper. It was really a good photo but I wanted to see it with a little tweeking, the truth be told we need Speedie and CS5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I've stolen something I just can't stop, compare


i had to do that the other day. raw files make such a difference!



cableguy69846 said:


> OK. Got all the plants separated. Now I need some help finding out what they are. I started a thread for it as I am sure it will get more hits than being buried in this thread. Here is the link. Feel free to leave comments over on that one as it will send me an e-mail right away. Thanks guys.:smile:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/151716-plant-ids-need-them-asap.html#post1556154


i just responded. hope you get some answers!

do you have any of that cambomba leftover? did you upload pics with the new plants in the tank and i missed them? or are we still waiting? sorry if i missed the,


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i had to do that the other day. raw files make such a difference!
> 
> 
> 
> i just responded. hope you get some answers!
> 
> do you have any of that cambomba leftover? did you upload pics with the new plants in the tank and i missed them? or are we still waiting? sorry if i missed the,


I have quite a bit of the cabomba left, it may be saveable. Not really sure though. I was thinking of tossing it in a bin with some water and putting it in the emersed setup until I find out what everything is. I have some pics a few pages back, but I may throw a few more plants in the 10 gallon and take out another piece of wood. I just am not happy with it at all.


----------



## orchidman

sounds like a good idea. sitting in a bucket for a long time sometimes messes with plants. if you had extra gravel or soemthing, i would just get them planted in a bucket or whatever. until you decide what to do with them


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> sounds like a good idea. sitting in a bucket for a long time sometimes messes with plants. if you had extra gravel or soemthing, i would just get them planted in a bucket or whatever. until you decide what to do with them


I have dirt and gravel. I am thinking of setting up a "plant tank" in a 5 gallon bucket for a few days. I think I even have a power head somewhere......


----------



## orchidman

thats a great idea. you dont _need_ a powerhead, but it would be beneficialy if its not crazy strong


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> thats a great idea. you dont _need_ a powerhead, but it would be beneficialy if its not crazy strong


It is a little cheap one. I would throw a piece of sponge on the intake too and keep it near the surface just to keep the water from getting stagnant.


----------



## orchidman

that should be great!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> that should be great!


Then off I go.


----------



## orchidman

pics when your done!!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> pics when your done!!


Of course. Lol. I would not dream of taking that from you all.:biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

good! we've trained you well!


----------



## Bahugo

I would opt to not put the cabomba in the emersed setup, it can't be grown emersed


----------



## orchidman

good idea then! haha


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I would opt to not put the cabomba in the emersed setup, it can't be grown emersed


Not gonna stick that in there. I am gonna toss some of the Hygro sunset in there and see what happens.

I got it all setup. No powerhead though, way too strong. I may stick an airstone in though to get some water moving through it.

Looked at the plants a little more closely, and since I am going to grow these for a while, I trimmed them up and planted the best parts of them. Now keep your fingers crossed that this works. My 20 gallon should be ready in the next two weeks, so as long as they make it that long, it should be go time. If I see it start to get bad, maybe I will just set the 20 gallon on the floor and hope for the best while I get things situated.

Uploading pics to PB. May take a few.


----------



## jkan0228

orchidman said:


> i had to do that the other day. raw files make such a difference!
> 
> 
> 
> i just responded. hope you get some answers!
> 
> do you have any of that cambomba leftover? did you upload pics with the new plants in the tank and i missed them? or are we still waiting? sorry if i missed the,


Just a question, where do you guys adjust which format you shoot in? Like I know the settings but I never seem to get it.


----------



## cableguy69846

Operation plant rescue is under way. I hope it works out.

This is what I have.

MGOPS.









Left over gravel from a betta tank a long time ago. Mixed a little more black in with it. Didn't want to use all the black gravel I got for my 20 gallon.









Power head with sponge. Didn't leave it in more than 10 seconds as it is way too powerful for the tank.









Clown puke and dirty water.









First plants in.









All the plants in. I got all of the unknown hygro in, all of the Hydrocotyle, and most of the Hygro "sunset" in the bucket. Only got a few stems of the Ludwigia and bacopa in and only one good stem of the cabomba (sorry Bob) I am hoping all of these will grow out some for me.









The light is a 15watt 6500K spiral CFL bulb in a desk lamp that is balanced on the screen. The screen is to keep the cats out.









And this one is just cool.









Going to give the water a day to settle, then do a water change. I also put some bacopa, and hygro "sunset" in shrimptopia and the 10 gallon, and some of the Ludwigia is in the 10 gallon. Some of the "sunset" is going in the emersed setup as well. Once I get a glass top and lights for the 20 gallon and get the stand built for the 10 gallon, all the plants in the bucket will go in the 20 gallon to grow out more. Then I will be happy to share.:icon_smil A lot of the plants in the 10 gallon should be ready for a trim by then too, so It will be a veritable plant buffet when I can ship them out.


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Just a question, where do you guys adjust which format you shoot in? Like I know the settings but I never seem to get it.


Not sure about those guys, I have a POS P&S, so all my pics are jpg format and I upload them via PhotoBucket.


----------



## orchidman

jkan0228 said:


> Just a question, where do you guys adjust which format you shoot in? Like I know the settings but I never seem to get it.


what kind of camera do you have? i shoot with a d90 and there is a button i hold down and a dial i turn.....


looks great cable! except for the clown puke!


----------



## zachary908

That hygrophila polysperma 'sunset' Will grow great emersed. I have the standard hygrophila polysperma in my little emersed container.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> what kind of camera do you have? i shoot with a d90 and there is a button i hold down and a dial i turn.....
> 
> 
> looks great cable! except for the clown puke!


Lol. I hate the clown puke too. Glad it is only temporary.



zachary908 said:


> That hygrophila polysperma 'sunset' Will grow great emersed. I have the standard hygrophila polysperma in my little emersed container.


I hope so. There are like 3 people I want to send some to. Need to let everything grow a little bit first though.


----------



## zachary908

Don't worry it will grow.. and it will grow fast...


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Did somebody here want cabomba? I may have some I could give away...I'll check tomorrow!


----------



## orchidman

i was interested in some....


----------



## zachary908

Speaking of Cabomba.. hopefully my Silver tip cabomba will take off so I can share!


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Oh! Well I had 5 stems or so in the 55 I had to break down due to columnaris about two months ago - so you may not be interested. But I have been using plants from that tank - I dip them in strong potassium permaganate (sp? I always forget!)
I have a low light tank so the nodes aren't close, but it grew from 8" to over 20" in a few weeks. It ended up arching over the top of the 55 tank, blocking light!
If you are interested, I'll dip them for you & send you some if it's still looking good. If not (because the tank was sick) I completely understand! pm me...


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Don't worry it will grow.. and it will grow fast...


I am hoping so. The stuff in my 10 gallon is almost ready to be trimmed already.



driftwoodhunter said:


> Did somebody here want cabomba? I may have some I could give away...I'll check tomorrow!


That may help Bob out.:icon_wink



orchidman said:


> i was interested in some....


If driftwoodhunter doesn't have any, I will in a couple of weeks.:icon_smil



zachary908 said:


> Speaking of Cabomba.. hopefully my Silver tip cabomba will take off so I can share!


I may be interested in some of that.:icon_wink


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> I am hoping so. The stuff in my 10 gallon is almost ready to be trimmed already.
> 
> 
> I may be interested in some of that.:icon_wink


It's a weed, you have nothing to worry about. :hihi:

First I gotta get it growing, my tank isn't happy right now....

Oh, got my top for the emersed tank today! Now I just need to get the light and some bonemeal and what not for the base substrate layer.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> It's a weed, you have nothing to worry about. :hihi:
> 
> First I gotta get it growing, my tank isn't happy right now....
> 
> Oh, got my top for the emersed tank today! Now I just need to get the light and some bonemeal and what not for the base substrate layer.


That is true.

Why is your tank not happy?

What are you using for the substrate?


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> That is true.
> 
> Why is your tank not happy?
> 
> What are you using for the substrate?


No Co2! :hihi: If I can remember I'll have the boss get it filled tomorrow, I keep forgetting.

Miracle grow potting soil, cause I'm cheap like that. got a huge bag for like $10 or so awhile back.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> No Co2! :hihi: If I can remember I'll have the boss get it filled tomorrow, I keep forgetting.
> 
> Miracle grow potting soil, cause I'm cheap like that. got a huge bag for like $10 or so awhile back.


Nothing wrong with Miracle Gro Potting Soil. That is what I put in the bucket today. And I have it in my 2.5 gallon and container 2 in the emersed setups. It works well. I have Scott's Premium Potting Soil in the other container. It is working well.

Lol, forgot about the CO2 thing. If all else fails, you can do DIY for a few days. Hopefully you won't have to though.


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> Nothing wrong with Miracle Gro Potting Soil. That is what I put in the bucket today. And I have it in my 2.5 gallon and container 2 in the emersed setups. It works well. I have Scott's Premium Potting Soil in the other container. It is working well.
> 
> Lol, forgot about the CO2 thing. If all else fails, you can do DIY for a few days. Hopefully you won't have to though.


Yep, I'm not even using organic... no issues with it so far.

Ha, DIY on a 75 with a sump... it wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Yep, I'm not even using organic... no issues with it so far.
> 
> Ha, DIY on a 75 with a sump... it wouldn't make a difference.


I was talking to another guy about that today. I am thinking that in the emersed setups since there is no fish, it may be beneficial to use stuff with plant food in it. I am and my glosso is going crazy. I wouldn't mind trying out an experiment to prove it though. May have to set one up.

Lol, and I totally forgot about that. You would need like 10 bottles of DIY yeasty goodness to make any type of difference.


----------



## orchidman

Yeah I'd love some cabomba. How safe is it after dipping? Because I'd rather wait of it's questionable


You can call me Bob


----------



## driftwoodhunter

I honestly don't know. Since so many others seem to have cabomba too, you probably should wait.
Actually it's a good question - I'm going to post it over in the general forum. and I'm going to rip out the plant I just used from the 55 just in case!
I forgot the plant had been in a sick tank when I made the offer - sorry!


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> I honestly don't know. Since so many others seem to have cabomba too, you probably should wait.
> Actually it's a good question - I'm going to post it over in the general forum. and I'm going to rip out the plant I just used from the 55 just in case!
> I forgot the plant had been in a sick tank when I made the offer - sorry!


Make sure to tell us here too, now I am curious.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

well I just posted the question on the General forum - I hope I'll have some replies when I get home from work tomorrow! (I also hope I didn't pollute my 29s! - at least one doesn't have any fish yet, and the other is only stocked with the survivors of the columnaris outbreak. Maybe they are now immune)


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> well I just posted the question on the General forum - I hope I'll have some replies when I get home from work tomorrow! (I also hope I didn't pollute my 29s! - at least one doesn't have any fish yet, and the other is only stocked with the survivors of the columnaris outbreak. Maybe they are now immune)


I honestly can't see a plant carrying that, but not sure.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Me either, but it is bacterial, and I know nothing! lol


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> Me either, but it is bacterial, and I know nothing! lol


I googled it just now, and can't find anything on it. I find a lot on the disease, but not if plants can carry it or not.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

seeing as I threw everything at it except a nuclear bomb, it must be dead, dead, dead.
Maracin, Maracin2, Kanaplex, Furan2, Tri Sulfa, and CopperSafe. I can't believe any fish lived! lol


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> seeing as I threw everything at it except a nuclear bomb, it must be dead, dead, dead.
> Maracin, Maracin2, Kanaplex, Furan2, Tri Sulfa, and CopperSafe. I can't believe any fish lived! lol


Dang. That is a lot. Don't try any shrimp in any tank that was treated with copper. They won't survive. Copper seeps into everything and will leach into the water column for months and sometimes even years. Most inverts will not tolerate even the slightest copper in the water. Some will even keel over from copper in fertilizers. Even if it is a little bit. Sorry to jump on a soap box, but I figured I would try and help you out a little bit.


----------



## Bahugo

Are you looking for any more glosso?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Are you looking for any more glosso?


Not really, why?


----------



## orchidman

ill just take a pass then. i would hate for poor leroy to get something


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Not really, why?


I Want to tidy up my emersed setup, was going to ask if you wanted to buy any more lol.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Orchidman, no problem! I would take back the offer anyway, nothing from that tank is leaving the house - lol. I mean, I think getting _snails_ from plants is bad! lol
cableguy, good to know about the lingering traces of copper - thanks!


----------



## orchidman

i appreciate you being bold enough to say that!!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I Want to tidy up my emersed setup, was going to ask if you wanted to buy any more lol.


I need to start thinning mine out as well. Lol. It is getting crazy. Now I just need my HC to take off like the glosso did.



driftwoodhunter said:


> Orchidman, no problem! I would take back the offer anyway, nothing from that tank is leaving the house - lol. I mean, I think getting _snails_ from plants is bad! lol
> cableguy, good to know about the lingering traces of copper - thanks!


No problem. Glad to help. And don't worry, Bob. I will have some cabomba for ya soon.


----------



## cableguy69846

Thinking of replacing the plant rescue bucket with the 20gallon high tank that I am planning on setting up in a couple weeks. I want to use sand as a cap though, and all I have is gravel. What do you guys and girls think?


----------



## nonconductive

what color is the gravel?


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> what color is the gravel?


Black. Not sure if it is even enough though.


----------



## malaybiswas

I have a pair of DIY Rimless 22g at home that I do not use anymore. Pm me if you want. Free but you gotta take both. Why? One might have a small leak but not sure so who ever takes the good one deals with the potential bad one too  

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## nonconductive

you'll never know unless you try it!


----------



## cableguy69846

malaybiswas said:


> I have a pair of DIY Rimless 22g at home that I do not use anymore. Pm me if you want. Free but you gotta take both. Why? One might have a small leak but not sure so who ever takes the good one deals with the potential bad one too
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


I may take you up on that, not sure I have room for another tank though.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> you'll never know unless you try it!


This is true, but I don't want to waste the dirt and gravel. And I have not cleaned the tank or leak tested it yet. I may do it though.


----------



## nonconductive

you could try it w/o the soil just to see if it will give you the desired depth.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> you could try it w/o the soil just to see if it will give you the desired depth.


That is true. I would need about an inch at least, maybe more since it is gravel and will not hold down the dirt as well as sand.


----------



## nonconductive

so what are you waiting for then? lol you're not getting any younger (or prettier)


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> so what are you waiting for then? lol you're not getting any younger (or prettier)


Lol. Father-in-law is hogging the bathroom right now.
Lol, and I am not getting any younger, although, I am going to say I am. Going to be 25 this year instead of 27.:hihi:
And I am simply gorgeous. Lol.:confused1:


----------



## nonconductive

lol... yea and im still under 30 :icon_roll


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> lol... yea and im still under 30 :icon_roll


Lol. Age is only a number man. I think I am going to mess about with the tank. I need to do some house work too anyway. Need to find some good music first to go with my cleaning.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

cableguy69846 said:


> I may take you up on that, not sure I have room for another tank though.


There's always room for another tank! Who really needs a sofa anyway???

and it sounds to me like you might have to leave your house to find good music...lol


----------



## nonconductive

driftwoodhunter said:


> and it sounds to me like you might have to leave your house to find good music...lol


slam!


----------



## driftwoodhunter

LOL!
Just for the record (yes, I was around when we had RECORDS) I am house cleaning today, and I'm listening to the Platters!


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> There's always room for another tank! Who really needs a sofa anyway???
> 
> and it sounds to me like you might have to leave your house to find good music...lol


Lol. Unfortunately we are living in one room that looks more like a zoo than a bedroom. But with the pending baby, we are going to take over another bedroom and move my father-in-law's office to the basement. I may put some tanks down there in the future as well. I would love a couple of plant and breeding tank racks as well as an emersed rack, but that is a long way off.

Lol. I have tons of good music. My comp is literally filled with it. Lol, I just have to sift through 200gigs of music to find anything.:flick:



nonconductive said:


> slam!


Lol, you wouldn't happen to have any ice on hand for that burn, would you?:hihi:


On a fishy note. The tank holds water, but I don't have enough gravel to fill the bottom. I am going to try and locate some more planters pots though. That should do the trick.:icon_smil


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> LOL!
> Just for the record (yes, I was around when we had RECORDS) I am house cleaning today, and I'm listening to the Platters!


I was thinking of jamming out to some Journey.:icon_smil Or Bad Religion, have not decided yet. And you will be surprised to know this, but I know and love records. Especially when they got all distorted.:icon_roll Lol.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Well, the Platters made me sleepy, that's why I here now - lol.
I'm not sure if I knew you had a baby due (faulty memory) ~ congratulations!


----------



## nonconductive

i have a couple crates full of vinyl. everything from 80's post punk & industrial to acid techno and gabber. too bad i sold my techs


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> Well, the Platters made me sleepy, that's why I here now - lol.
> I'm not sure if I knew you had a baby due (faulty memory) ~ congratulations!


Thank you.:icon_smil And you should listen to something a little more upbeat to do house cleaning. Lol. Or add more coffee. But while you are on a break, you can snap some pics of your tanks for us. (I even harass you in my own thread, lol.) Then I can stop pestering for a few days.:hihi::biggrin:



nonconductive said:


> i have a couple crates full of vinyl. everything from 80's post punk & industrial to acid techno and gabber. too bad i sold my techs


My father-in-law has a ton of vinyl in the basement. There is a whole wall full of shelves that is nothing but vinyl. The only problem is, is it is all classical music. Not my cup of tea at all.


----------



## cableguy69846

I don't have enough gravel to cover the bottom of the tank like I want to, but I do have some planters pots. I am going to put dirt in them and cap them each with gravel, and call it a day. I can also put them all on one end of the tank and run a filter, so it will cycle, then when I set it up, the filter media will be good to go.:icon_smil


----------



## nonconductive

Sounds like a plan, my friend.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> Sounds like a plan, my friend.


Lol. I hope so. It is all I have. Lol.


----------



## Bahugo

Improvise! 

Yeah, I'm late too the convo.


----------



## nonconductive

ok rich just woke up, the party can start.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Improvise!
> 
> Yeah, I'm late too the convo.


Lol. Going to do just that. Hence, the planters pots. Won't look pretty, but will be functional.

And, better late than never.:icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> ok rich just woke up, the party can start.


I been up, been baby sitting yipy skippy. I am the life of the party though! :tongue:



cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Going to do just that. Hence, the planters pots. Won't look pretty, but will be functional.
> 
> And, better late than never.:icon_smil


What is the planter pots for now? I'm confused lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I been up, been baby sitting yipy skippy. I am the life of the party though! :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the planter pots for now? I'm confused lol.


Glad I am not babysitting. Not fun. Lol.

I am changing the Plant Rescue Bucket to the Plant Rescue Tank. Lol. Don't have enough gravel to cap the entire tank, so going to do the pots like in shrimptopia. Should work ok, and give me more room to trim and replant things when the time comes.


----------



## Bahugo

Why not get some sand from home depot/ menards etc costs like 2 bucks and you will have enough to cap all your tanks lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Why not get some sand from home depot/ menards etc costs like 2 bucks and you will have enough to cap all your tanks lol


Lol. Cuz I don't have the 2 bucks. Yeah, I am that broke.


----------



## Bahugo

Lol don't feel bad, I'm that broke too. Sounds like it is time too raid the car for coins!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol don't feel bad, I'm that broke too. Sounds like it is time too raid the car for coins!


Lol. I tried that earlier and found a dollar.


----------



## cableguy69846

We have water and planters pots. Cue filter, and PLANT!


----------



## Bahugo

lets see pics


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> lets see pics


Ok. I only have like 3 at the moment, but I will get more as I go along.


----------



## cableguy69846

Ok. A couple of pictures to satiate the masses.

Tank empty.









Almost full.









I am about halfway to it being completely planted. So when I am done, I will post some more.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

:thumbsup: I like it! Doesn't wkndracer do his tanks this way? I think it's a great way to grow out plants. As a matter of fact, I'm going to copy you. I need to do something to try & get plants ready for when I start the 55s. I imagine it will be a month before I get those tanks ready for water, so I may buy a cheapo 10g tank and some pots...


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> :thumbsup: I like it! Doesn't wkndracer do his tanks this way? I think it's a great way to grow out plants. As a matter of fact, I'm going to copy you. I need to do something to try & get plants ready for when I start the 55s. I imagine it will be a month before I get those tanks ready for water, so I may buy a cheapo 10g tank and some pots...


I think wkndracer just sets up his tanks, not sure though. And, actuall, that is where all the plants came from. He trimmed his tank and I bought his trimmings. Lots of nice plants in them though, so I am not going to complain.

This is the first time I am using the pots, but I would imagine it will have the same outcome as substrate. So far it is working well in Shrimptopia, so I am gonna stick with it. In the future, expect to see some sort of farm like this in my basement. Lol. And you can just set it up in the 55 on the floor or something if you have tops and lights. The reason I bumped it up to the 20 gallon is cuz I wanted to be able to see them, and run a filter. Neither of which I could do in the bucket. That and the bucket is one of my water changing buckets, lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

Finally done. I tried to give everything it's own pot, and that kinda worked but not entirely. First pics, then I will explain everything.

Half done.









All done.









Top view.


















How the light and everything is situated for the moment.


















Ok, now the boring part. Starting in the back left is the Ludwigia repens x arcuata. In the back right is Hygrophila polysperma. Front left is Hydrocotyle sipthorpioides and some Hygrophila polysperma 'sunset'.
Front middle is all Hygrophila polysperma 'sunset'. Front right is Bacopa caroliniana and the cabomba. It has an AquaClear 30 pushing water around and a 15watt 6500K CFL bulb in a desk lamp. That will all change once I get my glass tops though. I will probably put 3 of those bulbs in 3 dome lamps. Or 2 20watt lamps, no idea yet. I think I like how this is set up better as now I can add clippings from my 10 gallon to grow out a little bit. Even after I set up the 20 as a real tank, I may do another one of these with a 55 somewhere down the road.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

I really like it. I don't know, there is something weirdly appealing about looking at potted plants that are underwater! lol You may have stumbled on a great way to propagate plants to sell!


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> I really like it. I don't know, there is something weirdly appealing about looking at potted plants that are underwater! lol You may have stumbled on a great way to propagate plants to sell!


Lol. That is what I said when I looked at it too. For whatever reason, I like the look of the pots. I don't get it. And I already have ideas for a couple 55's on a rack full of potted plants so I can sell them. Lol. Great minds think alike I guess. Between that and my emersed setup, I am gonna be rich. Lol.:hihi:


----------



## driftwoodhunter

roud: Rich...let's hope so! This time next year you'll be a Power Seller, selling rare plants out of your basement & supporting your family with it! : )
All in pretty little pots! I can picture a wall of tanks, full of them...


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> roud: Rich...let's hope so! This time next year you'll be a Power Seller, selling rare plants out of your basement & supporting your family with it! : )
> All in pretty little pots! I can picture a wall of tanks, full of them...


Lol, so can I. Just don't tell the fiancee, she would kill me for having all those tanks. Then again, if it supported the family, I think she would let me live. She wants me to breed fish, and she wants to breed reptiles. I can really see the plants thing falling right in there.:icon_smil


----------



## cableguy69846

Since I am lazy today, nothing else is getting done on the tanks. Tomorrow, on the other hand, I need to change water and trim the 10 gallon. Maybe a piece of DW out of it too. May have more plants for the 20 gallon. Who knows.:biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228

Lots of plans. Always a good thing.


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Lots of plans. Always a good thing.


Lol. This is true. I am hoping to propagate them in the 20 gallon for now until it is setup fully. At that point, I may resort to the 55 gallon sitting in the garage to set up another one with the pots so I can grow more and share. Who knows, maybe I will get rich. Lol.:hihi:


----------



## Bradleyv1714

Love the pictures! I will have to plant some of my Beardies too. I feed them dubia roaches which work magic!


----------



## jkan0228

Haha those are way too many plans for me to keep up with.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bradleyv1714 said:


> Love the pictures! I will have to plant some of my Beardies too. I feed them dubia roaches which work magic!


Ewww, I refuse to touch roaches. Say what you will about me, I can't stomach it. Lol. he does like the occasional tomato worm though. It is amazing what he will do when there is food in the tank. Maybe next time I feed him, I will get a video. He is nuts. And please share your Beardie pics. Always glad to see other peoples zoos as well.:biggrin:



jkan0228 said:


> Haha those are way too many plans for me to keep up with.


They are all pretty easy plants. Just put them in water and let them grow. Lol. I may have to come up with a fert regime though. I have none at the moment.


----------



## jkan0228

Hahah I meant too many plans for me to keep track of.  

Yes you should start using some ferts.


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Hahah I meant too many plans for me to keep track of.
> 
> Yes you should start using some ferts.


Lol. That is why my first post is all the tanks specs. That is more for me than anyone else. I was writing everything I did to the tanks down in a notebook, but at a certain point, the daily entries got too long.

I think I am going to look into EI dosing for some of them. Not sure about the smaller ones yet though. I really want to keep the 20 gallon without all that for now though, so when I sell the plants they don't crash cuz they are used to CO2 and lots of ferts.


----------



## cableguy69846

Today, I need to do some serious tank maintenance. Water changes, testing, and some trimming. Look for pics a little later on.:icon_smil


----------



## nonconductive

nice job on the pots cable


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> nice job on the pots cable


Thanks Non-c.:icon_smil


----------



## nonconductive

i love the fact you have a reptile screen on the top. it shows what your true love is.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

yes, I am sooo stealing this pot idea...I have a 55 I bought on Craigslist that I will have to reseal. I'm going to make a riparium out of it & in the back part of the tank I'm going to construct an underwater shelf, and put the plants in pots on it. The top of the shelf will be just above the water line & I'm going to put my tropical plants on it - so they seem to be in the tank, but are actually above water. A power head with a sponge filter below, a few hardy fishies, rocks, and aquarium plants - a new experiment! We need our own Mad Scientist club ; )
Thanks for the idea! LOL


----------



## driftwoodhunter

nonconductive said:


> i love the fact you have a reptile screen on the top. it shows what your true love is.


I get a kick out of the girlie purple scissors : )


----------



## nonconductive

driftwoodhunter said:


> I get a kick out of the girlie purple scissors : )


 

ahahahahahaha

"safety scissors"

thats not helping your hands on, manly powertool image.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> i love the fact you have a reptile screen on the top. it shows what your true love is.


Lol. My true love is my soon to be wife, (mushy moment over) and I love the fact that I have yet to kill an animal *cough*cats*cough* willingly and I would love to keep it that way.:icon_smil I am going to get a glass top, but have to wait till payday.



driftwoodhunter said:


> yes, I am sooo stealing this pot idea...I have a 55 I bought on Craigslist that I will have to reseal. I'm going to make a riparium out of it & in the back part of the tank I'm going to construct an underwater shelf, and put the plants in pots on it. The top of the shelf will be just above the water line & I'm going to put my tropical plants on it - so they seem to be in the tank, but are actually above water. A power head with a sponge filter below, a few hardy fishies, rocks, and aquarium plants - a new experiment! We need our own Mad Scientist club ; )
> Thanks for the idea! LOL


Uhm, you better have a thread for that. :hihi:

Another custom background I assume? That is going to be awesome. You can also superglue some moss to the pots and hide them a little bit. I plan on doing that in shrimptopia at some point, just have to get some moss first.



driftwoodhunter said:


> I get a kick out of the girlie purple scissors : )


Lol. they work, for the most part. And I look fabulous while using them. ROFL!!!



nonconductive said:


> ahahahahahaha
> 
> "safety scissors"
> 
> thats not helping your hands on, manly powertool image.


Ok, Mr. I Wear Pink Panties.:hihi: Lol.

They don't make them in black, and I needed something that would fit in the smaller tanks.


----------



## nonconductive

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. My true love is my soon to be wife, (mushy moment over) and I love the fact that I have yet to kill an animal *cough*cats*cough* willingly and I would love to keep it that way.:icon_smil I am going to get a glass top, but have to wait till payday.
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, you better have a thread for that. :hihi:
> 
> Another custom background I assume? That is going to be awesome. You can also superglue some moss to the pots and hide them a little bit. I plan on doing that in shrimptopia at some point, just have to get some moss first.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. they work, for the most part. And I look fabulous while using them. ROFL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Mr. I Wear Pink Panties.:hihi: Lol.
> 
> They don't make them in black, and I needed something that would fit in the smaller tanks.


haha mushy moment understood....

im in the same boat as you with cats. everyday that i dont kick one is a miracle. (we have 2). i swear i spend more time scrubbing bloody tears off the floor & walls than i do cleaning anything else. its disgusting, and it stinks like death. i hate mammals.

was just giving you a hard time about the scissors, no need to bring up my underwear.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> haha mushy moment understood....
> 
> im in the same boat as you with cats. everyday that i dont kick one is a miracle. (we have 2). i swear i spend more time scrubbing bloody tears off the floor & walls than i do cleaning anything else. its disgusting, and it stinks like death. i hate mammals.
> 
> was just giving you a hard time about the scissors, no need to bring up my underwear.


Lol, glad.

We have 2 as well, the one is scared of everything, and the other is demon spawn. Both are males as well, so I have to deal with the spray. How can something so small make so much smell? It disturbs me.

Lol. I think the purple brings out the man in me. And I can't poke fun at your pink panties, I own a pink polo shirt. No joke.:icon_eek:


----------



## nonconductive

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I think the purple brings out the man in me. And I can't poke fun at your pink panties, I own a pink polo shirt. No joke.:icon_eek:


lol

i can say with absolute certainty that ive never owned a pink polo shirt.

one of our cats never shuts up (the himalayan). all day and all night howling. the other one is a pretty good cat, though he does get poop stuck in his butt fur when my wife slacks on the grooming.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> lol
> 
> i can say with absolute certainty that ive never owned a pink polo shirt.
> 
> one of our cats never shuts up (the himalayan). all day and all night howling. the other one is a pretty good cat, though he does get poop stuck in his butt fur when my wife slacks on the grooming.


You haven't lived until you have worn a pink polo shirt. Lol.

Our tux cat, Billy Idol, does that. And does not understand the meaning of the words "litter box." The other cat is a scottish fold, and is very personable, but was separated from her mother too soon (not by us, but by nature) so she chews on everything. And I say "she" but it is a he. We just got used to calling her "she" cuz for the first 2 months we had her, we thought she was a "she." Lol.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

This thread has taken a very weird turn - lol.
For the record, my dad had a deep bubble-gum pink dress shirt he would wear with black trousers. He looked sharp! 
Cindy


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> This thread has taken a very weird turn - lol.
> For the record, my dad had a deep bubble-gum pink dress shirt he would wear with black trousers. He looked sharp!
> Cindy


Not bad. Did he by any chance call it "salmon red" though?:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

Just did lots of nifty fish related things. Uploading pics to PB. Back in a few with a good update.:icon_smil


----------



## driftwoodhunter

LOL - no, he called it pink. He had a strange (unique sounds nicer) sense of color. Bold, bright, and clashing he loved. I grew up in a tiny beach house. I didn't know it was tiny, of course. The front porch had been closed in, and became the family room. It had wrap around windows on all 3 exterior walls. Our front yard (all 25' x 40' feet of it) was bordered in a stone retaining wall that dropped 10 feet. At high tide the water would come 3/4 of the way up the wall. This is in Ct., on Long Island Sound, btw. 
Anyhow, my dad wanted to paint the front room - with this great view - royal purple and brilliant yellow! lol My mom was having none of that! He must have had a thing for purple, because we lived togher here in this mobile home in Virginia before he passed away, and he enouraged me to paint the kitchen purple. I did. Yuk! Now it's fern green. ; )


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> LOL - no, he called it pink. He had a strange (unique sounds nicer) sense of color. Bold, bright, and clashing he loved. I grew up in a tiny beach house. I didn't know it was tiny, of course. The front porch had been closed in, and became the family room. It had wrap around windows on all 3 exterior walls. Our front yard (all 25' x 40' feet of it) was bordered in a stone retaining wall that dropped 10 feet. At high tide the water would come 3/4 of the way up the wall. This is in Ct., on Long Island Sound, btw.
> Anyhow, my dad wanted to paint the front room - with this great view - royal purple and brilliant yellow! lol My mom was having none of that! He must have had a thing for purple, because we lived togher here in this mobile home in Virginia before he passed away, and he enouraged me to paint the kitchen purple. I did. Yuk! Now it's fern green. ; )


Lol. At least he was comfortable enough to admit that he liked those colors.:icon_smil


----------



## driftwoodhunter

lol - yes, my parents taught us all to be opinionated individuals true to ourselves! (I was very lucky to have parents like that!)


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> lol - yes, my parents taught us all to be opinionated individuals true to ourselves! (I was very lucky to have parents like that!)


Lol. My mom was the exact opposite of that. You are lucky. Although, I didn't turn out all that bad, if I do say so myself.:icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo

Hygrophila Polysperma "Tiger"


Name of the plant you pm'd me about


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Hygrophila Polysperma "Tiger"
> 
> 
> Name of the plant you pm'd me about


Thanks man. I could only find it as Hygrophila sp. 'Tiger'


----------



## cableguy69846

Finally got the pictures uploaded. Took forever. Some days I hate PB. Oh, well. Here goes.

*Shrimptopia

*Did a water test this morning and came up with this:

Nitrate - 5.0ppm
Nitrite - 0ppm
Ammonia - 0.5ppm

Did a 20% water change. Hopefully I am not going to have to worry about it so much now.

Now, pics.

























































































Some of those are blurry, but you get the idea.

*2.5 gallon nano

*Water test was as follows.

Nitrate - 0ppm
Nitrite - 0ppm
Ammonia - 0.25ppm

Did a 90% water change on that tank and got all the dead snails out of it.

Pics.

































It is already looking better. Going to test water tomorrow, and see how it is.

*2 gal hex

*Tons of algae, and lots of dead leaves. Got rid of them all and did a 90% water change. Need to get some snails in the tank to help with the algae, and need to get some Excel.

Pics.










Looks like a lot of algae on the moss on the rocks. Need to do water changes and shake it off till I get some Excel.

*10 gallon

*Where to start. Lots of crazy growth going on. Trimmed a bunch of stuff, cleaned the CO2 lines, and 20% water change.

Pics.

































A crypt runner.









Some growth on the H. polysperma 'sunset'








Took out the drift wood and put it in the 20 gallon for now. It will probably stay there permanently. I also spread out the plants a little bit and trimmed back the cabomba. Stuck a couple of pieces of that in the 20 gallon to grow out more.

*20 gallon high

*Added some cabomba to grow out, and the driftwood from the 10 gallon. Not much else. The plants are looking a little better, and I really need a heater for the tank.

Pics










*Emersed set-up

*Trimmed some dead leaves, and changed out the water. Also split some stems off the Hygrophila corymbrosa 'stricta' and planted them. Let's hope they take off like the original plants.

Pics










































































Does anyone know what this is? It is growing in the same tub as the HC.

















Some white bugs.

















That is everything that has happened to my tanks today. I will now end this post with this








Enjoy.:biggrin:


----------



## driftwoodhunter

It's looking awesome! What are the bugs, though? Bugs really creep me out! Nice, ending with a cute kitty pic : ) I don't think there's much that's cuter than tiny pink kitty toes!


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> It's looking awesome! What are the bugs, though? Bugs really creep me out! Nice, ending with a cute kitty pic : ) I don't think there's much that's cuter than tiny pink kitty toes!


Not sure what the bugs are. I will have to find out. They are living in the dirt though and don't like to be flooded. I think they are pretty cool. May try to feed them to the fish.

And when that cat is sleeping is the only time she is cute. Lol. When she is awake, she is Satan in a fur coat.:icon_twis


----------



## orchidman

looks great!! everything looks bigger than the last pics!

cute cat!!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> looks great!! everything looks bigger than the last pics!
> 
> cute cat!!


Thanks man. Hopefully soon, I will be able to sell some plants.:thumbsup:


----------



## orchidman

cool! dont forget to share some!


go post something in my journal!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> cool! dont forget to share some!
> 
> 
> go post something in my journal!


I planted the cabomba with you in mind, lol.

I will get there, playing COD at the moment.


----------



## orchidman

lol!

COD COD COD! all i ever hear about


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> lol!
> 
> COD COD COD! all i ever hear about


Lol. The new one comes out Nov. 8. You all probably won't see me for like a month.


----------



## orchidman

lol! youll drop off the face of the earth!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> lol! youll drop off the face of the earth!


Only till I get bored with the game. Just think though, I will have some good plant growth to show you after all that.


----------



## Bahugo

Online games (mmorpg's, not playing a single player game online) > single player games. I wish I could find a new game I enjoyed.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Online games (mmorpg's, not playing a single player game online) > single player games. I wish I could find a new game I enjoyed.


Command & Conquer. Best franchise ever.


----------



## orchidman

i never played video games


----------



## jkan0228

Whats the stem plant in the 3rd box from the left? 

Very nice pics


----------



## Bradleyv1714

Starcraft 2 and gears of war 3 is where its at.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i never played video games


:eek5:



jkan0228 said:


> Whats the stem plant in the 3rd box from the left?
> 
> Very nice pics


It is Hygrophila corymbrosa "stricta"

And thanks man. The shrimp ones were kinda bad cuz I was in a hurry and tired. I may get some better ones tomorrow.



Bradleyv1714 said:


> Starcraft 2 and gears of war 3 is where its at.


Never played either. I want to get Gears Of War though.


----------



## nonconductive

love the emersed setup and also love the cat pic lol. he looks so warm and cozy.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> love the emersed setup and also love the cat pic lol. he looks so warm and cozy.


Thanks man. That is the only time that cat is cute too. Normally it runs around like a monster.


----------



## nonconductive

is that the bad one?


----------



## orchidman

That pic makes me want a cat!


You can call me Bob


----------



## nonconductive

dont do it bob!


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> is that the bad one?


Yep. The other one is scared of everything including his own shadow.



orchidman said:


> That pic makes me want a cat!
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


They are a trip. This cat is bad because it was taken away from it's mother too early. When we got her, she was not even done nursing yet and was tiny. She was outside and some lady found her and brought her to the pet store where our lizards leg was being amputated. The pet store does not deal in cats or dogs, so I took her. She for sure has some behavior issues though.



nonconductive said:


> dont do it bob!


Lol, if you get the right one they are great. Got tons of video of the cats chasing fish.roud:


----------



## orchidman

I used to have a cat when I was a kid. We used to whip the cat with willow branches. needless to say to cat was mean after a while!

I want a kitten thoug!!


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> I used to have a cat when I was a kid. We used to whip the cat with willow branches. needless to say to cat was mean after a while!
> 
> I want a kitten thoug!!
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


That is mean. Sorry, done with the lecture. Lol.:icon_wink

When we got our cat she fit in the palm of my hand. I am going to see if I can scare up a picture for you guys.


----------



## cableguy69846

When we first got her.









For size comparison, I am 5'11" and can almost palm a basketball. Her entire body is in my hand in this pic.









If I can find a good picture of Billy Idol, I will post that one too.


----------



## orchidman

I know it's mean! I feel bad... Okay now I don't feel bad anymore 


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> I know it's mean! I feel bad... Okay now I don't feel bad anymore
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Lol. It happens. I used to throw crap at Billy when he would wine. And I have had to smack the other cat on the rear end a time or two, but I never hurt them. Only got their attention.


----------



## orchidman

I was like 6 okay!


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> I was like 6 okay!
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


Lol. It happens. We all have those moments.roud:


----------



## nonconductive

bad bob!, bad bob!

is that you cableguy?

ok cats are cute when theyre that small.

but take a gander at these THINGS:


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> bad bob!, bad bob!
> 
> is that you cableguy?
> 
> ok cats are cute when theyre that small.
> 
> but take a gander at these THINGS:


Lol.

That is me in all my handsome glory.:biggrin:

And you are right, they are cute when they are small.

Those cats look like gremlins. Don't feed them after midnight, and don't get them wet. Same goes for my cat. She gets nuts at night and we call it Gremlining. Lol.


----------



## nonconductive

is your bottom lip pierced twice?

also, one of your cat's is named billy idol?


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> is your bottom lip pierced twice?
> 
> also, one of your cat's is named billy idol?


Lol, yep, and yep.


----------



## sewingalot

Shrimptopia is looking sharp! Now that the plants are straightening out, I like it. Beating animals? Isn't that the first sign of serial killers? We better stay on Bob's good side. 

Cool on the cat named Billy Idol. And wicked piercings. You make me miss my premarital status. Husband said loved the piercings when I was single, confessed he hated them after the union. 

Bleech on the white bugs! I would be screaming and tossing the setup after seeing that. Loving the emersed growth. And cute sleeping kitty photo.


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> Shrimptopia is looking sharp! Now that the plants are straightening out, I like it. Beating animals? Isn't that the first sign of serial killers? We better stay on Bob's good side.
> 
> Cool on the cat named Billy Idol. And wicked piercings. You make me miss my premarital status. Husband said loved the piercings when I was single, confessed he hated them after the union.
> 
> Bleech on the white bugs! I would be screaming and tossing the setup after seeing that. Loving the emersed growth. And cute sleeping kitty photo.


Lol, thank you on all fronts sewing. I don't think the fiancee will make me get rid of them. And we are gonna watch Bob like a hawk.:icon_eek:


----------



## nonconductive

what are those white little bugs?


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> what are those white little bugs?


Not really sure. I still have not looked them up. Lol. I will find out at some point today.


----------



## Bahugo

Those bugs look nasty. 

How big are they?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Those bugs look nasty.
> 
> How big are they?


Maybe a 16th of an inch or so.


----------



## cableguy69846

Just googled it and found that they are springtails. I could, in theory, keep some pdf's in here and they would have food. Same goes for newts and some geckos.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

we have similar cats!
Going to town on a favorite toy = a tassel





































The red girl was found tossed inside a dumpster - she was so little her eyes were still blue. If she hadn't been found, she would've been crushed when the trash truck emptied the dumpster. She's an evil, spiteful, willful monster. Then again, she's cuddly, loving and totally bonded to me. My vet's are afraid of her and I have to tranq her up to go to the vets (and she goes every two weeks for therapy laser treatments for a chonic mouth ulcer). They let me hold her and she's fine. If they try to touch her, she lays into them (not declawed).
The other cat is shy and scared of her own shadow. She runs & hides for a 1/2 hour if she just hears the mailman pull into the drive!
They are both the same age (9 now) and I got the black one to keep the red one company after I had to put my German Shepherd to sleep. At the time both cats were about 6 months old. I knew I was in for trouble in the first few minutes...to let them adjust, I put the black kitten in my dog's big metal crate so they could get used to each other but be separate. Don't you know the red kitten spat at her, ran around behind her, reached through the bars of the crate and grabbed the black kitten by the tail. Then she pulled the black kitten towards her, up against the bars, and smacked her around with both paws through the bars! 
That pretty much set the tone for the next 7 years. Now that the red cat's on Clomicalm, she doesn't even acknowledge that the black cat exists. Peace. Finally.


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> we have similar cats!
> Going to town on a favorite toy = a tassel
> 
> 
> 
> The red girl was found tossed inside a dumpster - she was so little her eyes were still blue. If she hadn't been found, she would've been crushed when the trash truck emptied the dumpster. She's an evil, spiteful, willful monster. Then again, she's cuddly, loving and totally bonded to me. My vet's are afraid of her and I have to tranq her up to go to the vets (and she goes every two weeks for therapy laser treatments for a chonic mouth ulcer). They let me hold her and she's fine. If they try to touch her, she lays into them (not declawed).
> The other cat is shy and scared of her own shadow. She runs & hides for a 1/2 hour if she just hears the mailman pull into the drive!
> They are both the same age (9 now) and I got the black one to keep the red one company after I had to put my German Shepherd to sleep. At the time both cats were about 6 months old. I knew I was in for trouble in the first few minutes...to let them adjust, I put the black kitten in my dog's big metal crate so they could get used to each other but be separate. Don't you know the red kitten spat at her, ran around behind her, reached through the bars of the crate and grabbed the black kitten by the tail. Then she pulled the black kitten towards her, up against the bars, and smacked her around with both paws through the bars!
> That pretty much set the tone for the next 7 years. Now that the red cat's on Clomicalm, she doesn't even acknowledge that the black cat exists. Peace. Finally.


Good looking cats. Our two cats get along, but Billy, who is older by almost a year, is an instigator. At night he will incite violence out of the other one till they get in trouble. He does it quietly though, so it took me a long time to figure it out. They are happy together though. So, it works.


----------



## zachary908

Springtails are definitely a great food for poison dart frogs, but they would quickly decimate the population of them in your emersed. :hihi: You'd have some fat and happy frogs, but then you'd need something else to feed them


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Well, that answered my next question, which was; what are pdfs? lol
sorry to hijack with so many cat pics, but you know how it is!


----------



## 150EH

Serial killers start out as pyro's then move up to killing animals, then they get really wierd.

The bugs are strange, maybe some kind of aphid, but the plants and tanks look good.

I used your Ghost shrimp photo for a guy wanting to start an easy shrimp tank and I gave you all the credit, hope you don't mind. Someone said that Ghost shrimp were ugly and boring then all h3ll broke loose and you shrimp had such good color I had no choice.

Hey man, whip you chin you've got a couple pieces of cookie stuck under your lip.


----------



## 150EH

Oh it's funny cat faces, here's one on a cat nip buzz, she likes to roll in it after she gets her nip on.









Ops, gotta throw this one in, the 4 way hand shake!


----------



## orchidman

sewingalot said:


> Shrimptopia is looking sharp! Now that the plants are straightening out, I like it. Beating animals? Isn't that the first sign of serial killers? We better stay on Bob's good side.
> 
> Cool on the cat named Billy Idol. And wicked piercings. You make me miss my premarital status. Husband said loved the piercings when I was single, confessed he hated them after the union.
> 
> Bleech on the white bugs! I would be screaming and tossing the setup after seeing that. Loving the emersed growth. And cute sleeping kitty photo.


That's right! Now post more pictures before I go bazerk on someone!


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Springtails are definitely a great food for poison dart frogs, but they would quickly decimate the population of them in your emersed. :hihi: You'd have some fat and happy frogs, but then you'd need something else to feed them


That is true. Not to mention, this is not the ideal setup for them. Too wet.



driftwoodhunter said:


> Well, that answered my next question, which was; what are pdfs? lol
> sorry to hijack with so many cat pics, but you know how it is!


I will have them one day. And I am not worried about a little hijack here and there.:icon_wink



150EH said:


> Serial killers start out as pyro's then move up to killing animals, then they get really wierd.
> 
> The bugs are strange, maybe some kind of aphid, but the plants and tanks look good.
> 
> I used your Ghost shrimp photo for a guy wanting to start an easy shrimp tank and I gave you all the credit, hope you don't mind. Someone said that Ghost shrimp were ugly and boring then all h3ll broke loose and you shrimp had such good color I had no choice.
> 
> Hey man, whip you chin you've got a couple pieces of cookie stuck under your lip.


They are springtails. I had a link for them but lost it. I am going to see if fish will eat them.:icon_twis

No problem on the shrimp pic. I need to get a few more for the 10 gallon now.

Lol @the cookie comment.



orchidman said:


> That's right! Now post more pictures before I go bazerk on someone!
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


I will try today or tomorrow.:icon_wink


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH, nice furry friends too.:biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

Woohoo


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846

Pics will have to be tomorrow. I got sidetracked, and now the lights are going off. DOH!


----------



## 150EH

Yeah, who had the frog I remember seeing it somewhere, are you guys going Apocalypto on me, rolling up a leaf and spit'n poison frog thorns?


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Yeah, who had the frog I remember seeing it somewhere, are you guys going Apocalypto on me, rolling up a leaf and spit'n poison frog thorns?


I am completely lost man. Although, that is not uncommon for me. Lol.


----------



## 150EH

Sorry, I might be lost too, it's been a long day with too much time at the keyboard.


----------



## cableguy69846

<<<<<< New Avater.



150EH said:


> Sorry, I might be lost too, it's been a long day with too much time at the keyboard.


Lol. I know that feeling.


----------



## narhay

Your whiteboard says "YOU KILL THE CHILD" ?


----------



## cableguy69846

narhay said:


> Your whiteboard says "YOU KILL THE CHILD" ?


That is my fiancee's from a long time ago and the whole thing is "Every time you drop the bomb, you kill the child your god has born." It is a lyric from a System Of A Down song.


----------



## cableguy69846

Did a whole lot of nothin today. Didn't even feed the fish or shrimp. Fed them all yesterday though, and I am sure they will find some algae and all that for one day. Went to look at a wedding venue today and I think we finally found something we like AND can afford. Going to pick up a surprise tomorrow.:hihi: Not going to tell you till then. It will be accompanied by pics.:biggrin:

Stay tuned.


----------



## Bahugo

tell us nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> tell us nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


Lol. I will just say I talked to Malay earlier this week.









If you backtrack in my thread, you may be able to find out. Just don't say anything.:icon_wink


----------



## cableguy69846

I picked up some goodies from Malay today. I will say a few things first then on the the pictures. Malay is an awesome guy. If you get the chance to talk to him and see his tanks in person, do it. Well worth it.:icon_bigg His tanks are beautiful and he is a very personable guy. His fish room is very nice and well organized.

He hooked me up with a couple of rimless ADA style tanks that he built himself. The dimensions are 24"W x 15"D x 18"T. Both tanks are very well built and I doubt I am going to have to add any silicone. Will know that for sure when I clean them up a bit and do the leak test. Will hopefully do that later today or tomorrow. He also hooked me up with a bunch of used AS that needs to be dried and rinsed, but I am still able to use it. That will hopefully get done in the next few days if the weather holds and I will most likely use that in the 20 high. Also got there when he was trimming one of his tanks. Got to take home a bag of plants.:biggrin: Going to be looking for some ID's later today when I get them planted as my brain does not like the Latin names and can't remember them for the life of me. DOH! And now, on to the good stuff.roud:

The tanks. A little dirty and has some labels on them, but going to look great once I hit them with a little water and a razor blade.









The AS. Need to get it dried then rinsed, but will work out good for me. Glad I didn't have to pay an arm and a leg for it. If it works out, I may have to invest in more. We will see.









Plants. Need to get them sorted and planted today. Will post more pics when I get that done.









All the goodies.









I already have plans for these tanks. Need to get the stand drawn up for them and the 55 gallon I plan on using with them. I am hoping to get that done in the next few days as well.

That is all for now. Need to run some errands and get some tank maintenance done. Will most likely have lots of pics later today. And thanks again Malay. I appreciate all the good stuff.:icon_bigg


----------



## cableguy69846

Did the calculations, and the tanks are 28 gallons.roud:


----------



## driftwoodhunter

excellent score! Can't wait to see what you're going to do with them.
I think the frilly looking plant may be Mermaid's Weed - look it up & see if it matches. The only reason I think this is because I was just looking up Mermaid's Weed when I saw it in another post.
(another one you can put me on your future To Buy list for, lol)


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> excellent score! Can't wait to see what you're going to do with them.
> I think the frilly looking plant may be Mermaid's Weed - look it up & see if it matches. The only reason I think this is because I was just looking up Mermaid's Weed when I saw it in another post.
> (another one you can put me on your future To Buy list for, lol)


Thanks. I will definitely look at that plant first. And if it is it, you will be first in line. I got a bunch of small pieces. Going to try and spread them out over all the tanks, and see how they do. I will be able to post better pics when I actually get the bag open. Not for a couple of hours though. Need to go get the fiancee some clothes. And I am going to hopefully design the stand and get a pic of that up here today or tomorrow.roud:


----------



## driftwoodhunter

~ myrio mattogrossense ~

I just stumbled on this...couldn't figure out how to get the pic here, though.


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> ~ myrio mattogrossense ~
> 
> I just stumbled on this...couldn't figure out how to get the pic here, though.


Sweet.:biggrin: I am going to let my food settle, then I will get on with all the tank stuff.


----------



## Bahugo

Lol, let your food settle? Ok grandpa! On with it.


----------



## Bahugo

Nice score btw, will be interesting too see how everything turns out


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol, let your food settle? Ok grandpa! On with it.


Lol. Just ate Chipotle way too fast. Hoping the heartburn stays away.



Bahugo said:


> Nice score btw, will be interesting too see how everything turns out


Thanks man. I am thinking "Plant Factory" with all this.:biggrin:


----------



## driftwoodhunter

bahugo said:


> lol, let your food settle? Ok grandpa! On with it.


lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Ok. An update. I am still trying to get everything planted. I am done with the first pot and almost done with the second pot. Here are some pics to hold you guys over till I get more.










Black gravel, MGOPS, black sand cap. I set two of the green ones up and one terra cotta one.









First plants.




































That is all for now. Back to work I go.:icon_bigg


----------



## zachary908

Nice stuff, Cable.

That plant is definitely myrio mattogrossens.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Nice stuff, Cable.
> 
> That plant is definitely myrio mattogrossens.


Sweet. Thanks man.roud:

Got some more coming up. Just need to finish the last pot and get the pics on PB.:icon_bigg


----------



## cableguy69846

Here is pot number 2. Pot number 3 is under way.


----------



## malaybiswas

cableguy69846 said:


> Going to be looking for some ID's later today


Plants in the bunch are
myrio mattogrossense
ludwigia inclinata (that 1 red spec)
ludwigia inclinata green
m. umbrosium
HM



cableguy69846 said:


> Did the calculations, and the tanks are 28 gallons.roud:


You got lucky:red_mouth. Actually I when I first made and started them I built them planning for 3 inch of substrate and still get the net water volume of around 20-25g. With these dimensions and 3" substrate I guess it comes close to 22g...that's the number that always stuck in my mind.

Good luck with the stuff. Looking forward to upcoming stand build.


----------



## cableguy69846

malaybiswas said:


> Plants in the bunch are
> myrio mattogrossense
> ludwigia inclinata (that 1 red spec)
> ludwigia inclinata green
> m. umbrosium
> HM
> 
> 
> You got lucky:red_mouth. Actually I when I first made and started them I built them planning for 3 inch of substrate and still get the net water volume of around 20-25g. With these dimensions and 3" substrate I guess it comes close to 22g...that's the number that always stuck in my mind.
> 
> Good luck with the stuff. Looking forward to upcoming stand build.


Thanks Malay.:icon_bigg I couldn't remember any of the names you told me today. Lol. Now I have them written down.

I will most likely have the same amount of substrate as you originally planned. Mine just may be a bit lower-tech than yours.:icon_wink Most likely the tanks will not see permanent water until spring, possibly earlier than that, but not before the new year.


----------



## cableguy69846

3rd and final pot all done.:biggrin:





































From now on, I am going to use black sand in the pots when ever I use them. It works so much better than gravel.

Fts for you guys. Enjoy.









Can't wait to get my lights and glass top on Thurs. And my order from Chad is going to ship out on Monday. Going to be a good week.:biggrin:

And now that I am tired and sore, all the other tank nonsense will have to wait until tomorrow. Going to do some water changes, have to replant some friggin HC that floated to the top of the 2.5 gallon again.:angryfire And need to get rid of a lot of hair algae.:angryfire More on all that tomorrow.


----------



## 150EH

The plants look nice, I keep one post in my journal with all my flora and fuana, near the first couple pages were you might keep all your tank specs, etc. then every time I get a new one or decide this one sucks and rip it out I do an edit on that page, sometimes it's hard to remember if you have too much stuff and some you just don't care about enough to remember.

Now some old business, I didn't check yet but you annouced last night about picking a venue and some kinda secret so I did some back track'n to check for clues and as always I got distracted. It was a colossal find in the bookcase by professer Plum this place is party central, French Now (is that like Kama Sutra), a lint roller, toilet paper (it can be a life saver), and my favorite book of all time town House, I'm afraid to look around I might see something I can't shake off. I still gotta go look for your suprise.


----------



## 150EH

Sweet deal, I just went back a bit and saw the tanks, plants, & soil, that's a nice score and he sounds like a heck of a nice guy too me. The Myrio mattogrossense is a cool looking plant, what are you going to do with the rimless tanks?


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> The plants look nice, I keep one post in my journal with all my flora and fuana, near the first couple pages were you might keep all your tank specs, etc. then every time I get a new one or decide this one sucks and rip it out I do an edit on that page, sometimes it's hard to remember if you have too much stuff and some you just don't care about enough to remember.
> 
> Now some old business, I didn't check yet but you annouced last night about picking a venue and some kinda secret so I did some back track'n to check for clues and as always I got distracted. It was a colossal find in the bookcase by professer Plum this place is party central, French Now (is that like Kama Sutra), a lint roller, toilet paper (it can be a life saver), and my favorite book of all time town House, I'm afraid to look around I might see something I can't shake off. I still gotta go look for your suprise.


I try to keep that first post updated, but I am slacking lately. I did add the 20 gallon to it, but none of the FTS are updated. They are a couple of days, maybe weeks, old. I should get on that tomorrow......

Lol. That is all my fiancee's books. She was taking french and still has the book. Still pretty fluent too. The venue is for my wedding in July. We finally found one that does not cost an arm, leg, and our first born. And don't worry, all the stuff you wouldn't be able to shake off is behind closed doors. ROFL!!:icon_lol: I kid. I kid. I posted the surprise this morning. It should only be a page or two back. And the clues were more like one post by Malay like a week ago. Lint roller is because we have cats. And the TP is because I am allergic to cats. You can also see my bucket of legos in that pic too. On the bottom shelf.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Sweet deal, I just went back a bit and saw the tanks, plants, & soil, that's a nice score and he sounds like a heck of a nice guy too me. The Myrio mattogrossense is a cool looking plant, what are you going to do with the rimless tanks?


It was a sweet deal. Is a pretty awesome guy too. Really nice tanks.roud:

I am glad you asked about the tanks.:icon_twis I am thinking Plant Factory. I have a 55 gallon tank sitting in the garage as well as these now, and I am hopefully going to build a stand to hold all of them. The 55 on the bottom, and these two on top next to each other. It will be to propagate plants, and maybe breed fish or shrimp if I can swing it. Most likely low tech, at least on 2 tanks. Not sure I want to shell out a bunch of money on a high tech setup as soon as the rack is up. That will not happen for a while though. Need to rearrange some of the house to make it all fit and make room for the baby that is coming in Feb. Man my plate is full. It will be pretty sweet when I get it all up and running though.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

Whatcha mean by plant factory


----------



## 150EH

About the Fissidens, we had a member of our group go to San Fransico this week and he offered to pick up plants at ADA store out there AFA, so people are buying Fissidens nobilis & Fissidens Geppii so they will either propagate these and sell it at auction or need room for the new plants and sell of their Fissiden fontanus, so for now I'm just buzzing around like a vulture. But he left a post earlier today and said they had the Ludwigia Red, not repens that stays blood red, I think it's the one plantbrain has in his 120 so I'm really excited, plus he said he's never seen so many beautiful plants that are so nicely taken care of in one place.

So it may be a while but it will be worth the wait. I'm really glad I joined this club it way more fun being able to get things without paying an arm and a leg.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Whatcha mean by plant factory


Lots of plant propagation tanks. I am thinking some stems and some easier crypts to start, and moss and java ferns. I think I have four varieties right now. Hopefully they will all do well. I am going to set up the tanks with plants in mind. Good light, maybe CO2, some decent substrate. I may do soil with Florite cap in them, or if I like the AS, I will use that. But the fish in the Plant Factory, are going to be there as an afterthought. Pretty much only species that will breed, and will benefit the plants. Mostly algae eaters and things like that. If I can do shrimp, I will do that as well. It will be a manufacturing "Plant" so to speak so I can flood the SnS and the southside with plants and shrimp/fish.



150EH said:


> About the Fissidens, we had a member of our group go to San Fransico this week and he offered to pick up plants at ADA store out there AFA, so people are buying Fissidens nobilis & Fissidens Geppii so they will either propagate these and sell it at auction or need room for the new plants and sell of their Fissiden fontanus, so for now I'm just buzzing around like a vulture. But he left a post earlier today and said they had the Ludwigia Red, not repens that stays blood red, I think it's the one plantbrain has in his 120 so I'm really excited, plus he said he's never seen so many beautiful plants that are so nicely taken care of in one place.
> 
> So it may be a while but it will be worth the wait. I'm really glad I joined this club it way more fun being able to get things without paying an arm and a leg.


I need to become part of a club out here. I would love to have all those Fissidens. and I would like to get my hands on some Ludwigia Red too.


----------



## jkan0228

Nice planting!


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Nice planting!


Thanks man.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> and I would like to get my hands on some Ludwigia Red too.


Like the sexy stuff I have bow-chica-wow-wow lol 

I'm in a slap happy mood, sorry i'll goo back too my hole. 

Thinking of any clubs to join?


----------



## 150EH

bow-chica-wow-wow LMAO


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Like the sexy stuff I have bow-chica-wow-wow lol
> 
> I'm in a slap happy mood, sorry i'll goo back too my hole.
> 
> Thinking of any clubs to join?


Lol. Wow. No more caffeine for you, Rich. But, yeah, like the sexy stuff you have. Lol.

I am thinking Greenwater, but after talking to Malay today, he wants to try and continue the club he was starting, and I am all for it.



150EH said:


> bow-chica-wow-wow LMAO


ROFL! You guys are too much. Lol.




How sad are we, that we find plants sexy? Lol. Or does that just make us nerds?


----------



## malaybiswas

150EH said:


> About the Fissidens, we had a member of our group go to San Fransico this week and he offered to pick up plants at ADA store out there AFA, so people are buying Fissidens nobilis & Fissidens Geppii so they will either propagate these and sell it at auction or need room for the new plants and sell of their Fissiden fontanus, so for now I'm just buzzing around like a vulture. But he left a post earlier today and said they had the Ludwigia Red, not repens that stays blood red, I think it's the one plantbrain has in his 120 so I'm really excited, plus he said he's never seen so many beautiful plants that are so nicely taken care of in one place.
> 
> So it may be a while but it will be worth the wait. I'm really glad I joined this club it way more fun being able to get things without paying an arm and a leg.


AFA is a sweet treat to eyes. Ask him to hit Albany Aquarium also if possible.


----------



## orchidman

three tanks in such a small area! nice!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> three tanks in such a small area! nice!


The area won't be that small. The stand will be at least 4'W x 18"D x 6'T. I am also toying with the idea of a sump for all the tanks. Not sure though. I may just run canisters on the two smaller tanks and HOB filters on the 55.


----------



## Bahugo

6 feet tall? Is that including the height of the tanks?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> 6 feet tall? Is that including the height of the tanks?


Yeah. I am building full canopies into the stand to keep the cats out. The tanks won't be 6' tall, but the top of the highest canopy will probably be that tall. I am hoping that the top of the tallest tank will only be 5' or so.


----------



## orchidman

nice!


----------



## Bahugo

Let's see some sketch-ups of this beast!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> nice!


Thanks man.



Bahugo said:


> Let's see some sketch-ups of this beast!


Nothing is on paper yet. It is all in my head. I need to get some dimensions off the 55 gallon tank first. It is an old school tank with really thick glass and some epic trim.


----------



## orchidman

lets see piucs of the tank!


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is on paper yet. It is all in my head. I need to get some dimensions off the 55 gallon tank first. It is an old school tank with really thick glass and some epic trim.



Well put it on paper sheesh :flick:


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> lets see piucs of the tank!


I will see if I can get some today. Watching the Bears game at the moment and trying to clean the house before the in-laws get home today.



Bahugo said:


> Well put it on paper sheesh :flick:


I will probably have something on paper a little later tonight. Need to get the measurements first.


----------



## 150EH

malaybiswas said:


> AFA is a sweet treat to eyes. Ask him to hit Albany Aquarium also if possible.


They were actually talking about that place but couldn't remember where it was, in a back alley or something strange. I would love to go out there it seems like they have so much more and it seems really nice too, not just gold fish and bowls.

Cable have you tried Google Sketch up it's really nice and easy to use after just a couple videos, CAD programs used to be so expensive and hard to use and now you can download a free 3D CAD pprogram.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> They were actually talking about that place but couldn't remember where it was, in a back alley or something strange. I would love to go out there it seems like they have so much more and it seems really nice too, not just gold fish and bowls.
> 
> Cable have you tried Google Sketch up it's really nice and easy to use after just a couple videos, CAD programs used to be so expensive and hard to use and now you can download a free 3D CAD pprogram.


I have played around with Google SketchUp a little bit. I also have messed around with AutoCAD, but to me, nothing beats pencil and paper. I am strange like that.


----------



## cableguy69846

Scraped all the stickers off the rimless tanks, and am starting the water test as I type. Also am draining the AS and going to put it in a tub for a couple of days out in the sun to dry out really well. Probably going to drill some holes in the tub to help it drain better, but not sure if I want to mess up the tote like that. We will see. Also turned around today and noticed the 2 gallon being taken over by hair algae.:angryfire Going to do a water change in a little bit and commence dosing with excel to see if that helps.


----------



## orchidman

when did you get a rimless tank?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> when did you get a rimless tank?


Yesterday morning. Lol. The post should be a couple of pages back. I got 2 of them and some used AS.


----------



## cableguy69846

Got the AS drained and it is drying. Going to leave it out for a few days and see how it goes. I may have to switch it to a tarp though. If I do that, it should only take a few hours to a day. Just worried about the neighbors dog going to the bathroom on it.

Also got the tanks leak tested. I think I found the leak. It seems to be in the bottom corner of one of the tanks, but I am not sure since I overflowed one of the tanks and got the concrete soaked. I may just re-silicone both of them. The silicone would be hidden by the stand anyway as I am thinking of framing the tanks. Still need to get some dimensions from the 55 gallon. Going to do that now. Along with a pic.


----------



## cableguy69846

Got the dimensions. They are 48 9/16"W x 12 15/16"D x 20 3/16"T. Those are outside dimensions with all the trim included. I didn't get inside dimensions cuz I forgot. But it is a 55 gallon. No center brace, so in order to run a glass top, I would have to make a custom one, and I don't feel like it. I could silicone a strip of glass in the center as well, but I am trying to avoid modifying the tank. Not sure if it holds water or not, but I will find out. If it leaks, I will just reseal it all, and use it that way.










In all its dirty glory. both ends and the back are painted black, but you get the idea. Going to get the rough sketch of the stand later tonight. Need to do some tank maintenance first.


----------



## cableguy69846

I am so glad I put the fish tanks in the garage and listened to the fiancee when she told me to put the AS on the back porch. It's raining buckets now!


----------



## orchidman

roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

Going to stop procrastinating and get some fish tank stuff done in a little bit. Stay tuned.roud:


----------



## sewingalot

That 5 gallon is filling in a LOT. What is the front and center crypt? I actually like it a lot. I know, me like a crypt?


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> That 5 gallon is filling in a LOT. What is the front and center crypt? I actually like it a lot. I know, me like a crypt?


Lol, it is a 10 gallon actually, but the front crypt is wendtii 'red' and I am not sure about the middle one. I am thinking undulata, but not sure. May need to do an ID thread on them. I also need some root tabs. I will have some updated pics later today too.roud:


----------



## orchidman

cant wait for pics!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> cant wait for pics!


Patience grasshopper. In due time, in due time.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

or you could just hurry up!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> or you could just hurry up!


Lol. I had to clean other things too so I would have room to work on the tanks. But all that is done now, so to the tanks, I go.:bounce::icon_bigg


----------



## orchidman

woop woop!


----------



## cableguy69846

So, while 40 pics are uploading to PhotoBucket, I will tell you all the boring stuff.

*Shrimptopia

*So much growth, it is crazy. For a simple white boy with some glass boxes and not a clue as to which end is up, I am totally doing something right. Tested the water and got 0 on everything except ammonia which is at 0.25ppm. Did a water change and changed out the CO2 bottle like I should have 3 days ago. Oops. All the shrimp are healthy, and I am seeing growth everywhere. What I have not been telling you guys, is that I started ferts a couple of weeks ago:icon_twis. I got some stuff from a guy a while ago that I now suspect to be Macros, and I am using Nutrafin Plant Gro as my micros. I dose every other day to every 2 days right now, and it is working great. But moving on.

*2.5 gallon nano

*Had to replant the HC clump that floated up for the millionth time 2 days ago. The HC looks healthy, it just does not want to stay in the sand for some reason. No idea why. Hopefully now it will stay. I buried half the plant so it had better stay. Not seeing any growth on the moss on the DW, but the moss wall is starting to take off. Had a little bit of hair algae and noticed some dead algae that I pulled out during the 100% water change. Started Excel dosing anyway. I will be doing 1ml per gallon every other day until it goes away. The glosso is really taking off and so is the java fern. I may start adding ferts to this tank too. Water test is o across the board. No Nitrates, Nitrites, or Ammonia, finally. That is good news. Only took like 3 weeks to normal out.

*2 gal hex

*I am beginning to hate this tank.:angryfire Hair algae everywhere. Pulled a bunch of it out, and am doing Excel dosing at 1ml per gallon every other day. I suspect it was getting too much light, so I raised it up about 6 inches. I may replace the bulb with a 10 watt so I can lower it again. I am also thinking of completely redoing this tank with the right soil this time. I think the plant food in the other stuff is helping with all the algae. Did a 100% water change on this one too and pulled out a bunch of dead leaves and as much algae as I could get. The moss on the rocks is growing amazingly though.

*10 gallon.

*This thing looks like a jungle. I am going to trim it up tomorrow and do the water change. Everything is showing new growth and the water sprite is taking over. Need to thin it out really bad. I have been adding ferts to this tank as well on the same schedule as Shrimptopia. Also changed one of the CO2 bottles today.

*20 gallon

*Tons of growth. Going to need to trim and replant soon. I am getting new lights and a glass top on Thursday, so everything will really take off. Have been adding ferts to this tank as well, and everything is responding really well. I also need to get a heater as the temp swings is causing some shedding. It is not really bad though. I may trim this tank up tomorrow as well. Did a 25% water change on it, and I may have to do it again because of all the tannins.

*Emersed setups

*Nothing really to say. I have been spraying everything once a day with water with ferts in it in a pretty heavy concentration, and it is helping. Didn't get any pics of it today, but I will tomorrow. The battery on the camera was running low. HC is finally starting to take off, and the Glosso is still going nuts. May need to put some up for sale soon.


That is all for now. Waiting for PB to finish uploading all the pics I took, and when that happens, I will show you guys.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

On a sad note, I just found my Betta, Bloody Mary dead.


----------



## cableguy69846

Picture time.

*10 gallon

*It's a jungle in there!

FTS.









Right side.









Middle.









Left side.









Moss wall.









Hygro polysperma 'sunset' is throwing out new leaves.

















Anyone know what Crypt. this is?

















*20 gallon

*FTS









Cabomba shot just for Bob.









The plants Malay gave me. New growth on all of them.









Myiro is growing like crazy too.









Tons of other growth and lots of plants coloring up.








































































*Shrimptopia

*FTS









Feeding time.


















Lots of plant growth.






















































*2.5 gallon nano

*FTS









Plant growth.



























*2 gallon hex

*FTS









How high I raised the light.









I would have gotten some better shots of this one, but the bubbles were ridiculous, hopefully I can get some tomorrow.

And this shot is just for fun.









Enjoy.:icon_smil


----------



## 150EH

It all looks good, I think the Crypt is a wendtii green, red, or brown as it matures you should know by looking under the leaves, but it looks to be a juvinile.

You need to get some zuccini too, it looks like your getting some snails in there as am I.

I see three Mountain Dew bottles, this could give you a heart attach so just try to stay calm and gentle release the keyboard and camera and try to slow your breathing, ahhhh relax.....

Everything looks to be growing well, clean and algae free, shrimp swarming a chip, nice job.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> It all looks good, I think the Crypt is a wendtii green, red, or brown as it matures you should know by looking under the leaves, but it looks to be a juvinile.
> 
> You need to get some zuccini too, it looks like your getting some snails in there as am I.
> 
> I see three Mountain Dew bottles, this could give you a heart attach so just try to stay calm and gentle release the keyboard and camera and try to slow your breathing, ahhhh relax.....


Got ya on the crypt. I picked it up and promptly forgot the name the LFS told me. DOH! I am going to get some fert tabs on Thursday. I think my crypts are a little hungry.

I don't mind the snails, but in the shrimp tank, I may have to do something. Their numbers are down in the 10 gallon cuz the ghost shrimp was eating them, now with him gone, not sure what is going to happen.

Lol. All the Mt. Dew bottles are either for CO2, or they are fertilizer. I do drink quite a bit though.:icon_smil


----------



## Bradleyv1714

I was wondering about the cfl lights? as I have my 10 gallon using a dual light bulb hood lamp from walmart with 2 13w cfl bulbs that are rated at 5000k I have read on many other threads that people get 6500k but I couldn't find them at HD or Lowe's. will the 5000k be fine/good enough?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bradleyv1714 said:


> I was wondering about the cfl lights? as I have my 10 gallon using a dual light bulb hood lamp from walmart with 2 13w cfl bulbs that are rated at 5000k I have read on many other threads that people get 6500k but I couldn't find them at HD or Lowe's. will the 5000k be fine/good enough?


I would imagine so. They have some good lights in the pet section at Wal-Mart that I use. They are 10watt full spectrum Mini CFL bulbs. Not sure of the K rating though. They are working great for me. If you notice your plants growing slowly, or not coloring up, you may want to switch.

Here is a link to the ones I have.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lights-of-America-10-Watt-Mini-Fluorescent-Aquarium-Bulb-1-ct/10448675

Hope this helps man.:icon_smil


----------



## Bradleyv1714

I bought a 4 pack of regular cfl's from HD for $6 I think they are doing a REALLY good job as I was previously using these...

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10795053&findingMethod=rr
which were Horrible... So Horrible that my java ferns leaves were dying off... Now that I have the HD cfl's the Java fern is going crazy with a million baby leaves! 
I have to take pics and post them.


----------



## Bradleyv1714

oh and I thought I might share some pics of my beardies!

This is when I got my first one on the day I got him. His name is Ace!









This is him in his current home, doing what he usually does. lol!









This is my adopted boy named Gatwick! He loves people and cameras!









This is Gatwicks Home...


----------



## 150EH

The bulb said 6,500 on the kelvin scale which is perfect for plants.

Nice hammock for the Beardie!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bradleyv1714 said:


> I bought a 4 pack of regular cfl's from HD for $6 I think they are doing a REALLY good job as I was previously using these...
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10795053&findingMethod=rr
> which were Horrible... So Horrible that my java ferns leaves were dying off... Now that I have the HD cfl's the Java fern is going crazy with a million baby leaves!
> I have to take pics and post them.


I can see why they were not working. Incandescent bulbs don't give off enough light. They are good for heat though.:icon_smil

If the CFL bulbs you have are working, stick with them. No point in changing something that is doing fine for you.

I also use a couple of these and plan on using more in the near future.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/GE-Energy-Smart-Spiral-CFL-Daylight-Bulb-20W-2pk/17163591
I use the 15 watt version, but I will be using the 20watt on one of my tanks this week.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> The bulb said 6,500 on the kelvin scale which is perfect for plants.
> 
> Nice hammock for the Beardie!


Which one 150EH?

And nice enclosures Bradleyv1714. Beardies are awesome.


----------



## zachary908

Everything is growing so well, keep it up dude!


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Everything is growing so well, keep it up dude!


Thanks man.:icon_smil

Lol. If I knew that is what you were gonna say, I would have told you to say it in your thread.:hihi::biggrin:


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> Thanks man.:icon_smil
> 
> Lol. If I knew that is what you were gonna say, I would have told you to say it in your thread.:hihi::biggrin:


Ha, well.. I'm to tired to make a long and thought out post. Everything really does look good though. The ferts seems to be helping things a lot, and the shrimp population is great!


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Ha, well.. I'm to tired to make a long and thought out post. Everything really does look good though. The ferts seems to be helping things a lot, and the shrimp population is great!


Lol. I know that feeling. And thanks again man. The ferts are making everything boom with growth. I need to hack back the 10 gallon though. And I have like 3 berried shrimp. Pretty soon, I will need a bigger tank for them.:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

Apparently I am the only person on the planet that can bloody gas a bloody 10 gallon tank with bloody DIY CO2. Now I am running an air pump on it so I don't kill anything, and I am hoping the plecos will be ok after putting them in the shrimp tank.:angryfire :angryfire :angryfire :angryfire :angryfire :angryfire WHY DOES THIS HAPPEN TO ME?!?!?! Oh, I know, cuz I still have not purchased a drop checker. *headdesk*


----------



## jkan0228

Haha, maybe cuz your yeast solution was too inconsistent and too powerful. Try to make one thats steady and slow


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Haha, maybe cuz your yeast solution was too inconsistent and too powerful. Try to make one thats steady and slow


I used 2 cups of sugar and 2.5 teaspoons of yeast. That is the same one I always make. I don't get it. It is pumping out like 3 or 4 bps now. It is crazy.


----------



## jkan0228

Probably too much yeast. I added 1.5 cups of sugar, 0.5 teaspoon of yeast, 1 teaspoon of baking soda to buffer my soft water

Got around 3 weeks


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Probably too much yeast. I added 1.5 cups of sugar, 0.5 teaspoon of yeast, 1 teaspoon of baking soda to buffer my soft water
> 
> Got around 3 weeks


Don't think I have soft water. Would have to test it. What size container did you use? And how are you diffusing it?


----------



## orchidman

Wow that's alot if yeast! I use 2 cups sugar and 1tsp yeast. My dropchecker is solid yellow 


You can call me Bob


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> Wow that's alot if yeast! I use 2 cups sugar and 1tsp yeast. My dropchecker is solid yellow
> 
> 
> You can call me Bob


*facepalm* Now I know. I may have to yank one of the bottles off tomorrow. For now, I am running an air pump.

There are a bunch of pics a few pages back too.


----------



## cableguy69846

Forgot to add, that my order from Chad should have shipped today. I am pretty sure it did, so I should have that by weds or thurs I am guessing.


----------



## green_valley

Cable,

are you going to open up LFS? I was looking at your zoo and my jaw dropped. Amazing stuff you got here. 

Back to your 2.5g, it has no CO2, but you use SeaChem flourish Excel only? That was amazing, I am guessing your light is high?


----------



## cableguy69846

green_valley said:


> Cable,
> 
> are you going to open up LFS? I was looking at your zoo and my jaw dropped. Amazing stuff you got here.
> 
> Back to your 2.5g, it has no CO2, but you use SeaChem flourish Excel only? That was amazing, I am guessing your light is high?


I was using Flourish once a week and Excel every other day. Now I have potting soil in it, so I started using Excel again. I will probably use the same ferts I am using on the 10 gallon and the shrimp tank. I am running a 10 watt Mini CFL bulb in a incandescent fixture, so, I guess you could say high light. Once I didn't do the flourish or excel anymore, everything would come to a halt. Not sure how it is going to do since I put the dirt in, but I suspect just as well. I am not going to add any CO2 to this tank either. Too much of a pain. If I can do a pressurized with a solenoid, I may think about it.

And it is funny you ask about the LFS. The fiancee wants to breed reptiles, and I want to breed fish and grow plants, so there may be one in the future. It would be pretty awesome. And thanks for the compliments.


----------



## 150EH

cableguy69846 said:


> Which one 150EH?
> 
> And nice enclosures Bradleyv1714. Beardies are awesome.


The bulb on the Walmart link you posted was a 6,500 bulb.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> The bulb on the Walmart link you posted was a 6,500 bulb.


Was it? Maybe I posted the wrong one, or that could be why my plants do so well with it. I am gonna have to go back and look now.


----------



## malaybiswas

Sorry to hear about the gassing incident Cable. Hopefully everything's back to normal now.


----------



## sewingalot

Sorry about bloody Mary. So sad to loose bettas, they really get me down when they die. 

Just wondering - are you worried about your books getting damaged from the moisture? I've had fish tanks ruin some great books before I knew not to store them in the same area.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Don't think I have soft water. Would have to test it. What size container did you use? And how are you diffusing it?


If your water is anything like mine it is anything but soft. 



cableguy69846 said:


> Forgot to add, that my order from Chad should have shipped today. I am pretty sure it did, so I should have that by weds or thurs I am guessing.


It will probably be there tomorrow or wens, when I ordered from him the order came through the next day, hopefully it will do the same for you.


----------



## cableguy69846

malaybiswas said:


> Sorry to hear about the gassing incident Cable. Hopefully everything's back to normal now.


Thanks man. I think I have it figured out. I am running an airstone for now, and I am going to change my CO2 recipe next time I change out a bottle.



sewingalot said:


> Sorry about bloody Mary. So sad to loose bettas, they really get me down when they die.
> 
> Just wondering - are you worried about your books getting damaged from the moisture? I've had fish tanks ruin some great books before I knew not to store them in the same area.


Thanks Sara. We had her for a couple of years, and I think the tank she wound up in was a death trap. I am taking it down today.

I have very tight fitting glass tops on everything, so humidity is not an issue. But I will keep an eye on it. It has not been a problem yet, but I keep my fingers crossed.



Bahugo said:


> If your water is anything like mine it is anything but soft.
> 
> 
> 
> It will probably be there tomorrow or wens, when I ordered from him the order came through the next day, hopefully it will do the same for you.


Good to know, Rich. I don't remember the last time I tested for hardness.

That will be too soon. Weds. would be good, but I hope it is not today. I am not ready for it today.


----------



## orchidman

mine h2o is right in the middle


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> mine h2o is right in the middle


Lucky. Lol.


----------



## orchidman

yep


----------



## cableguy69846

I am now officially down to 5 fish tanks. Took down the 1 gallon Betta bowl that was the first thing I ever set up. It saw 2 betta fish and my sad attempt at a dirt tank. I now have to move 4 apontogen bulbs to the 10 gallon. But that is no problem.










I will never stick another betta in a tank this small. I probably will never set this tank up again, but if I do, it is going to be modified. Better filter and light for one thing. This is the kit tank it was. Betta Tank. I will never use it for that again. But I may use it as a nano planted tank in the future.


----------



## Bahugo

Looks like a good emersed tank lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Looks like a good emersed tank lol


Yeah. I think I nuked it with the soil though. If anything I will mod it and use it for a couple of high grade shrimp. Better filter and light of course.


----------



## cableguy69846

Just did a rather large hack job and rescape on the 10 gallon along with a water change. I will get pics in a little bit. Going to let the water settle for an hour or so and clean up.:icon_smil


----------



## cableguy69846

Picture time.:icon_smil

FTS









Right side









Middle









Left side









Replanted a bunch of water sprite









The apontogen plants from the betta tank









This is still a little jungly. I cut down the difformis a bit so I could replant it and have more.


















That is all for now. The next thing I am going to have to trim is the shrimp tank. That is going to be a pain. Also need to get some pics of the emersed boxes and maybe move some stuff around in there.


----------



## orchidman

looks so great! everything is nice and oriented great!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> looks so great! everything is nice and oriented great!


Thanks. I tried to keep all the like plants together. I am thinking of also getting a different light. I want to up it a little bit. I hate how far apart my leaves on my stems are growing. It is making me crazy.


----------



## cableguy69846

Oh, yeah, Bob. Your cabomba is growing like a weed.:biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

nice! lets see a closeup1


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> nice! lets see a closeup1


I will have to get one tomorrow. The lights are already out for the night. If you look at the pic of the right side, you can see it really well. It is the tallest plant in there now.


----------



## orchidman

cant wait


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> cant wait


I will probably throw some pics of the emersed setup in too. And I have cabomba in 3 different tanks to make sure it takes.:biggrin:


----------



## nonconductive

nice pics. thats too bad about the betta bowl. but the shrimp idea sounds cool.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> nice pics. thats too bad about the betta bowl. but the shrimp idea sounds cool.


Thanks man. That is what I was thinking as well. But not sure what to do yet. I probably will not set it back up until after the holidays though.


----------



## malaybiswas

For yeast co2, your 10g seems to have plenty of CO2, which is good. How do you switch off the flow, say at night?


----------



## cableguy69846

malaybiswas said:


> For yeast co2, your 10g seems to have plenty of CO2, which is good. How do you switch off the flow, say at night?


Lol, funny you should ask that. The other day I changed out one of the bottles and almost gassed my tanks. Had to move my plecos to the shrimp tank and the snails were making a beeline for the surface. I added an air pump to even it out and am running it around the clock right now.

Normally, at 1bps, I can leave the CO2 on all night and not have a problem, but at 4-5bps, like I am getting now, I almost gassed it with the lights on. I am going to change my recipe the next time, and do 1 cup of sugar and 1tsp of yeast, I am hoping that will bring me back down to 1bps.


----------



## sewingalot

Is that a platy fry I spy? I so miss them.  I think that would be a cool shrimp tank as well....for yellow shrimp.  By the way, have you tried adding baking soda to the co2? It really does help regulate it long term.


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> Is that a platy fry I spy? I so miss them.  I think that would be a cool shrimp tank as well....for yellow shrimp.  By the way, have you tried adding baking soda to the co2? It really does help regulate it long term.


No. Those are 2 female purple moscow guppies. The male died a while ago and I could not get any at the auction I went to. Way too expensive. I think I may try for some full blacks though in the near future. And some nice swords for the 20 gallon.

Never thought of the baking soda. How much would I add?

Lol. I am planning on putting the yellows in the 2.5, or setting up another 10 gallon in the future for them.:icon_twis Don't tell the fiancee about that one though, I tell her I am setting up a new tank, and she gives me "The Look."


----------



## orchidman

i dont yse baking soda. whats the purpose? i never thought about it


----------



## cableguy69846

Picture time.:bounce:





































Rich's glosso is in a roid rage right now. Lol.


















Random moss.































































Cabomba shots for Bob.roud:






















































Enjoy.:icon_bigg


----------



## orchidman

your emersed plants look so great! especially the glosso!

ahh the cabomba looks great! any idea what kind it is?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> your emersed plants look so great! especially the glosso!
> 
> ahh the cabomba looks great! any idea what kind it is?


Thanks man. It is going nuts. It may need it's own setup soon.

I think it is just regular cabomba. I may try to get some different stuff at some point though.roud:


----------



## sewingalot

Your emersed setups are so much more organized than mine. I'm coveting that quite a lot. I'm too lazy/poor to care enough to fix it up. I really love all the growth.

Just try a pinch of baking soda to 1/8 teaspoon, doesn't take much to steady it and make it long term. Did you know you really only need to gently pour out the water and replenish it with more sugar and fresh water? The yeast is still active and reproduces. Common oversight as most say it "dies" due to alcohol poisioning. Like hello? Ever made a sourdough starter? They will last indefinitely. Like years. Of course, the smell gets stronger, lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> Your emersed setups are so much more organized than mine. I'm coveting that quite a lot. I'm too lazy/poor to care enough to fix it up. I really love all the growth.
> 
> Just try a pinch of baking soda to 1/8 teaspoon, doesn't take much to steady it and make it long term. Did you know you really only need to gently pour out the water and replenish it with more sugar and fresh water? The yeast is still active and reproduces. Common oversight as most say it "dies" due to alcohol poisioning. Like hello? Ever made a sourdough starter? They will last indefinitely. Like years. Of course, the smell gets stronger, lol.


Thank you. It is starting to get out of hand. I need new lights for the other box so I can move some plants around. Then it will be more organized. And you don't have to set up the whole thing at once. Get a little at a time, and you will have an even better setup in no time.

I am going to have to try the baking soda. And I had no idea about the pour off. I am going to try that one as well.


----------



## 150EH

I liked it all, will the little piece of moss grow emmersed? The Cobomba looked cool and I've never seen it closed like that in the day, was that taken like seconds after the lights came on? I can't grow the two easiest plants in the world, Cobomba and Wisteria are two that I can make ugly real quick, yours looks good.

That dirt on the emersed set ups looks nasty but I know it doesn't smell like it looks.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I liked it all, will the little piece of moss grow emmersed? The Cobomba looked cool and I've never seen it closed like that in the day, was that taken like seconds after the lights came on? I can't grow the two easiest plants in the world, Cobomba and Wisteria are two that I can make ugly real quick, yours looks good.
> 
> That dirt on the emersed set ups looks nasty but I know it doesn't smell like it looks.


It should grow emersed. I don't know how it got in there or even what kind it is. I am going to start watching it like a hawk now. That picture was taken maybe 5 minutes after the lights came on. Not sure it was even that much. I didn't know it closed up like that at night. It was pretty cool to see it.

And thanks on the wisteria and cabomba. I could have thought that I saw somewhere that cabomba was a high light plant. Not sure though. I will have to look. I don't know why it is growing so well either. I got the wisteria at PetCo, and didn't expect much, and the cabomba I got from a member on here. I expected something from that one. This tank has also been up with the eco complete in it for 4 months now. Maybe that has something to do with it.

The dirt does not smell like crap, if that is what you mean:hihi:. It gets close though. At that point, I usually change the water out.


----------



## jkan0228

Haha dude! Did you like give steroids to the glosso?! Nice!


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Haha dude! Did you like give steroids to the glosso?! Nice!


Lol. No, Rich did. I got them like that.:hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. No, Rich did. I got them like that.:hihi:


Haha, I need so spam a bit since loading that many pics is killing my comp.... :angryfire


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Haha, I need so spam a bit since loading that many pics is killing my comp.... :angryfire


Lol. It does it to me too.:hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. It does it to me too.:hihi:


Maybe reduce them a bit... just put a little effort.... Haha kidding. I just upload mine too... 

NEW PAGE 

For those of you that would like to get your comps fried, please back up a page....

Check out ma thread peeps, not nearly as many photos but they'll do...


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Maybe reduce them a bit... just put a little effort.... Haha kidding. I just upload mine too...
> 
> NEW PAGE
> 
> For those of you that would like to get your comps fried, please back up a page....
> 
> Check out ma thread peeps, not nearly as many photos but they'll do...


What thread did you upload to? Lol. There are a few pages in this thread that will fry your comp.:hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

Haha, my 95G.... yes I have actually had to manually turn off my comp cuz of you.... CURSE YOU! kidding, nothing personal...


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Haha, my 95G.... yes I have actually had to manually turn off my comp cuz of you.... CURSE YOU! kidding, nothing personal...


Lol. My bad bro.:hihi:


----------



## driftwoodhunter

It's all looking awesome! It's coming along so quickly, too : )


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> It's all looking awesome! It's coming along so quickly, too : )


Thank you. Glad to see you back here.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

Still no plants in the mail. :frown: I may stop at the post office to see if they have it, if not, I am not sure.

On another note, I am going to get some supplies today.


----------



## 150EH

This time of year with plants not needing next day air or second day air, they get shipped via USPS and can take some time, my Riccia took almost 5 days and I thought for sure it would be dead, nope it looked good and perfect after a day of floating. 

It does suck to wait around for a slow one.


----------



## Bahugo

What plants are you waiting for?


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> This time of year with plants not needing next day air or second day air, they get shipped via USPS and can take some time, my Riccia took almost 5 days and I thought for sure it would be dead, nope it looked good and perfect after a day of floating.
> 
> It does suck to wait around for a slow one.


They are being sent from downstate Illinois, so it shouldn't take that long. I have a feeling they are waiting at the post office for me.



Bahugo said:


> What plants are you waiting for?


A moss package from Chad. I just talked to him, he is going to try and get me the tracking number, then I will know what is going on for sure.


--------------------------------------------------------


In other news, I got some fun stuff today.

More plants. Couldn't resist. I bought the DHG for the 2.5 gallon. I am going to plant it along the back wall, and I may put some in the emersed setup as well. Also got some Alternanthera reineckii 'Cardinalis'. Was going to pick up some Crypt. wendtii 'green' but the plants looked bad. May check back in a few days and see if I can get some.









Also got some dome lamps from Lowes for 8 bucks each, some 20 watt 6500K spiral CFL bulbs and a glass top for the 20 gallon.









I moved the desk lamp to the emersed container 2 so Now I have a decent amount of light on it. I will eventually change that to a shop light at some point. Got some root tabs for the crypts in the 10 gallon as well. I think that is it. I won't get to planting anything until tomorrow, but I will take pictures when I do.:biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846

Just talked to Chad again, moss ships out Monday.:biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

never seen plants like that! cool!


----------



## irishchickadee

cableguy69846 said:


> Also got some dome lamps from Lowes for 8 bucks each, some 20 watt 6500K spiral CFL bulbs and a glass top for the 20 gallon.



Aren't those lights great? I'm still trying to figure out if I want to try to suspend mine or just leave them on the top of the tank, so far the growth I'm getting says to leave it like it is. Plus I noticed a lot a light floods my room when I raise them up. BRIGHT LIGHT BRIGHT LIGHT!!!


----------



## Bahugo

Are your lights hitting the glass? Like, further down the the lip of the dome? Or are my huge CFL the only ones that do that.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> never seen plants like that! cool!


Thanks man. I got them at PetsMart of all places. I am, of course, going to do my best to propagate them.



irishchickadee said:


> Aren't those lights great? I'm still trying to figure out if I want to try to suspend mine or just leave them on the top of the tank, so far the growth I'm getting says to leave it like it is. Plus I noticed a lot a light floods my room when I raise them up. BRIGHT LIGHT BRIGHT LIGHT!!!


I am thinking of building a hood of some sort to hold them at least an inch off the glass. They don't get that hot, but I would still feel better about it. With my tank being 24" wide, I don't really have the spotlight effect that I was worried about. You could always do something like that with yours as well.



Bahugo said:


> Are your lights hitting the glass? Like, further down the the lip of the dome? Or are my huge CFL the only ones that do that.


If I put them dead center of the glass lid, the lamps hit the center plastic hinge. If I move them forward, then they won't. I am going to cut a couple of strips of wood tomorrow to support them so they won't be resting on the glass tops. I may also make a mini stand to raise the tank up off the floor a few inches so water changes will be easier.


----------



## 150EH

They look nice but it just scares me that Petsmart is getting in the game. It looks like a lot in the bag and they both look like submersed growth from here.


----------



## orchidman

the plants look nice and healthy! apparently they are snail free.... i should see if my petsmart has some! that DHG looks nice


----------



## Bahugo

I only asked because mine do, I just stuffed some styrofoam underneath and that fixed the issue. (I broke little peaces off and put them under the rim


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> They look nice but it just scares me that Petsmart is getting in the game. It looks like a lot in the bag and they both look like submersed growth from here.


They have been in the game for a while. They also have the tubes with plants, but I usually don't buy those. Only when i found 4 different types of Java Fern.:hihi: There is a lot in the bag. The DHG will get split between my 2.5 gallon and the emersed boxes, and the other plants will go in everything except for the 2 nanos. I am sure something will take and thrive.



orchidman said:


> the plants look nice and healthy! apparently they are snail free.... i should see if my petsmart has some! that DHG looks nice


I was gonna grab some C. wendtii 'green' as well, but they only had 3 bags 2 of which looked a nasty vomit brown color, and the third look good except for the mold or fungus or whatever. I may check again in a few days though. They had 2 more types of plants, one was a B. monneri, and the other I can't remember the name of.


----------



## zachary908

They are tissue cultured plants, and if you can get them when they first come in they should look great.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I only asked because mine do, I just stuffed some styrofoam underneath and that fixed the issue. (I broke little peaces off and put them under the rim


It depends on how I place them. I don't like them forward and I want them more in the center. I plan on building a hood to hold them, but that is a project for a later date. Just gonna cut two strips of 1/2 MDF and use that to support them a little bit. I may get a couple of these for the smaller emersed box too. I am at a toss up between that and a 2ft. shop light.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> They are tissue cultured plants, and if you can get them when they first come in they should look great.


I think the ones I got today just did come in. I may go get more DHG too. I will be keeping an eye out for more of these plants. I wouldn't mind seeing more variety setup like those.


----------



## Bahugo

I threw a patch in my emersed setup and after it established itself it has been pretty quickly taking over a container


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I threw a patch in my emersed setup and after it established itself it has been pretty quickly taking over a container


The DHG? I am going to move some plants around tomorrow and get all the Java Fern out of the container and into a tank. Then the DHG will have one container all to it's self.


----------



## Diesel3443

Nice. That DHG looks good. I have to check this weekend to see if my local store has any


----------



## cableguy69846

Diesel3443 said:


> Nice. That DHG looks good. I have to check this weekend to see if my local store has any


Keep us posted. I saw that bag and was like "wow". I couldn't not get it. I was toying with the idea of putting it in the back of the 2.5 and thought I would only do it if I could find some good stuff, and BAM, there it was.


----------



## 150EH

cableguy69846 said:


> They have been in the game for a while. They also have the tubes with plants, but I usually don't buy those. Only when i found 4 different types of Java Fern.:hihi: There is a lot in the bag. The DHG will get split between my 2.5 gallon and the emersed boxes, and the other plants will go in everything except for the 2 nanos. I am sure something will take and thrive.


I know but half of it's non-aquatic nad you know how the big box stores are, someone like AquariumPlants.com is supplying them and before you know it their supply is short, prices go up, yada, yada.

What were the prices like?

My C. nurii is a tissue culture plant, I just never say it out loud when I'm around my tank.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I know but half of it's non-aquatic nad you know how the big box stores are, someone like AquariumPlants.com is supplying them and before you know it their supply is short, prices go up, yada, yada.
> 
> What were the prices like?
> 
> My C. nurii is a tissue culture plant, I just never say it out loud when I'm around my tank.


I think I paid about 8 or 9 bucks a piece for them. I would still buy from the LFS that I like, but they don't carry plants. I am trying to sway them. And I know what you mean about big box stores. I put mondo grass in a tank when I first started. Never will do that again.


----------



## cableguy69846

In the December issue of Aquarium Fish International, there is an article on the Dry Start Method. Bout time someone brought it to the planted tank public like this.:biggrin:


----------



## malaybiswas

Petsmart sure seems to be upping their game. I have to check my local one again. Stopped going to the chains a loooong time ago.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> I think I paid about 8 or 9 bucks a piece for them. I would still buy from the LFS that I like, but they don't carry plants. I am trying to sway them. And I know what you mean about big box stores. I put mondo grass in a tank when I first started. Never will do that again.


Lol, we can hope Animal Island starts carrying plants. . . . as long as they don't put the plants in there brush algae infested tanks I would love buying from them.


----------



## cableguy69846

malaybiswas said:


> Petsmart sure seems to be upping their game. I have to check my local one again. Stopped going to the chains a loooong time ago.


I was quite surprised by the plants there. I originally went in there looking for a filter a while ago, and noticed the plants. I am wondering what other types they are going to get.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Lol, we can hope Animal Island starts carrying plants. . . . as long as they don't put the plants in there brush algae infested tanks I would love buying from them.


That is what I am saying. I may just start bringing them some plants, and be like "Sell this". Then tell other people to go an buy plants there and they may start carrying them. And I really hope they don't stick them in those tanks if/when they start carrying them. I did see that they had a few rocks with Java Moss on it the other day.


----------



## cableguy69846

Was getting ready to add the root tabs to the 10 gallon today. I opened the box, and lo and behold, it was empty.:angryfire I am going back to the store today and am going to raise all sorts of a fuss. Not cool. At least I found the receipt.


----------



## nonconductive

lol... you didnt notice that it felt light?


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> lol... you didnt notice that it felt light?


Nope. I wasn't paying that much attention. I didn't really pick up the other boxes either. I should have checked it. Oh well, live and learn. I am going to check the boxes from now on.


----------



## nonconductive

you were too busy checking out your bag o plants


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> you were too busy checking out your bag o plants


Lol. This is true. And looking at Halloween costumes for the cats that the fiancee kept on bringing to me.:hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

you dress your cats up? lol


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> you dress your cats up? lol


Lol. The fiancee is going to.


----------



## zachary908

One of my coworkers told me he was going to dress his dachshund up as Sacagawea and call it "Sacagaweiner". :hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

lol


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Good luck with that - I've always wanted to dress my cats up, but it's not covered under my health insurance ; )


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> One of my coworkers told me he was going to dress his dachshund up as Sacagawea and call it "Sacagaweiner". :hihi:


ROFL!!



driftwoodhunter said:


> Good luck with that - I've always wanted to dress my cats up, but it's not covered under my health insurance ; )


Yeah. I am going to let the fiancee do it. I like my face right where it is. Lol.


----------



## 150EH

Sausagawea would work too.

Our local dog park has doggy fright night, but there a snobby lot so we stay away on the special events but the photos would be good.


----------



## 150EH

cableguy69846 said:


> In the December issue of Aquarium Fish International, there is an article on the Dry Start Method. Bout time someone brought it to the planted tank public like this.:biggrin:


Yeah before you know it they'll be talking about dirt substrates, can you imagine!


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Yeah before you know it they'll be talking about dirt substrates, can you imagine!


Lol. That would be awesome. I am halfway thinking of writing to them and telling them to do an article on dirt, and one on growing plants emersed. That would be awesome.


----------



## cableguy69846

OK. Got the plants in water and the greenhouses. The A. reineckii is all over the place. There were a good 2 dozen plants in that little bag, and don't even get me started on the DHG. That stuff is a PITA.:angryfire I have tons of rearranging to do tomorrow cuz I won't have time to do it today. Going to get a replacement box of root tabs (if they give me any guff, you will see me on the news) and see about getting another piece or 2 of driftwood. Need something to tie moss and java fern to. Took all the java fern out of the greenhouses and moved some plants around. I will get some pics up later tonight when I get back from my adventures.


----------



## orchidman

pics!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> pics!


Ok. Hold your horses. Need to put them on PB first.:icon_cool


----------



## cableguy69846

OK. Got some crappy pics. I still need to sort some plants out and arrange things as there were way more plants in those little packs than I thought.

*2.5 gallon

*Before the DHG and water change.









Finally seeing some growth on the moss.



























And lots of growth on the glosso.









After the WC and DHG.



























*10 gallon

*Alternanthera reineckii 'Cardinalis'









*Emersed setup

*


















I moved lots of stuff around, and I will get more into detail tomorrow. I still need to organize it all further.

*20 gallon high

*









The rest of the A. reineckii 'Cardinalis' and all the Java Fern that was in my emersed setup. I got a piece of DW today to tie all the Java Fern to, but it needs to be boiled for a while first. As for the rest of the A. reineckii, not sure where I am going to put it yet. Some will go in Shrimptopia and in the 20 gallon as well. Just not sure where in these tanks they will go. Also got some root tabs too. They exchanged it for me with no problems.:thumbsup:

That is all until tomorrow.


----------



## orchidman

nice colors on that!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> nice colors on that!


Thanks man. It is really bright, and I have more plants than I know what to do with. I need to find another pot.


----------



## 150EH

Cable do you ever sell anything in the SnS?

Man you'll grow anything emersed!


----------



## jkan0228

Haha dang! That glosso is spreading nicely


----------



## zachary908

Looking good.

Bye the way, here is a little teaser.


----------



## jkan0228

Lol of what?


----------



## zachary908

jkan0228 said:


> Lol of what?


My emersed lol Cable always asks about it.


----------



## jkan0228

It looks like a pretty nice tank... Did you de-rim it?


----------



## zachary908

jkan0228 said:


> It looks like a pretty nice tank... Did you de-rim it?


Nah, it;s designed for reptiles. It had a sliding screen top.. took it off and had a guy at work make me an acrylic top for it.

Edit: Sorry for the derail, Cable.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Cable do you ever sell anything in the SnS?
> 
> Man you'll grow anything emersed!


I am going to start. That is why I am trying to grow all these plants out. Is there something you were looking at or wanted?



jkan0228 said:


> Haha dang! That glosso is spreading nicely


It's Rich's roids. Lol.:hihi:



zachary908 said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Bye the way, here is a little teaser.


:icon_eek: That is awesome. What type of light is that?



zachary908 said:


> Nah, it;s designed for reptiles. It had a sliding screen top.. took it off and had a guy at work make me an acrylic top for it.
> 
> Edit: Sorry for the derail, Cable.


Don't mind derailments of that nature.roud:


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> :icon_eek: That is awesome. What type of light is that?


Dual 96w PC. It only has one bulb in it right now, going to get another bulb tomorrow.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Dual 96w PC. It only has one bulb in it right now, going to get another bulb tomorrow.


Nice. That is a pretty spiffy setup.:thumbsup:


----------



## 150EH

cableguy69846 said:


> I am going to start. That is why I am trying to grow all these plants out. Is there something you were looking at or wanted?


No, but I just started and I like getting cash instead of giving it away. I'm selling off some of my Riccia and so far it has gone well, but there are many folks that say "I'll take 5 portions" so you send the payment info and never hear back from them or you may hear back from them several time but never get paid. But over all I like!!!!! It's helping me fund my "SIX STAGE RO/DI UNIT" it's so beastly I had to use caps, plus even at age 51 my "mommy" sent me a birthday check so it's in the bag or as Bahugo would say "bow-chica-wow-wow".


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> No, but I just started and I like getting cash instead of giving it away. I'm selling off some of my Riccia and so far it has gone well, but there are many folks that say "I'll take 5 portions" so you send the payment info and never hear back from them or you may hear back from them several time but never get paid. But over all I like!!!!! It's helping me fund my "SIX STAGE RO/DI UNIT" it's so beastly I had to use caps, plus even at age 51 my "mommy" sent me a birthday check so it's in the bag or as Bahugo would say "bow-chica-wow-wow".


I am going to start on the SnS soon, but I need to wait till some of the plants grow out some more. I want to make sure I have enough to sell and some to keep to keep my stock up.

SIX STAGE RO/DI UNIT? That is a beast. You better show it's sexiness off to the rest of us.:icon_wink


----------



## 150EH

zachary908 said:


> Dual 96w PC. It only has one bulb in it right now, going to get another bulb tomorrow.


I have that fixture with 4 x 65 watt bulbs, but they are so cramed together the reflector doesn't do any good, what size tank is your light over? Oh a word of advise, I tried Pure Aquatic bulbs and 2 of the 4 burnt out in less than 2 months so I would stick with Coralife bulbs as they lasted a long time.


----------



## zachary908

150EH said:


> I have that fixture with 4 x 65 watt bulbs, but they are so cramed together the reflector doesn't do any good, what size tank is your light over? Oh a word of advise, I tried Pure Aquatic bulbs and 2 of the 4 burnt out in less than 2 months so I would stick with Coralife bulbs as they lasted a long time.


That light is over a 40 Breeder. ( 36") I actually don't even use the coralife bulbs. I typically use UVLighting brand bulbs.


----------



## cableguy69846

Just found a dead juvie shrimp. Going to have to test the water in a few.


----------



## 150EH

zachary908 said:


> That light is over a 40 Breeder. ( 36") I actually don't even use the coralife bulbs. I typically use UVLighting brand bulbs.


Well that will be good light over that tank no matter if the reflector have room or not, 4+ wpg = grow, I'll have to check out the UV brand.



cableguy69846 said:


> Just found a dead juvie shrimp. Going to have to test the water in a few.


That seems to be going around?


----------



## cableguy69846

Found out why there was a dead shrimp.

Nitrate - 5.0ppm
Nitrite - 0ppm
Ammonia - 0.25ppm

50% water change should fix it.


----------



## green_valley

I really like that 2.5g of yours Cable. How long has the glosso been there? No CO2, correct.


----------



## cableguy69846

green_valley said:


> I really like that 2.5g of yours Cable. How long has the glosso been there? No CO2, correct.


Thank you.

I just planted the glosso when I redid the scape in it and added the dirt. So, maybe a month, not even?

No CO2. I am dosing Excel though. I add 2.5ml every other day right now. And I just added the DHG, so we will see how that goes. I am thinking of doing another one with more rocks as the hard scape and putting it right next to it. But that is a future project.

And by "future" I mean, as soon as money allows.:hihi::icon_wink


----------



## green_valley

cableguy69846 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I am thinking of doing another one with more rocks as the hard scape and putting it right next to it. But that is a future project.
> 
> And by "future" I mean, as soon as money allows.:hihi::icon_wink


ROCKS:eek5:..........you got me on that one, you know I like rock scape. I can't wait. Are you sure future means that? or does it mean "It's in progress as we speak?"


----------



## cableguy69846

green_valley said:


> ROCKS:eek5:..........you got me on that one, you know I like rock scape. I can't wait. Are you sure future means that? or does it mean "It's in progress as we speak?"


Lol. For sure the spring. Need to wait until after the holidays and after the baby gets here in Feb.:thumbsup:


----------



## 150EH

cableguy69846 said:


> Found out why there was a dead shrimp.
> 
> Nitrate - 5.0ppm
> Nitrite - 0ppm
> Ammonia - 0.25ppm
> 
> 50% water change should fix it.


That's not too bad depending on what kind of shrimp you have.

Congratulations on the baby :angel: comming do you know if it's a boy or a girl, Cable. I should have put 2 & 2 together, looking for venues and I thought I saw a reflection of your Father inlaw with a shotgun in one of those tank photos, Congrats on the whole deal and I hope you have a long and happy life with your new family.


----------



## cableguy69846

Update time. Lots of pictures too. I finally got everything sort of situated where I want it. Still need to break up all the DHG in the emersed setup and plant it a bit spread out. Any way, here goes.

*20 gallon

*Did a 50% water change to get some of the tannins out. I also tied all of the Java Fern from my emersed setup to a piece of drift wood I got the other day and stuck it in this tank. Had to wedge it in as it wanted to float up.

FTS









The drift wood with Java Fern 'Windelov', regular, 'Narrow Leaf', and 'Tropica'.








































































Also noticed the H. polysperma 'sunset' coloring up nicely in this tank.









*10 gallon

*Added the root tabs to the soil around the crypts and alternanthera.

FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side









Crypt runner.


















A. reineckii 'Cardinalis'



























*Shrimptopia

*FTS









A. reineckii 'Cardinalis' added some to a pot and some to the gravel with a root tab in the middle of them.



























That's it for today. Need to play around with the emersed setups really soon.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> That's not too bad depending on what kind of shrimp you have.
> 
> Congratulations on the baby :angel: comming do you know if it's a boy or a girl, Cable. I should have put 2 & 2 together, looking for venues and I thought I saw a reflection of your Father inlaw with a shotgun in one of those tank photos, Congrats on the whole deal and I hope you have a long and happy life with your new family.


They are cherries, but I don't want to think about how long the parameters have been like that.

Thanks on the baby. As far as we know at this point, it is a girl.

Lol. We actually pushed the wedding back so she would fit into her dress after the baby. She had ordered it 4 sizes smaller cuz she was losing weight, then she got pregnant. So, baby in Feb. Wedding in July. Lol on the Father-in-law thing. The inlaws are pretty excited about it all. I am too, but still scared out of my mind. Lol. And thank you for the well wishes 150.:icon_smil


----------



## Craigthor

Looks like you better get another few taks going before the little one comes...


----------



## cableguy69846

Craigthor said:


> Looks like you better get another few taks going before the little one comes...


Lol. You have no idea. I have 3 empty tanks sitting in the garage waiting for a stand and some room in the basement to put them.:hihi:


----------



## Craigthor

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. You have no idea. I have 3 empty tanks sitting in the garage waiting for a stand and some room in the basement to put them.:hihi:


That or sell all your tanks for one huge tank


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Pretty soon all the leftover space will be taken up with baby things and toddler toys! lol


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> Pretty soon all the leftover space will be taken up with baby things and toddler toys! lol


Lol. That is why I am putting the tanks in the basement. I am going to have my man cave (fish room) down there.:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

Some pics of the zoo per someones request. :icon_wink Enjoy.

Kali-Ma, the corn snake. She is a lot bigger now. Maybe tomorrow I can get an updated pic.









Trebuchet, the bearded dragon, doing his "King of the Castle" routine.









And Drop Dead Fred, our 3 legged leopard gecko.


----------



## zachary908

Nice pics, Cable! I miss my reptile keeping days.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Nice pics, Cable! I miss my reptile keeping days.


Thanks man. Those are all old, I will see what I can do about some new ones tomorrow. I will have nothing better to do. And I need to clean them all anyway.:hihi:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp

Awwww! Your beardie reminds me of mine. Beautiful corn! Love the three legged gecko. I have a three legged dog. Did you get him three legged? If not, what happened?


----------



## cableguy69846

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Awwww! Your beardie reminds me of mine. Beautiful corn! Love the three legged gecko. I have a three legged dog. Did you get him three legged? If not, what happened?


Thanks.:biggrin:

He had 4 when we got him, but someone before us tried to put him in an enclosure with something else, and it tried to eat him I think. His leg was really infected, so it had to be amputated. But taking it off saved his life, and now it is happy as a clam.


----------



## jkan0228

I actually want a corn snake or a python etc. How hard are they to keep?


----------



## zachary908

jkan0228 said:


> I actually want a corn snake or a python etc. How hard are they to keep?


Not hard at all.


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> I actually want a corn snake or a python etc. How hard are they to keep?


Corn snakes are really easy. So are Ball Pythons. We have both. Not really demanding in the enclosure dept. They need something that is at least as long as they are. Full grown they will reach about 4 to 5 feet. A water dish, 95 degree basking area and 75 to 80 on the cool end of the tank. A few hides, water, and room humidity is usually fine. I feed mine a pinky rat once a week, and she is good. They will live for quite a while though. 15 to 20 years or so if taken care of properly. If you want more info, PM me and I can send you to a few reptile forums.


----------



## jkan0228

How do you keep them? Just in a tank with a lid and a hot light? 
Both of you TEACH ME

Lol, please don't send me to another forum... It'll just add to distractions from homework! Just educate me here please.


----------



## zachary908

jkan0228 said:


> How do you keep them? Just in a tank with a lid and a hot light?
> Both of you TEACH ME


Good sized tank, a water dish big enough they can soak in it ( Helps with shedding) I typically give them at least two places to hide ( half logs work great) and a basking light. Newspaper, carpet, etc works fine for bedding. Avoid pines,cedar, etc.

There's the basics.


----------



## jkan0228

zachary908 said:


> Good sized tank, a water dish big enough they can soak in it ( Helps with shedding) I typically give them at least two places to hide ( half logs work great) and a basking light. Newspaper, carpet, etc works fine for bedding. Avoid pines,cedar, etc.
> 
> There's the basics.


How active are they? I don't really want something that just sits there for 20 hours a day.... 

What about that kind of stuff that hamsters use? For bedding that is.


----------



## zachary908

jkan0228 said:


> How active are they? I don't really want something that just sits there for 20 hours a day....
> 
> What about that kind of stuff that hamsters use? For bedding that is.


Depends on what kind of snake you get. In general they aren't super active...

Depends what type you get.


----------



## jkan0228

zachary908 said:


> Depends on what kind of snake you get. In general they aren't super active...
> 
> Depends what type you get.


Corn snake? Python?


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> How do you keep them? Just in a tank with a lid and a hot light?
> Both of you TEACH ME


Lol. Refer to my earlier post. I have mine in a plastic tub like this 

http://www.target.com/p/Rubbermaid-Latching-Clear-Storage-Tote-Clear-Green-41-Qt/-/A-12822857

I got a larger one though. I am planning on another enclosure really soon. Just need to build it.:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Corn snake? Python?


They are not super active, but great to handle on both of those snakes.


----------



## jkan0228

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Refer to my earlier post. I have mine in a plastic tub like this
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/Rubbermaid-Latching-Clear-Storage-Tote-Clear-Green-41-Qt/-/A-12822857
> 
> I got a larger one though. I am planning on another enclosure really soon. Just need to build it.:hihi:


Haha yea, posted right after you did so didn't see that. I prefer to get a tank so I can actually see it from the sides. However, for the top, would you guys just have a normal glass top with the light just directly on it? Or would you guys have it somewhat suspended?


----------



## jkan0228

cableguy69846 said:


> They are not super active, but great to handle on both of those snakes.


Thanks. Probably gonna get a corn snake.... Actually... I dunno... Haha so hard to decide


----------



## zachary908

Screen top is what I'd use.


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Haha yea, posted right after you did so didn't see that. I prefer to get a tank so I can actually see it from the sides. However, for the top, would you guys just have a normal glass top with the light just directly on it? Or would you guys have it somewhat suspended?


I am planning on something with a better viewing pane. I am not a fan of the bin, but it is a good home for the time being.

As for a top, get a screen top. The heat lamp will crack the glass really quick, and make sure it is secure. Snakes are escape artists.



jkan0228 said:


> Thanks. Probably gonna get a corn snake.... Actually... I dunno... Haha so hard to decide


They are fun. As long as you handle it, it will stay nice and tame. And if you can, get a young one. I got mine when she was a month or so old, and had her in a ten gallon tank for 6 months then a 20 long until I put her in the tub.


----------



## jkan0228

zachary908 said:


> Screen top is what I'd use.


Something like SS mesh?


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Something like SS mesh?


They sell screen tops for standard tanks at most pet stores. They are pretty cheap too.

http://www.petco.com/product/4357/Petco-Heat-Resistant-Screen-Top.aspx?CoreCat=LookAhead


----------



## jkan0228

Good that they're heat resistant too. 

Do they also sell the lights? Zach or Cable, got any pics of your setup?


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Good that they're heat resistant too.
> 
> Do they also sell the lights? Zach or Cable, got any pics of your setup?


Yeah, they sell the lights. For a corn snake though, they do better with belly heat. They have heat mats for that. Lemme dig up some pics, and I will post them.


----------



## jkan0228

So will I still need a heat lamp on top with the heat mat?


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> So will I still need a heat lamp on top with the heat mat?


Nope. You can use a regular aquarium light for daylight if you use a heat mat.


----------



## jkan0228

Sounds good. Now all I need is a tank size..


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Good that they're heat resistant too.
> 
> Do they also sell the lights? Zach or Cable, got any pics of your setup?


Here is an older one. But it is still pretty much the same. I will try to get some updated ones tomorrow for you.

This enclosure sits on top of the 40 breeder that houses one of the leopard geckos, and gets its heat from the lamps that sit next to it that heat the gecko enclosure. And the bedding is Aspen shavings.









This is what I mean.


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Sounds good. Now all I need is a tank size..


For a full grown one a 75 gallon would be perfect. You want the width and depth of the tank to be as long or longer than the snake. But if you get a smaller one you can use a smaller tank and work your way up. That is the best way to do it, as it stresses them out less. They don't like huge open spaces. You can also build your own out of wood or what have you. That is what I am planning on doing.


----------



## jkan0228

cableguy69846 said:


> For a full grown one a 75 gallon would be perfect. You want the width and depth of the tank to be as long or longer than the snake. But if you get a smaller one you can use a smaller tank and work your way up. That is the best way to do it, as it stresses them out less. They don't like huge open spaces. You can also build your own out of wood or what have you. That is what I am planning on doing.


I'll probably start out with a 20 long. So I'll probably get a heat mat and then just have some cheap T8's or PC lamps from HD or somethin. I think I have a t8 fixture lying around somewhere 


cableguy69846 said:


> Here is an older one. But it is still pretty much the same. I will try to get some updated ones tomorrow for you.
> 
> This enclosure sits on top of the 40 breeder that houses one of the leopard geckos, and gets its heat from the lamps that sit next to it that heat the gecko enclosure. And the bedding is Aspen shavings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I mean.


whats the plastic box there for? The one with the blue lid. Looks like a nice setup.


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> I'll probably start out with a 20 long. So I'll probably get a heat mat and then just have some cheap T8's or PC lamps from HD or somethin. I think I have a t8 fixture lying around somewhere
> 
> 
> whats the plastic box there for? The one with the blue lid. Looks like a nice setup.


Just make sure with a heat mat, you look into a thermostat or rheostat. Very important so you don't cook your snake. They can be pricey, but worth every penny.

The blue box is a humid hide. It has some spagnum moss in it that I spray often so the snake can regulate humidity if it needs to. Helps with shedding and bowel movements.


----------



## Bahugo

Get a big snake!


----------



## jkan0228

cableguy69846 said:


> Just make sure with a heat mat, you look into a thermostat or rheostat. Very important so you don't cook your snake. They can be pricey, but worth every penny.
> 
> The blue box is a humid hide. It has some spagnum moss in it that I spray often so the snake can regulate humidity if it needs to. Helps with shedding and bowel movements.


What heat mat would you recommend? Do you get to set the temp? Would you have it cover the entire bottom of the tank? Does it go under the newspaper/bedding? Or go under the tank? 

How does the snake regulate the humidity? 

How much do they POOP?! Hahaha


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Get a big snake!


Lol. My corn will reach about 4 feet and the python will hit 5 or 6 feet if I am lucky. Anything bigger than that, I really don't want to deal with.:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> What heat mat would you recommend? Do you get to set the temp? Would you have it cover the entire bottom of the tank? Does it go under the newspaper/bedding? Or go under the tank?
> 
> How does the snake regulate the humidity?
> 
> How much do they POOP?! Hahaha


The heat mat is really a hit or miss. I have 2 ExxoTerra mats that I like, but Zoo Med also makes some good ones, and I think, Zilla.

The heat mat would stick to the bottom of the tank, and with the thermostat, you would be able to set a temp. You only want it to cover one end, that way there will be a heat gradient in the tank. Moving from warm to cold and vise versa is how a reptile regulates it's body temp.

If the snake wants a more humid environment, it will hang out in the humid hide, if not it won't. Or it will soak in the water bowl.

Mine poops once a week, usually within 3 days of eating.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. My corn will reach about 4 feet and the python will hit 5 or 6 feet if I am lucky. Anything bigger than that, I really don't want to deal with.:hihi:


Pshhh Kate has a bigger snake then that! I don't know if you can technically call it hers anymore, it's at her dads house we don't have room for it. Her dad is always trying to give it too us whenever he sees us, it's suppose to be like 7 or 8 feet now and thick according to her dad and brother, we haven't seen it in a while though.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Pshhh Kate has a bigger snake then that! I don't know if you can technically call it hers anymore, it's at her dads house we don't have room for it. Her dad is always trying to give it too us whenever he sees us, it's suppose to be like 7 or 8 feet now and thick according to her dad and brother, we haven't seen it in a while though.


What kind of snake is it? If you tell me a rhetic, I will pass out. Lol.


----------



## jkan0228

cableguy69846 said:


> The heat mat is really a hit or miss. I have 2 ExxoTerra mats that I like, but Zoo Med also makes some good ones, and I think, Zilla.
> 
> The heat mat would stick to the bottom of the tank, and with the thermostat, you would be able to set a temp. You only want it to cover one end, that way there will be a heat gradient in the tank. Moving from warm to cold and vise versa is how a reptile regulates it's body temp.
> 
> If the snake wants a more humid environment, it will hang out in the humid hide, if not it won't. Or it will soak in the water bowl.
> 
> Mine poops once a week, usually within 3 days of eating.


When you say bottom of say you mean completely out of the tank right?  Its getting time to crash.... 
Do you have holes in the humid hide? Since its a box capped shut from what i see....


----------



## Bahugo

A Colombian boa


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> A Colombian boa


Nice. Rachael wants a red tail. I told her when we get our own place she can get one. And I shouldn't say I am not going to get a big snake, cuz one day I will have a green tree python.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> green tree python.


This is one my favorite snake, truthfully it is one of the only snakes I would be interested in buying.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> This is one my favorite snake, truthfully it is one of the only snakes I would be interested in buying.


One of the most expensive and hardest to take care of too. I saw a couple at the reptile expo and none of them were under 500 bucks, for a regular morph. And they need a huge enclosure. Tall and wide. But they are beautiful animals, and totally worth it all in my eyes.


----------



## zachary908

I think green tree pythons are on the wholesale list at work for like $100-$200.....


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> I think green tree pythons are on the wholesale list at work for like $100-$200.....


Now I will for sure have to make it to your job.:icon_mrgr


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Now I will for sure have to make it to your job.:icon_mrgr


Aren't they 250$ at reptile house? or something around that figure.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Aren't they 250$ at reptile house? or something around that figure.


The one I saw there was pushing $450. I did ask the guy, and he said they get them fairly regularly though. I just need room for a big viv.


----------



## cableguy69846

Just tested the water in Shrimptopia again.

Nitrate - <5.0ppm
Nitrite - 0ppm
Ammonia - 0.25ppm

Not perfect, but not as bad as yesterday. Going to keep an eye on it for a few days, and see what happens.


----------



## Dempsey

First off, plants are looking great! Second, Now I have to post pics of some of my corns and balls. roud:

I will go take some pics now. :icon_bigg


----------



## cableguy69846

Dempsey said:


> First off, plants are looking great! Second, Now I have to post pics of some of my corns and balls. roud:
> 
> I will go take some pics now. :icon_bigg


Thanks man.

And post away. I love seeing other people's zoos.roud:


----------



## jkan0228

jkan0228 said:


> When you say bottom of say you mean completely out of the tank right?  Its getting time to crash....
> Do you have holes in the humid hide? Since its a box capped shut from what i see....


^ this got unannounced... 


Where are those pics?!


----------



## Bahugo

How are the shrimp doing?


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> ^ this got unannounced...
> 
> 
> Where are those pics?!


Sorry man, things were moving so fast, I didn't see it.

There is only the entrance hole that I cut in the side. No other holes. And it is stuffed with spagnum moss, so it will hold high humidity for almost a week.

And what pictures are you looking for?



Bahugo said:


> How are the shrimp doing?


So far so good. No dead ones today.roud:


----------



## jkan0228

Still don't quite get how it works but oh well. The pool will be enough for me. 

Pics of the setup and maybe the actual snake?


----------



## Dempsey

Here are few. More coming!

Here is one of my male spiders.









Here is one from this years clutch. I breed two pastels and was hoping for a super but I just got pastels. I kept the nicer one.










I'll take some pic of other balls. And some of my cooler corns!


----------



## jkan0228

Woah! He's pretty thick....


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Still don't quite get how it works but oh well. The pool will be enough for me.
> 
> Pics of the setup and maybe the actual snake?


Sure. And I forgot to answer your other question. The heat mat will attach to the bottom outside of the tank. It should come with little legs too. Use them so the air can circulate around the heat mat, or it will get way too hot.

I will get some pics in a few minutes for ya.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

Dempsey said:


> Here are few. More coming!
> 
> Here is one of my male spiders.
> 
> Here is one from this years clutch. I breed two pastels and was hoping for a super but I just got pastels. I kept the nicer one.
> 
> I'll take some pic of other balls. And some of my cooler corns!


Nice snakes man.roud:

Looking forward to seeing the corns.:biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228

Now forgive my ignorance or lack or knowledge but does the heat mat stick directly onto the bottom pane of glass? Since the bottom rim will lift it a few cm off the ground. What do you mean it comes with legs? What do they do?!?! Hahaha


----------



## Dempsey

jkan0228 said:


> Woah! He's pretty thick....


I feed the 2-3 times a week. I like to keep my critters nice and healthy. He should be eating rats but I just feed them frozen mice. That's another reason why he eats so often.


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Now forgive my ignorance or lack or knowledge but does the heat mat stick directly onto the bottom pane of glass? Since the bottom rim will lift it a few cm off the ground. What do you mean it comes with legs? What do they do?!?! Hahaha


It will stick to the bottom glass. If you have a tank stand, you will not need the legs, but if the rim of the tank is flush on a hard surface, like a table, you will need the little rubber feet. It will raise it up about a half inch or so. Most tank stands are open under the tank though, and you will not need the feet. I will get a pic of my set up to better explain it.roud:



Dempsey said:


> I feed the 2-3 times a week. I like to keep my critters nice and healthy. He should be eating rats but I just feed them frozen mice. That's another reason why he eats so often.


Nice. I just switched my corn to pinky rats. Much better for her, but up until about 2 months ago, she was too small. And I feed once a week, as I don't want the snake to grow too fast.


----------



## jkan0228

I also read that it the snake had to eat in a safe place if you used aspen shavings? Since they don't want the snake to digest any of it. Is this true?


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> I also read that it the snake had to eat in a safe place if you used aspen shavings? Since they don't want the snake to digest any of it. Is this true?


I feed in the cage, but I put the food on a small reptile dish so she does not eat any shavings. Sometimes I will put her in a kritter keeper to feed, but not very often, as I also use it as a holding cage when I clean the cage. I don't want her to associate it with food and bit me.


----------



## Dempsey

I had some of my bigger Balls eat big shavings.... Never had issues. BUT, to be on the safe side, I use paper towels as their bedding. Keeps the tank cleaner that way. Much more $$$ but its worth it to me right now. I only have 40 some snakes so the price isn't hurting the wallet just yet.


----------



## jkan0228

cableguy69846 said:


> I feed in the cage, but I put the food on a small reptile dish so she does not eat any shavings. Sometimes I will put her in a kritter keeper to feed, but not very often, as I also use it as a holding cage when I clean the cage. I don't want her to associate it with food and bit me.


Oh that sounds easy. Should I use shavings? Or just newspaper?


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Now forgive my ignorance or lack or knowledge but does the heat mat stick directly onto the bottom pane of glass? Since the bottom rim will lift it a few cm off the ground. What do you mean it comes with legs? What do they do?!?! Hahaha


Ok, got some pics to help out.

Normally, when you have a tank on something, the rim on the bottom holds the glass up about a half inch, but the rim sits flush, like this.








With that in mind, a heat mat would heat up and also heat up the air trapped in the cavity and cause the tank to over heat. The feet are placed on the plastic rim to make a gap between the rim and the surface, so air can circulate, and excess heat can be vented.
















These are on a plastic tub, but it is the same concept. It, however, did not raise the tub high enough, so I added strips of wood to hold it up more. This allows for ventilation so nothing gets too hot.








The bottom tank, 40 breeder, is the leopard gecko tank, and is heated by the lamps. The first tub, is the corn snake and is also heated on one end by the lamps. The top tub is the Ball Python, and is heated with heat mats. There are two mats on the tub, and they are taped on so they are not permanent and so it does not get the tub too hot and possibly melt the plastic. One heat mat is on a timer, and is only on during the day. The other is on all the time. During the day, temps will go up to about 95*, and at night it will drop to about 75*, which is acceptable, and normal in the wild.

As for a humid hide. A corn snake needs a little bit of moisture at all times to be comfortable. When they shed, however, they need a boost so the skin will come off in one piece and they will not retain any shed. That is what the humid hide is for. It is the moisture boost they need without having to sit in the water bowl on the cool side of the tank. When my snake is getting ready to shed, I make sure to keep the moisture in the hide very high to aid in that. During times when she is not shedding, it is good to have a moist hide in the enclosure at all times, but not at a huge humidity difference. It will help with bowel movements, and will also keep the snake from dehydrating if that becomes a problem. Some snakes will also "drink" the water droplets off the side of the hide when they get thirsty.


----------



## Dempsey

Here is a male Pastel









Hypo corn









Amel corn









Snow corn









Ghost blood corn









All from this years clutches.


----------



## Dempsey

I have much more if you want to see them! :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

Dempsey said:


> I had some of my bigger Balls eat big shavings.... Never had issues. BUT, to be on the safe side, I use paper towels as their bedding. Keeps the tank cleaner that way. Much more $$$ but its worth it to me right now. I only have 40 some snakes so the price isn't hurting the wallet just yet.


Lol, with that many snakes, keeping shavings in the tank would be too much work.:hihi:



jkan0228 said:


> Oh that sounds easy. Should I use shavings? Or just newspaper?


You can use whatever you like. I prefer shavings as it looks a bit more natural and corn snakes like to burrow. The shavings provide that for her. Paper towels, and newspaper are great though, and provide for a quick cleanup. I use newspaper in the 40 breeder gecko cage. I also can spot clean shavings easier than newspaper. With only 2 snakes, I don't mind the extra cleanup time. If I were breeding them, I would use newspaper or paper towels though. Much faster and you can monitor for health issues better.


----------



## cableguy69846

Dempsey said:


> I have much more if you want to see them! :hihi:


Those are beautiful snakes. I am guessing you are a breeder.:icon_smil

Post away. And I may PM you in the future for another snake or 2 if you are up for selling and shipping them. That Ghost Blood is to die for.:biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228

So in my house, it gets way below 75 at night. How would I compensate for that? Do the heat pads have adjustable temps?

What if I put the bowl of water? Is that enough for moisture? And I think I might just use a tub....


----------



## Dempsey

cableguy69846 said:


> Those are beautiful snakes. I am guessing you are a breeder.:icon_smil
> 
> Post away. And I may PM you in the future for another snake or 2 if you are up for selling and shipping them. That Ghost Blood is to die for.:biggrin:


 
Yeah, I have been breeding balls, corns and bearded dragons for a while. I actually stopped breeding the dragons about a year ago. They need SO much attention and human contact. I just felt so bad not being able to give them ALL attention.

Don't get me wrong, I kept them very healthy. They just need to be held and bathed often.... Just allot of work. Now I just have 2 as pets, not breeders.


I am planing on having some Awesome Ghost this coming year. I am also starting Jungle Corns this year. You know, king snake and corn mix. They are awesome!


----------



## Dempsey

Everyone loves seeing snakes hatch, right??


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> So in my house, it gets way below 75 at night. How would I compensate for that? Do the heat pads have adjustable temps?
> 
> What if I put the bowl of water? Is that enough for moisture? And I think I might just use a tub....


That is why I suggested a thermostat. You can set that to the desired them, and when it reaches that, it will dim, or turn off the mat until the temp drops down. If you are worried about night temp, you can use 2 heat sources. I use night heat lamps and day heat lamps on my lizard cages. The night heat lamps keep it from going below 75* degrees at night and gives off a red light. They stay on all the time. The day heat lamps are regular light and bump the temp up to 95* on the geckos, and about 100* to 105* on the bearded dragon. I have the day lamps on timers that do in at 9 am and off at 9pm. Here are a couple of links that should help out a little bit.

Thermostat

Rheostat

Those are some things to control heating devices with.



Dempsey said:


> Yeah, I have been breeding balls, corns and bearded dragons for a while. I actually stopped breeding the dragons about a year ago. They need SO much attention and human contact. I just felt so bad not being able to give them ALL attention.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I kept them very healthy. They just need to be held and bathed often.... Just allot of work. Now I just have 2 as pets, not breeders.
> 
> 
> I am planing on having some Awesome Ghost this coming year. I am also starting Jungle Corns this year. You know, king snake and corn mix. They are awesome!


I know what you mean on the beardie thing. Ours is such an attention hog. It is funny though.

I am looking forward to seeing what you come up with. Are you on any reptile forums by any chance?


----------



## cableguy69846

Dempsey said:


> Everyone loves seeing snakes hatch, right??


I must say, you are right.roud:


----------



## Dempsey

cableguy69846 said:


> That is why I suggested a thermostat. You can set that to the desired them, and when it reaches that, it will dim, or turn off the mat until the temp drops down. If you are worried about night temp, you can use 2 heat sources. I use night heat lamps and day heat lamps on my lizard cages. The night heat lamps keep it from going below 75* degrees at night and gives off a red light. They stay on all the time. The day heat lamps are regular light and bump the temp up to 95* on the geckos, and about 100* to 105* on the bearded dragon. I have the day lamps on timers that do in at 9 am and off at 9pm. Here are a couple of links that should help out a little bit.
> 
> Thermostat
> 
> Rheostat
> 
> Those are some things to control heating devices with.
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean on the beardie thing. Ours is such an attention hog. It is funny though.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing what you come up with. Are you on any reptile forums by any chance?


I go on cornsnakes.com from time to time...


----------



## jkan0228

cableguy69846 said:


> That is why I suggested a thermostat. You can set that to the desired them, and when it reaches that, it will dim, or turn off the mat until the temp drops down. If you are worried about night temp, you can use 2 heat sources. I use night heat lamps and day heat lamps on my lizard cages. The night heat lamps keep it from going below 75* degrees at night and gives off a red light. They stay on all the time. The day heat lamps are regular light and bump the temp up to 95* on the geckos, and about 100* to 105* on the bearded dragon. I have the day lamps on timers that do in at 9 am and off at 9pm. Here are a couple of links that should help out a little bit.
> 
> Thermostat
> 
> Rheostat
> 
> Those are some things to control heating devices with.


Haha its getting complicated with so many different things.... Are those 2 products basically the same thing? Since they turn off at a certain degree right?


----------



## cableguy69846

Dempsey said:


> I go on cornsnakes.com from time to time...


Lol. The one I am not on.:hihi:



jkan0228 said:


> Haha its getting complicated with so many different things.... Are those 2 products basically the same thing? Since they turn off at a certain degree right?


Pretty much. One is just more adjustable than the other. And once you look into it a little bit, you will be fine. Just start with the basics. Enclosure, heat, water, and food. The rest will fall into place as you get more into the hobby.:icon_smil


----------



## jkan0228

Loll, I just hope I don't cook or freeze my snake to death in the first week....


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Loll, I just hope I don't cook or freeze my snake to death in the first week....


You should be good. If anything, set up the enclosure without the snake, and see what the temps are going to stay at. Then you will be able to adjust accordingly without hurting the snake.

And stay away from dial thermometers. Use the digital ones with the probes. Much more accurate.

Thermometer

I am upgrading to these across the board, and I love them. Much better than the dial ones.


----------



## jkan0228

I think you'll have to come up with a list of what I need since this is beginning to be more complicated than my initial fish keeping! Haha


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> I think you'll have to come up with a list of what I need since this is beginning to be more complicated than my initial fish keeping! Haha


Lol. I can try to do that. Give me a day or so though. I will PM you with links and all that.:icon_smil

I need to go mess with plants a little bit though. I will return.


----------



## jkan0228

Haha, enough about reptiles! Lets get back to the fish and plants!


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Haha, enough about reptiles! Lets get back to the fish and plants!


Lol. You said that just in time. I am uploading pics of the emersed setup right now.:biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846

Pictures, finally.:icon_cool

Alternanthera ficoidea, and Argentine Sword. I trimmed a bunch of the A. ficoidea and replanted it, and took a few dead leaves off the sword. Also moved the C. lutea to the other container.



























HC. I took out all the C. parve, and H. polysperma and put it in the other container.









Hygrophyla corymbrosa 'stricta' and Cryptocoryne wendtii 'red'. Trimmed some dead leaves off the H. corymbrosa.


















Glosso. Need I say more? Lol.









Alternanthera reineckii 'Cardinalis', Linderna rotundifolia 'varigated', Cryptocoryne parva, and Hygrophyla polyspaerma 'sunset'









New growth on the H. polysperma 'sunset'


















New growth on the L. rotundifolia 'varigated'


















C. parva not doing much.









A. reineckii 'Cardinalis' that I just put in there.









Cryptocoryne lutea, Dwarf Hair Grass, and Anubias that I need to get in a tank at some point.









I was going to separate the DHG, but I don't want to stress it too much. I am going to see if it will grow out like this.


















That is all for now. No full bin shots today. Looking forward to see how everything does in the next few weeks. Enjoy.:icon_cool


----------



## jkan0228

Everything looks great! Might get some Hygrophila corymbosa 'stricta' in the future.


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Everything looks great! Might get some Hygrophila corymbosa 'stricta' in the future.


That would work. I am going to try and separate a few more stems in the next few weeks. Oddly enough, I got that plant at PetCo, and it has been growing like a weed.


----------



## Dempsey

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. The one I am not on.:hihi:


You go on kingsnakes.com..., right? I'm on there too. :thumbsup:


----------



## green_valley

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. For sure the spring. Need to wait until after the holidays and after the baby gets here in Feb.:thumbsup:


Congrats on the baby Cable :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Yes, agreed, family is first.


----------



## green_valley

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.............
I love that glosso. So what's the substrate on this? and how much do you water or sprinkle on these guys?

Amazing pictures too.


----------



## cableguy69846

Dempsey said:


> You go on kingsnakes.com..., right? I'm on there too. :thumbsup:


I am not on that one either. If I can remember, I will PM you a list of all the forums I am on a little later on.



green_valley said:


> Congrats on the baby Cable :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Yes, agreed, family is first.


Thank you.



green_valley said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.............
> I love that glosso. So what's the substrate on this? and how much do you water or sprinkle on these guys?
> 
> Amazing pictures too.


Thanks.

The substrate in the large container is Scott's Premium Potting Soil, and in the smaller container, it is Miracle Gro Organic Choice Garden Soil. I mist water with some ferts added every other day, and just plain water on the other days. I spray enough to get the leaves good and wet, and I spray them in the morning, so by night they are fairly dry. The larger box gets a little morning sun along with a 36" T5HO fixture with 2 39watt bulbs. One is 10,000K, and the other is 5,000K. They are on for 12 hours, and the smaller container has a 10watt 6700K mini CFL and a 15 watt 6700K spiral CFL. Both of those lights are going to change really soon though.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Oh, I *love* snakes! Post away! I've wanted a corn snake for as long as I can remember, but I have too much going on right now...although 40 snakes makes my responsibilities seem puny...lol


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> Oh, I *love* snakes! Post away! I've wanted a corn snake for as long as I can remember, but I have too much going on right now...although 40 snakes makes my responsibilities seem puny...lol


Lol. Corn snakes are really easy to take care of. But maybe you should wait until you have the 55's done.:icon_wink


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Def want to get working on those 55s! My friend is buying my old pine stand & canopy - she wants me to get going, too, so I can finish emptying the tank & move it to the new stand - lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> Def want to get working on those 55s! My friend is buying my old pine stand & canopy - she wants me to get going, too, so I can finish emptying the tank & move it to the new stand - lol.


Lol. I would be doing the same thing, but I want you to get it emptied, so we can see another awesome background.:thumbsup::icon_cool


----------



## driftwoodhunter

LOL - that's sweet of you! I went out a few days ago & took pics of some rocky ledges - not exactly what I want, but I'll go hunting for more reference soon! Some of the rocks I photographed were quite cool.


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> LOL - that's sweet of you! I went out a few days ago & took pics of some rocky ledges - not exactly what I want, but I'll go hunting for more reference soon! Some of the rocks I photographed were quite cool.


Progress. I like it.:thumbsup:


I am getting the itch to start building my rack.:icon_twis


----------



## driftwoodhunter

here's two I liked, really liked the second one...I might go back & get small pieces of the second one to incorporate real rock with the fake...
(no more hijacking!)


----------



## cableguy69846

That second one is pretty cool.

Real rocks would be awesome.

I don't mind the hijacking.roud:

What is your plan for the backgrounds on the 55's? Are you doing to different, or are they going to look like one continuous background since the tanks will be side by side?


----------



## driftwoodhunter

cableguy69846 said:


> What is your plan for the backgrounds on the 55's? Are you doing to different, or are they going to look like one continuous background since the tanks will be side by side?


Hmm, I haven't thought that far ahead! A continuous look between the two tanks would be pretty cool...I could even cut a few pieces of driftwood and match them up against the sides in each tank - sorta like how magnetic algae cleaners link up...thanks for the idea! : ) :thumbsup:
I have to go to bed now, I love having something creative to think about as I go to sleep (it beats thinking about bills - lol)


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> Hmm, I haven't thought that far ahead! A continuous look between the two tanks would be pretty cool...I could even cut a few pieces of driftwood and match them up against the sides in each tank - sorta like how magnetic algae cleaners link up...thanks for the idea! : ) :thumbsup:
> I have to go to bed now, I love having something creative to think about as I go to sleep (it beats thinking about bills - lol)


Lol. Glad to help.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

You gave me a wonderful idea, combining the landscape of the two tanks. I got to think of it for all of, oh, maybe 3 minutes - then I was out. lol


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> You gave me a wonderful idea, combining the landscape of the two tanks. I got to think of it for all of, oh, maybe 3 minutes - then I was out. lol


Lol. Sometimes the best ideas happen in the first 30 seconds of thought.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

Emersed setup looks good, you might want too watch out that it doesn't get too wet though.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Emersed setup looks good, you might want too watch out that it doesn't get too wet though.


Thanks man.roud:

Yeah. I think it might be time for a water change. I wish I would have put more dirt in the bins too. Oh, well, next time.


----------



## cableguy69846

_*Happy Halloween!!*_


----------



## chad320

Nice job on the emersed setups. Got any use for some extra stems? I got some to trim today and ill toss them in your package if you want.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Nice job on the emersed setups. Got any use for some extra stems? I got some to trim today and ill toss them in your package if you want.


I can always find uses for extra stems.:icon_wink

If you are gonna toss them, send em my way.:biggrin:

And thanks man.


----------



## cableguy69846

Package from Chad shipped today. Gonna have new plants soon.roud:

Now, where am I going to put them?


----------



## cableguy69846

Just added a Rio 110 HOB filter to the 20 gallon for more circulation. Probably going to do a yeast CO2 reactor on this tank next week as well.


----------



## cableguy69846

My package from Chad is here.:biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846

Peacock moss, Christmas moss, Fissidens, MP, Taiwan moss, Pellia, and Suswaterang(sp). Plus a few stems, and some bulb plants. Thanks Chad.roud:

Now I just need to boil some wood and find some more rocks.


----------



## Bahugo

what kind of stems and bulbs


----------



## nonconductive

look at all that moss! great job on the emersed setups.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> what kind of stems and bulbs


Not sure. I think the bulbs are apontogen, not sure on the stems though. I will get some pics up in a little bit.


----------



## Uptown193

Holy tanks!!!


----------



## cableguy69846

Uptown193 said:


> Holy tanks!!!


Lol. Thanks.:biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> look at all that moss! great job on the emersed setups.


Thanks man. I need to cut up some wood and boil it then I can start planting and tying.


----------



## cableguy69846

Just got some ID's from Chad on the other plants he hooked me up with.

Aponogeton crispus
Aponogeton longfolia
Didiplis diandra

Awesome looking plants. Thanks again Chad. I will have pics up at some point tonight. I need to hack up some drift wood and boil it. Hopefully I can find a way to get it to sink. Wish me luck.


----------



## cableguy69846

Just spent about an hour stripping all the bark off a piece of wood. Gave myself a decent blister doing it too. Broke it into pieces, and it is boiling as I type. Hopefully it will get waterlogged enough to sink today, but I doubt it. I am planning on using it to tie a bunch of moss to, but not sure it will happen today. If it takes too long, I have a backup plan. Also smashed up a planters pot to tie the moss to. So, I may not even need the wood today.

The stick I found. It is half stripped here.









I used a knife to get all the bark off. Here it is done.









And busted.









Going to get the other plants in the 10 gallon and trim some stuff up in there.


----------



## chad320

Oh boy...wish I would have known you needed wood, Ida sent you some in a bigger box  I have a giant pile, although it wouldnt sink any faster. FWIW, the moss will be fine in cups of water for a week or two if need be. The stams and bulbs wont, but the moss will. And it looks like I forgot to send you the two rose mosses. Another day  I am scatterbrained sometimes :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Oh boy...wish I would have known you needed wood, Ida sent you some in a bigger box  I have a giant pile, although it wouldnt sink any faster. FWIW, the moss will be fine in cups of water for a week or two if need be. The stams and bulbs wont, but the moss will. And it looks like I forgot to send you the two rose mosses. Another day  I am scatterbrained sometimes :hihi:


Dang. Maybe next time I get paid I can get some of that wood from you. And I didn't know you had rose moss. I was going to get some last week off the SnS, but I was saving the money for the moss package I got from you. Maybe next time I get paid we can work something out with the wood and moss. Let me know.

And the stem and bulbs are getting put in the 10 gallon as I type. I just had to move some plants around to make a little bit of room.roud: I also have some stuff I can tie moss to. That will just be later tonight. I want to get the other plants in water ASAP.


----------



## chad320

Yeah, we can work something out....like the cost of shipping. Its all wood I used to use, that I dont anymore so you can, and I kinda owe you the rose moss being that I just forgot it because it was in a different room  Happy planting/stick tying :hihi: (sarcasm)!


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Yeah, we can work something out....like the cost of shipping. Its all wood I used to use, that I dont anymore so you can, and I kinda owe you the rose moss being that I just forgot it because it was in a different room  Happy planting/stick tying :hihi: (sarcasm)!


That would work for me. I get paid on the 10th, so let me know. I would be glad to pay shipping. Just let me know how much next week. Lol, and thanks for the sarcasm. I got the aponto. plants in the tank, just need to get the other one in it now. Probably going to put some in the 10 gallon and the shrimp tank.

------------------------

On a wood note, the boiling is working better than I thought it would. It is water logged on one end now. I have to flip it over and boil the other end in a little bit. Stupid small pot. Lol.


----------



## chad320

Thats how I usually do it myself, one end @ a time


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Thats how I usually do it myself, one end @ a time


It is getting it waterlogged pretty quick.

--------------------------------------

Got all the diandra and aponotogens planted in the 10 gallon. Took out the H. 'tiger' with the large leaves and left the smaller stems in the tank. The larger stems are floating in the 20 gallon until I get them planted tomorrow. Also trimmed the cabomba in the 10 gallon and am floating that in Shrimptopia till I can plant it tomorrow along with some diandra. Did a water change on the 10 gallon, and am just waiting on my drift wood to finish boiling, then I will start tying some moss down. Also need to pull the driftwood out of the 20 gallon and get the white film off it, untie all the java fern, then boil it and redo it. Here is a FTS of the 10 gallon for now. I will have more pictures later or tomorrow.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

Moss tying adventure will happen tomorrow. All the wood still floats. Soaking it in a bucket over night. I may have to attach rocks to it. If that is the case, I can't do anything with it till next week.:angryfire


----------



## driftwoodhunter

I've had excellent luck gluing my driftwood pieces to each other and to river rock to instantly weight it down - using gel super glue. I fill the tanks after putting the wood/rock in within an hour of gluing it all, and the bond has never weakened - no driftwood has ever come loose or floated. Might be worth a try (I was gluing dry wood to dry rock).


----------



## tharsis

I have a fool proof method to waterlog wood fast...

Boil it for 20 minutes and then dunk it in ice cold water...rinse and repeat. I have gone from completely buoyant stumps to totally waterlogged in hours with this method. My theory is that the heating causes the wood to expand and the cooling then causes it to contract thus trapping the water inside.


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> I've had excellent luck gluing my driftwood pieces to each other and to river rock to instantly weight it down - using gel super glue. I fill the tanks after putting the wood/rock in within an hour of gluing it all, and the bond has never weakened - no driftwood has ever come loose or floated. Might be worth a try (I was gluing dry wood to dry rock).


Might have to give this a try. Thanks.:biggrin:



tharsis said:


> I have a fool proof method to waterlog wood fast...
> 
> Boil it for 20 minutes and then dunk it in ice cold water...rinse and repeat. I have gone from completely buoyant stumps to totally waterlogged in hours with this method. My theory is that the heating causes the wood to expand and the cooling then causes it to contract thus trapping the water inside.


I am going to try this one tomorrow. I don't have glue at the moment, and I don't want to drain the tank to bury the rock. This one is going to be an all day thing though.


----------



## orchidman

looks great man!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> looks great man!


Thanks man. Glad to see you are back.:icon_cool:thumbsup:


----------



## cableguy69846

The Great Driftwood Boil has begun!


----------



## orchidman

glad to have power back!


----------



## nonconductive

my wife about killed me one day when she came home and i was boiling sticks in her "good pots".

have fun boiling and tying!


----------



## nonconductive

btw tank looks great!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> glad to have power back!


I bet. How are the other tanks doing?



nonconductive said:


> my wife about killed me one day when she came home and i was boiling sticks in her "good pots".
> 
> have fun boiling and tying!


Lol. I am hoping my mother-in-law doesn't say the same thing. But I did the dishes, so she should be cool with it.:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> btw tank looks great!


Thanks man. I have massive trimming and cleaning up to do in all of them today.:confused1: At least I have nothing better to do.:thumbsup:


----------



## cableguy69846

Just spilled one of my yeast reactor bottles on the wood floor. I love the smell of moonshine in the morning! *facepalm*


----------



## Bahugo

LoL, you knew it was going too happen eventually. Now you know why I went pressurized!


----------



## nonconductive

cableguy69846 said:


> Just spilled one of my yeast reactor bottles on the wood floor. I love the smell of moonshine in the morning! *facepalm*


uh oh! man that stuff smells to sweet for my liking.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> LoL, you knew it was going too happen eventually. Now you know why I went pressurized!


Lol. I am just glad the cat left the puddle alone. That would have been an awkward convo when the fiancee got home.

I think the most I will do for a 10 gallon is a paintball setup. Further down the line, Will try to get an uber setup for the 20 gallon and plant farm tanks.



nonconductive said:


> uh oh! man that stuff smells to sweet for my liking.


Lol. It smells good, till you mix it with Murphy's Oil Soap. Then you want to gag.


----------



## Bahugo

I would save the money and get a decent regulator and split it too separate tanks instead of running a painball setup.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I would save the money and get a decent regulator and split it too separate tanks instead of running a painball setup.


You may have a point there. I also don't know how I feel about pressurized CO2 with the two monsters, I mean, cats, we have.


----------



## nonconductive

my cats never bother the co2.... but kids are another story


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> my cats never bother the co2.... but kids are another story


My cat is like a toddler and has to get into everything. It drives me nuts. And having 2 kids may not help either. My 5 year old wouldn't mess with it, but the pending baby. If this one takes after her mom and myself, that would be the end of the CO2.


----------



## 150EH

The tank looks sweeeet Cable, nice and clean with a ton of healthy plants.

I forgot the NE got deep snow and lost power, someone yelled "it's snowing" and it was over here.

What Apon did you get?


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> The tank looks sweeeet Cable, nice and clean with a ton of healthy plants.
> 
> I forgot the NE got deep snow and lost power, someone yelled "it's snowing" and it was over here.
> 
> What Apon did you get?


Thanks man.

That snow was out of no where. Orchidman lost power for like three days and all the fish in one of his tanks kicked it in the cold. I guess it was really bad there.

I got Crispus, and longfolia. They are pretty cool plants. They are hiding out in the corner of the 10 gallon for now. I will probably move it to the 20 once I get it up and running as a tank and not just a farm tank. I am probably going to set up a 10 gallon as a moss grow out tank.


----------



## 150EH

I have A. crispus and it's a nice plant and will grow easily 30 inches to the top of my tank and youv'e seen the 7 foot flower stem, then all the sudden it will decide to go dormant, I keep cutting off any old or dirty leaves so it will continue to put out new growth and trick it so it won't go to sleep. 

A. longfolia is fairly similar isn't it, what's different on this one.

PS. I'm not sure on this one but I don't think Apons like getting moved and may even trigger it's sleepy little habit, it's like having a teenage plant "wake up and grow".


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I have A. crispus and it's a nice plant and will grow easily 30 inches to the top of my tank and youv'e seen the 7 foot flower stem, then all the sudden it will decide to go dormant, I keep cutting off any old or dirty leaves so it will continue to put out new growth and trick it so it won't go to sleep.
> 
> A. longfolia is fairly similar isn't it, what's different on this one.
> 
> PS. I'm not sure on this one but I don't think Apons like getting moved and may even trigger it's sleepy little habit, it's like having a teenage plant "wake up and grow".


The longfolia is almost the same as the crispus. No crinkly leaves though. Both plants I have are pretty big. I thought Aponotogen needed a dormant period or something like that. I will have to check it out.


----------



## 150EH

Yeah, they do but I don't know why. That's going to look good with the smooth leaves and I don't think I've ever seen one.


----------



## cableguy69846

After boiling and tying all morning, the wood still floats and my back hurts.:angryfire I still got all the moss tied up. Lots of Christmas and peacock moss landed in the 10 gallon. Lots of peacock moss in the 20 gallon along with the Java Fern that I had to take out to clean the wood. Put all the rest of the moss in Shrimptopia. Here are some FTS.

*10 gallon

*









*Shrimptopia
*
Did a pretty big hack job on this tank too.










*20 gallon

*











That's all for now. Maybe some more pictures later.


----------



## orchidman

that cabomba looks great


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> that cabomba looks great


Thanks man. I trimmed a bunch of it and replanted it too. Should have a ton more in a few weeks.


----------



## 150EH

Is that Cobomba in the clay pot? It looks like Parrot Feather or something else. Oh over to the right, so what's in the clay pot straight ahead.


----------



## jkan0228

Lol it doesn't even look like you gave it a trim!


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Is that Cobomba in the clay pot? It looks like Parrot Feather or something else. Oh over to the right, so what's in the clay pot straight ahead.


That plant is the Myrio mattogrossens. There is cabomba in there too though, and there is a bunch I planted in the shrimp tank. It is in the middle pot in the shrimp tank.


----------



## wkndracer

Holy Crap Batman!
I've been outta here for only like 2 weeks and you've grown / crapped out like 50 more tanks LOL! And 42 pages of thread! Congrats on the bun in the oven, July is a great month for a wedding LOL congrats #2. I admit to some scanning (little blurry eyed) catching up on the thread so did you find the escaped snake?

Hope you bust into the pet store scene too landing the new gig.

Guessing the potting soil settled in just fine based on all the plants you have everywhere. 

Got it going on up there for sure for sure!


----------



## nonconductive

cable, do you have co2 in that tank? looks nice and bushy!


yay mike is back!


----------



## cableguy69846

wkndracer said:


> Holy Crap Batman!
> I've been outta here for only like 2 weeks and you've grown / crapped out like 50 more tanks LOL! And 42 pages of thread! Congrats on the bun in the oven, July is a great month for a wedding LOL congrats #2. I admit to some scanning (little blurry eyed) catching up on the thread so did you find the escaped snake?
> 
> Hope you bust into the pet store scene too landing the new gig.
> 
> Guessing the potting soil settled in just fine based on all the plants you have everywhere.
> 
> Got it going on up there for sure for sure!


Thanks on the congrats man.:biggrin:

Lol. It was only one tank. Just tons of plants *cough*Mike'splantbomb*cough*:hihi: Lol. Thanks again Mike. The plants are working out very well. The 2.5 gallon calmed down finally, took about a month, and I have not had a big spike in Shrimptopia *crossesfingers* don't really think it is gonna happen on a huge scale either. The potting soil is working out really, REALLY well. At this rate, I will be sending out plants myself. I need to get some better pictures up later today. The H. polysperma 'sunset' is coloring up like crazy in the 20 gallon. I love it so much, I am thinking of doing the same light setup on the 10 gallon. I hope I get the pet store gig too. I would love to work there. Maybe one day will lead to the fiancee and I opening HD Pets. At least, I hope it does. And the snake is still at large *sigh*. I don't think I will find him, unfortunately.:icon_frow I think he may have either left the house, or gone to the big terrarium in the sky. As long as he is happy and doesn't try to eat the cats or the baby when it comes, I am cool with it. Maybe he will get rid of the mice in the house too.

And welcome Back, Mike.roud: How was the trip? Shoot anything? When can I expect some deer jerky?:hihi: But for real, glad you are back man.



nonconductive said:


> cable, do you have co2 in that tank? looks nice and bushy!
> 
> 
> yay mike is back!


Not yet.:biggrin: Need a "T" connector and a check valve and I will be putting a 2 bottle yeast setup on this tank for now. When it gets really setup, I am thinking of a paintball setup, or I may do like Rich said, and get an uber regulator and run pressurized to multiple tanks.


----------



## cableguy69846

My H. difformis in the 10 gallon is pearling! This is the first time I have had a plant pearl for me. If I can get a pic, I will.:icon_cool


----------



## 150EH

Make the investment for a nice pressurized system and you'll always have, but if you go with paintball you'll always want to up grade, need this adapter, etc.

Pearl, pearl, pearl, baby, yeah!!

Man, I knew you had been putting on some pages here but you've only been a member for less than a year and you'll pass me by before you've been here a year with 2,100 posts now, I gotta do some speed typing.

BTW, I like the Myrio mattogrossens it's a nice looking stem, I had M. filigree but it was too delicate and the fish found it tasty.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Make the investment for a nice pressurized system and you'll always have, but if you go with paintball you'll always want to up grade, need this adapter, etc.
> 
> Pearl, pearl, pearl, baby, yeah!!


My problem is the cash flow at the moment. That will hopefully change soon though. I may just make the jump to pressurized.:icon_cool


----------



## wkndracer

cableguy69846 said:


> welcome Back, Mike.roud: How was the trip? Shoot anything? When can I expect some deer jerky?:hihi: But for real, glad you are back man.


thanks it's was a great trip (almost has to be)
Big, friendly family presence, change of scene from pancake flat and buggy hot to fall color change and cold. Rained a BUNCH though and 1" of muddy snow the last day. My son started hunting this year in semi earnest and the wife is the stick thrower here. She harvested two but my son missed his one good chance and partly that's my fault as I only allowed him out three times on real bambi hunts. Always next year and at 12yrs he is already pulling 40lbs on the string and tight on the pattern at 20yds. I retired from the sport for a handful of reasons mainly dealing with other hunters and human behaviors in general but that's another story. Simply will say here our world is full of stupids and I have little patience for it and try to leave it at that LOL eeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrr. hahaha

Jerky is like gold LOL how 'bout just more plants  :hihi: 

Laughed a couple times as you had fun for a couple pages trying to figure out what to do with it all. :smile: Sure you already know this but our hobbies best defense is also it's worst enemy (people). Some of the plants you received are beautiful in tank but terrors where they don't belong so always ***!Remember!*** with trimmings not used to either nuke them in the micro to mush or bag and properly trash them away from open water or a source of transport.
Did you keep any of the frogbit floaters? Turtles and many fish seem to love munching on that stuff so it's free food and easy to control in the tank.

(imo) Don't give up on a reptile as they have been around well,,, ya kno since the garden and all. With a heat source and saying the house has mice for real that is a food source and I would not be counting that critter gone without seeing skeletal remains. With all your cages and boxed exhibits maybe a small tank with breeding feeder mice might lure him back out. Ruin the lid with a PVC tube big enough to allow it entry yet small enough for a belly full to restrict exit. Snakes can scent food really well and a mouse birthing nest would smell like Mom's best dinner dish to it.

Thanks for the details on the poo dirt too roud: Not certain there is any long term bonus to using it over the mix but based on you're test I feel good to go saying it will settle out given time so a foobar between potting mix and potting soil only delays livestock additions and doesn't have to mean a restart only a month of patience. I'm always one to say give a dirt tank time to fully stock anyway with the bottom group being added last so you're experience wasn't really that bad using it.

L8R, M


----------



## cableguy69846

wkndracer said:


> thanks it's was a great trip (almost has to be)
> Big, friendly family presence, change of scene from pancake flat and buggy hot to fall color change and cold. Rained a BUNCH though and 1" of muddy snow the last day. My son started hunting this year in semi earnest and the wife is the stick thrower here. She harvested two but my son missed his one good chance and partly that's my fault as I only allowed him out three times on real bambi hunts. Always next year and at 12yrs he is already pulling 40lbs on the string and tight on the pattern at 20yds. I retired from the sport for a handful of reasons mainly dealing with other hunters and human behaviors in general but that's another story. Simply will say here our world is full of stupids and I have little patience for it and try to leave it at that LOL eeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrr. hahaha
> 
> Jerky is like gold LOL how 'bout just more plants  :hihi:
> 
> Laughed a couple times as you had fun for a couple pages trying to figure out what to do with it all. :smile: Sure you already know this but our hobbies best defense is also it's worst enemy (people). Some of the plants you received are beautiful in tank but terrors where they don't belong so always ***!Remember!*** with trimmings not used to either nuke them in the micro to mush or bag and properly trash them away from open water or a source of transport.
> Did you keep any of the frogbit floaters? Turtles and many fish seem to love munching on that stuff so it's free food and easy to control in the tank.
> 
> (imo) Don't give up on a reptile as they have been around well,,, ya kno since the garden and all. With a heat source and saying the house has mice for real that is a food source and I would not be counting that critter gone without seeing skeletal remains. With all your cages and boxed exhibits maybe a small tank with breeding feeder mice might lure him back out. Ruin the lid with a PVC tube big enough to allow it entry yet small enough for a belly full to restrict exit. Snakes can scent food really well and a mouse birthing nest would smell like Mom's best dinner dish to it.
> 
> Thanks for the details on the poo dirt too roud: Not certain there is any long term bonus to using it over the mix but based on you're test I feel good to go saying it will settle out given time so a foobar between potting mix and potting soil only delays livestock additions and doesn't have to mean a restart only a month of patience. I'm always one to say give a dirt tank time to fully stock anyway with the bottom group being added last so you're experience wasn't really that bad using it.
> 
> L8R, M


Wow. That was long winded. Good stuff on your wife bagging something, and I am sure you son will get one next time.

I got rid of all the floating plants. I had no where to put them, and I just now thought about my friends turtle tank. *facepalm* Any time I have to discard plants, I always throw them in the trash and close it up tight. Too many invasive species coming into America and choking out the native stuff.

Not sure I have room for more plants at the moment, wait till spring though. I have a Plant Factory rack in the works. At that point I may have to get some more plants from you.

I may try that with the mice. I am concerned though cuz when he escaped, he fell almost 6 feet to the floor. Not sure he got away from that one unscathed. I know exactly where he went too. There is a little hole in the floor behind the entertainment stand his enclosure was on, and I know he went down there. I just can't bring myself to tear up the floor. I figure he will get thirsty, hungry, cold, or a combination of those and show up somewhere. Plus with the pet rat in the room, it may attract him a little bit. Might have to get a critter keeper and put a tube in it like you said with a couple of pinkie mice and see if he goes for it.

I don't have any stock in the 2.5 yet, but the plants are growing great. Even the DHG that I just put in a few days ago. I noticed new leaves on it this morning. The only other problem I see is the tannins. That dirt leaches them like it is getting paid to do so. I don't know if there will be any benefits or anything either. I know the stuff I have in the pots in the other tanks is making my plants a little crazy. But that works for me.

Glad you enjoyed the thread too. I have also been trying to update the individual threads when I change equipment and all that as it is sometimes easier to find things in the other threads rather than root through this novel.:icon_cool


----------



## Bahugo

Mike! I'm glad your back, check your pm's about your paypal email and I started a new journal the old one got too long and I had a shrimp apocalypse. the new link should be in my signature. 

Not trying to hijack your thread Cable! Sorry. 

What are your plant factory plans anyways


----------



## wkndracer

haha I'll try not to novel you again LOL but lot's to catch up on.

I did an easy rack on the porch holding 7 tanks along with a cheap sump in a small foot print (figure you've seen it) and the storage pans I used for the LFABN grow out are great being shallow, cheap and lots of surface area too. They hold about 7g of water so not great for fish (hence the rack) but great for short plants or floaters, they would rack really well too holding a lot of plants and the size would make them work well with standard 4' T8 fixtures. haha the pans are cheap cheap did I mention cheap LOL.

Reading the thread figure this might be ideas for man room later.

Hey Bahugo! working my way through the journals :icon_wink


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Mike! I'm glad your back, check your pm's about your paypal email and I started a new journal the old one got too long and I had a shrimp apocalypse. the new link should be in my signature.
> 
> Not trying to hijack your thread Cable! Sorry.
> 
> What are your plant factory plans anyways


No worries. I like the occasional derailment.:thumbsup:

Gonna set up the 2 28gallon tanks in a rack with the 55 I have sitting in the garage. Not sure if I am going to run a sump or not yet. I figure the 28gal tanks will be good for crypts and ferns and stuff like that cuz the dimensions are good. The 55 will be good for the stem plants cuz of the height. I may also use the 28 gallon tanks to breed shrimp, but I am not sure. I was toying with an idea for a 10gallon rack for that.



wkndracer said:


> haha I'll try not to novel you again LOL but lot's to catch up on.
> 
> I did an easy rack on the porch holding 7 tanks along with a cheap sump in a small foot print (figure you've seen it) and the storage pans I used for the LFABN grow out are great being shallow, cheap and lots of surface area too. They hold about 7g of water so not great for fish (hence the rack) but great for short plants or floaters, they would rack really well too holding a lot of plants and the size would make them work well with standard 4" T8 fixtures. haha the pans are cheap cheap did I mention cheap LOL.
> 
> Reading the thread figure this might be ideas for man room later.
> 
> Hey Bahugo! working my way through the journals :icon_wink


I am gonna have to check that out. Do you have a link to it? I know some or out threads are pretty long. I like reading them, but when I am looking for something specific, I like to find it easy. That is part of the reason I am still updating the individual threads too. The long threads are good for some laughs and off topic nonsense though.:hihi::icon_wink

I don't mind being noveled, I just got all distracted watching Cars 2.:thumbsup:


----------



## wkndracer

:smile:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/148380-haha-more-tanks-4-dirt-tanks.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/132006-pleco-pan.html


----------



## cableguy69846

wkndracer said:


> :smile:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/148380-haha-more-tanks-4-dirt-tanks.html
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/low-tech-forum/132006-pleco-pan.html


Thanks man. I am subscribed to both now and am going to read them this minute.:thumbsup:


----------



## cableguy69846

Pics should be back on the 15th. I will see about getting some new ones tomorrow and finding a different way of posting them.


----------



## jkan0228

cableguy69846 said:


> Pics should be back on the 15th. I will see about getting some new ones tomorrow and finding a different way of posting them.


11 days with no pics?! They better be good when your back...


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> 11 days with no pics?! They better be good when your back...


Lol. I think I am going to get a second account on PB so I can switch between the two. I am also going to try the Image Hosting area on here and see what happens.


----------



## cableguy69846

Got another 10 gallon tank today. Got to move some stuff around then I can start setting it up.:biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846

I moved the 2.5 gallon to make room for something else. Check it out.:hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

Haha careful. That'll be 40 pounds with everything in it.


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Haha careful. That'll be 40 pounds with everything in it.


That shelf is rated for 50 lbs. I have the shrimp tank in the same position. For cheap wal-mart shelves, they are really sturdy. Not sure what to do about the light though. I only have about 2.5 inches of clearance. DOH!!:icon_smil


----------



## jkan0228

Lol not good..... Maybe a tank without lights? Just use room lights and grow moss.  what are you planning for this tank?


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Lol not good..... Maybe a tank without lights? Just use room lights and grow moss.  what are you planning for this tank?


Moss, lol. I may have a solution to the light thing though. I have something like this on the shrimp tank. I may use it on this one, and put the one from my 10 gallon on the shrimp tank, and use some dome lamps on my 10 gallon.


----------



## jkan0228

Lol you have too many tanks and I can't keep up.... So what livestock in here?


----------



## Bahugo

Um, a 10g tank, just factoring water, is 83.5 pounds then add on the 11~ pounds for the frame you are looking at 95 pounds without any gravel or anything added... where are you guys getting 40 pounds?


----------



## jkan0228

Bahugo said:


> Um, a 10g tank, just factoring water, is 83.5 pounds then add on the 11~ pounds for the frame you are looking at 95 pounds without any gravel or anything added... where are you guys getting 40 pounds?


Ooops, Sorry I thought he moved the 2.5G on the shelf.. my bad. :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Lol you have too many tanks and I can't keep up.... So what livestock in here?


Not sure yet. Some type of shrimp though. Probably Yellows.



Bahugo said:


> Um, a 10g tank, just factoring water, is 83.5 pounds then add on the 11~ pounds for the frame you are looking at 95 pounds without any gravel or anything added... where are you guys getting 40 pounds?


That is heavy.



jkan0228 said:


> Ooops, Sorry I thought he moved the 2.5G on the shelf.. my bad. :hihi:


That one used to be on the shelf.


----------



## jkan0228

Oh yea then in that case.... You should take that off.


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Oh yea then in that case.... You should take that off.


The other shelf is holding well, and has been for a while now. Once I get things cleaned up a little more, I may move most of my tanks to the basement and put them on a rack of some sort.


----------



## jkan0228

cableguy69846 said:


> The other shelf is holding well, and has been for a while now. Once I get things cleaned up a little more, I may move most of my tanks to the basement and put them on a rack of some sort.


Sound like a good idea... Get a metal rack of some sort.


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Sound like a good idea... Get a metal rack of some sort.


Probably. I am kicking myself for selling the one I had now. DOH!


----------



## green_valley

Ok, so Am I missing another tank in the past few days I am not around? Hmmmmmm


----------



## cableguy69846

green_valley said:


> Ok, so Am I missing another tank in the past few days I am not around? Hmmmmmm


Yeah. I just picked up another 10 gallon the other day. Gonna be a dirt tank with mostly moss and ferns in it.roud:


----------



## jkan0228

cableguy69846 said:


> Yeah. I just picked up another 10 gallon the other day. Gonna be a dirt tank with mostly moss and ferns in it.roud:


Bro out of curiosity, how old are you? How many total tanks do you have right now?


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Bro out of curiosity, how old are you? How many total tanks do you have right now?


I am 26. Going to be 27 in less than a month. Ouch.:hihi:

Right now, I have 5 filled tanks, 5 empty, and 4 reptile tanks.roud:


----------



## jkan0228

Hahaha damn.... Thats quite the amount of years, i mean tanks... :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Hahaha damn.... Thats quite the amount of years, i mean tanks... :hihi:


Lol. I am reminded of that every time I look at my hairline, I mean, room.:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

Found my other guppy dead today. The ghost shrimp, now the guppies. Dang. Need to restock my 10 gallon now. The guppies were both from the same birthing a little over a year ago. They had a good life. Going to look into some tetras now. Any suggestions for the 10 gallon?

Also figured out my light situation. I am going to use the hood from Shrimptopia on the new 10 gallon, and the light from the 10 gallon planted on Shrimptopia. I will take pics later of what I mean. Then for the 10 gallon, a couple of dome lights with 10 or 15 watt 6500K spiral CFL bulbs. That setup should shoot me up into high light territory. Works for me.


----------



## Bahugo

Why do high light for a moss tank? Keep it simple IMO


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Why do high light for a moss tank? Keep it simple IMO


The moss tank is going to be low light. The 10 gallon that is currently up and planted is going high light.roud:


----------



## chad320

Awesome, A NEW TANK!!!! ...and whats the story behind the new avatar?


----------



## green_valley

cableguy69846 said:


> Yeah. I just picked up another 10 gallon the other day. Gonna be a dirt tank with mostly moss and ferns in it.roud:



Are you serioussssssssssssssssssssssss?????????????????




jkan0228 said:


> Bro out of curiosity, how old are you? How many total tanks do you have right now?


You should also ask, when is the LFS setup going to be ready :icon_mrgr:icon_mrgr


----------



## 150EH

The new avatar looks better and you can see the fish easily too, did some one help you make it or did you do it all by yourself, lol!!!

You either going to need some racks or something, you could just make one like Mike did out of 2 x 4's, some spare paint, and joist hangers or some type of corner braces for cheap. He got me sucked in on those LFABNP and he turned me on to Angels Plus and I'm liking the Halfback Ghost Angel too, man I got it bad, I'm itchy, hot, then cold, it's gotta be Collectoritis.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Awesome, A NEW TANK!!!! ...and whats the story behind the new avatar?


Yep. A new tank.

My daughter drew it for me when she was here the other day. I started drawing one cuz I had no other ideas, and she copied it.



green_valley said:


> Are you serioussssssssssssssssssssssss?????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should also ask, when is the LFS setup going to be ready :icon_mrgr:icon_mrgr


Yep.:icon_cool

Lol. If I have it my way, the basement will have at least 3 racks in it by the end of the summer. The plant factory, a rack to hold a bunch of smaller tanks for shrimp and fish breeding, and I was toying with going bigger on the emersed setup. I would get a rack to hold the current large container and maybe 2 more the same size if I could.:bounce:



150EH said:


> The new avatar looks better and you can see the fish easily too, did some one help you make it or did you do it all by yourself, lol!!!
> 
> You either going to need some racks or something, you could just make one like Mike did out of 2 x 4's, some spare paint, and joist hangers or some type of corner braces for cheap. He got me sucked in on those LFABNP and he turned me on to Angels Plus and I'm liking the Halfback Ghost Angel too, man I got it bad, I'm itchy, hot, then cold, it's gotta be Collectoritis.


Lol, I drew the fish, but my daughter did the rest of the picture. And thanks for the memorial 150, It will be there forever.

I would really like to have a couple Koi angels. I would also like to have a larger tank. Maybe at some point. And I already told Mike I was stealing his design.:biggrin:

And 150, those are also symptoms of MTS. Lol.:biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846

Just did a lot of water changes. And by a lot, I mean I toted 50 gallons of water in 5 gallon buckets. All the tanks got 50% water changes if not more. Cleaned some filters and re dosed all the ferts. Things are growing like crazy. Hopefully Thurs. the new tank will get dirt and water in it. Need to figure out what I want to do for filtration though. I was thinking of a powerhead with a sponge on the intake as it is going to be a moss only tank with some shrimp later on down the road. I have to get some pictures and get a second PB account as mine is tapped out till the 15th. Off to do that now. Hopefully the next update will be a good one.


----------



## cableguy69846

Now that I have a second PhotoBucket account, I can post pictures.

*2.5 gallon

*DHG seems to be doing well, and my HC is finally growing. I think the Excel helped. Now I just need more. Ordered it a week ago, and still nothing. Hopefully this Weds. it will be in. Did a 100% water change today.

FTS









HC









DHG

















Moss

















*2 gal hex

*100% water change. I feel this tank is going to change big time really soon.

FTS









*10 gallon

*Did a 50% water change on this today. Need some more fish. There is currently only a cherry shrimp living in it. Not sure how it even got in this tank.

FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side









Crypt. wendtii 'red' New leaf and a runner.









Not sure what this is. Got it in the package from Chad.

















Didiplis diandra









A. reineckii









This is the light I have on it right now.








This light will get put on Shrimptopia, and this tank will get light like these.








Not sure If I am going to use 10watt or 15watt bulbs though.

*Shrimptopia

*Did a 50% water change on this tank too. Everything is growing like crazy. I need to figure out a way to break up the CO2 bubbles though.

FTS









Left side









Middle









Left side









Java Ferns seem to do really well in this tank.









Plantlets. Going to take them off the leaf in a few days and tie them to the rock.









Didiplis diandra









This light is the one the new 10 gallon will get. Once I get the lights for the other tank and can juggle them all around.









*20 gallon

*Did a 50% water change on this tank. I need another light and some CO2. Hopefully Thurs. for the CO2 at least. All the plants are growing well. Just need the tannins to stop.

FTS









Left side









Middle









Left side









H. polysperma 'sunset'

















*New 10 gallon

*I have decided this is going to be a dirt tank. I cleaned it and leak tested it today. It passed. It is going to get the light fixture from Shrimptopia. I am going to use MGOPM and a black sand cap. It will mostly be moss and ferns, with maybe a few stem plants to get it going. My only problem is filtration. I need something that is in tank, as there is not enough room behind it to hang one. I have a powerhead I could use with a piece of foam over the intake, but that may be too much. I am going to fill it tomorrow and see how much the water moves in it though.










That is all for now.


----------



## zachary908

Everything looks good, man! Looks like you are ready for some trimming. By the way, I think you are obsessed with dirt tanks. :hihi: Maybe one day I will try one.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Everything looks good, man! Looks like you are ready for some trimming. By the way, I think you are obsessed with dirt tanks. :hihi: Maybe one day I will try one.


Thanks man. Yeah. A lot of it needs to be trimmed. Especially the water sprite. That stuff is such a weed. I am obsessed with dirt tanks. They are awesome. The 20 gallon is getting ADA AS though.:icon_cool Just need it to dry so I can rinse it.


----------



## 150EH

Nice close up of the fish poo on the leaf there roud:

Why do you need a second PB account to post.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Nice close up of the fish poo on the leaf there roud:
> 
> Why do you need a second PB account to post.


I think that is algae. It is running rampant in that tank. I need to get some CO2 on it so it will balance everything out.

I got a second one cuz my first one got maxed out somehow. It will get reset on the 15th though so all my original pictures will show up again. Until then, I have a second I can post from.roud:


----------



## 150EH

They look good overall, it looks like your Flame moss is really starting to grow, the mystery plant looks like a Val that's just really small but I guess you'll find out soon enough, and it looks like you have a ton of shrimp, cool. :biggrin:

I think you need some Riccia for that new tank!!!


----------



## nonconductive

tanks look great cable


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> They look good overall, it looks like your Flame moss is really starting to grow, the mystery plant looks like a Val that's just really small but I guess you'll find out soon enough, and it looks like you have a ton of shrimp, cool. :biggrin:
> 
> I think you need some Riccia for that new tank!!!


Thanks 150. The flame moss I got from Bahugo is crazy. It is doing better in the 2 gallon than anywhere else at the moment. I was thinking it was another Apon, but you may be right as well. A few leaves melted, but it looks to be putting up more now. And I have quite a few shrimp, not that I can see them in the jungle, but they are there.:hihi:

I may have to take you up on the Riccia offer, don't think I have any in the shrimp tank at the moment. A lot of the moss in Shrimptopia will be put in the new tank to grow out some more, and then I will do my best to put a bunch on some small slate tiles to propagate it further. Shoot me a PM when you have some more Riccia ready to go.



nonconductive said:


> tanks look great cable


Thanks Non-c.


----------



## cableguy69846

Stupid blasted PB. Won't do what I want it too.:angryfire Took a bunch of pics of the emersed setup this morning and PB is doing funny things to them. I am going to get some more shots, this time smaller, and see what happens.

I also spent 2 hours watching Once Upon A Time and sifting dirt for the 10 gallon. The show was good, and my arm is killing me. But I have great dirt for the new 10 gallon now.roud:


----------



## 150EH

I got my RO/DI unit today but I had to ask the UPS driver to put in the garage for me, I messed up my back Saturday before last and can't hobble out there to see whats in the box, so we are the gimpy twins today.

Every time I start to feel better I do something stupid like decide to rake leaves and 10 minutes later I'm lying on the couch whining like a little girl.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I got my RO/DI unit today but I had to ask the UPS driver to put in the garage for me, I messed up my back Saturday before last and can't hobble out there to see whats in the box, so we are the gimpy twins today.
> 
> Every time I start to feel better I do something stupid like decide to rake leaves and 10 minutes later I'm lying on the couch whining like a little girl.


That sucks man. I hate back issues. I threw my back out picking up my friends son one day. Missed work for two days on that nonsense. But the doc gave me some good drugs to get through it.:hihi: Would've rather gone to a chiropractor though.

My arm still works, just not so well. :hihi:

Let's see if PB will play nice now.


----------



## 150EH

cableguy69846 said:


> Let's see if PB will play nice now.


Open a Flickr account, you can post 200 photos free but they limit the size and you have open a Yahoo email account. I keep a paid account $24 yearly but I have 80 pages of photos that are a 7-8 mb each, so it's not too bad.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Open a Flickr account, you can post 200 photos free but they limit the size and you have open a Yahoo email account. I keep a paid account $24 yearly but I have 80 pages of photos that are a 7-8 mb each, so it's not too bad.


I really don't want another e-mail account. PB was working fine yesterday. I don't know what it is today. It is letting me upload 2 at a time, but that is about it. When I was trying it earlier, it would say Upload Failed on all of them, then it would automatically redo it and they would upload, but then they would be all turned around and that. It is making me nuts. It wouldn't let me edit them either on PB. I think it is something with the site today.


----------



## chad320

You have got alot of things going on!!! Everything looks good. Where do I even start after all of those pics? I think the plant from me is Dwarf Sagitaria. It doesnt stay so dwarf and be careful, itll start throwing out runners like mad that can take over your tank.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> You have got alot of things going on!!! Everything looks good. Where do I even start after all of those pics? I think the plant from me is Dwarf Sagitaria. It doesnt stay so dwarf and be careful, itll start throwing out runners like mad that can take over your tank.


Thanks man. :biggrin: Yeah. 5 tanks and another one going up as I type.roud: Thanks for the plant ID. It looked like it was going to die on me, I left it in the bag with the moss on accident DOH! but it is already throwing out new leaves.



----------------------------------

In other news, pics of the emersed boxes are uploading, and I got the MGOPM sifted and in the tank. Now just need the sand, light, and some type of filter, and I am good to go.:icon_bigg


----------



## cableguy69846

Finally got the pics of the emersed to load. Took forever and I had to rotate half of them, But here goes.










Will start with container 1










Alternanthera ficoidea and Argentine Sword.













































HC









Hygrophyla corymbrosa 'stricta' and Cryptocoryn wendtii 'red'




































Random moss. It is actually growing.


















Glosso









Now container 2










Lindernia rotundifolia 'varigated', Alternanthera reineckii 'Cardinalis', Cryptocoryne parva, and Hygrophila polysperma 'sunset'

















































































Dwarf Hair Grass, Cryptocoryne lutea, and Anubias




































That is all.


----------



## 2in10

Very nice growth, very healthy looking plants


----------



## cableguy69846

2in10 said:


> Very nice growth, very healthy looking plants


Thanks.:biggrin:


----------



## chad320

Wow, a ton of pictures again!!! You are getting some good results with this. When did you put them in bigger holding containers? Are you heating these at all?


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Wow, a ton of pictures again!!! You are getting some good results with this. When did you put them in bigger holding containers? Are you heating these at all?


Thanks man.

They have always been in those containers. I just moved things around to make more room. All the Java Fern that was in the small container is in the 20 gallon on a piece of wood now, and growing better than in the greenhouse. Not heating them at all. I was spraying fertilizer water mix everyday, but noticed my HC starting to yellow. Now I do it every other day and just plain water on the off days. I also closed the blinds behind the setup so no more sun. The temp is usually low 70's. I don't really have any plans for heating them unless they drop drastically low during the winter.


----------



## orchidman

woahh!! great growth!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> woahh!! great growth!


Thanks man.:biggrin:


----------



## jkan0228

Hahahahaha! Thats what I'm talking about! 

Dude if you wanna try someday, if my H. Lancea gets going, maybe we can do a trade...


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Hahahahaha! Thats what I'm talking about!
> 
> Dude if you wanna try someday, if my H. Lancea gets going, maybe we can do a trade...


That might be doable. I need to up the light on the smaller container a little bit though. Going to get a couple of dome lights with 15 watt bulbs I think. What plant are you interested in acquiring?


----------



## jkan0228

Haha I have no clue right now but will if I ever get this stem to grow...


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Haha I have no clue right now but will if I ever get this stem to grow...


Just lemme know man.:thumbsup:


----------



## jkan0228

Although it is perking up... Just posted a pic in ma journal


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Although it is perking up... Just posted a pic in ma journal


Which journal?


----------



## jkan0228

95~


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> 95~


Thanks.


----------



## cableguy69846

Changed the CO2 on the 10 gallon today. Now I need to trim it back a little bit. It is a jungle in there.

I also got the dirt in the new 10 gallon yesterday. I have been spraying it with water every chance I get to get it all water logged. Going to be a ton of moss, java fern, maybe a crypt or two, and a stem plant or two. Any suggestions on a name for it? I was thinking Mossville.


----------



## cableguy69846

Here is a dilemma in the 2.5 gallon. I just noticed this today.




























The glosso is growing up the glass behind the DW and there is no way to get back there and trim it. What do I do?


----------



## jkan0228

I'd say just let it rip and see what happens.


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> I'd say just let it rip and see what happens.


Lol. That may be my only option.


----------



## sewingalot

Trim between a node further back that you can reach and gently pull out that part.


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> Trim between a node further back that you can reach and gently pull out that part.


Wow. So simple. Shows how my mind does not work this late at night while watching cartoons.:biggrin:

Thanks.roud:


----------



## 150EH

Nah, let it grow to the surface and see if it will flower! :biggrin:

What channel??? Foghorn Leghorn??


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Nah, let it grow to the surface and see if it will flower! :biggrin:
> 
> What channel??? Foghorn Leghorn??


I have a glass top on the tank, I don't think it will do that. Sadly.

I have a ton of episodes on my computer. Well, on a hard drive that I can play through my X-Box 360.roud:


----------



## sewingalot

cableguy69846 said:


> Wow. So simple. Shows how my mind does not work this late at night while watching cartoons.:biggrin:
> 
> Thanks.roud:


Haha, I have these moments frequently. Like the duh, why not use root-tabs to put in the dolomite?


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> Haha, I have these moments frequently. Like the duh, why not use root-tabs to put in the dolomite?


Lol. I was trying for weeks to figure out why my Crypts were looking kind of ratty in the 10 gallon. Then it hit me. ROOT TABS!!! Lol.:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

If anyone is interested, here is the link to my PhotoBucket album. Well, one of them anyways. It has all the pictures in it that I use on here that won't show up at the moment. Enjoy.roud:

My album


----------



## cableguy69846

Just found something crazy in the 2.5 gallon. It was crawling around on the back glass.

From front of tank.









From back glass.









According to this thread, it is a planaria. What do you guys think?


----------



## orchidman

no idea, but uh oh! looks like planaria


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> no idea, but uh oh! looks like planaria


The link said they are not really harmful, but how do you get rid of them?


----------



## orchidman

no idea! I had them in my 5.5g but i just tore the tank down eventually, never did anything for them


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> no idea! I had them in my 5.5g but i just tore the tank down eventually, never did anything for them


Got ya. I am probably going to leave it be for now. I don't have any fauna in there besides some snails, so I am not too worried at the moment.


----------



## 150EH

As is has sex with itself and makes 10 thousand babies,,aHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bahugo

They are harmful too shrimp


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> As is has sex with itself and makes 10 thousand babies,,aHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


ROFL!!!!!:icon_lol:



Bahugo said:


> They are harmful too shrimp


I will definitely get rid of them before I add any shrimp to the setup.


----------



## irishchickadee

Just whatever you do.. DON"T CUT IT! I remember messing with them in science class years ago. They can regenerate from just a few pieces. Fascinating to mess with though. We cut one halfway down the middle and it grew two heads lol


----------



## driftwoodhunter

I wonder...if planaria can crawl into the carapace of shrimp and kill them, can they enter into the shell of snails and do the same?


----------



## 150EH

Wikipedia, huh wiki wiki!!!


----------



## cableguy69846

irishchickadee said:


> Just whatever you do.. DON"T CUT IT! I remember messing with them in science class years ago. They can regenerate from just a few pieces. Fascinating to mess with though. We cut one halfway down the middle and it grew two heads lol


Lol. I don't plan on it. I will most likely get rid of them before I add any fauna to the tank.



driftwoodhunter said:


> I wonder...if planaria can crawl into the carapace of shrimp and kill them, can they enter into the shell of snails and do the same?


Not sure. Might be worth looking into though.



150EH said:


> Wikipedia, huh wiki wiki!!!


Lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

Did some shopping today.:icon_smil

Got new lights for 10 gallon. 2 8.5 inch dome lamps with 15watt spiral CFL bulbs in them. SO MUCH LIGHT!!!! Here it is.




























Now I need to trim the jungle a little bit. Since I got those lights, I juggled things around a bit so the new 10 gallon would have light. Shrimptopia got the old 10 gallon light fixture and a glass top, and the new 10 gallon got the Shrimptopia fixture.

Ta-dah!!









Picked up a 50lb. bag of leveling sand for $2.50 today to cap the MGOPM, and am expecting a package from Chad next week that will have some more moss and Driftwood in it. I might get the sand and water in this tank tonight. Also am going to use a powerhead with a sponge over the intake for the filter. Nothing too fancy. My bottle of Excel also came in, so I am back to dosing the the 2 gal, and 2.5 gal with that. Expecting a package of plants from Bob tomorrow, and sending some out to him tomorrow morning as well. Also picked up the stuff to do a 2 bottle DIY CO2 setup on the 20 gallon. Still need a heater for it, but that is no big deal at the moment. No fish in it right now. I think that is all. Will let you know when the new 10 gallon gets flooded.:icon_smil


----------



## orchidman

where are you planning for my plants?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> where are you planning for my plants?


Not 100% sure yet. But I think I am going to thin out the 10 gallon a lot, and most of them will go in there. If not, the new 10 gallon.roud:


----------



## 150EH

Man your on the move, buying lights, sand, etc, reading books, and playing video games, plus normal life with a wife and kids, it's making me sleepy, 

But that's the norm because I'm so dang old.

On another note, I just spent my Riccia money on 5 Oto's, 10 Amano's, and 1 Zebra Nerite, from our friend Rachael. I have a bunch of stuff on my Amazon wish list but they don't take PP so I guess I'll have to use my grocery money for that stuff, were like fish junkies. The kids are screaming for food, I can't afford razors to trim my really long mustache, but look honey I got some new fish, it's just so sad. :help:


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Man your on the move, buying lights, sand, etc, reading books, and playing video games, plus normal life with a wife and kids, it's making me sleepy,
> 
> But that's the norm because I'm so dang old.
> 
> On another note, I just spent my Riccia money on 5 Oto's, 10 Amano's, and 1 Zebra Nerite, from our friend Rachael. I have a bunch of stuff on my Amazon wish list but they don't take PP so I guess I'll have to use my grocery money for that stuff, were like fish junkies. The kids are screaming for food, I can't afford razors to trim my really long mustache, but look honey I got some new fish, it's just so sad. :help:


Lol. Tomorrow I have to run to the PO and get Bob his glosso early, then get home, cap the MGOPM and flood the tank all before my kid gets here at like 1.

I am gonna have to talk to her and see if she has a available list that I can look at. I really want some CPDs for the 10 gallon and don't think I am going to find them out here at all. The razor comment was funny, I need new razors, and can't afford them cuz of the fish.:hihi::help: And I guess spending money on this hobby is better than spending our money on marriage-ending and life-ending things. Just sayin.


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> Not 100% sure yet. But I think I am going to thin out the 10 gallon a lot, and most of them will go in there. If not, the new 10 gallon.roud:


figure it out! im dying to know!



150EH said:


> Man your on the move, buying lights, sand, etc, reading books, and playing video games, plus normal life with a wife and kids, it's making me sleepy,
> 
> But that's the norm because I'm so dang old.
> 
> On another note, I just spent my Riccia money on 5 Oto's, 10 Amano's, and 1 Zebra Nerite, from our friend Rachael. I have a bunch of stuff on my Amazon wish list but they don't take PP so I guess I'll have to use my grocery money for that stuff, were like fish junkies. The kids are screaming for food, I can't afford razors to trim my really long mustache, but look honey I got some new fish, it's just so sad. :help:


YOU'LL LOVE THE FISH!


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Tomorrow I have to run to the PO and get Bob his glosso early, then get home, cap the MGOPM and flood the tank all before my kid gets here at like 1.
> 
> I am gonna have to talk to her and see if she has a available list that I can look at. I really want some CPDs for the 10 gallon and don't think I am going to find them out here at all. The razor comment was funny, I need new razors, and can't afford them cuz of the fish.:hihi::help: And I guess spending money on this hobby is better than spending our money on marriage-ending and life-ending things. Just sayin.


to to her sponser sub-forum. there is anavailability list.... i think she has some CPDs


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> to to her sponser sub-forum. there is anavailability list.... i think she has some CPDs


Thanks man.roud:


----------



## orchidman

yep yep! i really like CPDs and chilli rasboras.


----------



## 150EH

These guys are so tiny their poo looks like a flake of black pepper, pass the salt please.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> These guys are so tiny their poo looks like a flake of black pepper, pass the salt please.


ROFL!!!! Is that a chili rosbora?


----------



## orchidman

looks kinda like it. cute fish. the ones i am thinking of are more colored, but that may just be because of dietary habbits. im thinking of this. http://www.google.com/imgres?q=chil...8&tbnw=173&start=0&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> looks kinda like it. cute fish. the ones i am thinking of are more colored, but that may just be because of dietary habbits. im thinking of this. http://www.google.com/imgres?q=chil...8&tbnw=173&start=0&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0


OK. Those are flippin cool.:icon_cool


----------



## orchidman

yeah!


----------



## Bahugo

Golden Aquarium gets CPD's


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Golden Aquarium gets CPD's


Gonna have to check that out. Thanks man.


----------



## Bahugo

No problem, last time I went up there they had it in the aquarium furthest back on the right wall, the one that they hold plants in.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> No problem, last time I went up there they had it in the aquarium furthest back on the right wall, the one that they hold plants in.


Sounds good. Do you happen to remember a price?


----------



## Bahugo

I want too say 5$ don't remmeber though


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I want too say 5$ don't remmeber though


Ouch. That is a bit pricey.


----------



## jkan0228

Dude those are frickin bright... Like too bright! Haha 

Hopefully it won't go from a planted tank to an algae tank...


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Dude those are frickin bright... Like too bright! Haha
> 
> Hopefully it won't go from a planted tank to an algae tank...


Lol. You can say that again. I have a backup plan though.:icon_wink


----------



## Bahugo

whats your backup


----------



## 150EH

One of those is not a Chili Rasbora or Boraras brigittae, but mine still juveniles and the male and female are way different in colors but not like your link photo, they are tiny and my photo make hims look almost double his real size.

Definitely micro fish!


----------



## jkan0228

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. You can say that again. I have a backup plan though.:icon_wink





Bahugo said:


> whats your backup


Any army of amanos, otos, BNP's, Siamese and algae eating gobies?!


----------



## 150EH

This is what my others look like but are not quite this mature yet, and you can see the opposite sex above in the blurred image is slightly different.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> whats your backup


A lower wattage bulb, or I can make a frame to hold it up off the tank. Time will tell though. So, the waiting begins.



150EH said:


> One of those is not a Chili Rasbora or Boraras brigittae, but mine still juveniles and the male and female are way different in colors but not like your link photo, they are tiny and my photo make hims look almost double his real size.
> 
> Definitely micro fish!


I really want a school of fish, just trying to see what I can do since it is only a 10 gallon. I think some micro fish are the way to go though.



jkan0228 said:


> Any army of amanos, otos, BNP's, Siamese and algae eating gobies?!


Lol. Or my 3 pig plecos. Had to move them though as I almost gassed them. I will try to move them back soon though.



150EH said:


> This is what my others look like but are not quite this mature yet, and you can see the opposite sex above in the blurred image is slightly different.


That is a very handsome fish.roud:


----------



## 150EH

CPD's are very nice and great color but are they high strung like their cousin the Zebra Danio, I had 20 of these guys years ago and they were spastic and aggressive toward smaller fish, but back and forth at such as fast pace it was no longer relaxing to watch the tank.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> CPD's are very nice and great color but are they high strung like their cousin the Zebra Danio, I had 20 of these guys years ago and they were spastic and aggressive toward smaller fish, but back and forth at such as fast pace it was no longer relaxing to watch the tank.


Hmmmm, with that being said, maybe I should keep looking. Any more suggestions? I need all the help I can get.:hihi:


----------



## 150EH

Man 25 pages of journal Cable and I have my pages set at 40 posts per page, you going to pass Sewingalot and the "Queen of the Keyboard" Lauraleellbp who has 21,377 posts since February of 2008, there's some smoke comming of these keyboards. That reminds me "buy Logitech Stock" these gals are racking up some posts and your gonna be right behind them.


----------



## 150EH

Yeah but I'm just asking about the fish, I hope they are not because the are beautiful and I really like the size.


----------



## 150EH

The Celestial Pearl Danio is still fairly new to the aquarium hobby. Being only discovered back in August 2006. It is thought that over collecting these fish nearly brought the fish to extinction in the wild although it has now been discovered that many populations of the species exist in very remote parts inaccessible to foreigners. When they first came into the aquarium trade they were in high demand, so the prices were very expensive though now they have slowly go down to around to an average of £3.00 ($6) per fish. Which is still quite costly for such a small fish

This fish has beautiful colours of a dark blue base colour covered in pearly spots along with bright red/orange fins. These amazing colours will show best against a planted aquarium with good lighting. They are very quick fish! Trying to get pictures of these fish is near enough impossible! They prefer to be kept in shoals of at least six fish to be generally happier and more active. They can be kept in small tanks, as they will not grow over 1inch long. But should not be kept in tanks less than 5 gallons. Celestial Pearl Danios have small stomachs so be careful not to overfeed, they will accept a wide range of foods and should be fed well on small quality foods such as micro pellets and absolutely love treats of live daphnia.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Man 25 pages of journal Cable and I have my pages set at 40 posts per page, you going to pass Sewingalot and the "Queen of the Keyboard" Lauraleellbp who has 21,377 posts since February of 2008, there's some smoke comming of these keyboards. That reminds me "buy Logitech Stock" these gals are racking up some posts and your gonna be right behind them.


Lol. The funniest part of all that is that my keyboard is a wireless Logitech. ROFL!!!!:hihi:



150EH said:


> Yeah but I'm just asking about the fish, I hope they are not because the are beautiful and I really like the size.


Whoops, misread the other post you had.:hihi:

I am not sure. I would imagine in a big enough school, they would be better, but who knows. I may try them just to find out. Not to mention, they are awesome looking.



150EH said:


> The Celestial Pearl Danio is still fairly new to the aquarium hobby. Being only discovered back in August 2006. It is thought that over collecting these fish nearly brought the fish to extinction in the wild although it has now been discovered that many populations of the species exist in very remote parts inaccessible to foreigners. When they first came into the aquarium trade they were in high demand, so the prices were very expensive though now they have slowly go down to around to an average of £3.00 ($6) per fish. Which is still quite costly for such a small fish
> 
> This fish has beautiful colours of a dark blue base colour covered in pearly spots along with bright red/orange fins. These amazing colours will show best against a planted aquarium with good lighting. They are very quick fish! Trying to get pictures of these fish is near enough impossible! They prefer to be kept in shoals of at least six fish to be generally happier and more active. They can be kept in small tanks, as they will not grow over 1inch long. But should not be kept in tanks less than 5 gallons. Celestial Pearl Danios have small stomachs so be careful not to overfeed, they will accept a wide range of foods and should be fed well on small quality foods such as micro pellets and absolutely love treats of live daphnia.


Good bit of info, that lot is. And my tank meets all the guidelines too.:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

150EH said:


> One of those is not a Chili Rasbora or Boraras brigittae, but mine still juveniles and the male and female are way different in colors but not like your link photo, they are tiny and my photo make hims look almost double his real size.
> 
> Definitely micro fish!


i just posted the first thing i found on google. so it could be flawed


----------



## cableguy69846

*Mossville (new 10 gallon)

*Water is in the tank. Powerhead is running with a piece of foam on the intake to act as a filter. I think this may be a bit too strong though. But I definitely have plans for a spray bar. Got to check out some PVC when I get the money. Going to get the plants Bob sent me in this tank and see if that will break up the flow a little bit.


----------



## jkan0228

So it this gonna be just moss? Just what did bob send you?....


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> So it this gonna be just moss? Just what did bob send you?....


Mostly moss. Probably one or 2 stem plants and maybe a crypt or 2. But mostly moss. As far as what Bob sent me, you will have to wait and see.


----------



## 150EH

Mossville or Mossapalooza?


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Mossville or Mossapalooza?


Mossville. Although, now, I am thinking Mossville Junction. Lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

*Mossville

*Slowed the flow from the powerhead by shoving a piece of foam in the outlet. I think it is running at about half now. Still want to do a spray bar, but will need a different powerhead first. Got all the plants I got from Bob in the tank. Bacopa monieri, Rotala macrandra, Rotala rotundifolia, and some Water Sprite. Planted all the best stems of each. Going to let them adjust a little bit. Got more stuff coming next week, probably Tuesday. Got some driftwood, two types of Rose moss, and some Java Fern Trident coming then. Tank needs to clear up a little bit, and I will do a water change later to clean up the sand and get rid of some of the floating stuff. But here are some pics.


----------



## orchidman

thats so weird! THE MACRANDRA LOST ALL COLOR! i wonder why


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> thats so weird! THE MACRANDRA LOST ALL COLOR! i wonder why


Not sure. I have faith that it will all bounce back though. I am not worried.


----------



## 150EH

Shock, you just mailed them right. Even landscape plants go through shock and have to acclimate to the new soil or new light they are getting after they are planted in their permanent home.

The tank looks nice Cable, I know your going to add more plants :bounce:


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Shock, you just mailed them right. Even landscape plants go through shock and have to acclimate to the new soil or new light they are getting after they are planted in their permanent home.
> 
> The tank looks nice Cable, I know your going to add more plants :bounce:


Shock is what I figured too. Being in the care of USPS for 2 or 3 days would do that to me too. Lol. I am thinking they will bounce back in a couple of days. I am just going to leave them be till then though.

Thanks 150. I kind of just threw everything in the tank as my daughter got here before I was done. I am going to move some of the moss over to this tank from Shrimptopia on Monday when I mess around with the tanks a bit more. I also have some more moss and driftwood coming early next week that will all go to this tank. The plants in it will probably get moved to other tanks, but I have some trimming and arranging to do in them before all that.roud:


----------



## green_valley

OMG. So every week, I missed about 10 pages of your journal. Hmmmm.....oh, and now you got the 10g going??????????? yayyyyyyyyyy......


----------



## orchidman

they should be fine in a couple of days


----------



## 150EH

green_valley said:


> OMG. So every week, I missed about 10 pages of your journal. Hmmmm.....oh, and now you got the 10g going??????????? yayyyyyyyyyy......


See, I try to tell everyone to get on the phone, E Trade, or something and buy, buy, buy, that Logitech stock, keyboard sales are on the rise.


I would think almost any red plant is a high light plant and mostly there are a little demanding too with nutrients, so a 2 day black out, with no food, and here's the kicker, no water either. So it would be natural to lose some color but it's always interesting putting a plant in different water too see what will happen?


----------



## cableguy69846

green_valley said:


> OMG. So every week, I missed about 10 pages of your journal. Hmmmm.....oh, and now you got the 10g going??????????? yayyyyyyyyyy......


Lol. Do I really post that much? Just keep your eyes on this journal for the next few days. Lots of stuff going to happen.



orchidman said:


> they should be fine in a couple of days


Fo sho.



150EH said:


> See, I try to tell everyone to get on the phone, E Trade, or something and buy, buy, buy, that Logitech stock, keyboard sales are on the rise.
> 
> 
> I would think almost any red plant is a high light plant and mostly there are a little demanding too with nutrients, so a 2 day black out, with no food, and here's the kicker, no water either. So it would be natural to lose some color but it's always interesting putting a plant in different water too see what will happen?


Lol. Since mine is wireless, some stock in Duracell wouldn't hurt either.:icon_wink:hihi:

I am going to let them adjust a little bit, then they will move to the other 10 gallon once I thin it out. That tank has higher light then the new one, and I want a bright red plant in there anyway. And you are right about the black out and all that. I am going to let them chill out until tomorrow, then start moving things around. I didn't want to zap it all at once with high light, CO2, and ferts, who knows what would have happened. I am not really sure if the one piece of water sprite is going to make it though. I only planted 2 pieces and the other one has a new shoot this morning, but the other one still looks bad. We shall see though.


----------



## green_valley

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Do I really post that much? Just keep your eyes on this journal for the next few days. Lots of stuff going to happen.


Nahh, not that much. :icon_lol::icon_lol:


But, someone is slacking off, I can't believe I found this journal on pg.3.


----------



## Bahugo

whatever happened too that aquasoil you got


----------



## chad320

*cough cough* Ummmm.....how bout some pictures?


----------



## orchidman

pics!!

i got the glosso! thanks so much! its enough to fill the front


----------



## cableguy69846

green_valley said:


> Nahh, not that much. :icon_lol::icon_lol:
> 
> 
> But, someone is slacking off, I can't believe I found this journal on pg.3.


Lol. I need to pick up the pace a little then. Lol.



Bahugo said:


> whatever happened too that aquasoil you got


It is still sitting in the tub on the back porch. I am still trying to get it dry so I can put it in the 20 gal,



chad320 said:


> *cough cough* Ummmm.....how bout some pictures?


There will be some today. I have to do water changes and trim the jungles. They are a mess.



orchidman said:


> pics!!
> 
> i got the glosso! thanks so much! its enough to fill the front


Lol. Pics will happen.

No problem. Glad it got there.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

I just pulled a stem of H. difformis that was about a foot and a half long. In a 10 gallon.


----------



## chad320

That stuff gets big and spreads fast once it gets settled in. Youll be tossing a bunch soon


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> That stuff gets big and spreads fast once it gets settled in. Youll be tossing a bunch soon


You can say that again.:biggrin:

I had to pull 3 stems so it would have some room. BTW, one of the Aponotogens you sent me sent up a flower. I got a pic of it, and will post it in a little bit.roud:


----------



## chad320

Cool, it must like its new home


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Cool, it must like its new home


I think it does. I left the water level a little low for it too.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

I am very surprised I did not nuke Shrimptopia. While cleaning the gravel, the water in the bucket turned black. Glad I am taking all the moss out.


----------



## cableguy69846

I am taking pics now. They should be up within the hour.


----------



## Bahugo

Be careful taking moss out, I don't think I have ever taken moss out without getting a shrimp I always fill a little container with tank water then put the moss in there as I take it out, then slowly take out tiny clumps of moss out at a time and there is usually a few shrimplets in there.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Be careful taking moss out, I don't think I have ever taken moss out without getting a shrimp I always fill a little container with tank water then put the moss in there as I take it out, then slowly take out tiny clumps of moss out at a time and there is usually a few shrimplets in there.


I made sure I shook them off really well. Got all the shrimp off, and most of the snails too. I hope. Lol.

-------------------------------------------

Pics incoming.:icon_smil


----------



## cableguy69846

Ok. Did lots of fishy stuff today, and I didn't even mess with 3 tanks or the greenhouses. That will be tomorrow I guess.

*10 gallon

*50% WC and a hack job. Replenished the CO2 as well.

First the flower.


















The huge H. difformis I pulled out.










FTS










Left side










Middle










Right side










Sunset hygro. Not sure why the lower leaves have holes in them.



















D. diandra










Crypt runner.










A. reineckii










Dwarf sag?










*Shrimptopia

*Hacked it back. 50% WC. Cleaned the gravel really well, and it is a good thing. The water was black and smelled like death. It was gnarly. Took out all the moss I had tied to the broken pot pieces and put them in the new 10 gallon. Along with the cabomba I had floating in the tank. The plecos decided to uproot some of the A.reineckii, so I moved most of it with the moss.

FTS










Left side










Middle










Right side










Random shrimp shots. Now that I took all the stuff out, I can actually see them.














































*20 gallon farm tank

*Need to get some of the plants trimmed and organized a little better. 50% WC and added CO2 today. Finally.

FTS










CO2










Left side










Middle










Right side



















*Mossville new 10 gallon

*Dumped a bunch of plants in here for the time being. Need to do a WC on this one tomorrow, and plant the plants. Probably getting a package for it on Weds.

FTS










Left side










Middle










Right side










Don't think the R. macrandra is going to make it. Two pieces have already broken off, and the leaves look bad. But, we will see.










That is all for now. Enjoy.


----------



## Bahugo

Ouch, looks like when I did an h2o2 dip for too long on some stems a while back. The other stuff seems too be doing nicely though!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Ouch, looks like when I did an h2o2 dip for too long on some stems a while back. The other stuff seems too be doing nicely though!


The other stuff is doing great. It is just the macrandra. I also lost most of the water sprite he sent me as well. Only one piece survived, and that I am going to have to hack a bunch of dead stuff off. Not to worried though.


----------



## orchidman

yeah the macrandra doesnt look so hot. sorry man! mine doesnt look so hot either. both rotalas are melting for me  and i planted them right away, didnt even ship! idk why


----------



## 150EH

1001, posts on your thread, wooohoooo!

Your plants seem to be growing well and your shrimp look good, the moss wall is taking it's time though. I see the plants you guys are talking about, the WS look like it has a good patch of green fresh growth but the M looks almost see through. I see one of you tanks has quite a bit of snails are he any paticular type of snail or just a pest, I have a Sera snail trap on my Amazon wish list, I like Amazon because you can get stuff really cheap if you hunt around and get it all shipped for free or cheap.

How many tanks do you run the DIY CO2 on, and how long do they last, plus what is your mixture?

Ps. some little [email protected] made a comment on my sale thread (50ml syringes) about his being cheaper and tried to play it off like his room mate made the post to be funny, then a sencond little Shat came along and said "hey man I bought your stuff and it is nice but that no reason to bash this dude even if his price is too high" and tried to act like they aren't together, but I hit the panic button and had it removed, I hope they both get a spanking!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> yeah the macrandra doesnt look so hot. sorry man! mine doesnt look so hot either. both rotalas are melting for me  and i planted them right away, didnt even ship! idk why


I am thinking maybe the bleach dip did the macandra in. Cuz yours starting melting right after that too.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> 1001, posts on your thread, wooohoooo!


Holy crap. You ninjad me on that one too. Lol.:hihi:


----------



## 150EH

If your going to play the game you gotta be quick baby :wink:


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> If your going to play the game you gotta be quick baby :wink:


Lol. I am, by no means, quick.:hihi:


----------



## 150EH

What are you going to do with that Myriophyllum mattogrossense I really like that stem, you should be selling that on the SnS soon. I read it is really easy to grow no light or CO2 requirements, how often do have to prune, I would kinda like some and I mean I love the pattern of the leaf but I afraid it will grow too fast and get leggy, what do you think?

I never do the bleach dip, just rinse (with water) and repeat.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> What are you going to do with that Myriophyllum mattogrossense I really like that stem, you should be selling that on the SnS soon. I read it is really easy to grow no light or CO2 requiremnts, how often do have to prune, I would kinda like some and I mean I love the pattern of the leaf but I affraid it will grow too fast and get leggy, what do you think?


Honestly, I have not pruned yet. I put them all in there when they were like 4 or 5 inches tall, if even, so I have just been letting them grow. They should take off now. They are right under the CO2 outlet. I will probably have to prune it in the next week or so. I need to prune the whole tank now and sort out all the plants. But I am lazy. If you want some, lemme know for sure. I would be glad to share.:icon_cool

I sent you a rather long PM last night too.:thumbsup:


----------



## 150EH

So you have CO2 in that tank and good light and it's not going crazy, that's good to know plus it's staying compact, I hate when they get leggy with 2 inches of stem between each node, I might have to take you up on that, but later after you have so much you can't take it any more.

The pm was fine lots of good encouragement!!


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> I am thinking maybe the bleach dip did the macandra in. Cuz yours starting melting right after that too.


maybe. but why wouldnt it be fine? i did 19:1 water:bleach. so it should be fine. the bacopa is fine. but both rotalas are melting. maybe tahts it. i hope not! that would be terrible! i didnt let them dip too long and i rinsed them afterwards. so im not sure. i see some new growth but its at the tips and ill probably have to replant the tops (((((( or buy more.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> So you have CO2 in that tank and good light and it's not going crazy, that's good to know plus it's staying compact, I hate when they get leggy with 2 inches of stem between each node, I might have to take you up on that, but later after you have so much you can't take it any more.
> 
> The pm was fine lots of good encouragement!!


I just put the CO2 on today, so we will see what happens. But the light I have can be considered high, and it is positioned right under it. Plus the temp in the tank rarely goes above 70 degrees due to it being on the floor, and no heater at the moment. I am sure the temp is slowing it down. Most of the time it is 68-69 in that tank. Going to get a heater soon, so it should take off fairly well after that. I will probably have to trim it really soon here, it is almost to the glass top, so let me know. I hate when plants get all leggy too, that is the reason I switched to high light on the 10 gallon.

No problem man. My name is Cable, and I am an MTS enabler.:hihi:



orchidman said:


> maybe. but why wouldnt it be fine? i did 19:1 water:bleach. so it should be fine. the bacopa is fine. but both rotalas are melting. maybe tahts it. i hope not! that would be terrible! i didnt let them dip too long and i rinsed them afterwards. so im not sure. i see some new growth but its at the tips and ill probably have to replant the tops (((((( or buy more.


If that is the case, it probably did do it in. I am going to see if the tips get some new growth, and if it does, I am gonna chop it and replant it. Hopefully that will help it out. How is the Glosso working out?


----------



## orchidman

the glosso looks hot. i havent planted it yet though. hopefully tomorrow evening i will.

i have awkward palm trees or rotundifolia and macrandra


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> the glosso looks hot. i havent planted it yet though. hopefully tomorrow evening i will.
> 
> i have awkward palm trees or rotundifolia and macrandra


It is not still in the bag, is it? Actually, not sure if that will be bad for it at this point.

Meh, the palm trees will grow.roud:


----------



## orchidman

its still in the bag, but only in the last bag. it is floating in the tank to keep the temp though. i thought it would be fine because its emersed. im going right now to fill the bag with tank water...


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> its still in the bag, but only in the last bag. it is floating in the tank to keep the temp though. i thought it would be fine because its emersed. im going right now to fill the bag with tank water...


It should be ok. Maybe just put a little water in the bag. Just enough to keep it wet.


----------



## orchidman

its definitely moist right now. im going to fill the bag though.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> its definitely moist right now. im going to fill the bag though.


It should be fine either way. Do you know how to plant it?


----------



## orchidman

stem by stem with tweezers or chopsticks?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> stem by stem with tweezers or chopsticks?


Node by node with tweezers or chopsticks. You cut the stem in between each node and plant them individually. It is a royal pain, but worth it.


----------



## 150EH

I think I forgot to mention, I can't believe your Apon flowered already, the change must have triggered it to grow even though it looked a little under developed it was still pretty cool and atleast you didn't snip your off with the tweezers.

How long did the flower stem get??


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I think I forgot to mention, I can't believe your Apon flowered already, the change must have triggered it to grow even though it looked a little under developed it was still pretty cool and atleast you didn't snip your off with the tweezers.
> 
> How long did the flower stem get??


It came off of one of the larger aponotogens, so it already had a fair number of leaves. Not sure how long it is, I will have to get a picture, but I would say maybe 2 feet? It is in the back of the tank, but the flower is up front. Maybe a foot and a half. It is still there this morning.


----------



## cableguy69846

Just found 2 dead shrimp in Shrimptopia. I hope that is not the start of a mass die off.


----------



## orchidman

uh oh


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> uh oh


That is what I said too. I think it is from the stress of moving everything around yesterday though.


----------



## 150EH

My Aponogeton flower is back, well a short stem and I will just leave this one alone. I had to chuck a bunch of Riccia in the trash this morning it was just blocking my surface flow too much, I was thinking about you but I just had too much going on and didn't have $5 to mail it off.

I hope we didn't give you a typing complex with all the teasing?


----------



## orchidman

150EH said:


> My Aponogeton flower is back, well a short stem and I will just leave this one alone. I had to chuck a bunch of Riccia in the trash this morning it was just blocking my surface flow too much, I was thinking about you but I just had too much going on and didn't have $5 to mail it off.
> 
> I hope we didn't give you a typing complex with all the teasing?


haha he sprained a thumb typing too much!


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> My Aponogeton flower is back, well a short stem and I will just leave this one alone. I had to chuck a bunch of Riccia in the trash this morning it was just blocking my surface flow too much, I was thinking about you but I just had too much going on and didn't have $5 to mail it off.
> 
> I hope we didn't give you a typing complex with all the teasing?


I just saw your thread. Congrats on the flower again. And you have the right idea. Don't touch it. Lol. I have a little bit of Riccia, but not enough room for the huge pieces you have. I would have to split it up a lot. If you want some of the Miyro, let me know. I am going to trim it early next week.

Lol. No complex. I just finished up a book I have been waiting 3 years to read. Finally came out, and it was amazing.



orchidman said:


> haha he sprained a thumb typing too much!


Lol. Not quite, but I did almost throw out my back doing water changes the other day.:icon_roll


----------



## orchidman

i sprained my thumb planting glosso


----------



## green_valley

orchidman said:


> i sprained my thumb planting glosso


:icon_mrgrwas in 5 gallons tank? hahaha


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i sprained my thumb planting glosso





green_valley said:


> :icon_mrgrwas in 5 gallons tank? hahaha


Lol.


----------



## orchidman

it was a 10 gallon. and yes, i know im a wimp and 10g isnt alot to plant glosso!


----------



## 150EH

I never like to read much, except Playboy, Penthouse, etc., not really but I'll read about a new camera or Harley parts, etc. and learn every detail about how to use stuff properly.

But the truth for told I spend all my late night porno time hear looking at plants and tanks, disgusting!


----------



## nonconductive

haha bob are you serious? i figured you'd have volleyball thumbs to match your volleyball legs


----------



## nonconductive

150EH said:


> But the truth for told I spend all my late night porno time hear looking at plants and tanks, disgusting!


hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## 150EH

Wow you guys are up and about early, I don't know what time it is in Deep Space but on EST it's 7:30 am and on a normal day I would still be


----------



## nonconductive

haha its 7:45 here, ive already been here for 45 minutes..... here being work.


----------



## orchidman

nonconductive said:


> haha bob are you serious? i figured you'd have volleyball thumbs to match your volleyball legs


what kind of thumbs does a volleyball player have??


----------



## Bahugo

orchidman said:


> what kind of thumbs does a volleyball player have??


Stuby ones from getting jammed by the volleyball lol!


----------



## nonconductive

hahaha rich thats what i was going to say


----------



## Bahugo

nonconductive said:


> hahaha rich thats what i was going to say


Great minds think alike! :icon_lol:


----------



## orchidman

Bahugo said:


> Stuby ones from getting jammed by the volleyball lol!


haha not if your good enough to not jam your thumbs!



nonconductive said:


> hahaha rich thats what i was going to say





Bahugo said:


> Great minds think alike! :icon_lol:


roud: 

i like to think i have very nice thumbs!


----------



## cableguy69846

Lol. You guys crack me up.:hihi:

------------------------------------

In fish tank news, the macrandra completely melted away. The rotala rotundifolia is not far behind either. A couple of leaves on the bacopa melted, but the plant is showing new growth. Need to mess with a couple of the tanks in a little bit.


----------



## orchidman

that sucks! sorry man! the bacopa should be fine. im completely confident n that.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> that sucks! sorry man! the bacopa should be fine. im completely confident n that.


Meh. I am not gonna cry about it. Now we know though, Rotalas and bleach = bad times.:hihi: I may trim some of the bacopa on the bottom and replant it, but it is looking great so far.


----------



## orchidman

ive bleached rotalas before. thats the thing. they were fine before!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> ive bleached rotalas before. thats the thing. they were fine before!


Meh. Who knows. Maybe there was some variable present that was not present before? Not gonna worry about it. I do have to get it out of the tank today. But I am cool with that.


----------



## orchidman

i think i might have messed up the dilution or something


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i think i might have messed up the dilution or something


Could be. No biggie though.roud:


----------



## nonconductive

sorry about the melt you two....


bob we need to see a pic of those nice thumbs.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> sorry about the melt you two....
> 
> 
> bob we need to see a pic of those nice thumbs.


Thanks man. I will try the plant again, but not right this second. Lol. In the future it is a for sure thing.


----------



## orchidman

haha okay, one of these days. not sure the interwebs is ready for it though!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> haha okay, one of these days. not sure the interwebs is ready for it though!


Lol.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

interstingly enough, i suck at video games!


----------



## cableguy69846

*Mossville

*Well. Package for this tank is going to ship today, so I should have it tomorrow, maybe Saturday at the latest. Planted some plant for the time being until I figure out what to do with them. Still floating the Cabomba but I put it in a bin to float. If anyone want the cabomba, shoot me a PM. There are quite a few stems of it And all healthy too. Took out what was left of the Rotalas, and added some sand to places. I really need to get a different powerhead for this tank. This one is way too strong. I am thinking of just getting an internal filter and running some carbon for a while to combat the tannins. Did a 50% water change too.

FTS









That is all for now. Going to mess with the nanos tomorrow after I ship some plants out.


----------



## 150EH

Does Mossville have a fish named "Mr. Jingles" that's 60 years old??? It does kinda look like the green mile in the photos.

You don't have any fish load, so you could just run sponge filters and small bubble stones off of a single air pump, it's cheap!


----------



## orchidman

i setup an emersed thing in that derimmed 10g that i cracked. and now id have a space for cabomba. sucks i didnt think of an emersed setup when you sent my other package! 

checkout my journal in a few for pictures of the setup, and for some thumb photos!


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Does Mossville have a fish named "Mr. Jingles" that's 60 years old??? It does kinda look like the green mile in the photos.
> 
> You don't have any fish load, so you could just run sponge filters and small bubble stones off of a single air pump, it's cheap!


Lol.

I am going to have a fish load at some point. I plan on using CO2 (maybe) in the future as well. I am just going to get a smaller powerhead with a sponge and run that. I hope.



orchidman said:


> i setup an emersed thing in that derimmed 10g that i cracked. and now id have a space for cabomba. sucks i didnt think of an emersed setup when you sent my other package!
> 
> checkout my journal in a few for pictures of the setup, and for some thumb photos!


If you still want the cabomba, just drop the 6 bucks for shipping. I still have it if you want it. And I will check out your journal in a few.roud:


----------



## orchidman

alright ill let ya know. i hvae 6 bucks in my paypal, but i might get an anubias afzellii instead. ill let ya know


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> alright ill let ya know. i hvae 6 bucks in my paypal, but i might get an anubias afzellii instead. ill let ya know


No problem. I have it floating right now, so it is still growing.


----------



## orchidman

i think ill wait until the DHG is done cooking roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i think ill wait until the DHG is done cooking roud:


Works for me. The cabomba will help get Mossville going then. Lol, by the time I get it to you, all the stems will be like 2 feet long. Lol.


----------



## orchidman

^ your reply is number 1060
lol! cool! go ahead and plant it then post pics!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> ^ your reply is number 1060
> lol! cool! go ahead and plant it then post pics!


I was going to let it float for now. It will still grow that way and pull stuff out of the water column then. I don't want to mess with the sand too much. It goes everywhere.


----------



## 150EH

Cable Carson, cash register, LOL. I gotta figure out how to make those messages self destruct like Mr. Phelps, if my wife saw those we could both be in big trouble, big!


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Cable Carson, cash register, LOL. I gotta figure out how to make those messages self destruct like Mr. Phelps, if my wife saw those we could both be in big trouble, big!


Lol. I know the feeling.:icon_smil


----------



## nonconductive

uh oh, is there a behind the scenes romance going on? lol


tank looks great cable. look forward to seeing it fill in.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> uh oh, is there a behind the scenes romance going on? lol
> 
> 
> tank looks great cable. look forward to seeing it fill in.


Lol. No, talking about me being the cashier in 150's fish room when it is up and running.

Thanks man. A lot of the plants in here won't stay. Just need to make room elsewhere for some of them.

I am heading out in a little bit to ship your plants by the way. You want the swords with the taller leaves or the shorter ones?


----------



## nonconductive

lol yea suuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee i believe you....


you can suprise me!


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> lol yea suuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee i believe you....
> 
> 
> you can suprise me!


Lol. Glad you said I could surprise you. I already packed it.:hihi:


----------



## nonconductive

well i think i want which ever ones you didnt put in the box.... j/k haha!


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> well i think i want which ever ones you didnt put in the box.... j/k haha!


Lol. You got jokes, you got jokes.:hihi::icon_roll


----------



## 150EH

nonconductive said:


> uh oh, is there a behind the scenes romance going on? lol
> 
> 
> tank looks great cable. look forward to seeing it fill in.


Got 3 way???? I can't show the photo that goes with that!

Oh, my driftwood arrived today just a little battered from the trip, so I need to find some fissidens before I add it to the tank, I feel a major trim comming!


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Got 3 way???? I can't show the photo that goes with that!
> 
> Oh, my driftwood arrived today just a little battered from the trip, so I need to find some fissidens before I add it to the tank, I feel a major trim comming!


Nice on the DW.:bounce:


----------



## cableguy69846

I feel like rescaping something. Have a few ideas running around my head for that.


----------



## 150EH

Thanks for hooking me up with Chad on the Fissidens, not just Fissidens but mini, he is the man! Off to the LFS I have 1 hr and 28 minutes, go.


----------



## green_valley

cableguy69846 said:


> I feel like rescaping something. Have a few ideas running around my head for that.


You should:hihi:, because I just did too.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Thanks for hooking me up with Chad on the Fissidens, not just Fissidens but mini, he is the man! Off to the LFS I have 1 hr and 28 minutes, go.


No problem man. He has good mosses too. Got a bunch from him and more on the way. What are you getting at the LFS?



green_valley said:


> You should:hihi:, because I just did too.


I am thinking of it. I want to rescape the 10 gallon, the 2 gallon, and go back to running a bare bottom in Shrimptopia. Maybe sometime this weekend I can get it all done.


----------



## cableguy69846

Just ordered a large C. wendtii 'green' off the SnS. Now I just need to find some 'Mi Oya'.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

I just got some from Gordon on SnS. It was one of the plants I ordered - my order was probably pretty small compared to what he usually sells - but he threw in extras and all the plants were super, super healthy. Also they were packaged individually - that may sound silly, but I hate getting a mass of tangled plants in one lump.
Check his plants out - you won't be disappointed!

(tell him I sent you - I'm brown-nosing for my next order! LOL)


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> I just got some from Gordon on SnS. It was one of the plants I ordered - my order was probably pretty small compared to what he usually sells - but he threw in extras and all the plants were super, super healthy. Also they were packaged individually - that may sound silly, but I hate getting a mass of tangled plants in one lump.
> Check his plants out - you won't be disappointed!
> 
> (tell him I sent you - I'm brown-nosing for my next order! LOL)


Lol. I am going to check them out. I need funds first now though. I happened to run across the plants I ordered on the SnS a little bit ago, so I jumped at them. BTW, did you want any of the plants I had, I can't remember the convo we had, and it is time to start thinning some of them out. Mainly the H. polysperma and Myrio mattagrosens. Let me know.


----------



## allaboutfish

awesome!! i have a beardie too!!


----------



## cableguy69846

allaboutfish said:


> awesome!! i have a beardie too!!


Well, what are you waiting for?! Contribute to the Zoo with a picture of your dragon man.:hihi:


----------



## driftwoodhunter

You have an excellent memory! Those are the two I am interested in. I need to do a little reading & make sure they will grow in my low tech tanks - but keep me in mind when it's trimming time.


----------



## 150EH

cableguy69846 said:


> No problem man. He has good mosses too. Got a bunch from him and more on the way. What are you getting at the LFS?


I got 5 Rummynosed Tetra upping my schooling power to 36, 3 Cherry Barb females because I bought 4 males and 2 females for some reason and the females are getting hammered during mating season, so these 3 new girls are going to be the life of the party.

I also got a Deep Blue bettastik heater 7.5 watt for $7.18 we get a club discount at all the LFS. I had the heater on my Amazon list but some things come from different sellers so they wanted $7 to ship, same thing with a snail trap & filter pads for the new 2.5.


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> You have an excellent memory! Those are the two I am interested in. I need to do a little reading & make sure they will grow in my low tech tanks - but keep me in mind when it's trimming time.


Lol. It is time to trim them. I can wait till next week though. I have both of them growing in low tech setups, so they should do well for you. I can let you know how much I have in a day or so if you want.



150EH said:


> I got 5 Rummynosed Tetra upping my schooling power to 36, 3 Cherry Barb females because I bought 4 males and 2 females for some reason and the females are getting hammered during mating season, so these 3 new girls are going to be the life of the party.
> 
> I also got a Deep Blue bettastik heater 7.5 watt for $7.18 we get a club discount at all the LFS. I had the heater on my Amazon list but some things come from different sellers so they wanted $7 to ship, same thing with a snail trap & filter pads for the new 2.5.


Nice. I can't wait to see the 2.5 go up. Do you have any idea what you are going to do for plants in it yet. Did you get pics of the new fish up yet?


----------



## cableguy69846

Just got my package from Chad. Holy drift wood man. He sent me a ton, and a bunch of plants too. Going to be playing with them today for sure.

Thanks Chad.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

Here is the plant bomb Chad sent me.:icon_eek:










And the drift wood.










Not sure where it is all going to go, but I will find a place for it all.roud:


----------



## 150EH

Where are you going to use the driftwood? You need to make a big ole wood flower and drop it that 55 with the black sides and back that would be a perfect breeding tank for some Wkndracer's LFABNP, low light, low tech, with frog bit and some leaf litter they would be super happy, just a thought that wouldn't cost too much, crypts and other low light plants, man I just can't shut up, OK I'm going to the fish store to get a 55 I'll be back!

I saw the 2.5 in the store last night and I have some twig like DW that I might use with the Fissidens and peacock moss and maybe a single wendtii brown and it will be full, but I'll just wing it when it gets here.

Wow, that's a lot of good stuff!!!! Looks like there's a new Sheriff in Mossville!!!


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Where are you going to use the driftwood? You need to make a big ole wood flower and drop it that 55 with the black sides and back that would be a perfect breeding tank for some Wkndracer's LFABNP, low light, low tech, with frog bit and some leaf litter they would be super happy, just a thought that wouldn't cost too much, crypts and other low light plants, man I just can't shut up, OK I'm going to the fish store to get a 55 I'll be back!
> 
> I saw the 2.5 in the store last night and I have some twig like DW that I might use with the Fissidens and peacock moss and maybe a single wendtii brown and it will be full, but I'll just wing it when it gets here.


I can't wait to get the 55 up and running. But not till the spring. *sigh* Until then a lot of the wood is going to sit till I can use it. If you ever get the chance to order from Chad, do it. I am not going to get a chance to mess with all the plants now, but most likely later tonight. There are a lot of smaller pieces in there I am going to put in the 2 gallon and shrimp tanks as well. And lots of great plants.

Sometimes winging it makes the best tank, IMO. That is what I did with my 2.5, and now it is not half bad.roud:

Lol at the sheriff comment. I will have tons of moss very soon. I need to stop buying plants now though. I don't have any more room for them. Lol.


----------



## jkan0228

What's the rare moss?


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> What's the rare moss?


Notocyphus and Mini Rose Moss.roud:


----------



## jkan0228

Never heard of it. But it should be good! Lol


----------



## Bahugo

Nice package I'm jealous!


----------



## 150EH

cableguy69846 said:


> Notocyphus and Mini Rose Moss.roud:


That is something different, give us some pics when you can!


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Never heard of it. But it should be good! Lol


It likes hi tech, according to chad, so I am going to have to put it in the 10 gallon.



Bahugo said:


> Nice package I'm jealous!


roud:



150EH said:


> That is something different, give us some pics when you can!


You know I will.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

lets see pics after you plant it!


----------



## chad320

Merry Christmas Cable. Have fun with your new toys. And get us some pics when you get some of it put together


----------



## cableguy69846

Planting is going to happen tomorrow. I have all the crypts planted in the emersed boxes, but everything else is floating. I need to boil the DW that I am going to use, and pretty much spend all day planting and rescaping.

Thanks for the early X-mas Chad. Some nice plants in there.:thumbsup:


----------



## orchidman

did you get CHRISTMAStree moss? haha punny


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> did you get CHRISTMAStree moss? haha punny


Lol. I got some of that before. I was thinking of making a Christmas tree out plastic canvas and some moss.:hihi:


----------



## 150EH

Why do you boil the DW to get the tea color out, clean it, or it helps it to sink? I used to hate the tea color from adding DW and would be frantic with the water changes but now I like it.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Why do you boil the DW to get the tea color out, clean it, or it helps it to sink? I used to hate the tea color from adding DW and would be frantic with the water changes but now I like it.


I boil it for all of the above. I can't stand when it won't sink, and I don't have rocks to weigh it down. Not to mention, I hate the color of the tannin water.


----------



## allaboutfish

cableguy69846 said:


> Well, what are you waiting for?! Contribute to the Zoo with a picture of your dragon man.:hihi:


here she is when she was a baby








here she is now








here's her cage








there's not alot of stuff in it, bc she had head trauma(my sisters will never feed her again). i just added her branches back to see how she'll do with them. (ill be home all week so if she flips then i can right her and take them back out), i need to make a thread like this. i have 6 tanks, a guinea pig, 2 cats, and a boxer(gonna get another one bc we love her).


----------



## 150EH

Check out a tank called "Ferngully Tree" the guy had a good trick for not clouding the water on the initial fill, he put everything in and planted, then he laid news paper over top of everything and put the end of the hose in a plastic shopping bag and tied it up tight, no sediment at all, and he tree does look like Ferngully so that's a bonus!

Yeah, I worried about my big piece but I do have some rocks if needed. I love the tea color but my piece is so dry it's a feather wieght plus the packing wasn't very good so a bunch of smaller pieces came off, live and learn.

BTW my 3 new Cherry Barb females schooled with the Rummy's all day and the males never notice them at all, fish have brains can you believe it.


----------



## cableguy69846

allaboutfish said:


> here she is when she was a baby
> 
> here she is now
> 
> here's her cage
> 
> there's not alot of stuff in it, bc she had head trauma(my sisters will never feed her again). i just added her branches back to see how she'll do with them. (ill be home all week so if she flips then i can right her and take them back out), i need to make a thread like this. i have 6 tanks, a guinea pig, 2 cats, and a boxer(gonna get another one bc we love her).


That is a good looking dragon. What is her name? What happened to her head? And if you do a thread like this, I will check it out for sure. I keep my individual threads updated as well, but not will all the funny stuff that happens in this one. I like having this one for all the conversation, and the individual ones for easy spec reference.



150EH said:


> Check out a tank called "Ferngully Tree" the guy had a good trick for not clouding the water on the initial fill, he put everything in and planted, then he laid news paper over top of everything and put the end of the hose in a plastic shopping bag and tied it up tight, no sediment at all, and he tree does look like Ferngully so that's a bonus!
> 
> Yeah, I worried about my big piece but I do have some rocks if needed. I love the tea color but my piece is so dry it's a feather wieght plus the packing wasn't very good so a bunch of smaller pieces came off, live and learn.
> 
> BTW my 3 new Cherry Barb females schooled with the Rummy's all day and the males never notice them at all, fish have brains can you believe it.


A couple of my DW pieces broke too, but nothing huge. Just a few small splinters.

Boiling the water will help it absorb the water faster. When I boiled the last pieces, I dipped them in cold water in between bouts of boiling and they almost all sunk pretty quickly.

That's funny on the fish. I am sure they will figure it out at some point.


----------



## green_valley

Wowwww....Must be nice to get an early Christmas present. so jelousssss...but you deserve it cable.


----------



## cableguy69846

green_valley said:


> Wowwww....Must be nice to get an early Christmas present. so jelousssss...but you deserve it cable.


It is nice, but now I am going to be boiling DW all day. Lol. Thanks Green. If you ever get the chance to get moss or anything from Chad. Do it. It is so worth it.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

The Second Great Driftwood Boil is under way.:icon_bigg


----------



## 150EH

cableguy69846 said:


> A couple of my DW pieces broke too, but nothing huge. Just a few small splinters.
> 
> That's funny on the fish. I am sure they will figure it out at some point.


Yeah but I paid above top dollar, at one five two point zero zero, see I'm even too embarassed to say it out load, but when spend the big bucks (and I don't mind if) I expect good packing and the piece be in the same shape as the photo.

Like G. W. Bush says "Stratigery" it won't happen twice.

I hope you took Momma some place nice you were MIA yesterday evening, I was lonely.


----------



## sewingalot

Chad is da bomb with plants! He's a great guy isn't he? Looking forward to seeing what you do with it all. That's a cute dragon. Part of me is wanting to turn the 33 gallon into a lizard lair instead of the traditional fish tank. Shrimptopia is really shaping up!


----------



## allaboutfish

cableguy69846 said:


> That is a good looking dragon. What is her name? What happened to her head? And if you do a thread like this, I will check it out for sure. I keep my individual threads updated as well, but not will all the funny stuff that happens in this one. I like having this one for all the conversation, and the individual ones for easy spec reference.
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of my DW pieces broke too, but nothing huge. Just a few small splinters.
> 
> Boiling the water will help it absorb the water faster. When I boiled the last pieces, I dipped them in cold water in between bouts of boiling and they almost all sunk pretty quickly.
> 
> That's funny on the fish. I am sure they will figure it out at some point.


thanks her name is lizzy(lizzy the lizard) it was pheonix and then the vet told me she was a girl. i had broken my ankle in 2 places so i asked my sister to feed her, and they dropped her basking bulb on her. she has brain trauma now , but the doc said she should get back to normal, and shes getting there. she apparentlly likes to watch tv since shes always looking out of the tank towards the tv. ive had to treat her like a baby now and have to force feed her. its pretty sad, but hopefully she'll get better soon.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Yeah but I paid above top dollar, at one five two point zero zero, see I'm even too embarassed to say it out load, but when spend the big bucks (and I don't mind if) I expect good packing and the piece be in the same shape as the photo.
> 
> Like G. W. Bush says "Stratigery" it won't happen twice.
> 
> I hope you took Momma some place nice you were MIA yesterday evening, I was lonely.


That sucks man. And I can see your point. That much money warrants good product.

We went to my sister's house for her house warming party. It was nice to get out for a while.



sewingalot said:


> Chad is da bomb with plants! He's a great guy isn't he? Looking forward to seeing what you do with it all. That's a cute dragon. Part of me is wanting to turn the 33 gallon into a lizard lair instead of the traditional fish tank. Shrimptopia is really shaping up!


He is amazing. This is the second time I have ordered from him, and he has plant bombed me. It is awesome. He sent me a lot of cool stuff. Now let's hope I can get it in a scape that will do it justice. And thanks for the kind words.roud:



allaboutfish said:


> thanks her name is lizzy(lizzy the lizard) it was pheonix and then the vet told me she was a girl. i had broken my ankle in 2 places so i asked my sister to feed her, and they dropped her basking bulb on her. she has brain trauma now , but the doc said she should get back to normal, and shes getting there. she apparentlly likes to watch tv since shes always looking out of the tank towards the tv. ive had to treat her like a baby now and have to force feed her. its pretty sad, but hopefully she'll get better soon.


I hope she does better. That is some bad trauma to go through.


----------



## cableguy69846

Due to me getting thoroughly upset with not getting enough done, mainly the drift wood won't sink, updates tomorrow, once I ship some plants and get everything taken care of. Hopefully I will get it all finished up.:angryfire


----------



## 150EH

Relax, get a nice warm cup of coffee, it will all get done, one day and the day after that the driftwood will sink :angel:


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Relax, get a nice warm cup of coffee, it will all get done, one day and the day after that the driftwood will sink :angel:


This is true. It is probably good that I am going to wait though. I am shipping a bunch of plants tomorrow, and it will be good to thin some of them out, and be able to move a bunch around.

And instead of coffee, I have cold Mt. Dew.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

Slate and screws I'm telling you, it's magic.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Slate and screws I'm telling you, it's magic.


Already have the dirt and sand in though. I may do that part over again though. Not liking how thin the dirt layer is right now.


----------



## 150EH

Just do a tiny piece of slate it may be enough to sink it. I cleaned my wood with the hose today cause it was dirty and so so dry and notice mini Riccia growing in 10 different places, man is that a tuff plant or what. I betting AZFishKid could go out in the desert of AZ and find this stuff growing, it's almost scary like the blob or something.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Just do a tiny piece of slate it may be enough to sink it. I cleaned my wood with the hose today cause it was dirty and so so dry and notice mini Riccia growing in 10 different places, man is that a tuff plant or what. I betting AZFishKid could go out in the desert of AZ and find this stuff growing, it's almost scary like the blob or something.


Lol. Riccia is going to survive nuclear holocaust. :icon_lol: It will be roaches, twinkies, and Riccia when the world ends. ROFL!!!

If I do the slate, I am going to have to wait until my next payday. So, we will see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## chad320

Oh boy, I hope you arent fighting the really twisty ones with the rocks imbedded in them  I just had a bad flashback. I sank those for 6 months in the pond before they sunk on their own. By then I didnt have a place for them and just tossed them back in the basement. They are going to take awhile. The rest of them should sink pretty fast though.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Oh boy, I hope you arent fighting the really twisty ones with the rocks imbedded in them  I just had a bad flashback. I sank those for 6 months in the pond before they sunk on their own. By then I didnt have a place for them and just tossed them back in the basement. They are going to take awhile. The rest of them should sink pretty fast though.


Actually, a couple of those were the first to sink. It is the larger ones I am having trouble with. I am hoping sitting in water all night then being boiled again tomorrow will help.


----------



## cableguy69846

Ok. Finally got some pics to upload. Only got 2 tanks the way I want them today. I will try to get the rest done tomorrow. Here goes.

*2.5 gallon nano

*Trimmed the glosso back and cleaned out as much of the hair algae as I could. Did a 100% WC. The DHG and HC are finally starting to take off for me. Going to have a carpet again in no time.:biggrin:

FTS









HC









DHG









*2 gallon hex

*Changed this one a lot. Took out all the stems and added some DW that I got from Chad. Cleaned up the sides a lot and cleaned the gravel as much as I could. Added some Java Fern, Anubias, Mini Rose Moss, and Notocyphus. Hopefully it will all do well in this tank. The moss walls are growing like crazy, as are the Java Moss and Flame moss rocks that have been in there. Thinking of adding a glosso carpet to this tank now.

FTS









Mini Rose Moss









Notocyphus









Java Moss Rock









Flame Moss Rock









Anubias









Java Fern









That is all for today. More fishy goodness tomorrow.roud:


----------



## jkan0228

Looks pretty good to me! Hehe 

Keep us updated on those mosses!


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Looks pretty good to me! Hehe
> 
> Keep us updated on those mosses!


Thanks man.roud:

Will do. Hopefully they will do well with Excel. The Flame Moss and Java Moss do, so I am thinking these will as well.

Now I just need some Singapore Moss and regular Rose Moss.:biggrin:


----------



## chad320

I think you got the two mosses labeled backwards in your post. The 1st is Notocyphus and the 2nd is the mini rose  they look good. IDK about Excel in this small of a tank. Can you rig a DIY Co2 unit for it?


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> I think you got the two mosses labeled backwards in your post. The 1st is Notocyphus and the 2nd is the mini rose  they look good. IDK about Excel in this small of a tank. Can you rig a DIY Co2 unit for it?


Thanks. I fixed it on the pics.

I have been using Excel for a while. I only does every other day with it and do a 90% water change weekly. They should be ok, if all else fails, I may look into a paintball setup for both the small tanks. When I did a yeast reactor, I gassed the tank. Not doing that again.


----------



## chad320

Haha, yes, its easy to OD with a reactor. Save your pennies from plant sales and get a paintball setup. Some of the plants just DO NOT like Excel and Pellia, Mini pellia, Subwassertang, Notocyphus, And both Rose mosses are at the top of that list. You might get by at a 1/2 dose, but a regular dose will leave you with stunted mosses for sure.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Haha, yes, its easy to OD with a reactor. Save your pennies from plant sales and get a paintball setup. Some of the plants just DO NOT like Excel and Pellia, Mini pellia, Subwassertang, Notocyphus, And both Rose mosses are at the top of that list. You might get by at a 1/2 dose, but a regular dose will leave you with stunted mosses for sure.


Now that the stem plants are not in there, I am going to back it off a little bit. Hopefully everything will stabilize for me now. And the paintball setup is at the top of the list for the small tanks. I want one I can use on this one and the 2.5 gallon at once. Hopefully I will be able to sell some more plants soon.

If it comes down to it, I will move them and replace the moss with something else. Oh, yeah, when will you have some regular rose moss available?


----------



## 150EH

The 2.5 is looking really good and all the mosses are looking nice too!!! Are those eggs on the Anubias or just air bubbles from the glass? I thought Notocyphus was the Latin name for the Mini Rose Moss until now, duh, so they are 2 different mosses.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> The 2.5 is looking really good and all the mosses are looking nice too!!! Are those eggs on the Anubias or just air bubbles from the glass? I thought Notocyphus was the Latin name for the Mini Rose Moss until now, duh, so they are 2 different mosses.


Thanks 150. I am very happy with all the changes that happened to the 2.5. I like it a lot more now. The mosses are responding well to these small tanks. Not sure why. But I am not going to complain. I am pretty sure they are air bubbles. The tank gets overrun with them when I do a water change that is more than 10%. Yeah. They are different. Not sure of the scientific name of the Mini Rose Moss. May have to find that. Now I just need some regular Rose Moss, Singapore Moss, and Star Moss.:biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846

Looked at my drift wood this morning, and it had all sunk. YAY!:biggrin:


----------



## 150EH

Good, it nice when thing go right for a change, I can't wait to play with mine.

Bird video http://vimeo.com/31158841


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Good, it nice when thing go right for a change, I can't wait to play with mine.


Yes it is.:biggrin: How are you going to soak yours? That piece you got is huge.


----------



## Bahugo

Tanks are looking really good Cable


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Tanks are looking really good Cable


Thanks man.:biggrin:


----------



## 150EH

I'll duct tape that sucker in if I have too, but first I have a larger problem, how do I get rid of the mini Riccia growing on a dry piece of wood without using chemicals, I guess I'll just put some bleach on a Q-tip and wet the plants down.


----------



## green_valley

I am so jelous at your Glosso growth. Mine is dying off. ....sigghhh...


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I'll duct tape that sucker in if I have too, but first I have a larger problem, how do I get rid of the mini Riccia growing on a dry piece of wood without using chemicals, I guess I'll just put some bleach on a Q-tip and wet the plants down.


A brush with wire bristles should do it. Just add some elbow grease.



green_valley said:


> I am so jelous at your Glosso growth. Mine is dying off. ....sigghhh...


What tank is it in?


----------



## allaboutfish

i wanna see a close up of your beardie and his cage!


----------



## cableguy69846

allaboutfish said:


> i wanna see a close up of your beardie and his cage!


Lol. I will see what I can do.:icon_wink


----------



## cableguy69846

MY SNAKE IS BACK!!!! Alive and healthy. He was found 2 floors below where he escaped.:icon_bigg


----------



## Bahugo

LoL How did that one go? I hope you found it... 

Any luck finding a job?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> LoL How did that one go? I hope you found it...
> 
> Any luck finding a job?


My mother-in-law came upstairs and told me ever so calmly "There is a snake in the basement." I ran down threw on a pair of gloves and grabbed him. He is now safely back in his enclosure with it shut very tightly. He seems fine. A little ticked off, but healthy.

No luck on a job yet. I have a chance of getting one at Aquarium Adventure, but that is too far for me to travel without a license and car, so I will see what happens.


----------



## 150EH

I bet the house is vermin free, he's probably mad cause he was having the time of his life and you caught him, does he look fed or skinny and any scratches or wounds?

Work is hard to find right now, and employers know it!


----------



## 150EH

Is that the store in Bolingbrook or Hoffamn Estates?


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I bet the house is vermin free, he's probably mad cause he was having the time of his life and you caught him, does he look fed or skinny and any scratches or wounds?
> 
> Work is hard to find right now, and employers know it!


He looks fed, but I am still going to see if he will eat today. Need to feed the other snakes anyway. Doesn't look like he has any wounds, going to look at him a bit more closely later today when I feed him. He seemed to calm down a little bit once he figured out it was me that picked him up, but not sure if he will stay calm.

I hate looking for work. Not one to enjoy jumping through hoops for other people, but you have to do what you have to do. *shrug*


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Is that the store in Bolingbrook or Hoffamn Estates?


Bolingbrook. Are you familiar with the Chicago area?


----------



## 150EH

No, I just took a look on the web and it seems like a really nice store. I rode to Sturgis in 2007 but we avoided Chicago and took 74 through Indianapolis, so I've never even seen it but it looks beautiful on TV with the river running right through town.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> No, I just took a look on the web and it seems like a really nice store. I rode to Sturgis in 2007 but we avoided Chicago and took 74 through Indianapolis, so I've never even seen it but it looks beautiful on TV with the river running right through town.


Got ya. It is a beautiful city, but in the summer the river can smell like death, lol. It is a really nice store, the problem I have is that it is a 45 min drive for me on a good day, and with no license and one car, it could be an issue with traveling. Next time you ride to Sturgis, try to hit Chicago. I will buy you a cheeseburger from the best burger joint in America. Just be careful you don't end up in the ghetto. There is a good chance you will get shot in the wrong part of town. I am fortunate to live in the area I do. It is old and nice. Lot's of good people too.


----------



## allaboutfish

chicago is very pretty, but people talk different haha. i wish i could have a snake.


----------



## cableguy69846

allaboutfish said:


> chicago is very pretty, but people talk different haha. i wish i could have a snake.


ROFL!! To us, people from the south talk different too.:hihi:

How come you can't have a snake?


----------



## allaboutfish

mom doesnt like them, and my dad said hed let me have one but my step mom doesnt like them. so i have to wait until im 18 to get one.


----------



## cableguy69846

allaboutfish said:


> mom doesnt like them, and my dad said hed let me have one but my step mom doesnt like them. so i have to wait until im 18 to get one.


That sucks man. I am fortunate in the fact that the in-laws (who we live with) don't really care about them. As long as they are not dangerous, they are cool with them.

When you do get one, go for a cornsnake first. Very good snakes, and easy to take care of. Excellent for first time snake owners.


----------



## allaboutfish

cableguy69846 said:


> That sucks man. I am fortunate in the fact that the in-laws (who we live with) don't really care about them. As long as they are not dangerous, they are cool with them.
> 
> When you do get one, go for a cornsnake first. Very good snakes, and easy to take care of. Excellent for first time snake owners.


yea i definently want either a corn snake or a rosy boa.


----------



## cableguy69846

allaboutfish said:


> yea i definently want either a corn snake or a rosy boa.


Rosy boas are beautiful animals. Not sure how easy they are, I have not had one, but I can vouch for the corn snakes.


----------



## green_valley

OMG....you got snakes running around you house??????????? Yikessssss


----------



## cableguy69846

green_valley said:


> OMG....you got snakes running around you house??????????? Yikessssss


Lol. Not anymore. All three are caged up again now.


----------



## allaboutfish

id rather have snakes running around my house than spiders


----------



## cableguy69846

allaboutfish said:


> id rather have snakes running around my house than spiders


Lol. The cat eats every bug she finds. Won't mess with the mice though. Not sure why.


----------



## 150EH

cableguy69846 said:


> He looks fed, but I am still going to see if he will eat today. Need to feed the other snakes anyway. Doesn't look like he has any wounds, going to look at him a bit more closely later today when I feed him. He seemed to calm down a little bit once he figured out it was me that picked him up, but not sure if he will stay calm.
> 
> I hate looking for work. Not one to enjoy jumping through hoops for other people, but you have to do what you have to do. *shrug*


He must have found a few thing to eat then, because he's been emancipated for a while now, well that's good, a road trip always does the soul good.

Looking and hopping does suck but ya gotta get out there and kiss a little a$$ and act like it tastes good because if the HR person doesn't like you for any little reason there are 20 more people in line all puckered.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> He must have found a few thing to eat then, because he's been emancipated for a while now, well that's good, a road trip always does the soul good.
> 
> Looking and hopping does suck but ya gotta get out there and kiss a little a$$ and act like it tastes good because if the HR person doesn't like you for any little reason there are 20 more people in line all puckered.


I think he was living off the mice that are in the house. Hopefully he thinned their ranks a little bit. Road trips are always good for the soul. I am hoping we will get the chance to go to Potomac MD again next year at some point.

Yeah. I hate trying to do that, but I will do it and do it well. Lol.


----------



## 150EH

cableguy69846 said:


> He looks fed, but I am still going to see if he will eat today. Need to feed the other snakes anyway. Doesn't look like he has any wounds, going to look at him a bit more closely later today when I feed him. He seemed to calm down a little bit once he figured out it was me that picked him up, but not sure if he will stay calm.
> 
> I hate looking for work. Not one to enjoy jumping through hoops for other people, but you have to do what you have to do. *shrug*





cableguy69846 said:


> Got ya. It is a beautiful city, but in the summer the river can smell like death, lol. It is a really nice store, the problem I have is that it is a 45 min drive for me on a good day, and with no license and one car, it could be an issue with traveling. Next time you ride to Sturgis, try to hit Chicago. I will buy you a cheeseburger from the best burger joint in America. Just be careful you don't end up in the ghetto. There is a good chance you will get shot in the wrong part of town. I am fortunate to live in the area I do. It is old and nice. Lot's of good people too.



Thanks I will do that, I'm a little scared the way you guys pile everything on your food up there or that's what I see on the tube. 

I live between Baltimore and Washington D.C. so I speak ghetto and shoot back, lol. My mother told me when traveling to wear clean underwear and pack some heat, ya never know if your going to hit a cold spot.


----------



## 150EH

Potomac, that's were all the rich people live, Michael Jordan has/had a house there when he was with the Wizards. Who do you know in MD?


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Thanks I will do that, I'm a little scared the way you guys pile everything on your food up there or that's what I see on the tube.
> 
> I live between Baltimore and Washington D.C. so I speak ghetto and shoot back, lol. My mother told me when traveling to wear clean underwear and pack some heat, ya never know if your going to hit a cold spot.


I don't pile too much on my burgers. Mayo, lettuce, tomato, pickle and onion. And I like my burgers bloody and still Moo-ing. I am crazy like that. I live 2 blocks away from the original Top Notch, so I get cheeseburgers a lot.

Lol. I have been to both, and I hear you on the clean undies and heat bit. I don't shoot, but I am the jerk that will bring a knife to a gun fight and dive right in. Guess that is the ******* in me. Lol.:icon_cool


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Potomac, that's were all the rich people live, Michael Jordan has/had a house there when he was with the Wizards. Who do you know in MD?


We have a friend that goes to school here in Chicago and her family lives there. Her dad is a world renown chef and owns a few restaurants in DC and one in Vegas now too. If you have ever been to Central in DC, that is her dad's restaurant. We went home with her last summer, and got to see DC and the aquarium in Baltimore. It was awesome.


----------



## orchidman

mmmmm i love a good burger! still bloody on the inside please! i like them with sautee'd onions and mushrooms! along with mayo katchup mustard tomatoes lettuce, etc


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> mmmmm i love a good burger! still bloody on the inside please! i like them with sautee'd onions and mushrooms! along with mayo katchup mustard tomatoes lettuce, etc


Lol. I am with you on the rare meat. Hold the mushrooms and ketchup, and I want raw onions. Oh, and, add bacon.:thumbsup:


----------



## orchidman

bacon is just too much for me. id take raw onions, but i like the sweetness of sautee'd with the mushrooms.


----------



## sewingalot

Am I the only one that is super impressed on how well this grass is doing already?







It's like it never needed to convert over.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> bacon is just too much for me. id take raw onions, but i like the sweetness of sautee'd with the mushrooms.


I can't do mushrooms at all, and cooked onions make me sick. Call me crazy like that. Lol. But I will not knock you for liking it.:thumbsup:

And being a hard core carnivore, everything is better with bacon. Except brussle sprouts.


----------



## orchidman

im impressed with it! cant wait for it to grow alot and have you send it to me!


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> Am I the only one that is super impressed on how well this grass is doing already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like it never needed to convert over.


Thank you Sara. I think it was a tissue culture when I got it. It is going crazy now though. Even in the emersed setup. I will get some pics of that later for you.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> im impressed with it! cant wait for it to grow alot and have you send it to me!


Lol. It may be sooner than I originally thought. The stuff in the emersed greenhouse is sending out runners like crazy.


----------



## orchidman

ninja'd!

you cant do mushrooms? huh. i like the onions sautee'd so they are still firm and not slimy, but still firm yet sweet.

yeah bacon would just dissapear within the folds of the burger, so its not worth it.


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. It may be sooner than I originally thought. The stuff in the emersed greenhouse is sending out runners like crazy.


ninja'd again!

cant wait


----------



## 150EH

cableguy69846 said:


> We have a friend that goes to school here in Chicago and her family lives there. Her dad is a world renown chef and owns a few restaurants in DC and one in Vegas now too. If you have ever been to Central in DC, that is her dad's restaurant. We went home with her last summer, and got to see DC and the aquarium in Baltimore. It was awesome.


Is it a Spanish theme in the restuarant?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> ninja'd!
> 
> you cant do mushrooms? huh. i like the onions sautee'd so they are still firm and not slimy, but still firm yet sweet.
> 
> yeah bacon would just dissapear within the folds of the burger, so its not worth it.





orchidman said:


> ninja'd again!
> 
> cant wait


Lol. Cable, MTS enabler and Ninja.:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Is it a Spanish theme in the restuarant?


No. It has a very modern theme to it. It is like one of those restaurants you see on TV.

http://www.centralmichelrichard.com/

Kind of funny that I can google my friend's dad. Lol.:hihi:


----------



## 150EH

There a place I want to take my wife for a very special occasion, it's called the MiniBar and is owned by chef Jose Andres and I believe it's connected to his restaurant 'café altalantico' it only seats 6 and each person is served by their own personal chef, 20 very small courses of great bites $125 per person, ouch. But on your 30th Wedding anniversary or something like than, but the foods is cool like 'air of soy' it looks like a big Q-tip but it's all about flavor and tastes.


----------



## 150EH

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh, I've seen this place on the tele, that's some fine dinning too my friend and you get to eat there gratis, that's worth the trip to DC.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> There a place I want to take my wife for a very special occasion, it's called the MiniBar and is owned by chef Jose Andres and I believe it's connected to his restaurant 'café altalantico' it only seats 6 and each person is served by their own personal chef, 20 very small courses of great bites $125 per person, ouch. But on your 30th Wedding anniversary or something like than, but the foods is cool like 'air of soy' it looks like a big Q-tip but it's all about flavor and tastes.


That is a good place for an anniversary, too expensive for me right now. I do have a few friends that hang out at MiniBar though.



150EH said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh, I've seen this place on the tele, that's some fine dinning too my friend and you get to eat there gratis, that's worth the trip to DC.


It is really nice. Not too expensive either. It is about on par for other restaurants of that caliber. And it was kind of nice to be the people that got seated at the mysterious "Reserved" tables you see in places like that. On top of that, the chef made dinner for us at home one day too. It was the coolest thing ever. Not to mention, he is a great guy and awesome to talk to.


----------



## 150EH

Cable, my daughter just dropped of your package at the Post Office at 10:35 so I will be curious to see how long this takes during a holiday weekend?


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Cable, my daughter just dropped of your package at the Post Office at 10:35 so I will be curious to see how long this takes during a holiday weekend?


Awesome. The minute I get it you will know for sure. Need to do so much to the tanks today, it is scary.


----------



## cableguy69846

Watch for a massive amount of rescapes today. And plant movement.

I have plans.:icon_twis


----------



## 150EH

My mini Fissidens didn't come today, I hope it does ok in the dark for that long it seems like it would be a delicate plant but we will see.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> My mini Fissidens didn't come today, I hope it does ok in the dark for that long it seems like it would be a delicate plant but we will see.


It should be ok. I would imagine it will be there on Friday though.


----------



## green_valley

Anymore pictures before Turkey day?


----------



## cableguy69846

green_valley said:


> Anymore pictures before Turkey day?


For sure. As soon as I get the tanks done, I will have a ton.:biggrin:


----------



## allaboutfish

dont forget the dragon


----------



## cableguy69846

allaboutfish said:


> dont forget the dragon


roud:


----------



## 150EH

cableguy69846 said:


> For sure. As soon as I get the tanks done, I will have a ton.:biggrin:


A ton of Turkey?


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> A ton of Turkey?


Lol. Turkey and pics. We got an 18 lb. bird this year. I am happy.:hihi:

Still armpit deep in the tanks right now.:help:


----------



## allaboutfish

ew domt gas the fish with your pits


----------



## cableguy69846

allaboutfish said:


> ew domt gas the fish with your pits


ROFL!!!

---------------

Finally finished all the maintenance. Pics up a little later on. Need to get some stuff ready for dinner tomorrow.:biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846

Got the pics uploaded finally. Found out that I don't have cabomba but Limnophila sessiliflora. *starts grumbling* Still a pretty plant. I don't feel like adding commentary to all the pics, so here goes.






































































































































































































































































These last 4 are for allaboutfish. Enjoy man.





































That is all.


----------



## allaboutfish

cableguy69846 said:


> Got the pics uploaded finally. Found out that I don't have cabomba but Limnophila sessiliflora. *starts grumbling* Still a pretty plant. I don't feel like adding commentary to all the pics, so here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These last 4 are for allaboutfish. Enjoy man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.


beautiful tanks and dragon! your dragon looks so healthy, i am so glad mines finally eating on her own, and getting past her brain trama. i also have that plant thats not cabomba and its pretty, but i like my silver cabomba a little better, maybe once my silver cabombas grown in enough ill send you some


----------



## allaboutfish

oh and what mosses do you use on your driftwood? im trying to find something to do with riccia.


----------



## 150EH

How did you r Lizard get brain damage? or trama?

Cable the tanks look good, it looks like your snails are coming on fast in some, the flower was still going and under water too, cool!


----------



## allaboutfish

150EH said:


> How did you r Lizard get brain damage? or trama?
> 
> Cable the tanks look good, it looks like your snails are coming on fast in some, the flower was still going and under water too, cool!


my sisters dropped her heat lamp on her.


----------



## cableguy69846

allaboutfish said:


> beautiful tanks and dragon! your dragon looks so healthy, i am so glad mines finally eating on her own, and getting past her brain trama. i also have that plant thats not cabomba and its pretty, but i like my silver cabomba a little better, maybe once my silver cabombas grown in enough ill send you some


Thanks man. And glad to hear that your dragon is doing better. The shrimp really like the "cabomba" they hang out on it all the time. I may just leave it alone. I am going to pull all the regular H. polysperma and keep the 'Sunset' too. I just wish I had a bigger tank to showcase the H. poly 'sunset'.



allaboutfish said:


> oh and what mosses do you use on your driftwood? im trying to find something to do with riccia.


I have like 7 different mosses. Christmas, Tiawan, Flame, Java, Mini Rose, Peacock, and I am sure more that I don't remember at the moment.



150EH said:


> How did you r Lizard get brain damage? or trama?
> 
> Cable the tanks look good, it looks like your snails are coming on fast in some, the flower was still going and under water too, cool!


Thanks 150. I found a ton of white worms in the shrimp tank today too. And that is the second flower it has put out. The other one is still there and huge too. It is crazy.


----------



## allaboutfish

cableguy69846 said:


> Thanks man. And glad to hear that your dragon is doing better. The shrimp really like the "cabomba" they hang out on it all the time. I may just leave it alone. I am going to pull all the regular H. polysperma and keep the 'Sunset' too. I just wish I had a bigger tank to showcase the H. poly 'sunset'.
> 
> 
> 
> I have like 7 different mosses. Christmas, Tiawan, Flame, Java, Mini Rose, Peacock, and I am sure more that I don't remember at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks 150. I found a ton of white worms in the shrimp tank today too. And that is the second flower it has put out. The other one is still there and huge too. It is crazy.


how hard is flame moss to grow and attach to things? i like the look of it and star moss. i cant wait until my sunset turns pink(assuming that it wil; haha)


----------



## cableguy69846

allaboutfish said:


> how hard is flame moss to grow and attach to things? i like the look of it and star moss. i cant wait until my sunset turns pink(assuming that it wil; haha)


It turns pink under high light. It is pretty cool. I like it under medium light though when the leaf is still green and the veins are pink. Some of mine are almost red. It is crazy. The "cabomba" will turn like a burnt orange under intense light too. It is pretty cool.

Flame moss is easy to grow. So is Java. There are a couple that are a pain, but they mainly like lots of nutrients in the water column, some CO2 is a plus, lower temps like mid to low 70's, require little light usually. The 2 rocks in the small tank in the pics I just posted are Flame moss and Java moss.


----------



## allaboutfish

cableguy69846 said:


> It turns pink under high light. It is pretty cool. I like it under medium light though when the leaf is still green and the veins are pink. Some of mine are almost red. It is crazy. The "cabomba" will turn like a burnt orange under intense light too. It is pretty cool.
> 
> Flame moss is easy to grow. So is Java. There are a couple that are a pain, but they mainly like lots of nutrients in the water column, some CO2 is a plus, lower temps like mid to low 70's, require little light usually. The 2 rocks in the small tank in the pics I just posted are Flame moss and Java moss.


 oh ok cool. i might need to get me some flame moss then. i have riccia and java moss now. i dont really like java.


----------



## cableguy69846

allaboutfish said:


> oh ok cool. i might need to get me some flame moss then. i have riccia and java moss now. i dont really like java.


Java moss gets a bit crazy. No doubt about that, but shrimp love it. They seem to be all over the Peacock moss I just put in the tank today too, so that may be another option for you as well. If you would like, I can see how much Flame moss I can scare up, I think the rock needs a hair cut soon anyway, and maybe do a trade once your cabomba takes off a bit more? I would be happy to throw some Peacock moss in too for you to try out.roud:


----------



## allaboutfish

awesome!! yea thatd be great, as long as i can ship plants without heat packs. ive shipped fish and plants i just dont wanna go through the hassle of getting the heat packs, but the trucks, and warehouses in USPS are heated so it should be ok. when would the moss be ready? im getting more silver cabomba friday and should have some trimmings in a week or two.


----------



## cableguy69846

allaboutfish said:


> awesome!! yea thatd be great, as long as i can ship plants without heat packs. ive shipped fish and plants i just dont wanna go through the hassle of getting the heat packs, but the trucks, and warehouses in USPS are heated so it should be ok. when would the moss be ready? im getting more silver cabomba friday and should have some trimmings in a week or two.


I will probably be in that same time frame. So, we should be good to go right around the same time. I may have to trim it before then, but I can stick it in a net in one of the tanks and it will be fine. The peacock moss is going crazy. And I wouldn't worry about heat packs. Like you said, the facilities are heated, and as long as you pack it well (lots of insulation, I use paper towel) it will be fine. And if it fails, we wait till it warms up a bit and try again.roud:


----------



## allaboutfish

i have actual house insulation(my pygmy sunfish were shipped in it and i like to keep the shipping supplies) so im good with insulation. just pm me when you have enough available. im pretty sure it will only be a week bc i have 6 stems and 3 baby stems(like around an inch), and im getting 5 more stems, plus it does really well in my tank.


----------



## cableguy69846

allaboutfish said:


> i have actual house insulation(my pygmy sunfish were shipped in it and i like to keep the shipping supplies) so im good with insulation. just pm me when you have enough available. im pretty sure it will only be a week bc i have 6 stems and 3 baby stems(like around an inch), and im getting 5 more stems, plus it does really well in my tank.


Sounds good to me. I will check all my moss in a few days and see where I am at. From the looks of it today though, I should have some ready by then. I will let you know for sure.roud:


----------



## allaboutfish

cool!


----------



## cableguy69846

allaboutfish said:


> cool!


roud:


----------



## jkan0228

My god this thread has 80 pages.... Zach's bobs, and your threads are all turning into novels!


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> My god this thread has 80 pages.... Zach's bobs, and your threads are all turning into novels!


Lol, and Rich is on his second.:hihi:


----------



## jkan0228

Exactly my point! Although you guys do post more pics than I do.... By a long shot. Ha


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Exactly my point! Although you guys do post more pics than I do.... By a long shot. Ha


Lol. That is true. You know the solution to that, right?roud:


----------



## orchidman

jkan0228 said:


> My god this thread has 80 pages.... Zach's bobs, and your threads are all turning into novels!


yep! soon we can sell them. and eventually make a movie! not sure what id call mine. maybe _The Brotherhood of the Travelling Pink Panties_ or something like that  dibs on playing Damon!!!



cableguy69846 said:


> Lol, and Rich is on his second.:hihi:


lucky i havent started my second!



jkan0228 said:


> Exactly my point! Although you guys do post more pics than I do.... By a long shot. Ha


whos fault is that??



cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. That is true. You know the solution to that, right?roud:


roud:roud:roud:roud:


----------



## 150EH

Boy, there would be a lot of folks wanting their money back at that premier "The Mountain Dew Chronicles"


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Boy, there would be a lot of folks wanting their money back at that premier "The Mountain Dew Chronicles"


ROFL!!!roud:


BTW, Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## orchidman

hahah! why would you name it mountain dew? 

_the adventures of orchidbob_ or _PP vs awesome ladies- the real story_


----------



## 150EH

Take a look in the background of Cables photos, he's a MD freak, that's why he zip'n around playing with all those tanks, it's the constant MD buzz he's got going!

I think "The Brotherhood of the Traveling Pink Panties" might attract the wrong audience.

I know you younger guys are gonna chow dow on some bird today, we just put ours in the oven at noon, and everything is homemade, pecan pie, chocolate sour cream bundt cake, taters, veggies, mmmmmm. O' we did the Good Eats guy Alton Browns turkey brine and cooking, I even made homemade vegtable stock for the brine, no cans of stock this year!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> hahah! why would you name it mountain dew?
> 
> _the adventures of orchidbob_ _PP vs awesome ladies- the real story_


Lol. Mine would be _The Mountain Dew Chronicles_, as I pretty much live on the stuff, and you can tell because all my Yeast reactors use Mt. Dew bottles.:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Take a look in the background of Cables photos, he's a MD freak, that's why he zip'n around playing with all those tanks, it's the constant MD buzz he's got going!
> 
> I think "The Brotherhood of the Traveling Pink Panties" might attract the wrong audience.


Between Mt. Dew and coffee, I am surprised I have not broken the sound barrier yet. Lol.

The Brotherhood of the Traveling Pink Panties, Nice.:hihi:


----------



## 150EH

Oh, I meant to ask what the heck are white worms and how did they get in there?


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Oh, I meant to ask what the heck are white worms and how did they get in there?


They are just little aquatic worms. I don't know much more than that, lol. They come from the dirt, I think. I am going to do a bit of research and let you know.roud:


----------



## orchidman

150EH said:


> Take a look in the background of Cables photos, he's a MD freak, that's why he zip'n around playing with all those tanks, it's the constant MD buzz he's got going!
> 
> I think "The Brotherhood of the Traveling Pink Panties" might attract the wrong audience.
> 
> I know you younger guys are gonna chow dow on some bird today, we just put ours in the oven at noon, and everything is homemade, pecan pie, chocolate sour cream bundt cake, taters, veggies, mmmmmm. O' we did the Good Eats guy Alton Browns turkey brine and cooking, I even made homemade vegtable stock for the brine, no cans of stock this year!


haha true true. they would be all like " this is a rip off! i dont want to look at plants!"

haha we are eating at two. mom and my aunts have been cooking all day. everyhting is homemade! i cant wait!!



cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Mine would be _The Mountain Dew Chronicles_, as I pretty much live on the stuff, and you can tell because all my Yeast reactors use Mt. Dew bottles.:hihi:


haha true



cableguy69846 said:


> Between Mt. Dew and coffee, I am surprised I have not broken the sound barrier yet. Lol.
> 
> The Brotherhood of the Traveling Pink Panties, Nice.:hihi:



he bleeds mountain dew. and salivates coffe


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> haha true true. they would be all like " this is a rip off! i dont want to look at plants!"
> 
> haha we are eating at two. mom and my aunts have been cooking all day. everyhting is homemade! i cant wait!!
> 
> 
> 
> haha true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he bleeds mountain dew. and salivates coffe


We are eating about 6-ish. Just put the turkey in the oven. Everything homemade here as well. However, I am making my Grandma's recipes for Christmas and I am getting a bigger bird. My goal on the holidays, is to eat until my pants don't fit any more.:hihi:

Lol. At the MD/coffee bit. It is very true.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

Happy Thanksgiving Cable!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Cable!


Thank you.roud:


----------



## jkan0228

Hey cable. I have a few stems of blyxa now. Pm me? That's if you still want them


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Hey cable. I have a few stems of blyxa now. Pm me? That's if you still want them


PM sent.roud:


----------



## jkan0228

Replied.


----------



## cableguy69846

Thought I would throw this up for turkey day. Enjoy.roud:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qr_bafkB60


----------



## 150EH

Ready for round 2, I just got all the food put away and took a hour long nap, now I'm not sure if I should start with pie or turkey.

What was the lizard eating??? It looked like parsley.

Edit: I had to break out a new 50 ml syringe to make gravy.


----------



## allaboutfish

im glad you all get to eat your pants off!!! i just had to be sick on thanksgiving!! i cant eat anything with out it comming back up to see me.haha


----------



## 2in10

Beautiful plants and animal


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Ready for round 2, I just got all the food put away and took a hour long nap, now I'm not sure if I should start with pie or turkey.
> 
> What was the lizard eating??? It looked like parsley.
> 
> Edit: I had to break out a new 50 ml syringe to make gravy.


Lol. We just got done eating. Going to be looking for turkey or pie in like an hour though.

It was parsley. From our garden. He loves it. I think next year I am going to try my hand at some hydroponic lettuce for him though. Going to have to switch to buying greens for now though.

Very handy tools.:icon_bigg



allaboutfish said:


> im glad you all get to eat your pants off!!! i just had to be sick on thanksgiving!! i cant eat anything with out it comming back up to see me.haha


On Turkey day? That sucks man. I would eat anyway. I like turkey and stuffing that much. And I have to admit, this was the first year the my fiancee and I handled dinner, and she nailed the turkey. It was amazing.



2in10 said:


> Beautiful plants and animal


Thank you kind sir.:icon_bigg


----------



## cableguy69846

Got some new fish today, and my plants from 150 came in this morning. Going to plant everything and get a few more fish tomorrow. Will update and post some pictures then.:icon_smil


----------



## allaboutfish

what kind of fish??


----------



## cableguy69846

allaboutfish said:


> what kind of fish??


I got a few swordtails for the 20 high, some cardinal tetras for the 10 gallon, and some ghost shrimp for the 10 gallon. I am going to pick up some more cardinal tetras tomorrow as my LFS is having a huge sale.


----------



## Bahugo

What pet store?


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> I got a few swordtails for the 20 high, some cardinal tetras for the 10 gallon, and some ghost shrimp for the 10 gallon. I am going to pick up some more cardinal tetras tomorrow as my LFS is having a huge sale.


Nice, looking forward to pics!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> What pet store?


Animal Island. He has closing the store at 6 tomorrow and reopening at 7 with an amazing sale going on. I am going tomorrow. And today he had 50% off all the fish. It was pretty cool.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Nice, looking forward to pics!


Thanks.:icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo

Wait he is closing tomorrow at 6 and reopening at 7?


----------



## 150EH

I'm glad that worked out good, the PP thing. Man it was brutal today, no planted tank all day so I had to go outside and rake leaves and everytime I checked there was nothing until 7 pm or later.

I hope you like the plant and I tried to send you stuff that you don't have in your colection, the BC is a really slow grower so you might wand to put that in a tank infused with Mountain Dew, the MF will pearl nice if it gets some soda too. Oh I started with just 3 little strands of the RC and now I'm up to 10 but it took 2 months and that other stuff just doubles every 10 day if it has plenty of light.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Wait he is closing tomorrow at 6 and reopening at 7?


Yeah, to get the sale up and running. I guess he is staying open late and will have free pizza and stuff. He usually does this at least once a year. It is pretty cool.



150EH said:


> I'm glad that worked out good, the PP thing. Man it was brutal today, no planted tank all day so I had to go outside and rake leaves and everytime I checked there was nothing until 7 pm or later.
> 
> I hope you like the plant and I tried to send you stuff that you don't have in your colection, the BC is a really slow grower so you might wand to put that in a tank infused with Mountain Dew, the MF will pearl nice if it gets some soda too. Oh I started with just 3 little strands of the RC and now I'm up to 10 but it took 2 months and that other stuff just doubles every 10 day if it has plenty of light.


I was going crazy too. I ended up going to the LFS and spending money, but that is ok. The fiancee picked out the swords. They are awesome looking.

They are all cool plants. The BC is going in the new 10 gallon, which will be getting some Mt. Dew soon, and the others are going in the old 10 gallon with the ferts and CO2 already in place. Just need to get everything in place tomorrow after I ship some plants out.


----------



## 150EH

I just saw your sales thread, nice. How did you do, people love those little carpet plants so I know they probably did well, I was just wonder how the response was to emerged growth?


----------



## Bahugo

150EH said:


> I just saw your sales thread, nice. How did you do, people love those little carpet plants so I know they probably did well, I was just wonder how the response was to emerged growth?


Emersed carpet plants generally sell quick, I've only had a few people turn them down. I had a few people turn them down too get submersed too do a dry start, the irony.


----------



## 150EH

I figured they would sell quickly.

If you guys like dogs take a look at this youtube video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I just saw your sales thread, nice. How did you do, people love those little carpet plants so I know they probably did well, I was just wonder how the response was to emerged growth?


I just shipped out 3 packages this morning, if that is any indication. And I have to send another out tomorrow. The carpet plants go quick. I may set up a large box for each this spring. Can't wait till the DHG takes off.:icon_smil


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Emersed carpet plants generally sell quick, I've only had a few people turn them down. I had a few people turn them down too get submersed too do a dry start, the irony.


Lol. That is irony.



150EH said:


> I figured they would sell quickly.
> 
> If you guys like dogs take a look at this youtube video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw&feature=player_embedded


I am almost out of glosso already, and the HC is going quick.

That video is funny as all get out. Lol. Even the fiancee laughed at it, and she is more a cat-video-person.


----------



## green_valley

Those plants in the pots are growing crazy. What's the soil/substrate?


----------



## cableguy69846

green_valley said:


> Those plants in the pots are growing crazy. What's the soil/substrate?


A thin layer of aquarium gravel on the bottom, 4 or 5 inches of Miracle Gro Organic Garden Soil, and aquarium gravel as a cap. Some have black sand as a cap too.roud:


----------



## green_valley

cableguy69846 said:


> A thin layer of aquarium gravel on the bottom, 4 or 5 inches of Miracle Gro Organic Garden Soil, and aquarium gravel as a cap. Some have black sand as a cap too.roud:


Wow, that's a lot of layers. It's looking wellroud:


----------



## cableguy69846

green_valley said:


> Wow, that's a lot of layers. It's looking wellroud:


The only reason the gravel is on the bottom too is to keep the dirt from coming out of the hole in the bottom of the pot. If not for that, I would not have put it in there.


----------



## rikardob

cableguy69846 said:


> The only reason the gravel is on the bottom too is to keep the dirt from coming out of the hole in the bottom of the pot. If not for that, I would not have put it in there.


Yeah, pretty standard procedure. I use smooth river rocks in the bottom of all my pots to help with drainage too (not a problem with yours lol).


----------



## cableguy69846

rikardob said:


> Yeah, pretty standard procedure. I use smooth river rocks in the bottom of all my pots to help with drainage too (not a problem with yours lol).


There is also a small square of crafters mesh covering the hole. I think it may have been overkill, but it is still there.


----------



## 150EH

I got my Amazon order today with the light for the 2.5, it is only 2 watts and really small but I'll give it a try. I know we have to get a minimum amount of light everyday to process vitamin C so we don't get scurvy but I have not idea how much shrimp need. The diode are is only 3 x 1.5 and a 2 watts total I'm not sure it will even grow moss but I'm pretty sure I can grow algae, "oh those are pretty green shrimp"


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I got my Amazon order today with the light for the 2.5, it is only 2 watts and really small but I'll give it a try. I know we have to get a minimum amount of light everyday to process vitamin C so we don't get scurvy but I have not idea how much shrimp need. The diode are is only 3 x 1.5 and a 2 watts total I'm not sure it will even grow moss but I'm pretty sure I can grow algae, "oh those are pretty green shrimp"


If worst comes to worst, go to walmart or Ikea and pick up a desk lamp with a screw in type socket and throw a 10 watt 6500K spiral CFL in it. roud:

Are the LED's double bright?


----------



## 150EH

No, but I think they will be ok, it's going to be about the shrimp mostly, but if it doesn't work I'll replace it with something.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> No, but I think they will be ok, it's going to be about the shrimp mostly, but if it doesn't work I'll replace it with something.


If you have it close enough to the tank, it should work out. Those LED's have pretty decent par readings. Even the regular ones. I can't see it not growing anything.


----------



## Bahugo

Did you go up too animal island? Any new pics?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Did you go up too animal island? Any new pics?


Naw. Rachael was not feeling well and I kind of did not want to drag my kid up there in the midst of all those people. I may order some fish from msjinkzd on here though. She has a lot of the stuff I want. I need to sell some more plants first though.

No new pics yet either. Didn't get anything done to the tanks except for dosing and feeding. I am going to hit them full force tomorrow though. I need to really rearrange the 20 gallon, and trim some leaves in the 10 and get all the plants 150 sent me in some substrate. I did get a dozen cardinal tetras, and 6 ghost shrimp for the 10 gallon yesterday as well as 3 Pineapple Wag Swordtails for the 20 gallon. I got 1 male and 2 females in the 20 gallon, and one of the females started dropping babies even before they were out of the bag. I saw one fry today. I think I lost one tetra and at least i ghost shrimp though, and I have not seen one of the swords since this morning. I will see what happens though. I am going to get some more cardinals for the 10 gallon soon. And I want to get some panda cories for Mossville, some otos for the 20 and some type of tetra for the 20 as well. I am also thinking some yellows for Mossville, and I want some dario dario for the 2.5 gal and 2 gal(maybe) and so far msjnxzd has almost all of those. I think I will place an order with her in a couple of weeks or so. Unless I can sell more plants. I also have a large order of plants coming from gordon next week. That should ship out on Monday and hopefully be here on Wednesday. And I think I am about to order some DHG 'Belem'. Might stick that in the 2 gal and see if I can get it to carpet. I am also going to see about some Blyxa from Jkan in the next day or so. Lots of stuff going to happen here soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## cableguy69846

Did some maintenance today. Was going to take some pictures, but after I took a video, the camera was dead, so it will have to wait. I have some pics from Black Friday when I first got my new fish. I am uploading them now, then I will do the video. Hopefully I will get some more today.

*10 gallon*
Only lost one cardinal so far, and I suspect the rest will do well. Found a dead ghost shrimp today, and don't know where the rest are. I saw at least 2 of them. Got all the plants planted that I got from 150 the other day. The tank is still angry with me about the rescape last week too. Had to trim a bunch of dead or dying crypt leaves and the D. diandra is still looking bad, but showing new growth. Going to wait till it grows more, then trim off the tops and replant. Some pics from when I brought the new fish home.














































*20 gallon
*All the fish are still alive. I have even seen at least one fry. So I am happy about that. I pulled a bunch of the H. polysperma out today and threw it in the garbage. I have a feeling I am going to be putting the AS in really soon. Maybe this week when I need something to keep my mind off the fact that I am quitting smoking. We will see. If I do set it up though, I am going to have to move it soon, so I am not sure. I know I will at least be redoing some of the pots in there. I need to space everything out a little better, and I really need some otos cuz of the algae on the glass. May go get 3 or 4 of those today. Here is a pic of one of the swordtails. Video will be up a little later. Have to upload it to YouTube.










*Mossville
*Added some Bacopa that 150 sent me and I am not sure I like the scape at this point. Think I am going to change it this week also. We will see. The plants are all doing really well though. Lots of growth on the Myrio and Poly that Chad sent me. Also the bacopa that orchidman sent me is doing really well. All the mosses show no signs of dying but not really any new growth on them either. Going to add some CO2 to this tank really soon. Still have not gotten a new filter for it either. Need to do that too.

*Shrimptopia
*Not really anything to update on this one. I see the dead shrimp on occasion, but nothing really bad.

*2.5 gallon nano
*Gave the moss on the DW a trim today in an effort to get rid of the hair algae that is still there and cleaned it up as best I could. We will see what happens. Still showing signs of growth.

*2 gallon hex
*Algae is diminishing. Did a water change today. Other than that, not much going on with it.

*Emersed setup
*The crypts Chad sent me are growing back nicely. Gonna get some pics of that today too. Need more dirt as I want to bring the dirt levels up a bit. Maybe another inch or so.

That is all for now. Going to get a bunch of pics later for you all.:icon_smil


----------



## green_valley

Nice pictures Cable. I was wondering about that shrimp. It looks like algae all over him? hmmmmmmm............


----------



## cableguy69846

green_valley said:


> Nice pictures Cable. I was wondering about that shrimp. It looks like algae all over him? hmmmmmmm............


Lol. Not algae. I have noticed that they naturally have a blue/green tint to them. It is kind of cool.


----------



## cableguy69846

Here is the video I promised. I am going to keep getting videos just cuz they are cool. Counted at least 3 fry in the 20 gallon. Glad of that. I just hope they are the same as the other fish. I don't want to have to cull them in this jungle of a tank.

Swordtails

Enjoy.:icon_smil


----------



## green_valley

cableguy69846 said:


> Here is the video I promised. I am going to keep getting videos just cuz they are cool. Counted at least 3 fry in the 20 gallon. Glad of that. I just hope they are the same as the other fish. I don't want to have to cull them in this jungle of a tank.
> 
> Swordtails
> 
> Enjoy.:icon_smil


Awesome swordtails. And that's what you called, nice soundtrackroud: .....Rock on roud:


----------



## 150EH

Take a close looks at the ghost shrimp in the third shot from the top it looks like he has another smaller shrimp under him or my eyes are getting wacky. All the new fish and shrimp look great, the cardinals always show well.

The Swordtails look good in the video.


----------



## allaboutfish

150EH said:


> Take a close looks at the ghost shrimp in the third shot from the top it looks like he has another smaller shrimp under him or my eyes are getting wacky. All the new fish and shrimp look great, the cardinals always show well.
> 
> The Swordtails look good in the video.


oh my gosh its a ghost shrimp haunting the other shrimp!!!


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Love how the spaces inbetween the clay pots make natural caves & tunnels for the swords! (pretty swords, too)
I really do like the look of having plants in pots in a tank - it sounds weird, but it looks good.


----------



## cableguy69846

green_valley said:


> Awesome swordtails. And that's what you called, nice soundtrackroud: .....Rock on roud:


Thanks. Lol. Soundtrack was Stone Sour.:icon_smil



150EH said:


> Take a close looks at the ghost shrimp in the third shot from the top it looks like he has another smaller shrimp under him or my eyes are getting wacky. All the new fish and shrimp look great, the cardinals always show well.
> 
> The Swordtails look good in the video.


That's not another shrimp under him, I think it was just his legs when the camera took the shot. And thanks 150.:icon_smil



allaboutfish said:


> oh my gosh its a ghost shrimp haunting the other shrimp!!!


Lol. With ghost shrimp, I would not doubt it.



driftwoodhunter said:


> Love how the spaces inbetween the clay pots make natural caves & tunnels for the swords! (pretty swords, too)
> I really do like the look of having plants in pots in a tank - it sounds weird, but it looks good.


It is pretty cool. I have to rearrange some of them though. I want them to have some more swimming room. Going to mess with it a bit later this week. Thanks on the swords. I was going to get regular Pineapple Swords, and then the fiancee saw those and told me to get them. So, I did. I think I am going to be happier with them.


----------



## cableguy69846

Finally the pics.

*Mossville

*FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side









*2.5 gallon
*
FTS









*2 Gallon hex

*FTS









*20 gallon

*FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side









*10 gallon

*FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side









Riccia from 150









Rotala sp. 'Colorata' that I got from 150









Macrandra that I got from Chad last week. Lots of new growth on it.









*Emersed boxes

*Container 1









A crypt from Chad.









Container 2









More crypts from Chad. Not sure what they are yet, but they are recovering nicely and putting out new leaves already. He had them growing emerged as well and said that one of them was a Green Gecko for sure.




































DHG is taking off. You can see all the shoots coming out of the main body of it.









Will get more pics later this week. Need to move some things around through out the week.:icon_smil


----------



## 150EH

It all looks good Cable and the on thing that jumps out is the moss walls are starting to take off, it seemed like they really took a long time but now the mesh will be hidden in no time.

You sold a lot of carpet plants and now need to start over with some new plantings, the DHG is nice and green and sending out runners for new plants.

Chad is sending my order out today and he included some extra mosses so I'll be curious to see what I have, but I'm really not looking forward to installing the new driftwood and some how my lust for plants and all things aquaria is starting to fade a little. Well the club meeting is this Saturday and maybe that will help me get a jump start and get back into things but I have a ton of stuff to do and I'm just not motivated. Maybe I need to take some Jamitol or Hybernol to get through the winter.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> It all looks good Cable and the on thing that jumps out is the moss walls are starting to take off, it seemed like they really took a long time but now the mesh will be hidden in no time.
> 
> You sold a lot of carpet plants and now need to start over with some new plantings, the DHG is nice and green and sending out runners for new plants.
> 
> Chad is sending my order out today and he included some extra mosses so I'll be curious to see what I have, but I'm really not looking forward to installing the new driftwood and some how my lust for plants and all things aquaria is starting to fade a little. Well the club meeting is this Saturday and maybe that will help me get a jump start and get back into things but I have a ton of stuff to do and I'm just not motivated. Maybe I need to take some Jamitol or Hybernol to get through the winter.


Thanks man. The moss walls are taking forever. I think it was the light. The mesh was blocking way too much of it for too long. They are finally starting to grow though. I just hope that they cover up the mesh soon. I am sick of seeing it. Lol.

I want to add some more dirt to the bins the carpet plants are in. Get the dirt level up closer to the top of the bins. I think it will work out better that way. I could sell one more golf ball size of each though before I do that then start the bins over.

Chad is awesome. Every time I have ordered from him, he has included extras. It is great. The last time I ordered form him, I was expecting 2 mosses and maybe 5 or 6 pieces of DW. He sent me a ton of crypts, both mosses, and some stem plants, not to mention, a whole box of DW. I will continue to order from him when it comes to mosses. All the stuff he sent me was healthy as can be too. It took me a while to get back into it too. I spent a lot of time just keeping things alive and not much else. After spending a lot of time on here though, I got the bug again, and now that I am back at it, I don't see myself leaving again. There is something awesome about seeing things grow and thrive. And I am making a little money off it too. So that always helps.


----------



## 150EH

Well one thing that stands true for all plants is pruning promotes growth, so even if you trim it lightly it may help send new growth in multiple directions.

I'm sure you've got it under control but it might be wise to get out the tweezers and relocate individual plants so they can grow in any direction, and it should come easy now that they have adjusted to being above water and their new soil.

I need to buy some tanks and have a rack of grow out tanks, with some items I can sell the extra cash really helps but my wife is not taking to the idea so far, but after I see that Petco DPG sale she'll have to adjust. This could easily be a work from home job, with cheap tanks, lights, and minimal expense, but she thinks I want more show type tanks that eat money, but I want to make money.

Man last week I threw out a ton of Riccia to let some light back in to my tank and I ended up with a dozen good clumps, so I sold 6 but waited til this morning to ship due to the holiday. So I get out my trusty long tweezers and use them as a cradle to remove the clumps from the tank and I find almost half have a large brown goo like area in the centers. One I just trashed, 4 or 5 I went through with the tweezers and noticed a bunch of Ramshead snails, so I guess some fish food must have gotten in the Riccia and attracted the snails. I never had snails in this tank before but after buying auction plants I need to take action again, I thought I had these things beat.

I hope I didn't send you any,


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Well one thing that stands true for all plants is pruning promotes growth, so even if you trim it lightly it may help send new growth in multiple directions.
> 
> I'm sure you've got it under control but it might be wise to get out the tweezers and relocate individual plants so they can grow in any direction, and it should come easy now that they have adjusted to being above water and their new soil.
> 
> I need to buy some tanks and have a rack of grow out tanks, with some items I can sell the extra cash really helps but my wife is not taking to the idea so far, but after I see that Petco DPG sale she'll have to adjust. This could easily be a work from home job, with cheap tanks, lights, and minimal expense, but she thinks I want more show type tanks that eat money, but I want to make money.
> 
> Man last week I threw out a ton of Riccia to let some light back in to my tank and I ended up with a dozen good clumps, so I sold 6 but waited til this morning to ship due to the holiday. So I get out my trusty long tweezers and use them as a cradle to remove the clumps from the tank and I find almost half have a large brown goo like area in the centers. One I just trashed, 4 or 5 I went through with the tweezers and noticed a bunch of Ramshead snails, so I guess some fish food must have gotten in the Riccia and attracted the snails. I never had snails in this tank before but after buying auction plants I need to take action again, I thought I had these things beat.
> 
> I hope I didn't send you any,


The fiancee is pushing me to start setting up grow out tanks. She wants to breed reptiles and she is all for me doing the whole work from home thing. She wants to have a pet store and not have to work for the Man anymore and I am with her on it.

I think you may be right on the spreading it out bit. I want to wait until I get more dirt though. Right now I am happy with the clumps for the most part, but when I add the dirt, I am going to split up as much as possible. I want to get some more carpeting plants too as they do really well on the SnS. There are always people looking for stuff like that. I have a second type of DHG coming this week along with more crypts and some Blyxa. After that I am going to try and sell sell sell to start paying for the racks and things I want to get.

I hate throwing out plants. It is sorta depressing. And I think I did get a couple of snails from you, but I am not going to complain about them. I like having them in the tanks. I even saved a few that were in the bags from the plants you sent. Lol, call me crazy, but I like the diversity of life they add to the tank. And they help with all the times I overfeed. I am sorta notorious for that.

Once your wife realizes what can be made from a rack of tanks, and sees the money she will warm up to it a bit. My fiancee was the same way until I explained what I can accomplish with a fish room. And I am going to make sure it is out of her way, so she won't have to deal with it all the time. Her biggest gripe about my tanks is the fact that they are all over the place. Once I get the basement in order and start moving things around, she will be much happier. And at a certain point, I don't tell her I am putting up another tank until I have it half full already. She is not too happy about it, but once it is up and running and planted with fish, she enjoys them almost as much as I do.


----------



## chad320

Wow, nice to visit your thread and see some compliments  Thanks guys! Cable, whats the bacopa on the right/middle of mossville? Is it saltzmanii? I have been lookin nigh and low for that stuff if it is. Your DHG looks like it starting to find its stride too. You will have a ton here shortly  I hope your crypts do good for you. As they put out some leaves I should be able to ID some for you. All of your stuff is really coming along great, nice to see all the pics!


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Wow, nice to visit your thread and see some compliments  Thanks guys! Cable, whats the bacopa on the right/middle of mossville? Is it saltzmanii? I have been lookin nigh and low for that stuff if it is. Your DHG looks like it starting to find its stride too. You will have a ton here shortly  I hope your crypts do good for you. As they put out some leaves I should be able to ID some for you. All of your stuff is really coming along great, nice to see all the pics!


No problem man. I like to give good feed back to good people. And so far, you have gone above and beyond what I expected.:icon_smil

The Bacopa is B. caroliniana that 150 sent me when I ordered some riccia and a syringe. It is a nice plant, and really healthy. It is going to be moved in the tank though. I don't like it right in the middle. I think it is going to end up shading the DW with the Java on it too much. And it just looks too cluttered right there. Not sure where I am going to move it though. And thanks on the DHG. It is going a bit slower than I would like, but I will have some patience now with it. I have learned not to rush stuff like that. Lol. Took a long time, but still. I am going to do that with the crypts. I want them to put out some new leaves so I can trim off the bad ones and get them growing great. As soon as that happens, I will be asking you for ID's.roud: By the way, do you have any regular Rose Moss, or Singapore moss in the works? If so, in another 2 weeks, I will be interested in some for sure.


----------



## 150EH

I got it from my LFS it was just labeled Bacopa Caroliniana, but I have no idea.

Nah, no way after taking a look at BACOPA SALZMANNII at APC.


----------



## chad320

Dang, I was hoping I finally found it. That DHG seems to take a good acclimation period but once it gets comfortable, look out!

Yeah, I have a little of each just LMK when you are ready.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I got it from my LFS it was just labeled Bacopa Caroliniana, but I have no idea.


I am pretty sure you are right. I may do a little bit of searching on it though. Amazingly healthy though. I love it.

Edit: 150, you ninjad me. Lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Dang, I was hoping I finally found it. That DHG seems to take a good acclimation period but once it gets comfortable, look out!
> 
> Yeah, I have a little of each just LMK when you are ready.


It has taken about 2 weeks to fully acclimate, but now it is hitting it's stride.

I will for sure. Maybe 2 weeks when I get my next check.


----------



## cableguy69846

Just got 3 boxes of plants in the mail.


----------



## Bahugo

Congrats who did you order plants from whatcha get?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Congrats who did you order plants from whatcha get?


Got some from Jkan, gordonrichards, and nilocg. Got some Blyxa, DHG 'Belem'. an R.A.O.K., and a bunch of crypts. Going to be a busy day a little later on.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

You need to get up pics lol


----------



## nonconductive

man where are you finding room for all these plants?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> You need to get up pics lol


Lol. I will. I need to get some ID's anyway.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

Ok. I need a bunch of ID's. I planted them all in the greenhouse for now, and I am pretty sure they are all crypts, but just to make sure.

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









#7









#8









#9









#10









#11









#12









#13









I know #1 is not a crypt, but have no idea what it is. Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> man where are you finding room for all these plants?


Lol. I am getting very creative. I am not going to get any more until the racks go up now. ABSOLUTELY no more room.roud:


----------



## 150EH

I think I have #6 sp. 4, lol. 4 and 5 look like Cryptocoryne beckettii, maybe.

You need to copy and paste that whole post to the plant section.

2 and 3 look like Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae

13 looks like C. wendtii 'green gecko'

I probably got them all wrong.


----------



## orchidman

they look so healthy! where did you get them?

im pretty sure the top one is an anubias afzellii, especially if you happened to get it from gordonrichards


----------



## cableguy69846

Thanks 150.roud: I am terrible with plant ID's.



orchidman said:


> they look so healthy! where did you get them?
> 
> im pretty sure the top one is an anubias afzellii, especially if you happened to get it from gordonrichards


I got Blyxa from jkan0228, some DHG 'belem' from nilocg, and the rest from gordon. I added a bunch of stuff to my RAOK I got from him, and I think I may have overdid it. I have a list of what I ordered somewhere, I just have to find it.


----------



## orchidman

then number 1 is definitely anubia afzellii


----------



## zachary908

Bob he didn't put up an RAOK.. he means he added some plants to the RAOK that he got from Gordon.


----------



## orchidman

oh, haha im so dumb. sorry for my dumb-osity


----------



## 150EH

You should just ask Gordon, and don't thank me yet I could be wrong, I though he listed some of the stuff in the RAOK thread but I only looked briefly.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> then number 1 is definitely anubia afzellii


Gordon said a lenceolata.



zachary908 said:


> Bob he didn't put up an RAOK.. he means he added some plants to the RAOK that he got from Gordon.





orchidman said:


> oh, haha im so dumb. sorry for my dumb-osity


Lol, you guys are funny.



150EH said:


> You should just ask Gordon, and don't thank me yet I could be wrong, I though he listed some of the stuff in the RAOK thread but I only looked briefly.


Yeah, I posted in the RAOK thread, but I am going to get some better pics tomorrow and post them in the plant ID section.


----------



## cableguy69846

Loading some pics to PB now. Expect more tomorrow.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

Don't feel like adding commentary. Maybe tomorrow.roud:


----------



## jkan0228

Hehehe I see my blyxa!!!


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Hehehe I see my blyxa!!!


Yes you do.roud:


----------



## 150EH

I thought I sent you ramshorn snails but you've traded them for pond snails.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I thought I sent you ramshorn snails but you've traded them for pond snails.


Lol. I have both. Not sure how I got the pond snails though.


----------



## sewingalot

I love looking at your journal. Those low tech tanks really do well for you. Great emersed setups! I usually am just lurking, as I feel like my one line comments tend to fall flat.


----------



## allaboutfish

what moss is that floating?


----------



## cableguy69846

sewingalot said:


> I love looking at your journal. Those low tech tanks really do well for you. Great emersed setups! I usually am just lurking, as I feel like my one line comments tend to fall flat.


Thanks. I try to answer everyone who posts, but sometimes I fall flat and miss some people. I try not to though. You are always welcome to post in my journal, even if it is gibberish.roud:



allaboutfish said:


> what moss is that floating?


That is some awesome Riccia I got from 150EH. I used a bit of it in the 10 gallon, and had a plan for the rest, but then I forgot what I was going to do with it. I am sure at some point I will remember.


----------



## allaboutfish

cableguy69846 said:


> Thanks. I try to answer everyone who posts, but sometimes I fall flat and miss some people. I try not to though. You are always welcome to post in my journal, even if it is gibberish.roud:
> 
> 
> 
> That is some awesome Riccia I got from 150EH. I used a bit of it in the 10 gallon, and had a plan for the rest, but then I forgot what I was going to do with it. I am sure at some point I will remember.


not to hi jack the thread, but how fast does riccia grow?


----------



## cableguy69846

allaboutfish said:


> not to hi jack the thread, but how fast does riccia grow?


Well, I got this stuff last week and I can already see significant growth on it. More so on the stuff that has some CO2 with it. I am going to try to use it as a carpet plant in the 10 gallon as I don't want to overdo the HC or Glosso and I am too impatient to do DHG. If you take a look at 150EH's thread, I believe he goes more in depth with the floating pods and has more info than I have at the moment.

And how was that question hijacking? Lol. That is what this thread is all about.roud:


----------



## allaboutfish

cableguy69846 said:


> Well, I got this stuff last week and I can already see significant growth on it. More so on the stuff that has some CO2 with it. I am going to try to use it as a carpet plant in the 10 gallon as I don't want to overdo the HC or Glosso and I am too impatient to do DHG. If you take a look at 150EH's thread, I believe he goes more in depth with the floating pods and has more info than I have at the moment.
> 
> And how was that question hijacking? Lol. That is what this thread is all about.roud:


haha ok. i love my riccia, and was just wondering how long my baseball sized portion should grow, so i can have bunch on rocks.


----------



## cableguy69846

allaboutfish said:


> haha ok. i love my riccia, and was just wondering how long my baseball sized portion should grow, so i can have bunch on rocks.


You can break it up and put a little on each rock, then it should take off. Normally pruning plants stimulates new growth, I would imagine that is true for Riccia as well.


----------



## allaboutfish

cableguy69846 said:


> You can break it up and put a little on each rock, then it should take off. Normally pruning plants stimulates new growth, I would imagine that is true for Riccia as well.


yea i did that. i also have a couple of strands floating that hitched a ride with the frogbit  anyway your tanks look really lush and beautiful!!!


----------



## cableguy69846

allaboutfish said:


> yea i did that. i also have a couple of strands floating that hitched a ride with the frogbit  anyway your tanks look really lush and beautiful!!!


Thanks man. roud:

The riccia should take off for you. Are you dosing anything?


----------



## allaboutfish

cableguy69846 said:


> Thanks man. roud:
> 
> The riccia should take off for you. Are you dosing anything?


no, im gonna see how i do without dosing and if i need to i will dose carbon and macros and micros


----------



## cableguy69846

allaboutfish said:


> no, im gonna see how i do without dosing and if i need to i will dose carbon and macros and micros


Are you planning on CO2 at all?


----------



## allaboutfish

cableguy69846 said:


> Are you planning on CO2 at all?


havent decided. i think im going to once i get all of my tanks on the new stand since i have no where to put the bottle right now, but my plants are really flourishing.


----------



## 150EH

I think it doubles in my tank about every 7 to 10 days, it doesn't seem like it at first but after you get a lot you notice it more and I have had to pull up the trash can more than once to cut back.

It's funny how light driven it is with floating stuff growing like crazy, a rock down 24 inches grew well but another at 30 inches was a little slower and was out grown 2 to 1 by the rock just 6 inches above it.


----------



## 150EH

Cable I missed it the first time around but you really are doing quite well on the shrimp breeding, I see lots of babies in there.

I see your Riccia stone is almost ready for a trim, it doesn't take long for the base of the plant to get shaded and rot away so make sure light is getting to the stone.


----------



## cableguy69846

allaboutfish said:


> havent decided. i think im going to once i get all of my tanks on the new stand since i have no where to put the bottle right now, but my plants are really flourishing.


If you add CO2, you will almost have to add ferts or the tank will get out of balance quickly and will become an algae factory.



150EH said:


> Cable I missed it the first time around but you really are doing quite well on the shrimp breeding, I see lots of babies in there.
> 
> I see your Riccia stone is almost ready for a trim, it doesn't take long for the base of the plant to get shaded and rot away so make sure light is getting to the stone.


Thanks 150. I find the dead shrimp every few days,but I am sure the breeding is outdoing the deaths. I need some better food for them though. I just ran out of algae wafers.

I am kind of hoping it will carpet a little bit, but I am going to trim it soon. It shot up fast.


----------



## 150EH

I've heard more than a couple people say shrimp love Hikari crab bites, I don't know if it's any good for them, I also like the backyard consumables thread have you seen it, where the shrimp eat dandelion leaves etc.?


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I've heard more than a couple people say shrimp love Hikari crab bites, I don't know if it's any good for them, I also like the backyard consumables thread have you seen it, where the shrimp eat dandelion leaves etc.?


I saw some threads on here with the crab bits too. And a few of people making their own. I have not seen the thread you mentioned though. Link?


----------



## Bahugo

I had bad luck with Hakari crab pellets


----------



## doncityz

Do have this stem plant ID? i have the same type in my tank.. but not sure what it is..
Bacopa something..


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I had bad luck with Hakari crab pellets


Is that what caused your mass die off? I saw someone mention something about the copper in it and the copper in the water being too much, but alone, the levels were fine.



doncityz said:


> Do have this stem plant ID? i have the same type in my tank.. but not sure what it is..
> Bacopa something..


Bacopa caroliniana. I think I spelled that right.


----------



## doncityz

Right.. thanks..


----------



## cableguy69846

doncityz said:


> Right.. thanks..


No problem. Thanks for stopping by.roud:


----------



## 150EH

Put your feet up, sit a spell, ya'll come back now, ya hear!

Ok, then scratch the Hikari crab bites, I was looking for them at the LFS it's a good thing they were out of stock.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Put your feet up, sit a spell, ya'll come back now, ya hear!


*hits like button*


----------



## orchidman

That first tank loos nice! Especially the left side. With the Blyxa


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> That first tank loos nice! Especially the left side. With the Blyxa


Thanks. There are a few things I think I want to change. But I am much happier with it now.:icon_bigg


----------



## 150EH

I also noticed how nice the Blyxa was although it took me a minute to realize they weren't the thickest Vals I've ever seen. :icon_idea


----------



## nonconductive

150EH said:


> Put your feet up, sit a spell, ya'll come back now, ya hear!


lol


----------



## nonconductive

i lurk but dont always have the time to respond while im at work... then when i do have time what i want to respond to is already 10 pages back. hah!


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I also noticed how nice the Blyxa was although it took me a minute to realize they weren't the thickest Vals I've ever seen. :icon_idea


Lol.



nonconductive said:


> i lurk but dont always have the time to respond while im at work... then when i do have time what i want to respond to is already 10 pages back. hah!


Feel free to bring it back. I am cool with that.roud:


----------



## 150EH

The driftwood I tied the mosses on yesterday already has the dreaded driftwood goo fuzz gel growing all over it, it was from one of those places that sandblasts the driftwood. Never fear the Oto's are here and they are just ankle deep in goo, nasty.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> The driftwood I tied the mosses on yesterday already has the dreaded driftwood goo fuzz gel growing all over it, it was from one of those places that sandblasts the driftwood. Never fear the Oto's are here and they are just ankle deep in goo, nasty.


Do they actually eat that stuff?


----------



## orchidman

mine did


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> mine did


Good to know. Wish I would have known that when I had that other driftwood all nasty.


----------



## orchidman

yep. they love the stuff


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> yep. they love the stuff


I am going to have to remember that.

Now, on with the pictures I took today.

*2.5 gallon nano

*FTS









Glosso









DHG


















HC









*2 gallon hex

*FTS









DHG 'Belem'


















*Emersed

*Container 2









I put the rest of the DHG 'Belem' in this tub and moved all the sword plants and H. coryambrosa 'Stricta' to this one as well to make room for all the crypts I got from gordon. They need to acclimate to emergent growth and that may take a while to do. I will have some more pictures of that setup tomorrow.roud:


----------



## orchidman

DHG is fabulous!!

and i love whatever plant in on the left of the emersed container!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> DHG is fabulous!!
> 
> and i love whatever plant in on the left of the emersed container!


Those are H. coryambrosa 'Stricta'. Had to move them over from the other container so I could plant all the crypts.


----------



## orchidman

i see. it looks nice and lush!


----------



## 150EH

The DHG does look nice, I could have had a nice carpet but those stupid fish with the purple bellies kept pulling it up. Me and carpets don't get along lately.

I built a little twig driftwood cluster for my nano today with the small pieces of manzy that broke off during shipping, I can't wait to get this little tank on Sunday.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i see. it looks nice and lush!


I actually got those as tiny stems from PetCo, and now they are beasts.



150EH said:


> The DHG does look nice, I could have had a nice carpet but those stupid fish with the purple bellies kept pulling it up. Me and carpets don't get along lately.
> 
> I built a little twig driftwood cluster for my nano today with the small pieces of manzy that broke off during shipping, I can't wait to get this little tank on Sunday.


Did you get a picture of it in your thread yet?


----------



## rockwood

GAH! I want my DHG to fill in like yours


----------



## cableguy69846

rockwood said:


> GAH! I want my DHG to fill in like yours


I am aiming to get it to fill in the back of the tank all around the DW that is there. It is taking way longer than I would like though.


----------



## orchidman

wow, your petco has some nice stuff! with my petsmart had those plant things like your DHG!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> wow, your petco has some nice stuff! with my petsmart had those plant things like your DHG!


The state of the hygro when I got them was not all that great. They were about 4 inches tall and had maybe 3 leaves each. But once I got them in the dirt, they shot up. If you look in my emersed journal, you can follow the growth in there and see what they started out as.


----------



## orchidman

i was mainly talking about the DHG. the only nice plant ive ever gotten from my petco was a huge amazon sword


----------



## 150EH

No I'm lazy today, my stupid Apon flower stem broke again. It's been floating for a week not getting any longer or never opening so I start taking a good look and I guess from the Riccia twirling around in the surface current twisted it right off, so I trashed it.

Hey Mr. Wilson!!!!!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i was mainly talking about the DHG. the only nice plant ive ever gotten from my petco was a huge amazon sword


That sucks man. I got the DHG at PetSmart if that helps though. Did you try there?



150EH said:


> No I'm lazy today, my stupid Apon flower stem broke again. It's been floating for a week not getting any longer or never opening so I start taking a good look and I guess from the Riccia twirling around in the surface current twisted it right off, so I trashed it.
> 
> Hey Mr. Wilson!!!!!


That sucks. My apon had 3 flower stems, but thanks to the glass tops I have to have, one rotted, and the other was on it's way. One day I will have a tank big enough to be able to display them properly. And I am hoping one day, to not have to run glass tops too.


----------



## orchidman

tied there. the only plants they have are the ones in tubes


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> tied there. the only plants they have are the ones in tubes


Got ya. Maybe it is a regional thing. *shrug*


----------



## orchidman

maybe. or maybe my petsmart is just LAME! i know the way they keep their fish is!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> maybe. or maybe my petsmart is just LAME! i know the way they keep their fish is!


That is with any chain store though.


----------



## cableguy69846

Just tested the water in Mossville.

PH - 7.4
Ammonia - 0ppm
Nitrite - 0ppm
Nitrate - 0ppm

Looks cycled to me. Maybe next week, I will get some fish.roud:


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> That is with any chain store though.


:angryfire i know


----------



## 150EH

This woods for you baby, I would normally break out my red bow but other people are looking. I had to hold it with tongs and fire a shot so.........it's really dark in here a night with all of our energy saving light bulbs but the wood is tiny 8 x 9 x 9 so it should stick out of the tank a little.

How think is the glass on your 2.5?


----------



## 150EH

Man I've been comming here since '04 and your getting ready to pass me on posts, just 200 away so you'll blow past me in just a day or two. I'm gonna just hit every thread on the forum and say "nice" and move on to the next to protect my numbers. Plus I gotta catch Bob who is just crushing you so you might want to send him an email with a trojan horse or something.


----------



## cableguy69846

The glass is a sixteenth of an inch. Not thick at all. That will be good if it sticks out a little bit. Make it look a bit more natural.



150EH said:


> Man I've been comming here since '04 and your getting ready to pass me on posts, just 200 away so you'll blow past me in just a day or two. I'm gonna just hit every thread on the forum and say "nice" and move on to the next to protect my numbers. Plus I gotta catch Bob who is just crushing you so you might want to send him an email with a trojan horse or something.


Lol. I went over 3,000 yesterday and didn't even notice it.


----------



## orchidman

150EH said:


> This woods for you baby, I would normally break out my red bow but other people are looking. I had to hold it with tongs and fire a shot so.........it's really dark in here a night with all of our energy saving light bulbs but the wood is tiny 8 x 9 x 9 so it should stick out of the tank a little.
> 
> How think is the glass on your 2.5?


roud: nice wood.


----------



## 150EH

Do you have to stop and dip you finger tips in a glass of water, oh oh oh now it's all coming into focus the tanks are front to keep the finger tips cool and hide your typing addiction.

Man a 1/16 are you sure, I was thinking of a de-rimming and I'm not worried about bowing but that I'll crack it prying off the plastic. I've got tons of razors, heat gun to soften the silicone and dremel cutting wheels, but one slip and I'll need $5 more and a ride to the sto! No I didn't misspell, that's the way we spell it here.


----------



## 150EH

That's right Bob now that I'm getting older wood seems like it's getting harder to come by.

To be serious it did come together nicely and I just need to walk out to the shed tomorrow and hit the bottom with the grinder and it will be nice and flat. The thin piece on the right is the same thickness as a pencil and the thickest section maybe 5/8 inches.


----------



## 150EH

There's a big "Stop Censorship" thread but it won't take long before we get censored just playing a bit here.


----------



## allaboutfish

i tried to derim a 10 gallon before. i got the top rim of with no probs and then i got to the bottom, flipped the tank over, and had the bright idea to put my foot on the bottom. wel my foot broke right through and i had cuts all over it. funny thing was, i was sad that i broke my 10 haha


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> roud: nice wood.


Lol.



150EH said:


> Do you have to stop and dip you finger tips in a glass of water, oh oh oh now it's all coming into focus the tanks are front to keep the finger tips cool and hide your typing addiction.
> 
> Man a 1/16 are you sure, I was thinking of a de-rimming and I'm not worried about bowing but that I'll crack it prying off the plastic. I've got tons of razors, heat gun to soften the silicone and dremel cutting wheels, but one slip and I'll need $5 more and a ride to the sto! No I didn't misspell, that's the way we spell it here.


Lol. I have 3 tanks within reach of my computer. And the Mt. Dew is to cool down the finger tips from typing too much.:hihi:

You can de-rim it, but it would be a pain. I have seen it done though. Slow and steady would get it done though, and if you have all those cool toys, you should be golden. Lol, sto.



150EH said:


> That's right Bob now that I'm getting older wood seems like it's getting harder to come by.


ROFL!!! Don't say that, I just turned 27 today and am not looking forward to 30.



150EH said:


> There's a big "Stop Censorship" thread but it won't take long before we get censored just playing a bit here.


Give it a few minutes. Lol.


----------



## orchidman

150EH said:


> That's right Bob now that I'm getting older wood seems like it's getting harder to come by.



roud: :bounce: you said yourself its tiny


150EH said:


> There's a big "Stop Censorship" thread but it won't take long before we get censored just playing a bit here.


im done now :bounce:



allaboutfish said:


> i tried to derim a 10 gallon before. i got the top rim of with no probs and then i got to the bottom, flipped the tank over, and had the bright idea to put my foot on the bottom. wel my foot broke right through and i had cuts all over it. funny thing was, i was sad that i broke my 10 haha


i derimmed a 5g. thats the smallest ive done.


----------



## orchidman

Happy birthday cable!!!!!!!! :d :d :d
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
|__________|
|__________| <--- demented cake


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> Happy birthday cable!!!!!!!! :d :d :d
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> |__________|
> |__________| <--- demented cake


Lol. Thanks Bob.roud:


----------



## 150EH

I think I'll be fine but if I de-rim it I won't leave those big silicone smears in there either so I'll have to clean all 4 corners and reseal it properly, it's on now, just one tank for 8 years and new it's time for a breakdown no doctor can help my MTS and therapy is just a way for me to meet other with tanks for sale.


----------



## 150EH

Is it your B-day, you don't list it in your stats, so you, me, bahugo, da plant man, are all close together.

Happy Birthday

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
lVVVVVVVVVl
l~.~.~.~.~.l
l__________l

I hate to mention it but my cake has three layers!


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Thanks Bob.roud:


anytime. your more than halfway to 50 by the way 



150EH said:


> I think I'll be fine but if I de-rim it I won't leave those big silicone smears in there either so I'll have to clean all 4 corners and reseal it properly, it's on now, just one tank for 8 years and new it's time for a breakdown no doctor can help my MTS and therapy is just a way for me to meet other with tanks for sale.


i used a dremmel tool with a buffer to get the silicone. 



150EH said:


> Is it your B-day, you don't list it in your stats, so you, me, bahugo, da plant man, are all close together.
> 
> Happy Birthday
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> lVVVVVVVVVl
> l~.~.~.~.~.l
> l__________l
> 
> I hate to mention it but my cake has three layers!


do you really wanna go there? mine has 5 layers and exactly 27 candles. and its color!

...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
|\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/|
|~`~`~`~`~`~`~`~.|
|-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*.|
|^_^_^_^_^_^_^_^.|
|__________________|


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I think I'll be fine but if I de-rim it I won't leave those big silicone smears in there either so I'll have to clean all 4 corners and reseal it properly, it's on now, just one tank for 8 years and new it's time for a breakdown no doctor can help my MTS and therapy is just a way for me to meet other with tanks for sale.


Lol. Just wait till the MTS goes terminal.:hihi: That is when you start getting rid of furniture to add more tanks.



150EH said:


> Is it your B-day, you don't list it in your stats, so you, me, bahugo, da plant man, are all close together.
> 
> Happy Birthday
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> lVVVVVVVVVl
> l~.~.~.~.~.l
> l__________l
> 
> I hate to mention it but my cake has three layers!


Thanks man. Your cake does have 3 layers, looks like 3 flavors too. Lol.


----------



## 150EH

Yeah but you'd have to jam a cupcake in that hole on the right to get the frosting even.

OMG, more than half, your almost dead, ahhhhhhhrg.


----------



## cableguy69846

Lol. Food fight!


----------



## orchidman

im pretty sure PP vs awesome ladies started with something similar to this. haha

i win  but thats okay, ill be nice and let you keep your fingers


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> im pretty sure PP vs awesome ladies started with something similar to this. haha
> 
> i win  but thats okay, ill be nice and let you keep your fingers


Lol.


----------



## 150EH

Oh, I also managed to kill a Nerite snail after only 10 days or so, It took a truck ride from PA then it rode on a Harley, but some how I killed it in the water I filter, fertilize, and guard with my life. What can I say some of use just got it.


----------



## orchidman

thats weird. my nerite is still kicking. what kind did you have?


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Oh, I also managed to kill a Nerite snail after only 10 days or so, It took a truck ride from PA then it rode on a Harley, but some how I killed it in the water I filter, fertilize, and guard with my life. What can I say some of use just got it.


Lol. It happens to the best of us.


----------



## 150EH

A zebra from Rachael and he live here for a week or so, he may not be dead but he was upside down all morning so I took him out so I could poke him to see if he would move but I didn't realize they have a door on their shells, but it was closed and he didn't smell. That was noon today and I just looked with a flashlight and he hasn't moved.


----------



## orchidman

my ceriths i got for my reef didnt move for a week now they are crazy alive.

i have a bumble bee nerite from her


----------



## 150EH

Talking about Nerites, have you seen this guys threads on snails and shrimp, he lives in the Philippines and just walks to the local stream and collects snails and shrimp. Look at this thread then go back and check all threads that are started by him (5) they are all worth a look.


----------



## allaboutfish

i love his nerites!! i wish i could find some cooer kinds


----------



## orchidman

love this one!!


----------



## cableguy69846

That thread was pretty awesome, 150. I would love to take a vacation over there and go hiking and find all that cool stuff.


----------



## 150EH

Did you look at his shrimp thread, he's got stuff I've never seen before.

Skrimps is here.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Did you look at his shrimp thread, he's got stuff I've never seen before.
> 
> Skrimps is here.


That is an awesome tank.


----------



## Bahugo

Happy bday cable!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Happy bday cable!


Thanks Rich!


----------



## orchidman

pics are up im mah journal!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> pics are up im mah journal!


Go look again.


----------



## orchidman

not anything bizarre, but the colors on this are fab!









[/QUOTE]


----------



## orchidman

he has reall really really cool shrimp!!!!!


----------



## cableguy69846

His shrimp are pretty amazing. He has stuff I have never heard of.


----------



## 150EH

You've see the Rhino shrimp before? There were a few in there new to me.


----------



## orchidman

no, i meant the picture i copied here from his journal isnt a rare. its just a super cherry. but it is SUPER


----------



## jkan0228

That glosso is spreading pretty damn fast! Everything else looks pretty good to me right now. 

And that cherry is close to a PFR!


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> That glosso is spreading pretty damn fast! Everything else looks pretty good to me right now.
> 
> And that cherry is close to a PFR!


Thanks man. It is going nuts. I think I have some pics of right after I sold a bunch and I will get a current one of the glosso.

PFR?


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> PFR?


Painted Fire Red. It;s a high grade Cherry that typically has a nice solid red coloration. roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Painted Fire Red. It;s a high grade Cherry that typically has a nice solid red coloration. roud:


Got ya.roud:


----------



## 150EH

Not a word or letter since noon, hhmmmm, was today the B-day celebration are you slumped over in chair drooling? Don't over do it, 27 shots of Tequila will not help you find happiness, well maybe briefly.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Not a word or letter since noon, hhmmmm, was today the B-day celebration are you slumped over in chair drooling? Don't over do it, 27 shots of Tequila will not help you find happiness, well maybe briefly.


Lol. No tequila for this lightweight.:hihi:

Had some errands to run this afternoon, then took my daughter to a dance at one of the local community centers.


----------



## 150EH

Oh, now I'm just flat out pacing the floor, Monday I want you up early and you need to get in that Doctors office, don't take no for an answer and they'll make you an appointment, I mean a couple posts in a couple days something is not right.


----------



## orchidman

Seriously! Your average posts per day is 8.something!


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Oh, now I'm just flat out pacing the floor, Monday I want you up early and you need to get in that Doctors office, don't take no for an answer and they'll make you an appointment, I mean a couple posts in a couple days something is not right.


Yeah, wasn't feeling too good on Saturday. And today, I need to clean the zoo. Maybe I will post some pics of the critters......



orchidman said:


> Seriously! Your average posts per day is 8.something!


Jeesh. I need a life.:hihi:

What are you guys gonna do when I start working again and am not at home? Lol. Maybe I will finally get a cell so I can be on here on my phone.


----------



## orchidman

hhhaha we are your life <3


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> hhhaha we are your life <3


Lol.


-----------------------------------------

Just went to the garage to get the stand for my 20 gallon. When I opened the door, I was greeted with the sight of a shattered fish tank on the floor. Some animal got in the garage and knocked it over.:angryfire I am livid right now.


----------



## cableguy69846

Got fed up with the 20 gallon being on the floor and trying to work on it that way. So, I put it on the stand. I am going to have to move it again really soon, but at least in the meantime, water changes will be easier.

Had to take out as many pots as possible. Took out all but 2, 1 piece of wood, and the fish.









Everything back in it.









FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side









The fish. Finally got a picture of them. Both females look pregnant, and I have counted at least 10 fry so far.


















I am contemplating actually scaping this tank now that it is not on the floor. But we shall see.


----------



## orchidman

be ready to count many more babies!

glad its not on the floor


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> be ready to count many more babies!
> 
> glad its not on the floor


I am looking forward to the babies. And my back is really glad it is not on the floor any more.:thumbsup:


----------



## green_valley

cableguy69846 said:


> I am looking forward to the babies. And my back is really glad it is not on the floor any more.:thumbsup:


Who's having a baby?  Congrats anyways.


----------



## cableguy69846

green_valley said:


> Who's having a baby?  Congrats anyways.


Lol, the fiancee is due in Feb. But Bob and I were talking about the pregnant swordtail I have.:thumbsup:


----------



## orchidman

haha! yeah, definitely talking about the fish


----------



## green_valley

orchidman said:


> haha! yeah, definitely talking about the fish


are you sure ?? haha
Congrats Cable.


----------



## orchidman

hahaha!


----------



## cableguy69846

green_valley said:


> are you sure ?? haha
> Congrats Cable.


Lol. Yes I am sure. I have a 5 year old and one on the way. No more for me.

Thanks man. I appreciate it.:thumbsup:


----------



## cableguy69846

Just found one of my female swordtails dead. Still had color and all that, so I think she died recently. Maybe from the tank move.:angryfire:icon_frow


----------



## nonconductive

is that stand painted with fleck stone?


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> is that stand painted with fleck stone?


I honestly have no idea. It may be. All I know is that the gray part of it is gritty and feels like sand. I hate the look of it, and want a black one bad.


----------



## nonconductive

yea its fleck stone.... scrape it off and paint it black!

i dont think it looks bad though


----------



## chad320

I like this tank. Id love to see you scape it out. Did you Prime your water first? Might have been Cl in your tap that killed the Sword. BTW, these and mollies are awesome fish! I like ALOT of differnt kinds of these livebearers.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> yea its fleck stone.... scrape it off and paint it black!
> 
> i dont think it looks bad though


I may do that. But this stand may go to my sister, and I am thinking of getting one of the metal ones that will hold 2 tanks so I can put one of the 10 gallons under it in the other room. And it only looks halfway good cuz I didn't take a pic close enough to see all the gouges in the wood.:hihi:


----------



## 150EH

I was going to say you are in need of a rack, you should check Craig's list, racks can be costly for a nice one, but sometimes you can find really nice ones at yard sales and or in the middle of a friends garage etc. ya just gotta keep your eye's peeled.


----------



## 150EH

I was reading a thread and the person suggested removing your driftwood to trim, which I thought was kinda dumb until I got skooled and it looks really nice with Fissidens. So I took my DW with Peacock moss out and trimmed it today, what a mess because it's been in there 2 or 3 months and I've never trimmed it but it was like shaking a feather duster, now my DW looks like a Poodle that just came back from the groomer.

I did get 4 nice golfballs of moss to sell and I think I'll keep trimming like this with the exception of the giant piece.


----------



## chad320

150EH said:


> I was reading a thread and the person suggested removing your driftwood to trim, which I thought was kinda dumb until I got skooled and it looks really nice with Fissidens. So I took my DW with Peacock moss out and trimmed it today, what a mess because it's been in there 2 or 3 months and I've never trimmed it but it was like shaking a feather duster, now my DW looks like a Poodle that just came back from the groomer.
> 
> I did get 4 nice golfballs of moss to sell and I think I'll keep trimming like this with the exception of the giant piece.


Totally agree 100% :thumbsup:


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I was going to say you are in need of a rack, you should check Craig's list, racks can be costly for a nice one, but sometimes you can find really nice ones at yard sales and or in the middle of a friends garage etc. ya just gotta keep your eye's peeled.


I am going to build some this spring for the basement, but the 20 gallon is going to stay up stairs as a display tank. I just want to get the other 10 gallon off the bookshelf and free up some space for the fiancee's library. I am going to build a rack that will hold a bunch of 10 gallons and a few 20 gallons if I can swing it, if not maybe 2 racks. That is in addition to the other 2 I already have planned. I am also experimenting with the moss in a jar method.



150EH said:


> I was reading a thread and the person suggested removing your driftwood to trim, which I thought was kinda dumb until I got skooled and it looks really nice with Fissidens. So I took my DW with Peacock moss out and trimmed it today, what a mess because it's been in there 2 or 3 months and I've never trimmed it but it was like shaking a feather duster, now my DW looks like a Poodle that just came back from the groomer.
> 
> I did get 4 nice golfballs of moss to sell and I think I'll keep trimming like this with the exception of the giant piece.


I saw that thread. I am just glad I can pull most of my DW out of the tanks. I would hate to have a scape that I couldn't. I would like to propagate moss on a much higher level then what I trim out of my tanks too, so that is why I am trying it out in a jar.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> I like this tank. Id love to see you scape it out. Did you Prime your water first? Might have been Cl in your tap that killed the Sword. BTW, these and mollies are awesome fish! I like ALOT of differnt kinds of these livebearers.


Sorry chad, I didn't even see this. Lol, that is what you get for Ninjaing me.

I plan on scaping this tank. I have a bunch of AS sitting waiting for me to do something with it, and I was planning on using it in this tank and doing a Paintball setup. I don't want to do that until I get it set in it's permanent spot in the nursery. I have some great plans for this tank though. And I may break down and scape it just out of boredom. I have a soft spot for livebearers. Mostly guppies and swordtail though. I don't know why either, I just do.

Edit: I always use a dechlorinator when I change water. I would not do without it. Especially I emptied most of the tank. I think it was the stress from moving it yesterday that did it. Not sure though.


----------



## orchidman

speaking of live bearers chad, i really like platies. especially baby red wags! so cute


----------



## 150EH

I got a little done on the Nano today, I'll post some pics in my journal later but it's weird working with Stratum and I guess AS is the same, it's so light to had to turn your head to exhale. I added a background (Huster Centerfold, were talking journal hits now) dark blue, Fissiden, 1 C. 'green gecko' but the light is no good so I didn't do any more.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I got a little done on the Nano today, I'll post some pics in my journal later but it's weird working with Stratum and I guess AS is the same, it's so light to had to turn your head to exhale. I added a background (Huster Centerfold, were talking journal hits now) dark blue, Fissiden, 1 C. 'green gecko' but the light is no good so I didn't do any more.


I commented over there, but forgot to ask what kind of light are you going to replace it with?


----------



## 150EH

The new light is an afa light here are the specs. I hope it's brighter but it should be it's from Amano's discount line.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> The new light is an afa light here are the specs. I hope it's brighter but it should be it's from Amano's discount line.


I left a comment over yonder, but I will say something here too. I watched the video on this light, and I think it will suit your tank much better than the other one. The little one would work well on a small cube tank or a jar, but on the 2.5, it is just not going to give you the coverage you want. This one will work much better IMO.


----------



## cableguy69846

Picked a couple things up for the 20 gallon. Well, the fiancee did. She got me 3 otos and a Crypt.

C. wendtii 'Red'?









Almost want to toss the AS in the tank and scape it today..........


----------



## 150EH

Maaaaan, I gots ta get me a Suga MaMa, sweeeeaeeeet!


----------



## 150EH

Just playing, those are nice, I shipped out 5 plantlets of C. wendtii v. tropica today and they just look so nice, like a old pair of worn leather slippers. Those look almost the same except for the bright green on the top.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Maaaaan, I gots ta get me a Suga MaMa, sweeeeaeeeet!


Lol. She knows it makes me happy to have stuff like that. I do the same for her when I can, which is every payday. Lol.



150EH said:


> Just playing, those are nice, I shipped out 5 plantlets of C. wendtii v. tropica today and they just look so nice, like a old pair of worn leather slippers. Those look almost the same except for the bright green on the top.


I thought it looked like Tropica or De Witt. If it is either of those, I made out like a bandit as the fiancee only paid $6 for it.:thumbsup:


----------



## 150EH

I'd split that one into 3 or 4 plants, it's a shame to make it look so ungly right off the bat but it will grow right back.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I'd split that one into 3 or 4 plants, it's a shame to make it look so ungly right off the bat but it will grow right back.


I plan on separating it. I do that will all the crypts I get. Then I can grow them out for a few months, and sell them, or split them again, and grow then sell. I am thinking I want these in the 20 gallon though. I am so thinking of tossing the AS in there today or tomorrow.


----------



## cableguy69846

Lost an oto last night. One more looks like I might lose it too.:angryfire Going to look into getting a few more this week. Maybe Friday.

My Aqua Soil is dry too. I think I am going to rinse it and see if I have time today to scape the 20 gallon. Need to dig through some DW too and see what I have that will look good in there.

Going to rescape Mossville too. The fiancee and I both think it does not flow right.

Trimming and some replanting is on the agenda as well.


----------



## 150EH

That sucks, one of the new Oto's?

I just redid my S. porto velho so it's nice to get motivated and get it done and it also makes you realize how much work people put in to these perfect tanks, my foreground get sooooo much loose decaying material caught up in it, maybe if it was a solid mass of leaves the debris would float on by and hang up somewhere else, I can't wait to see what you do and after working with dirt the AS is going to be different.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> That sucks, one of the new Oto's?
> 
> I just redid my S. porto velho so it's nice to get motivated and get it done and it also makes you realize how much work people put in to these perfect tanks, my foreground get sooooo much loose decaying material caught up in it, maybe if it was a solid mass of leaves the debris would float on by and hang up somewhere else, I can't wait to see what you do and after working with dirt the AS is going to be different.


Yeah, it was one of the new ones. I am going to get a few more though.

I didn't think one could put that much work into a tank. But after the 2.5 gallon, I am not in a hurry to get a carpet going in a larger tank any time soon. Lol. I am not sure how I feel about the AS. It is really light. But we will see what happens.


----------



## cableguy69846

Didn't get much done today. Just maintenance and trimming on the 10 gallon and Shrimptopia. Pics tomorrow. I may do the 20 gallon tomorrow too. Not sure.

Cool shot of algae in Shrimptopia.


----------



## 150EH

Gross, what the F... H.... Heck.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Gross, what the F... H.... Heck.


Lol. That was growing on the filter outlet. It all came off easily, but I can't believe it got that bad.


----------



## orchidman

im gonna have to get some riccia off you sometime! i want to do a live tree thing sticking out of a nano tank, i saw someone had a picture of one here. so eventualyl im going to have to steal some riccia off you


----------



## zachary908

I can hook you up with some emersed grown riccia some day, if you want.


----------



## orchidman

that would be sick too!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> im gonna have to get some riccia off you sometime! i want to do a live tree thing sticking out of a nano tank, i saw someone had a picture of one here. so eventualyl im going to have to steal some riccia off you


I got my riccia from 150EH. He grows pods of it like that in his tank and sells them for a good price. The riccia he sent me is growing like a champ and even replaced the part I pulled off to plant in the 10 gallon. I think most of this is going to make it to some DW in the 20 gallon soon.


----------



## orchidman

cool! is it dwarf or regular?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> cool! is it dwarf or regular?


Regular. But if I get any dwarf, I am going to send it to 150 to grow out for me.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

haha! i dont really care for this one, but dwarf would be what id want in the long run


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> haha! i dont really care for this one, but dwarf would be what id want in the long run


I wouldn't mind coming across some of that myself. I need to see if I can get more moss too. May have to get another package from Chad after Christmas. And I need more jars. Lol.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

lol! we will have to share if either of us gets some! 

wish it was warm here!! its cold and rainy  blech!! when its warm ill have to trade for or buy a bunch of stuff from you! sadly alot of my stuff is from you already, so i cant trade it back, lol!! im gonna have to get some HC, DHG, riccia, and im sure there are others ill want by then  definitely got enough glosso though!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> lol! we will have to share if either of us gets some!
> 
> wish it was warm here!! its cold and rainy  blech!! when its warm ill have to trade for or buy a bunch of stuff from you! sadly alot of my stuff is from you already, so i cant trade it back, lol!! im gonna have to get some HC, DHG, riccia, and im sure there are others ill want by then  definitely got enough glosso though!


Lol. At least you got rainy, they are talking snow here tomorrow and Friday morning. I hate snow. And I am totally down for the trading stuff. I have 2 types of DHG now, and am looking at some UG really soon, and more crypts. I am going to try and grow a bunch of moss out too, and I am going to start getting the emersed rack up and running right after the new year. So, I will have plenty to choose from.


----------



## zachary908

Where's the pics? :flick:

It's 28 degrees here...


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Where's the pics? :flick:
> 
> It's 28 degrees here...


I will have some really good ones tomorrow. Did you see? My Aqua Soil is dry.:biggrin:

It is colder there cuz you are getting all that crap off the lake.


----------



## orchidman

What kinds of DHG??

It was supposed to snow 6" today but we got rain rain rain instead!


----------



## allaboutfish

snow is awesome! only bc we got out of school though. i HATE the cold.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> What kinds of DHG??
> 
> It was supposed to snow 6" today but we got rain rain rain instead!


Regular and Belem. Just go the Belem though, so it will be a while on that.

We are supposed to get a couple inches the next few days. Not sure how much though.


----------



## 150EH

Man Wkndracer has just sent me a notice the fish are ready to go, LFABNP and I desperately want but have no tank ready to put them in even if I were to run out and get one I couldn't have it ready and safe for the fish in time and if they go in the 150 I'll never get them out.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Man Wkndracer has just sent me a notice the fish are ready to go, LFABNP and I desperately want but have no tank ready to put them in even if I were to run out and get one I couldn't have it ready and safe for the fish in time and if they go in the 150 I'll never get them out.


That sucks man. What are you going to do? I vote for setting up another tank, and cycling it with them in it. But that is me.:biggrin:


----------



## 150EH

Man you past me by 2 posts.


----------



## 150EH

I don't know, I guess no fish.


----------



## 150EH

I don't have another tank.


----------



## 150EH

Back in the lead.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Man you past me by 2 posts.


Lol. I was on here all day again today. For the most part anyway.



150EH said:


> I don't know, I guess no fish.


I say get them and cycle the tank with them in it. It is possible, just watch everything closely.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Back in the lead.


Tied.:icon_wink:hihi:


----------



## 150EH

Doh


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Doh


Lol.

So what is the verdict on a new tank. What size were you planning on setting up for them and was it going to be a species tank?


----------



## jkan0228

150EH said:


> Back in the lead.





150EH said:


> I don't have another tank.





150EH said:


> I don't know, I guess no fish.





150EH said:


> Man you past me by 2 posts.


I'm farrrr behind...


----------



## 150EH

I wish, I have no money, really. Thank God for QVC, I got my wife a Kitchen Aid Mixer and my daughter a Dell Laptop and they both have a 6 month payment plan. I did wait for them to air with a special price so at least I didn't pay the inflated price by just going to their website, I've seen items at $100 over the norm and people pay it to get those 6 payments. I should shut my mouth because I'm close to being that desperate.


----------



## 150EH

jkan0228 said:


> I'm farrrr behind...


Yeah but look at the join dates, you guys are smoke'n those keys compared to me.


----------



## 150EH

Ok, I'm out, it's 2:04 am here, nitey nite.


----------



## jkan0228

150EH said:


> Yeah but look at the join dates, you guys are smoke'n those keys compared to me.


Young grasshoppers have much more chatter than the old wise gurus "ninja"ing people in the background... haha


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I wish, I have no money, really. Thank God for QVC, I got my wife a Kitchen Aid Mixer and my daughter a Dell Laptop and they both have a 6 month payment plan. I did wait for them to air with a special price so at least I didn't pay the inflated price by just going to their website, I've seen items at $100 over the norm and people pay it to get those 6 payments. I should shut my mouth because I'm close to being that desperate.


I hate those channels. They drive me nuts.



150EH said:


> Yeah but look at the join dates, you guys are smoke'n those keys compared to me.


Is that why my fingers are warm?:hihi:



150EH said:


> Ok, I'm out, it's 2:04 am here, nitey nite.


Take it easy man.



jkan0228 said:


> Young grasshoppers have much more chatter than the old wise gurus "ninja"ing people in the background... haha


Lol.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

It will be a while before its warm out anyways!!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> It will be a while before its warm out anyways!!


It will be too long.


----------



## orchidman

I know I'm ready for spring again!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> I know I'm ready for spring again!


I am too. Unfortunately, winter is just beginning. *sigh*


----------



## orchidman

I know


----------



## cableguy69846

Just got done talking to msjinkzd, my new fish will ship Monday.

LET THE RESCAPING BEGIN!


----------



## orchidman

cool!! what fish again?


----------



## 150EH

All her stock is great and I've never lost a single Oto, etc. from her, the packing is also great with styro and heat packs, but watch your post man because I was home all day waiting and finally went out to check the box and she never even knocked on the door but just stuck the "Sorry we missed you" card in the box. I did ride to the post office and tell them what she had done without making mention there were live fish in the package, then I might have gotten in trouble.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> cool!! what fish again?


A couple of plecos for the 20 gallon and a few corys for the 10 gallon.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> All her stock is great and I've never lost a single Oto, etc. from her, the packing is also great with styro and heat packs, but watch your post man because I was home all day waiting and finally went out to check the box and she never even knocked on the door but just stuck the "Sorry we missed you" card in the box. I did ride to the post office and tell them what she had done without making mention there were live fish in the package, then I might have gotten in trouble.


Yeah. I am going to be watching the mail like a hawk next week. Don't want that to happen to me. We have a pretty good mailman though, so I am not too worried. I may have to get some otos from her too soon, of the 3 I got the other day, 2 died already.:angryfire


----------



## orchidman

nice! her stock is great! its because of her great quaruntine system!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> nice! her stock is great! its because of her great quaruntine system!


I have heard nothing but good things about her stock, that is why I am giving it a shot. I can't wait.


----------



## nonconductive

ive only gotten a dozen fish from her but was happy enough that i'll probably go through her when i restock my 125.

what kind of cories did you get?


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> ive only gotten a dozen fish from her but was happy enough that i'll probably go through her when i restock my 125.
> 
> what kind of cories did you get?


I want to get more from her, but I don't have the funds right now.

And that is a secret.:icon_wink


----------



## cableguy69846

20 gallon is empty save for a couple of gallons. All the pots and wood are out, and the fish are out. Got way more swordtail fry than I thought. About 15 or so.


----------



## nonconductive

what you going to do with all them fry?


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> what you going to do with all them fry?


Sell them back to my LFS and keep breeding them.


----------



## cableguy69846

I think I hate AS.:angryfire


----------



## green_valley

cableguy69846 said:


> I think I hate AS.:angryfire


Easy now


----------



## cableguy69846

green_valley said:


> Easy now


I am trying, but after running 50gallons of water through it, it is still black.:angryfire


----------



## green_valley

cableguy69846 said:


> I am trying, but after running 50gallons of water through it, it is still black.:angryfire


50 gallons?????????????????? wow, now I got it why you're :angryfire:angryfire:angryfire:angryfire


----------



## cableguy69846

green_valley said:


> 50 gallons?????????????????? wow, now I got it why you're :angryfire:angryfire:angryfire:angryfire


I knew it had to be rinsed, but this is just ridiculous. I think I am just going to cap it with sand.


----------



## green_valley

cableguy69846 said:


> I knew it had to be rinsed, but this is just ridiculous. I think I am just going to cap it with sand.


Yeah, but I am not sure if that would solve it though. I guess you'll never know untill you try it. Good luck cable. You'll be fine  I know you got skill


----------



## cableguy69846

green_valley said:


> Yeah, but I am not sure if that would solve it though. I guess you'll never know untill you try it. Good luck cable. You'll be fine  I know you got skill


Lol. Thanks man. As long as I am careful with planting and filling I should be ok. If not, I am going to empty it, and go buy some dirt.:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

AS is in the tank. Sand is holding AS down. Just realized, I don't have any water conditioner. *facepalm* Luckily there is a Wal-Mart a few blocks away. Off I go.


----------



## cableguy69846

Rescape on the 20 is done. I really hope I don't kill all my fish now though. Lights are off for the night to let them all chill out a bit. Want to make sure I don't stress them too much. Pics tomorrow.


----------



## 150EH

Man I am glad I don't have to mess with Chlorine, Fluoride, etc. I did grow up a city boy but after I got married and moved to the sticks I couldn't stand to drink that city water, it tasted like a chemical mouth wash.

I sold all my Peacock to one person and rejected someone else just prior that asked me to sell at a discount, so I read their profile and there was a ton of bitch'n and moaning about price differences and the density of a moss golf ball so I waited all day and said no, it felt so good, man is that Christmas spirit or what.

I want to see what you did, some one said the AS is much heavier than the fluval stuff.

It sucks paying the high price for shipping right now but Rachael's stuff is worth it and it can balance out if you buy enough because her prices are lower than the LFS.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Man I am glad I don't have to mess with Chlorine, Fluoride, etc. I did grow up a city boy but after I got married and moved to the sticks I couldn't stand to drink that city water, it tasted like a chemical mouth wash.
> 
> I sold all my Peacock to one person and rejected someone else just prior that asked me to sell at a discount, so I read their profile and there was a ton of bitch'n and moaning about price differences and the density of a moss golf ball so I waited all day and said no, it felt so good, man is that Christmas spirit or what.
> 
> I want to see what you did, some one said the AS is much heavier than the fluval stuff.
> 
> It sucks paying the high price for shipping right now but Rachael's stuff is worth it and it can balance out if you buy enough because her prices are lower than the LFS.


I love the taste of city water, but I hate putting it in my fish tanks. It is such a pain.

And I love when people try to haggle with you. It's like, the price is lower than the LFS already, and you are going to throw a fit? Come on.

The AS is really heavy. The stuff I got was used and there was so much sludge, it was crazy. I ended up capping it with sand. I think it looks good like that, but we will see how it holds up in the long run. I did snap a few pics, I will upload in a min.

I ordered 8 fish, and paid $30 for shipping. It is steep, but I am cool with it cuz of what I am getting. I haven't seen either fish at any LFS out here, so it is well worth it to me.


----------



## Bahugo

So wait... You capped the aquasoil.. why? I hope it doesn't leach any ammonia since the fish are in there, not sure if you reuse aquasoil if it will recycle the soil. 

What fish did you order?


----------



## 150EH

Shipping is more because you a farther away, we are 2 hours apart and it cost me $17 for next day.

I've often thought people with old AS should cap it with something, sand sounds good.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> So wait... You capped the aquasoil.. why? I hope it doesn't leach any ammonia since the fish are in there, not sure if you reuse aquasoil if it will recycle the soil.
> 
> What fish did you order?


There was way too much sludge. After running 50+ gallons of water through it, the water was still coming out black. So I capped it with sand. I hope it doesn't leach too, but I am going to be watching like a hawk, and doing daily water changes anyway to clear the tank up. I didn't rinse the sand before I put it in. *facepalm*

Not tellin.:hihi:



150EH said:


> Shipping is more because you a farther away, we are 2 hours apart and it cost me $17 for next day.
> 
> I've often thought people with old AS should cap it with something, sand sounds good.


I hope it gets to me next day as well, the weather is supposed to be cold next week.

It is working in my other tank with the potting mix, why not here too? *shrug*


----------



## 150EH

Old AS souldn't leach ammonia, that should be long gone. I think it's a smart move to continue using a soil type substrate and capped just like MTS.


----------



## 150EH

I just sent Chad a pm and I'm hoping he has a dozen Fire Red Cherry shrimp for me, and a heat pack. I forgot about the cold up there and might not be able to afford shipping.


----------



## cableguy69846

OK. I know I said pics tomorrow, but I didn't want to do that to you guys. So here are a few. Nothing special, but a few.

Emptying the tank.









Pineapple Wag Swordtail fry. Some are already showing a bit of color in their fins, and such.









Filling the tank back up. I actually had a garbage bag this time.









FTS. Insanely cloudy cuz I didn't rinse my sand like an idiot and none of my filter media is fine enough to catch the particles. *headdesk*









These two are for 150. This is the Rotala he sent me. Looks a little red. But it decided to grow sideways. No idea.


















Hopefully the tank will be a bit clearer tomorrow. Probably not though. And let's hope my fish are all still alive then too. Until then.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Old AS souldn't leach ammonia, that should be long gone. I think it's a smart move to continue using a soil type substrate and capped just like MTS.


I got the stuff for free when I picked those two rimless tanks up from Malay last month. Or was it the month before? Anyway, he had it sitting in bucket outside, so It very well may be MTS by now. I just got fed up with rinsing it. That is why I tossed the sand on it.



150EH said:


> I just sent Chad a pm and I'm hoping he has a dozen Fire Red Cherry shrimp for me, and a heat pack. I forgot about the cold up there and might not be able to afford shipping.


They are talking 30's the beginning of next week. So, you will need a heat pack or two for sure.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> There was way too much sludge. After running 50+ gallons of water through it, the water was still coming out black. So I capped it with sand. I hope it doesn't leach too, but I am going to be watching like a hawk, and doing daily water changes anyway to clear the tank up. I didn't rinse the sand before I put it in. *facepalm*


Reason why you were getting sludge was you were rinsing away the aquasoil. Almost 99.9% sure aquasoil is not supposed too be rinsed because of that, you just rinse off all the goodness. 

Tank looks good though, excited too see how aquasoil does for you!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Reason why you were getting sludge was you were rinsing away the aquasoil. Almost 99.9% sure aquasoil is not supposed too be rinsed because of that, you just rinse off all the goodness.
> 
> Tank looks good though, excited too see how aquasoil does for you!


I don't think I took away all the goodness. Lol. There is still a ton of sludge in it.

Thanks man. Getting it to clear up now is going to be a pain. I can't wait to see how it does. I am really going to be watching the crypts. Want to see if they do as well, or better than the ones in my 10 gallon.


----------



## nonconductive

looks good cable... those fry are already nice and colorful! they look big too!


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> looks good cable... those fry are already nice and colorful! they look big too!


Thanks man. They are doing very well. Showing lots of color too.roud:


----------



## cableguy69846

The tank cleared up a bit over night, and all the fish are still alive.

FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side


----------



## orchidman

nice!


----------



## 150EH

Yeah I'll agree on the rinsing and I don't care what it is, I paid for or carried it so it's going in the tank, all of it without rinsing any away. There are lots of folks here that don't rinse, me for one, wasserpest said he doesn't, why throw good money down the drain.


----------



## 150EH

The tank looks good cable. How long does it take for the thread to break down, I used thread on my DW & moss this time?

I used a paper plate to fill the Nano, it worked.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> nice!


Thanks man.



150EH said:


> Yeah I'll agree on the rinsing and I don't care what it is, I paid for or carried it so it's going in the tank, all of it without rinsing any away. There are lots of folks here that don't rinse, me for one, wasserpest said he doesn't, why throw good money down the drain.


I am not going to bother rinsing next time. I don't rinse usually, only when I use gravel and that most of the time.



150EH said:


> The tank looks good cable. How long does it take for the thread to break down, I used thread on my DW & moss this time?
> 
> I used a paper plate to fill the Nano, it worked.


Thanks man. Not sure how long it will take the thread to break down. Usually my thread gets some algae growing on it and hides it pretty well, but I think the stuff I used will take a long time.


-------------------------------------------


Getting ready to do a water change on the 20. Got another female swordtail I saw today. A Pineapple Wag like the others, and 8 black neon tetras.


----------



## cableguy69846

Video of the new additions.roud:

My 20 gallon high tank.

Enjoy.roud:


----------



## 150EH

Cool, I never even noticed the Black Neons before and the Swordtails are tiny.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Cool, I never even noticed the Black Neons before and the Swordtails are tiny.


The black neons just went in today. And the fry are way smaller than tiny, lol. They are minute in this tank.roud:


----------



## 150EH

I upped my Fe dosing like crazy to see if I can get that same Rotala to turn red, it's weird that it started growing sideways but it looks like it wants to just lay down and put all those roots in the soil then you would have a ton of this stuff. It looks nice when it get the strong pink tones.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I upped my Fe dosing like crazy to see if I can get that same Rotala to turn red, it's weird that it started growing sideways but it looks like it wants to just lay down and put all those roots in the soil then you would have a ton of this stuff. It looks nice when it get the strong pink tones.


It is a good lookin plant. And only the parts that are right under the light are changing any color. I am going to trim it when I do a WC in that tank again, and replant the top, and see if the coloring goes away.


----------



## cableguy69846

Just got done doing a whole lot of maintenance. Going to feed the fish, then get a bunch of pics for you guys. Back in a few.:biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846

Got a few pics today for you all. Not anything great, but some.

*Emersed setup

*Container 1














































Container 2





































*10 gallon

*









*Shrimptopia

*









*20 gallon

*









*Mossville

*







*

2.5 gallon

*









*2 gallon hex

*







That's all for now. I am going to go to town with the camera tomorrow.:biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

stuff looks great! especially container 2 and the 10g!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> stuff looks great! especially container 2 and the 10g!


Thanks man.:biggrin:


----------



## 150EH

Yeah I think it looks good too, you can see the difference in color and it all looks clean and healthy.

Are your shrimp breeding in Shrimptopia, it looks like you have a few.

You also have a pretty large variety of plants, are you keeping a master list somewhere or is it all upstairs?


----------



## 150EH

What Crypts are in with the DHG, they kinda look like gecko?

I try to follow your tanks individually but I get lost, like when I knew I was getting the Nano I looked at the light but decided it was to expensive, then after I got the tank set up I wanted the link and was like "I know it is Cable's thread" I check your whole journal before I found it in your Nano journal, it's not you it's me!


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Yeah I think it looks good too, you can see the difference in color and it all looks clean and healthy.
> 
> Are your shrimp breeding in Shrimptopia, it looks like you have a few.
> 
> You also have a pretty large variety of plants, are you keeping a master list somewhere or is it all upstairs?


Thanks man. I just changed the bulbs on the 10 gallon from 15 watts to 10 watts. So I am hoping it will take care of the algae.

They are breeding. I just had a rather large die off though. I think it was due to the CO2. I changed the airstone and the one I put on was working much better, but I think it started gassing them. No deaths today though, so we will see. I think that tank is going to get redon soon too. I am kind of sick of looking at the pots. I think I am going to throw some Eco Complete in it and see how it goes. I may order some more shrimp too to diversify the gene pool a bit too.

I have a master list. I just need to redo it, so I know what is where. I moved so many things around, I am not sure what I have where any more. And the list is a bit scattered. Now of these days, I will get to that.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> What Crypts are in with the DHG, they kinda look like gecko?
> 
> I try to follow your tanks individually but I get lost, like when I knew I was getting the Nano I looked at the light but decided it was to expensive, then after I got the tank set up I wanted the link and was like "I know it is Cable's thread" I check your whole journal before I found it in your Nano journal, it's not you it's me!


I got them from Chad. I need to get them ID'd, but he did say there was a Green Gecko in there for sure. As for the rest, not sure yet. I was waiting for them to put out some leaves and git a bit bigger to get the ID's on them. I got a bunch from Gordon too that I am not sure what they are, but they changing over to emergent growth right now. So, I will have to wait a bit on that one too.

Lol. That is part of the reason I still maintain the individual threads too, so people can find things easier. Lol. I know how daunting it can be to look through 100+ pages of nonsense to find something.


----------



## 150EH

A bunch of people in gwapa use the wooden air stones as C02 diffusers and claim they work better than ceramics and are easier to clean, plus have a finer bubble. Just thought I'd mention it, just another weapon in the arsenal.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> A bunch of people in gwapa use the wooden air stones as C02 diffusers and claim they work better than ceramics and are easier to clean, plus have a finer bubble. Just thought I'd mention it, just another weapon in the arsenal.


I am going to have to get them. I am using some cheapo ones from PetCo right now. Better than nothing, but it could be better. If I remember, I will get a pic of the bubbles in the 20 gallon. Some of them are pretty fine, but most are not.


----------



## 150EH

Are yours wooden or the limestone looking material, I have no idea.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Are yours wooden or the limestone looking material, I have no idea.


These are the ones I got. I need to find some wooden ones though.


----------



## 150EH

Man they suck in selection, I thought they would have the wooden ones, they aren't expensive at all, $1.99 to $2.79.








You can even tell by the photo the grain is tighter looking than the stone.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Man they suck in selection, I thought they would have the wooden ones, they aren't expensive at all, $1.99 to $2.79.


I would much rather have the wooden ones. Just need to find them. :hihi:


----------



## orchidman

they have them at my petco....


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> they have them at my petco....


I wish mine did. Maybe I will look again.


----------



## 150EH

Petco is weird, the have NLS fish food and then no selection of air stones, ours is weird to and the dog bones and food are twice as expensive as the Petsmart that is only a mile away. You'll just have to wait until you place an online order some where, I go to all my hot spots and add them to my wish list so I don't forget. 

Oh, if you call them I bet they will get them in for you at Petco, I ordered 10 Oto's once from Petco and they called me a month later to say they were in but only 6 arrived, we all know what happened to the other 4!


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Petco is weird, the have NLS fish food and then no selection of air stones, ours is weird to and the dog bones and food are twice as expensive as the Petsmart that is only a mile away. You'll just have to wait until you place an online order some where, I go to all my hot spots and add them to my wish list so I don't forget.
> 
> Oh, if you call them I bet they will get them in for you at Petco, I ordered 10 Oto's once from Petco and they called me a month later to say they were in but only 6 arrived, we all know what happened to the other 4!


Lol. If I am going to order anything, I am going through my LFS.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bahugo

Animal Krackers on 115th and kedzie has them, the wooden diffusers.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Animal Krackers on 115th and kedzie has them, the wooden diffusers.


I thought I saw them, I just didn't remember where. Now I have to wait till the money comes in again. Already spent my allotted amount on fish related stuff.:hihi:


----------



## frenchymasters

Im convinced!!!! I think i'll join the dirty side


----------



## cableguy69846

frenchymasters said:


> Im convinced!!!! I think i'll join the dirty side


It is so worth it.roud:


----------



## 150EH

Cable how often and how much do you feed your shrimp?


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Cable how often and how much do you feed your shrimp?


Half a tab once a day. With how many shrimp and snails I have it disappears within 12 hours. Any more than that and I am sucking it out of the gravel on waterchange day. You may want to start with a quarter of a disc and see how they do. If they eat it really fast up it a bit. But part of a tab is a good place to start.


----------



## 150EH

I put about a 1/3 of a piece and they didn't touch it, after a few hours I pulled it out because it had started expanding, the big syringe worked good sucking it out. I'll try again tomorrow and I'll use the other brand, Pure Aquatic to see if they like it better and to see if it's more stable. I do want to try the backyard consumables but next year with fresh growth, I'll be the talk of the town looking for tender dandelions for my shrimp.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I put about a 1/3 of a piece and they didn't touch it, after a few hours I pulled it out because it had started expanding, the big syringe worked good sucking it out. I'll try again tomorrow and I'll use the other brand, Pure Aquatic to see if they like it better and to see if it's more stable. I do want to try the backyard consumables but next year with fresh growth, I'll be the talk of the town looking for tender dandelions for my shrimp.


It may take a couple of tries for them to figure it out. Mine didn't right away either. Give them a bit of time, they should swarm it.

Lol, Dandelions. Should have seen me at the store the other day. Boots, leather jacket, chains, facial piercings, in the cosmetics aisle looking for tweezers. Lol.


----------



## orchidman

your a chains, jacket, and piercings guy? who knew! haha i want a picture


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> your a chains, jacket, and piercings guy? who knew! haha i want a picture


Lol. I used to be a heavy goth, punk, moron, whatever. But now I am simple. Lol. More of a biker and a metal head at heart.

I will see what I can do on the pic man.


----------



## orchidman

i see.

haha okay


----------



## 150EH

You should meet Rachael, she's sport'n the Mohawk, a bunch of tats, but she perfectly normal to me hanging out with bikers all the time. But I have to laugh because some of our club members come to plant meetings in a suit, not many but I guess it just the area we live in.

To think I was just warning you about weirdos on the Internet.

Do you have to do that hard cough to get the chain through your nose to come out your mouth, man were the heck is Wkndracer when you need him!


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> You should meet Rachael, she's sport'n the Mohawk, a bunch of tats, but she perfectly normal to me hanging out with bikers all the time. But I have to laugh because some of our club members come to plant meetings in a suit, not many but I guess it just the area we live in.
> 
> To think I was just warning you about weirdos on the Internet.
> 
> Do you have to do that hard cough to get the chain through your nose to come out your mouth, man were the heck is Wkndracer when you need him!


I think it is the area you live. When I was MD, the area I was in was a bit of an upper class area, and even walking into the CVS, I got looked at like I was a hooligan. Women clutched their children closer, and tried to hide their purses, and the men looked at me with disdain. I almost wish I was a criminal at that point just to not let them down.:hihi: And I saw her avatar, I wish I could rock a mohawk like that. Mine just goes all weird though, so I have to keep it short. When I had that and the muttonchops, it was fun though.

Lol.

I have not seen him in a few days. I am wondering if he finally got to go back to work or something.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> your a chains, jacket, and piercings guy? who knew! haha i want a picture


Back in post #446. That is me.


----------



## Big O

frenchymasters said:


> Im convinced!!!! I think i'll join the dirty side


WELCOME TO THE DIRT SIDE!
just had to say it.


----------



## cableguy69846

Big O said:


> WELCOME TO THE DIRT SIDE!
> just had to say it.


Lol. You forgot the Darth Vader voice.:hihi:


----------



## Big O

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. You forgot the Darth Vader voice.:hihi:


my bad!
I love this place!


----------



## cableguy69846

Big O said:


> my bad!
> I love this place!


Lol. We love it too.:icon_smil


----------



## cableguy69846

Got my fish in today. 2 L144 plecos, male and female, and 6 habrosus corys. Corys are going in Mossville, and the plecos are going in the 20 gallon.

L144's. Male on the left, female on the right.









Habrosus corys.

















Enjoy.:biggrin:


----------



## irishchickadee

Squuuueeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin: Cories are soooooo cute. Never saw one I didn't love. I just added 4 albinos to my betta tank and Im up to 5 in my 30gal.


----------



## allaboutfish

i LOVE habrosus. i cant wait to upgrade my 10 gallon. im going to have 4 pygmy and 4 habrosus, 6 fork tailed rainbowfish, a longfin blue eye pleco, and 2 garnderi biassa killifish  its gonna be blue eye themed


----------



## cableguy69846

irishchickadee said:


> Squuuueeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin: Cories are soooooo cute. Never saw one I didn't love. I just added 4 albinos to my betta tank and Im up to 5 in my 30gal.


These fish are awesome. Way smaller than I thought. Right now the biggest is about three quarters of an inch and the smallest is probably a hair under a half inch. They are awesome though. Very lively as well. Now I need to get some shrimp for that tank.



allaboutfish said:


> i LOVE habrosus. i cant wait to upgrade my 10 gallon. im going to have 4 pygmy and 4 habrosus, 6 fork tailed rainbowfish, a longfin blue eye pleco, and 2 garnderi biassa killifish  its gonna be blue eye themed


I just got some L144's (albino, blue eyed, shortfin plecos) today too. They are pretty awesome.


----------



## Bahugo

Grats on the new fish, how are the pleco's doing in the new tank


----------



## allaboutfish

cableguy69846 said:


> These fish are awesome. Way smaller than I thought. Right now the biggest is about three quarters of an inch and the smallest is probably a hair under a half inch. They are awesome though. Very lively as well. Now I need to get some shrimp for that tank.
> 
> 
> 
> I just got some L144's (albino, blue eyed, shortfin plecos) today too. They are pretty awesome.


yea i love the L144's im obssessed with fish with blue eyes.


----------



## 150EH

Cool Cable, I really like the L144's and you can see the males whiskers, man he is going to be so gnarly, the people equivalent of a guy wearing a leather jacket with face piercings, and tats. The Cory's are cool too but for some reason I'm not a big fan yet, but it nice to get them that size so you know how old they are.

I think the L144's like the Mopani DW to gnaw on, it help their digestion etc. Angels plus has some good info on them.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Cool Cable, I really like the L144's and you can see the males whiskers, man he is going to be so gnarly, the people equivalent of a guy wearing a leather jacket with face piercings, and tats. The Cory's are cool too but for some reason I'm not a big fan yet, but it nice to get them that size so you know how old they are.
> 
> I think the L144's like the Mopani DW to gnaw on, it help their digestion etc. Angels plus has some good info on them.


Lol. The biker/metal head of the fish world.:hihi:

They like it, but it is not necessary. I found out today that the other plecos I have are L 104's and they need wood in their diet. I am really glad I have it in all my tanks. The cories are really active too. Buzzing around the tank like crazy. It is kind of cool to watch.


----------



## orchidman

nice fish!!!


----------



## jkan0228

Nice pics bro! Now some pics with them actually in the tank? And not plastic containers I use to store the fish I actually eat? :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> nice fish!!!


Thanks man.:biggrin:



jkan0228 said:


> Nice pics bro! Now some pics with them actually in the tank? And not plastic containers I use to store the fish I actually eat? :hihi:


Lol. Lights are already out for the night, but I will see what I can do tomorrow for you all.

Sandwich containers. Work great for small things like this.roud:


----------



## jkan0228

Great for a slice of fatty salmon.... *drool*....


----------



## zachary908

jkan0228 said:


> Great for a slice of fatty salmon.... *drool*....


Mahi Mahi is pretty good too! :biggrin:


----------



## orchidman

jkan0228 said:


> Great for a slice of fatty salmon.... *drool*....


this makes me want sushi! and i just had it for lunch, lol. best sushi i ever had!


----------



## jkan0228

Costco Grilled Salmon is both cheap and very tasty....


----------



## 150EH

I bet you boys have never sat down to a table piled high with steamed blue crabs, corn on the cob, and a frosty beer, for a couple of hours of eating. That's the one thing you miss living in the middle of the country.

I would guess Orchidman has?


----------



## cableguy69846

Makes my dinner pale in comparison to what you guys are talking about. Some Cap'n Crunch followed by McDonald's. Bring on the heartburn!:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

150EH said:


> I bet you boys have never sat down to a table piled high with steamed blue crabs, corn on the cob, and a frosty beer, for a couple of hours of eating. That's the one thing you miss living in the middle of the country.
> 
> I would guess Orchidman has?


besides the beer (16 ) YES! so good! especially fresh caught ( with your dad) crabs! YUMMM! and dont forget the great friends and family that come along!



cableguy69846 said:


> Makes my dinner pale in comparison to what you guys are talking about. Some Cap'n Crunch followed by McDonald's. Bring on the heartburn!:hihi:


i love captain crunch!  haha! for dinner i had... a tiny bit of low mein.. thats about it


----------



## 150EH

I like pile the Cap'n on my Fish filet to make it crunchy, like chips on a bologna samich.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I like pile the Cap'n on my Fish filet to make it crunchy, like chips on a bologna samich.


I use doritos on my bologna sandwich. And if I eat fish, it is fish and chips mate.roud:


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> Makes my dinner pale in comparison to what you guys are talking about. Some Cap'n Crunch followed by McDonald's. Bring on the heartburn!:hihi:


If it makes you feel any better I didn't even eat dinner... :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> If it makes you feel any better I didn't even eat dinner... :hihi:


Lol. It doesn't. EAT SOMETHING MAN!!! Your are going to wither away to nothing.


----------



## zachary908

150EH said:


> I like pile the Cap'n on my Fish filet to make it crunchy, like chips on a bologna samich.





cableguy69846 said:


> I use doritos on my bologna sandwich. And if I eat fish, it is fish and chips mate.roud:


You nasty people...

The other day I cooked up a sirloin steak put it on toast with pepper jack cheese... it was delicious!


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. It doesn't. EAT SOMETHING MAN!!! Your are going to wither away to nothing.


I may dig through the kitchen in a second. I eat like a horse... I just don't gain weight. :hihi: I eat more food than a lot of full grown men I know.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> You nasty people...
> 
> The other day I cooked up a sirloin steak put it on toast with pepper jack cheese... it was delicious!


Fried bologan is awesome.roud:



zachary908 said:


> I may dig through the kitchen in a second. I eat like a horse... I just don't gain weight. :hihi: I eat more food than a lot of full grown men I know.


That is how I am. I hate it. I usually have to eat every few hours just to keep from feeling tired all the time.


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> I use doritos on my bologna sandwich. And if I eat fish, it is fish and chips mate.roud:


i like that too 



zachary908 said:


> You nasty people...
> 
> The other day I cooked up a sirloin steak put it on toast with pepper jack cheese... it was delicious!


i love some steak too! dang you people are making me hungry! fresh venison tenderloin marinated with fish sauce and challots.. YUMMM! eaten with rice (real vietnamese rice, not uncle bens!)



zachary908 said:


> I may dig through the kitchen in a second. I eat like a horse... I just don't gain weight. :hihi: I eat more food than a lot of full grown men I know.


lucky!


----------



## 150EH

I just had a small Ledo's pizza with anchovies and a bowl of vanilla Ice cream with pound cake and Hershey's chocolate all over it, late lunch pig out.


----------



## orchidman

i havent eaten yet today. im hungry now! haha


----------



## 150EH

I saw on TV up there in Chi town they do a Foo Young sandwich that supposed to be awesome and cheap, just the fried pancake on to slices of white bread for a $1.50, it sounds good to me.


----------



## cableguy69846

Ok. Did some maintenance today. Took a whole ton of duckweed out of the 10 gallon. I hate that stuff. I am going to have to wage war on it really soon. Took a week to cover 3/4 of the tank surface.:angryfire Replenished some CO2 and started Excel dosing on the 10 gallon to kill off some BBA. Also started thinking of a 20 gallon long tank for the L 104's. I think I have 1 female and 2 males, but I am not sure. Threw a piece of blanched zucchini in there and the 20 gallon. Plecos have not touched it yet, but I suspect that will happen tonight. Got 2 new otos today from the LFS as replacements for the ones I lost last week. Gave them to me for free. Drip acclimated them for about an hour while I was feeding snakes and all that. (Stupid BP, needs to learn how to eat prekilled food.) The otos jumped the zucchini 5 min after I put it in the tank. They are all over it like a fat kid on a cupcake. I have only seen 4 of my corys at a time today. I suspect I lost 2, but will not know until I do a water change tomorrow. I will also get some pics tomorrow too.


----------



## orchidman

i never blanch my zuchinni i just throw it in the otos love it


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> i never blanch my zuchinni i just throw it in the otos love it


I may try that too. Everything I have read though said you should blanch it. The plecos have not touched it as far as I know. Don't think they know it is food yet. We will see.


----------



## .Mko.

I dont blanch my zuchinni either. Ottos love it so much now that anytime I stick my hand in the water they all start sucking on my hand thinking im dropping new zuchinni in haha


----------



## cableguy69846

.Mko. said:


> I dont blanch my zuchinni either. Ottos love it so much now that anytime I stick my hand in the water they all start sucking on my hand thinking im dropping new zuchinni in haha


Lol. Fish kisses.:hihi:

Any experience with not blanching it for plecos?


----------



## 150EH

Did somebody say cupcake?


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Did somebody say cupcake?


Yep. That was me.:hihi:


----------



## .Mko.

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Fish kisses.:hihi:
> 
> Any experience with not blanching it for plecos?


 
Yea actually at work (LFS) to keep our numerous pleco counts healthy im always in charge of chopping up veggies for them and they love their zucchini fresh. I think blanching it makes quicker for them to notice and gives that mushy texture that makes them want to munch on it even more but I dont think it makes that much of a difference. after a day its already soft and if its near the bottom of the tank its usually gone really soon


----------



## cableguy69846

.Mko. said:


> Yea actually at work (LFS) to keep our numerous pleco counts healthy im always in charge of chopping up veggies for them and they love their zucchini fresh. I think blanching it makes quicker for them to notice and gives that mushy texture that makes them want to munch on it even more but I dont think it makes that much of a difference. after a day its already soft and if its near the bottom of the tank its usually gone really soon


I dropped a piece in with the otos and L 144's earlier today, and I think only the otos got at it, and the one I dropped in the tank with the L 104's has not been touched by anything but the snails so far. Next time I get some, I am going to try dripping it in there raw.


----------



## 150EH

Man I got up at 5:45 am to ride my wife to the bus stop and I wanted to take my C02 tank to get refilled, so I did all that and came back home to find my regulator broken, I guess I did it in a sleepy haze. It's old as dirt and the 1/8 inch barb is plastic, so I found that on the floor and spent the rest of the day trying to find a 1/8 ID barb by 1/16 NPT fitting, Clippard had a bag of 10 that totaled at $31 but I found one on ebay for $4.28 shipped, what a pain.


----------



## 150EH

You need a nice dirty tank like mine, the Oto's turn up their noses at Zucchini.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Man I got up at 5:45 am to ride my wife to the bus stop and I wanted to take my C02 tank to get refilled, so I did all that and came back home to find my regulator broken, I guess I did it in a sleepy haze. It's old as dirt and the 1/8 inch barb is plastic, so I found that on the floor and spent the rest of the day trying to find a 1/8 ID barb by 1/16 NPT fitting, Clippard had a bag of 10 that totaled at $31 but I found one on ebay for $4.28 shipped, what a pain.


That sucks man. It least you found one. They didn't have any at the big box hardware store?


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> You need a nice dirty tank like mine, the Oto's turn up their noses at Zucchini.


Lol. I think that may be the problem with the clown plecos. They have been living off algae and snails or whatever for so long, they want nothing to do with it. I may try some of these next week and see how well they go over with the plecos and corys.


----------



## 150EH

I think that's one reason the Mopani wood is so nice because it's always in there, all mine gets soft after it's been in the water a while, so its not really like eating wood, but it get covered with algae and all kinds of other nasty stuff, I've never had any luck trying to feed fresh veggies or blanched. I would like to try spinach etc. in the shrimp tank if I have any left by tomorrow morning.

I've used those before and all the bottom dwellers like them.

With no CO2 I guess I'll shut off most of the lights and quit dosing this week, I did a little cleaning in there today and got out a ton of peacock moss that was just rolling around, so I've changed about 85 gallons of water in 3 days on that tank.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I think that's one reason the Mopani wood is so nice because it's always in there, all mine gets soft after it's been in the water a while, so its not really like eating wood, but it get covered with algae and all kinds of other nasty stuff, I've never had any luck trying to feed fresh veggies or blanched. I would like to try spinach etc. in the shrimp tank if I have any left by tomorrow morning.
> 
> I've used those before and all the bottom dwellers like them.
> 
> With no CO2 I guess I'll shut off most of the lights and quit dosing this week, I did a little cleaning in there today and got out a ton of peacock moss that was just rolling around, so I've changed about 85 gallons of water in 3 days on that tank.


The piece of Mopani wood that is in there, has been in with them since I got them, and I got it almost 2 years ago. Has not been out of water since. It is growing some crazy stuff on it now. This is my first time with the veggies. In hindsight, I should have only blanched one of them, and left the other raw, but oh well. Next time I know.

I am gonna get some next week when I get paid. Need to figure something out for them as I think their diet has been lacking for a while.

That is more water than I change in a month. Man. I would say to use DIY CO2 until you get the parts, but it would probably do a whole lot of nothing in your huge tank.


----------



## cableguy69846

Just got a box of plants today. Updates later.:biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo

What plants did you order?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> What plants did you order?


A bunch from 150. He was thinning out his big tank, so he sent me a bunch. I got some C. wendtii 'Tropica', Mayaca fluvatilis, Bacopa caroliniana, sunset hygro, and something else I don't know what it is.


----------



## Bahugo

Cool! I just got a nice pot of C. Wendtii tropica yesterday it's a really cool plant.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Cool! I just got a nice pot of C. Wendtii tropica yesterday it's a really cool plant.


It is a cool plant. I am quickly falling in love with the C. wendtii plants. I want to get a few more. Right now I have 'Red', regular, 'Tropica', I think 'Green', and 'Brown', and I am trying to get some 'Mi Oya' but that one is proving hard to find. I will find them though.

Where did you find the 'Tropica' at?


----------



## 150EH

The tropica grows like a weed, the other one is Hygrophila corymbosa angustifolia, it's a good background plant if you need to cover a large area, it doesn't mind pruning so shape it any way you like.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> The tropica grows like a weed, the other one is Hygrophila corymbosa angustifolia, it's a good background plant if you need to cover a large area, it doesn't mind pruning so shape it any way you like.


I am gonna have to make some room for the HCA. It will be in the 20 gallon somewhere.


----------



## Bahugo

We ever gonna get pics?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> We ever gonna get pics?


Crud. I knew I forgot something. I was going to do tanks today, but got distracted cleaning out my new fish room.... I mean...... the basement.:hihi:

For real though. I am going to get some tomorrow. I am floating all the plants for now, going to do WC's, plant, and trim a lot of stuff. So much going on.:help:

EDIT: I also have updated plant, fauna, and equipment lists for the first post that I keep forgetting to put up too.


----------



## Bahugo

hows the fish room coming


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> hows the fish room coming


Slowly. But I have to clean out the other half of the basement to clean the office so I have somewhere to put the baby. I figure when I am done with all that, the fish room will get more attention. So far, it is storage so I can clean and get organized a little bit. Should be good by the spring though.


----------



## 150EH

Cable, I'll take some of the pressure off with the photo I had sent you, I hope you don't mind.










I'd have to check but I just bought the C. wendtii v. tropica a couple of months ago, I sold 5 or 6 little plants to a club member, my tank has a whole corner full, and the single plant in the photo I pulled apart to clean making about 10 small plants with 4 or 5 leaves each, so for a Crypt I consider it a fast grower, but most of all I love the dark color.


----------



## zachary908

150EH said:


> Cable, I'll take some of the pressure off with the photo I had sent you, I hope you don't mind.


Sorry to hijack, but that little tank in the background looks great! :biggrin:


----------



## 150EH

No problem it's Cables journal, that's my shrimp killing tank, nothing makes it out alive so far.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Cable, I'll take some of the pressure off with the photo I had sent you, I hope you don't mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to check but I just bought the C. wendtii v. tropica a couple of months ago, I sold 5 or 6 little plants to a club member, my tank has a whole corner full, and the single plant in the photo I pulled apart to clean making about 10 small plants with 4 or 5 leaves each, so for a Crypt I consider it a fast grower, but most of all I love the dark color.


The wendtii species tend to grow a bit faster then most crypts I think. Mine usually put out a leaf a week.



zachary908 said:


> Sorry to hijack, but that little tank in the background looks great! :biggrin:


It is an awesome tank. Makes me want to do another 2.5gallon really soon.



150EH said:


> No problem it's Cables journal, that's my shrimp killing tank, nothing makes it out alive so far.


Do you have any shrimp left at all?


----------



## 150EH

4 shrimp left in the tank and I've been doing 15 to 18% water changes daily to try and keep them alive, I really jumped the gun on cycling this tank.

I've been looking at other 2.5's even tanks fully de-rimed, but trimming the silicone with a exacto makes a big difference in appearance, I had a good 2 fist fulls on my desk not counting what went on the floor. I just layed the knife down and pulled it towards my self leaving a 1/8 inch bead of silicone on each side, then cleaned up with a razor.

Cable did you do any planting or has Christmas taken over your life, I was out all Saturday morning with my wife and by 9:30 am the mall was a zoo.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> 4 shrimp left in the tank and I've been doing 15 to 18% water changes daily to try and keep them alive, I really jumped the gun on cycling this tank.
> 
> I've been looking at other 2.5's even tanks fully de-rimed, but trimming the silicone with a exacto makes a big difference in appearance, I had a good 2 fist fulls on my desk not counting what went on the floor. I just layed the knife down and pulled it towards my self leaving a 1/8 inch bead of silicone on each side, then cleaned up with a razor.
> 
> Cable did you do any planting or has Christmas taken over your life, I was out all Saturday morning with my wife and by 9:30 am the mall was a zoo.


Naw. I am sore from moving stuff in my basement the other day. Didn't do much of anything today but go to church with my daughter and play some computer games. I have all the plants floating in the tanks they are going in for the most part and will get them planted tomorrow.


----------



## Bahugo

Still waiting for pics... *cough* get too planting.

How are your shrimp and corys and pleco's doing?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Still waiting for pics... *cough* get too planting.


Lol. I am getting ready to do that now. Need to move a good bit around and trim a lot. Not sure if I have room for all the plants I got a couple days ago.:help:



Bahugo said:


> How are your shrimp and corys and pleco's doing?


I think I am down to 5 corys now. Not really sure. I need to move some stuff around in that tank, so I am sure I will find out for sure.

Found a dead shrimp today. I think Shrimptopia is in for a big change. I am beginning to believe the pots are a bad idea with shrimp. Maybe releasing too much noxious gas in the water. It smells like a sewer when I do water changes, and I am not sure why.

The plecos seem good. I need some more hiding places for them though. And I am in the process of planning out another tank for my clown plecos. Give them more room and DW.


----------



## 150EH

Cable do you think I should keep up the water changes on the shrimp tank??

Shrimp tank daily

1 - feed a tiny piece of algae wafer
2 - after 1 or 2 hours remove all remaining food
3 - remove light film from surface with 3 -4 half paper towels
4 - 56 to 64 ounce water chance, 15 to 18 percent

So far this has kept the remaining shrimp alive, but should I kept it up.

today pH 7, kH 2.25, gH 0, nitrite 0, nitrate 0, ammonia ?


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Cable do you think I should keep up the water changes on the shrimp tank??
> 
> Shrimp tank daily
> 
> 1 - feed a tiny piece of algae wafer
> 2 - after 1 or 2 hours remove all remaining food
> 3 - remove light film from surface with 3 -4 half paper towels
> 4 - 56 to 64 ounce water chance, 15 to 18 percent
> 
> So far this has kept the remaining shrimp alive, but should I kept it up.
> 
> today pH 7, kH 2.25, gH 0, nitrite 0, nitrate 0, ammonia ?


I would suggest checking all the levels before hand. If they are showing high values, then change it, but if not, leave it. The removing food and surface film is a good idea though, and you should for sure keep that up. If the levels are low, then you should leave it to encourage the bacteria to grow, if they are getting high, then change some water. After a while of watching everything, you should get to a point where you are doing weekly waterchanges instead of daily ones.


----------



## cableguy69846

Got everything planted and trimmed. Going to let the tanks settle and finish another moss jar, then I will get some pics.:icon_smil


----------



## orchidman

cant wait for pics! its a race, who can get their pics up first, you or me!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> cant wait for pics! its a race, who can get their pics up first, you or me!


Lol. I still have to take mine.


----------



## orchidman

still might beat me!


----------



## jkan0228

I posted my pics yesterday... Guess I win? :hihi:

Get those pics up! Both of you!


----------



## cableguy69846

Uploading pictures to PB now. All 66 of them.


----------



## orchidman

im posteing now!


----------



## cableguy69846

Pictures, finally. I got a plant pack from 150 this week and then was too lazy to plant them until today. Got some Mayaca fluviatilis, Hygrophila corymbrosa angustifolia, Bacopa caroliniana, and Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica'. I also got another hygro, but I didn't have the room for it that I thought I did and I already have it, so it didn't make it into a tank. But here we go. Lots of pics to post.

*Mossville

*Did a rescape on this one. Moved the P. sp. Kwagoeanum to the back right corner, removed a rock with some random pieces of Java Moss on it, and took the piece of wood out that had the 3 types of java fern on it. I also added some C. wendtii 'Tropica' to the tank as well. As for the cories, I am down to 4 and have no idea why. After the holidays I am going to get a couple more along with some shrimp for the tank.

FTS









Left side.









Middle.









Right side.









Corys.


































Tiawan moss? and mini pellia.









C. wendtii 'Tropica'

















*2.5 gallon

*Added some Mayaca fluviatilis to the right side. Will see how it does. After the holidays, I am planning on a Dario Dario pair for this tank, if I can get it. If not, I may go with shrimp of some sort.

FTS









DHG

















HC









M. fluviatilis









*2 gallon hex

*I think I finally beat the algae in this tank. Definitely better than it was. I am dosing ferts, excel, and the light is about 6 inches off the top of the tank. I think it is finally in some sort of balance. No plans on fauna yet. Suggestions?

FTS









Anubias, Java Fern, and DHG 'Belem'









DHG 'Belem'









Flame moss is growing like crazy. I think it is time to put some in a jar.









Pellia









*20 gallon

*Trimmed this tank up big time. Yanked all the H. difformis out so I could replace it with some H. corymbrosa angustifolia. Also added some C. wendtii 'Tropica' and trimmed off some dead leaves. All fish still alive and well.

FTS









Left side.









Middle









Right side.









C. wendtii. Already stopped melting and is putting out new leaves.









Hydrocotyle sipthorpioides.









C. wendtii 'Tropica' The plant 150 sent me was huge. I wish I would have gotten a pic of it before I separated it.

















H. corymbrosa angustifolia









Black neons









Otos.

















Mama swordtail.









Swordtail fry.

























Papa swordtail









Group shot.









*10 gallon.

*Added some more Bacopa caroliniana to the tank and some C. wendtii 'Tropica'. Other then that, nothing much goin on with it today.

FTS









Left side.









Middle.









Right side









Cardinal tetras.

















D. diandra









B. caroliniana









Regular Java Fern. I have had this particular bit for about 2 years now, and this is the best it has looked. Ever.









Mini Rose Moss.









Notocyphus. I thought I killed it, but it may make a comeback.









C. wendtii 'Tropica'









L104's. AKA, Clown Plecos. (Thanks Zach and Rich.roud

























*Shrimptopia

*Found a dead shrimp today. Not sure what the heck is going on with them. I think I am going to move a couple to another tank and see how they do. Maybe the 2 gallon. This tank is going to go through some big changes really soon. I want to get rid of the pots and gravel. I don't like the way it looks anymore. And I really hate that internal filter now. When I move the tank, I am going to get an Aqua Clear 20 for it.

FTS









Left side.









Middle.









Right side. Need to find a place for that riccia too. It has gotten huge.









Random shrimp shots.

































That is all for now. I am going to take some pics of the emersed tubs tomorrow. So much has changed with them, It is crazy.


----------



## 150EH

Looks good Cable :thumbsup:

Your are running out space quickly now


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Looks good Cable :thumbsup:
> 
> Your are running out space quickly now


Running? Lol, I am out of space. I need another tank now. Lol.

Thanks 150. BTW, that crypt you sent was MASSIVE.


----------



## 150EH

Score!!! 4 Flounder today, I like weirdo fish.


----------



## diwu13

You have tons of white fuzz on your DW pieces in like several tanks. Do you have shrimp or something in those tanks to eat it?


----------



## jkan0228

White Fuzz is mostly fungus which eventually goes away


----------



## 150EH

It looks like the shimp like your floating Riccia too, you'll be selling in the SnS soon.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Score!!! 4 Flounder today, I like weirdo fish.


Nice. Aren't they brackish though?



diwu13 said:


> You have tons of white fuzz on your DW pieces in like several tanks. Do you have shrimp or something in those tanks to eat it?


If I remember correctly, the otos will, but I am not sure.



jkan0228 said:


> White Fuzz is mostly fungus which eventually goes away


It has been going away. You should see how it used to be.



150EH said:


> It looks like the shimp like your floating Riccia too, you'll be selling in the SnS soon.


Lol. I may have a plan for the riccia but I need to get my 20 long first.


----------



## 150EH

I made a couple hundred bucks on that Riccia, but the snails ruined the whole deal. They can be brackish but will also do fine in fresh water, They are good at helping clean the glass because they leave little trials of clean letting you know it's dirty and time to get out the Magfloat.

Oto's love fuzz. Sometimes if you gotta really good fuzz going the photo looks like a 3D without glasses.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I made a couple hundred bucks on that Riccia, but the snails ruined the whole deal. They can be brackish but will also do fine in fresh water, They are good at helping clean the glass because they leave little trials of clean letting you know it's dirty and time to get out the Magfloat.
> 
> Oto's love fuzz. Sometimes if you gotta really good fuzz going the photo looks like a 3D without glasses.


That sucks on the riccia man. And those flounders are pretty cool.

I have not really seen them go after the fuzz. They are really good at cleaning the leaves though.


----------



## cableguy69846

Just found a dead swordtail in my 20 gallon.:angryfire


----------



## 150EH

That sucks they were fairly new? I one bought a bottle of dried earthworks for my fish, they loved them but even I notice how tough and elastic they were, here's the funny thing and almost unbelievable, one of my fish choked to death on the worms. The next morning I netted him out on to a paper plate and saw something in his mouth, it was the stupid worms, he had taken in too many at once. Point being, you just never know!

Mine went after the fuzz, I put that sandblasted DW in my tank with Fissidens, Mini Rose, etc. and within 2 days they were eating the new fuzz.


----------



## 150EH

Hey, is your daughter getting all worked up about Christmas??? Mine is even at 22.

We all spent the whole day in Johns Hopkins out patient surgery, we left the house a 7:30 am and got home 12 hours later, this is her second operation on her right knee and she will get one more in 5 months, but she wanted to do it on the school break, college gets about a month.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> That sucks they were fairly new? I one bought a bottle of dried earthworks for my fish, they loved them but even I notice how tough and elastic they were, here's the funny thing and almost unbelievable, one of my fish choked to death on the worms. The next morning I netted him out on to a paper plate and saw something in his mouth, it was the stupid worms, he had taken in too many at once. Point being, you just never know!
> 
> Mine went after the fuzz, I put that sandblasted DW in my tank with Fissidens, Mini Rose, etc. and within 2 days they were eating the new fuzz.


I am not really sure what caused it. I know they are short lived, but I am not sure how old she was when I got her. I still have a male and female though and all the fry, so I should be good.

The otos are really active at night, so maybe they are doing it then, but I am not sure.



150EH said:


> Hey, is your daughter getting all worked up about Christmas??? Mine is even at 22.
> 
> We all spent the whole day in Johns Hopkins out patient surgery, we left the house a 7:30 am and got home 12 hours later, this is her second operation on her right knee and she will get one more in 5 months, but she wanted to do it on the school break, college gets about a month.


Lol. Yeah she is. It is funny.

That sucks. At least she will be home for the recovery. That will make life easier.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp

cableguy69846 said:


> Just found a dead swordtail in my 20 gallon.:angryfire


Awww that sucks. 

They are very Beautiful! I miss my Swords. I may get some more. Not sure what I want, though.


----------



## cableguy69846

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Awww that sucks.
> 
> They are very Beautiful! I miss my Swords. I may get some more. Not sure what I want, though.


I almost bought some guppies the other day. I have a huge soft spot for livebearers. They are awesome.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp

cableguy69846 said:


> I almost bought some guppies the other day. I have a huge soft spot for livebearers. They are awesome.


What colors did you get?


----------



## cableguy69846

TheJadeShrimp said:


> What colors did you get?


I ended up not getting any yesterday. I am going to wait and place another order with msjinkzd after the new year.


----------



## 150EH

I hope your family had a Merry Christmas and I got the message about Petco but I think I might have to wait because I'm flat broke for a while and really over did it on gift giving. I would sure like to go up there a get a dozen tanks to grow out some SnS plants and a Pleco breeding tank, but right now even $50 seems out of reach, pitiful huh!

You should see my tank, that little change or lack of C02 really made a huge difference and it's a melting brown fest, and my DW still hasn't sunk after 9 days.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I hope your family had a Merry Christmas and I got the message about Petco but I think I might have to wait because I'm flat broke for a while and really over did it on gift giving. I would sure like to go up there a get a dozen tanks to grow out some SnS plants and a Pleco breeding tank, but right now even $50 seems out of reach, pitiful huh!
> 
> You should see my tank, that little change or lack of C02 really made a huge difference and it's a melting brown fest, and my DW still hasn't sunk after 9 days.


We had a good Christmas. Still have one more Holiday dinner to go to on New Year's Eve though. When did Christmas go from being one day to 4 days? I hate growing up. I feel ya on being broke. I am broke for about another week or so. The fiancee is getting me a 20 long for a late Christmas present and I specifically told her to buy one used or wait for the PetCo sale. I may pick up a 29 gallon too so I can start a reef tank in the near future. But the 20 long is going to be for a trio of L104 plecos I have and I may get one for the L144's as well. Not really sure at this point. And $50 being out of reach is not pitiful, I have been there many times. Just know that you will get out of it soon enough. Hope your family had a good Christmas as well. Did you get any fish related loot this year?

I have not put my hand in a tank since before Christmas, and I am regretting it now. Algae is taking over the 20 gallon, and duckweed has taken over the shrimp tank. I am going to try to get some before pics of all the algae and duckweed. It is scary.


----------



## Bahugo

Dollar a gallon sale is going now Cable. What's this about a reef tank?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Dollar a gallon sale is going now Cable. What's this about a reef tank?


Planning on hitting that up next week when I get paid again. The fiancee is getting me a 20 long, and I am going to be picking up a 29gallon for the reef tank. I may just pick up a 40 breeder for that though.


----------



## driftwoodhunter

you may want to call ahead & make sure they have them...when I went to my first $1 a gallon sale (the only time I've gone so far) I went to a store in a large city - they only had three 29 gallon tanks (I bought two) and five 55 gallon tanks (my friend bought one). This time I'm going to call in advance - because I'm hoping to get the 55 I need to make my dividing wall! I wonder if they give rainchecks if they are out of stock? Anyone know???


----------



## Bahugo

What is making you want a reef tank now? 

Get anything exciting for Christmas?


----------



## cableguy69846

driftwoodhunter said:


> you may want to call ahead & make sure they have them...when I went to my first $1 a gallon sale (the only time I've gone so far) I went to a store in a large city - they only had three 29 gallon tanks (I bought two) and five 55 gallon tanks (my friend bought one). This time I'm going to call in advance - because I'm hoping to get the 55 I need to make my dividing wall! I wonder if they give rainchecks if they are out of stock? Anyone know???


I don't believe they do rain checks, but not really sure. I have 3 PetCo stores within a few miles of my house. So I am sure to find what I am looking for, but calling them may not be a bad idea.



Bahugo said:


> What is making you want a reef tank now?
> 
> Get anything exciting for Christmas?


Reef tanks is what got me started in the hobby. I wanted to do saltwater first then found a couple of deals on CL and it went from there. I still really want a reef tank though. And the fiancee keeps telling me to set one up, so who am I to say "No" to her?:hihi:

I got some Lego related things, and some Mt. Dew pj pants. Not really much else though. I was happier about the family and food then anything this year.


----------



## diwu13

Let me know if the sale is going on. No petco's at all around where I live, but I'd ask my sister to pick up more 10g tanks for me !


----------



## cableguy69846

diwu13 said:


> Let me know if the sale is going on. No petco's at all around where I live, but I'd ask my sister to pick up more 10g tanks for me !


From what I have seen, the sale is going on now until the 21st. At least that is what the local ad says. You may want to check in the area that you will be buying from though.


----------



## 150EH

cableguy69846 said:


> We had a good Christmas. Still have one more Holiday dinner to go to on New Year's Eve though. When did Christmas go from being one day to 4 days? I hate growing up. I feel ya on being broke. I am broke for about another week or so. The fiancee is getting me a 20 long for a late Christmas present and I specifically told her to buy one used or wait for the PetCo sale. I may pick up a 29 gallon too so I can start a reef tank in the near future. But the 20 long is going to be for a trio of L104 plecos I have and I may get one for the L144's as well. Not really sure at this point. And $50 being out of reach is not pitiful, I have been there many times. Just know that you will get out of it soon enough. Hope your family had a good Christmas as well. Did you get any fish related loot this year?
> 
> I have not put my hand in a tank since before Christmas, and I am regretting it now. Algae is taking over the 20 gallon, and duckweed has taken over the shrimp tank. I am going to try to get some before pics of all the algae and duckweed. It is scary.


No fish related gear this time around but I may use the Helicopter to fly over and feed the fish :eek5: I get a raise in 2012 it's a whole $39 per month but I should be Ok after I make it to February.


----------



## msjinkzd

i feel you guys on the broke thing. I have two kids with birthdays within 2 weeks of xmas as well. Its brutal!!!!


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> No fish related gear this time around but I may use the Helicopter to fly over and feed the fish :eek5: I get a raise in 2012 it's a whole $39 per month but I should be Ok after I make it to February.


Haha, helicopter for fish food. That would be awesome. Just don't crash.:icon_eek:
A raise is not bad. I finally got one part of the basement cleared out today. Now to pull up the carpet, clean the tile and walls, and move a bunch of stuff back into it, then I can finally start my fish room on the other side, and get the nursery done. The kid is only due in 7 weeks. No hurry though. Lol.



msjinkzd said:


> i feel you guys on the broke thing. I have two kids with birthdays within 2 weeks of xmas as well. Its brutal!!!!


That sucks. Mine is Dec. 1st, so everyone tends to lump my B-day and Christmas presents into one. If they get me anything at all. I like getting the Lego Advent Calendar for my B-day though. Always a good time. I will have to order some fish from you soon so you won't be as broke.:icon_cool


----------



## msjinkzd

My son is Jan. 1 and my oldest daughter is Jan. 8. We NEVER lupm them together, but dang it gets expensive!


----------



## cableguy69846

msjinkzd said:


> My son is Jan. 1 and my oldest daughter is Jan. 8. We NEVER lupm them together, but dang it gets expensive!


Lucky kids man. Lol. I don't think I would be able to do that to my kids either. One is Aug though, and the other is due in the end of Feb, so it should not be too much of an issue.


----------



## 150EH

That's funny because my kids birthdays are close together (but not near Christmas) one on July 4th and the other is June 28th so for most of their lives the parties have been combined. My sister in law's Birthday is on December 23rd and she always gets burned on presents for her Birthday, and it's not that she doesn't get any it's that she gets one less for Christmas.

7 weeks, you better get your tail in gear or momma will kick your leather and chain wearing goth biker butt :eek5: man that's cool Cable, I love little babies and toddlers, but I'm not to crazy about teenagers or early 20's that's when things get way to complicated. But the first 12 years are great and easy to deal with.We used to set up a video camera in the corner of the room on Christmas, it's so funny to watch now with stupid little things happening that are so funny to see now, don't forget to do that.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> That's funny because my kids birthdays are close together (but not near Christmas) one on July 4th and the other is June 28th so for most of their lives the parties have been combined. My sister in law's Birthday is on December 23rd and she always gets burned on presents for her Birthday, and it's not that she doesn't get any it's that she gets one less for Christmas.
> 
> 7 weeks, you better get your tail in gear or momma will kick your leather and chain wearing goth biker butt :eek5: man that's cool Cable, I love little babies and toddlers, but I'm not to crazy about teenagers or early 20's that's when things get way to complicated. But the first 12 years are great and easy to deal with.We used to set up a video camera in the corner of the room on Christmas, it's so funny to watch now with stupid little things happening that are so funny to see now, don't forget to do that.


I don't mind combining Birthday parties for kids, way cheaper, but combining 2 different holidays is kind of a nuisance.

I am not worried about me. It is the father-in-law I am worried about. We have to move his office which contains at least 4,000 CD's, and he is not too thrilled about that. And I don't know about the early years. My 5 year old already asked me for a cell phone for Christmas this year. I told her to ask again when she was 16.:hihi: And you are right, the little things are sometimes the best.roud:


----------



## diwu13

Wow kid's THESE days. I see like middle schoolers walking around with iPhones ._. Why?


----------



## cableguy69846

diwu13 said:


> Wow kid's THESE days. I see like middle schoolers walking around with iPhones ._. Why?


Parents have too much money. Lol. I wish I had that problem.


----------



## jkan0228

Or kids are just too spoiled. :hihi:


----------



## msjinkzd

The main reason I don't lump them together is because my son is turning 15 and my daughter is turning 9, not really teh same crowd or interests, lol


----------



## 150EH

*Beware of rant*

The cell phones start out as a way to keep tabs on your kids but really it's a bad idea IMO, because cell phones are a obsession with kids now and the service providers fuel the fire by introducing upgrades monthly and it really makes me mad. I have a 25 year old boy without a car and his driving record is clean but he pays $120 a month for a phone and it's something I can't understand. But I think with your home computer having skype, facebook, twitter, etc. their is no need for a kid to have a phone that is better than most business executives, those home based options and a home telephone should be more than enough to stay connected with friends, but it is the new status symbol for kids and it's draining money from their little wallets that should be used for cars, insurance, college, a house, etc. if you tank $50 a month and put it in the bank until your 25 and ready to buy a house you'll have the down payment. 


Yeah, our kids are 3 years apart so it makes bithdays a little easier to combine until a certain age and then it's almost over, after high school graduation it's mostly over.


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Or kids are just too spoiled. :hihi:


Hear! Hear! That is so true.



msjinkzd said:


> The main reason I don't lump them together is because my son is turning 15 and my daughter is turning 9, not really teh same crowd or interests, lol


That is a huge age difference.



150EH said:


> The cell phones start out as a way to keep tabs on your kids but really it's a bad idea IMO, because cell phones are a obsession with kids now and the service providers fuel the fire by introducing upgrades monthly and it really makes me mad. I have a 25 year old boy without a car and his driving record is clean but he pays $120 a month for a phone and it's something I can't understand. But I think with your home computer having skype, facebook, twitter, etc. their is no need for a kid to have a phone that is better than most business executives, those home based options and a home telephone should be more than enough to stay connected with friends, but it is the new status symbol for kids and it's draining money from their little wallets that should be used for cars, insurance, college, a house, etc. if you tank $50 a month and put it in the bank until your 25 and ready to buy a house you'll have the down payment.
> 
> 
> Yeah, our kids are 3 years apart so it makes bithdays a little easier to combine until a certain age and then it's almost over, after high school graduation it's mostly over.


That is true. When I was growing up, we had the house phone. If we wanted to get in touch with our friends, WE WENT OUTSIDE!! Lol. If I do get my daughter a cell phone, it is not going to be for a while, and it will be cheap. None of this touch-screen-stay-connected-to-everything-live-on-it nonsense. There is no way I am going to spend $500 for a phone then an additional $120 a month so my kid can walk around with a computer and look cool. Not gonna happen. And you are right, if they would save that money, they could get something so much better with it. I don't even have a cell phone. I have to get one soon though, for the fiancee's sake, but when I do, it is going to be a cheap/free phone with a very low monthly bill. I am not spending hundreds of dollars for a computer when I have one at home.


----------



## 150EH

I've got a Tracphone that I put a 1000 minutes on, they double the minutes so it ends up 2000 minutes and they last a year, I just keep it so when I'm out on the bike I have a phone, but it's not cool enough for the kids. Oh, it costs me about $140 to $160 for a year.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I've got a Tracphone that I put a 1000 minutes on, they double the minutes so it ends up 2000 minutes and they last a year, I just keep it so when I'm out on the bike I have a phone, but it's not cool enough for the kids. Oh, it costs me about $140 to $160 for a year.


I used to have a pay as you go phone from T-mobile, but I hated it. I will probably get some flip phone that is on it's way out of production and just pay 30 bucks a month on my fiancee's plan. Not going to spend more than that. And the only reason I will get that is so she can get a hold of me easier, and so my daughter's mother can get a hold of me. If it was not for kids, I wouldn't need a cell at all.


----------



## zachary908

My phone costs me about $60 every three months.

Net 10 phone with 900 minute/three month phone card for the win!

Hi Cable! :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> My phone costs me about $60 every three months.
> 
> Net 10 phone with 900 minute/three month phone card for the win!
> 
> Hi Cable! :hihi:


You spend less in 3 months than some people spend in one month.

Hi Zach.:icon_cool


----------



## Bahugo

You gonna get pics up today cable ?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> You gonna get pics up today cable ?


I have been slacking today. Lol. Just saw this.

I will probably get pics up on Monday sometime. I have been slacking on the tanks lately, but I need to get them all taken care of. I also got a 20 long today. But with the basement and the nursery all still in limbo, not sure when it is going to go up. I need to buy a couple of stands in the next month too. After the new year starts, things will really start moving along though. Just have the basement tear out to do, then I can move everything around. Gonna be a PITA.


----------



## Bahugo

We have too wait till monday? Pshhhhhh ! We better get some pics of the tanks with algae and duckweed before you clean everything up


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> We have too wait till monday? Pshhhhhh ! We better get some pics of the tanks with algae and duckweed before you clean everything up


Lol. You will. The duckweed is completely covering the top of the shrimp tank now and making a run on the 20 gallon. It is crazy.


----------



## Bahugo

Well chop chop, we need pics! I got some up.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Well chop chop, we need pics! I got some up.


Lol. I still have one more holiday dinner to go to today. That will make 4 total. After this, I am going to have to diet big time.

How was your New Years eve man?


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I still have one more holiday dinner to go to today. That will make 4 total. After this, I am going to have to diet big time.
> 
> How was your New Years eve man?


My new years was good, just chilled around the house. How about you? 

By the way it's monday should be some pics up lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> My new years was good, just chilled around the house. How about you?
> 
> By the way it's monday should be some pics up lol


Same here. Watched Kung Fu Panda 2 and was in bed by 12:30.

Lol. My brother-in-law-to-be gave me Skyrim for Christmas. I made the mistake of opening it today. There will be some tomorrow for sure. I have been putting things off way too long. The shrimp tank looks terrible.


----------



## orchidman

seriously??? you palyed skyrim instead of getting pics?!?!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> seriously??? you palyed skyrim instead of getting pics?!?!


No. I played some Call of Duty too.:hihi: I was working on digesting 4 holiday dinners. Lol. WAAAAyyyyyyy too much food this year.


----------



## Bahugo

Excuses excuses... I'm very disappointed. I was counting on pictures tonight.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Excuses excuses... I'm very disappointed. I was counting on pictures tonight.


Lol. Sorry man. I will get them up tomorrow for sure though. I need to do all the fish tanks before they all crash on me. I will make sure I take extra pics of them for you guys then too.:icon_smil


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Sorry man. I will get them up tomorrow for sure though. I need to do all the fish tanks before they all crash on me. I will make sure I take extra pics of them for you guys then too.:icon_smil


I'll give you one last day until I unsubscribe too this journal. :tongue::icon_evil I expect before, middle, break time, and after pictures.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I'll give you one last day until I unsubscribe too this journal. :tongue::icon_evil I expect before, middle, break time, and after pictures.


Lol. YES SIR! :hihi: Once I get going, I probably won't take a break. I will get lots of pics though. I hope the camera can pick up how dim the shrimp tank is right now with all the duckweed. It is ridiculous.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. YES SIR! :hihi: Once I get going, I probably won't take a break. I will get lots of pics though. I hope the camera can pick up how dim the shrimp tank is right now with all the duckweed. It is ridiculous.


LoL. Well don't feel bad I got nothing done today, started figuring out the new pleco tank and then gave up was too out of it. Drank a huge cappachino, frappichino, and double shot and now I'm up goo figure. 

Played a bunch of World of Warcraft today out of boredom.


----------



## orchidman

lol! rich you can look at the pics i post.. they are uploading now!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> LoL. Well don't feel bad I got nothing done today, started figuring out the new pleco tank and then gave up was too out of it. Drank a huge cappachino, frappichino, and double shot and now I'm up goo figure.
> 
> Played a bunch of World of Warcraft today out of boredom.


What size tank are you doing for the plecos and what kind of plecos? I am planning on a 20 long for the 3 clown plecs I have, but not sure what I want to do for filtration yet. It is either going to be a powerhead driven UGF or a HOB with a powerhead for flow. And I think I am going to stick with plants that will attach to driftwood.

I love overdoing it on the caffeine then not sleeping.:icon_roll



orchidman said:


> lol! rich you can look at the pics i post.. they are uploading now!


Thank you for picking up my slack man. Lol.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

Anytime man!


----------



## Bahugo

Pshhhhhhhh where are the pics you promised!!!!????


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Pshhhhhhhh where are the pics you promised!!!!????


Blah. Sorry man. Yesterday and today did not go according to plan at all. The cats got fixed yesterday and that took way longer than I thought to drop them off and pick them up. Than having to watch them since they got home. It was like watching two sick toddlers. Then last night the one cat went down the laundry shoot. It was a pain. Then today we babysat 3 kids, and it took Rachael, myself, and my mother-in-law to keep up with them. Add to that a doctors appointment today and it all went south fast. Don't have time to do any thing now. On a good note, the baby is fine, and we got to see her for the first time in the ultrasound and it was awesome. I am going to do the basement tomorrow morning starting early, and get to the tanks a little later in the afternoon. If it does not happen how I want it all to, I am going to scream. But look for pics tomorrow.


----------



## 150EH

Did you get a photo to keep from the Ultrasound??? We were lucky with our first born and the ultrasound photo was like a film negative and just a dark skull and spine floating in a sea of black, it's a really cool shot and we framed it right away. With baby number two we just got a thermal print that looked like nothing but some how the tech points out this and that but I think she made it up and then laughs at lunch describing new parents reaction to the nothing photo.

Too cool Cable and things are moving along and all is well, the due date is relatively soon, no ?


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Did you get a photo to keep from the Ultrasound??? We were lucky with our first born and the ultrasound photo was like a film negative and just a dark skull and spine floating in a sea of black, it's a really cool shot and we framed it right away. With baby number two we just got a thermal print that looked like nothing but some how the tech points out this and that but I think she made it up and then laughs at lunch describing new parents reaction to the nothing photo.
> 
> Too cool Cable and things are moving along and all is well, the due date is relatively soon, no ?


Yep. They gave us like 8 pictures from it. It is awesome looking. I should have the ultrasound pics scanned in to the computer in a bit. They are pretty good pics.

Things are moving along. She is due Feb. 21st, and the baby shower is the 14th. That is why I am scrambling to get the basement and all that done. But it should be carpetless today and clean by this weekend, then I can move everything.

Man you got up early, 150. Lol.:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

I hate duckweed!!!!!!

Yes, you read it here. I hate that crap. You would not believe how much of it I pulled out of my shirmp tank and there is still a bunch in there!:angryfire Chad is right, that stuff is aquarist herpes.:angryfire

Anyway...... I finally got water changed in all the tanks but one. Need to do the 10 gallon tomorrow. Didn't get to it before lights out at 9, so it will have to wait. I also have to change some CO2 bottles. I didn't want to do it tonight though with the tanks not having any for a while, didn't want to gas the fish. I also didn't get any "after" pics. I will get those tomorrow, but I did get some "before" pics.

OK. The 20 gallon. Not really too bad. The algae is gone as I tossed some Excel in the day after Christmas or something like that. A bit overgrown and the water was way low. Not to mention, the prefilter on the AC30 was so clogged there was just a trickle of water coming out of it.










The 10 gallon is terrible. Plants are overgrown everywhere and duckweed is starting to take over. I am going to wage war on it tomorrow.










The shrimp tank was the worst. Duckweed had completely covered it and clogged the filter. There was almost no light getting in the tank it was so bad.









That is how it actually looked. Terrible.



















Sorry for only bad pics, but I didn't have time to get some good ones. I will make sure to get a bunch tomorrow. I changed water in all the moss jars too, and I think I am seeing growth in the ones in the window, so I must be doing something right. The emersed boxes are also going nuts, and I am finally going to get some better lights for the smaller box tomorrow. I will get some pics of all that too. And the basement is one step closer to have tons of tanks in it. I got all the carpet up today so I can bleach everything and start moving stuff really soon.


----------



## diwu13

Wow herpes...


----------



## cableguy69846

diwu13 said:


> Wow herpes...


It is terrible. I don't want to ever let it get that bad again. I am going to be pulling it out of there forever now.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp

O.O I don't want duckweed anymore.


----------



## cableguy69846

TheJadeShrimp said:


> O.O I don't want duckweed anymore.


Lol. The only good thing about it is I know the water was clean while I was slacking for 2 weeks. That tank has not had a water change since the middle of December. Lol.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. The only good thing about it is I know the water was clean while I was slacking for 2 weeks. That tank has not had a water change since the middle of December. Lol.


You sound like me. I have kinda neglected mine as well.....Now my Oscars are digging everything and I think they are trying to mate. My bowl kinda looks horrible. lol Java moss takeover.


----------



## cableguy69846

TheJadeShrimp said:


> You sound like me. I have kinda neglected mine as well.....Now my Oscars are digging everything and I think they are trying to mate. My bowl kinda looks horrible. lol Java moss takeover.


The holidays kinda throw everything outta whack though. I have to take a day next week and clean all the reptiles too. And I have not handled my snakes in a month. Not good. >.<


----------



## TheJadeShrimp

cableguy69846 said:


> The holidays kinda throw everything outta whack though. I have to take a day next week and clean all the reptiles too. And I have not handled my snakes in a month. Not good. >.<


I know. Every thing is kinda starting to get weird. My mother found two eggs from my chickens today in the winter, weird chickens. Both of my snakes are trying to get their shed cycle together. 

At least my 2 jewel fry are doing good. They are losing their black stripes and gaining their sparkly/shiny spots.


----------



## cableguy69846

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I know. Every thing is kinda starting to get weird. My mother found two eggs from my chickens today in the winter, weird chickens. Both of my snakes are trying to get their shed cycle together.
> 
> At least my 2 jewel fry are doing good. They are losing their black stripes and gaining their sparkly/shiny spots.


Maybe the world really is going to end in 2012?!:icon_eek: Then again it has been kinda warm out for January. I had a fly land on me the other day. Where the heck are they coming from this time of year? I don't get it. Glad to hear the fish are doing well though.roud:


----------



## TheJadeShrimp

cableguy69846 said:


> Then again it has been kinda warm out for January. I had a fly land on me the other day.


I found three bug bites on my arm. Like Mosquito bites. It was warm about 1 to 2 days ago.


----------



## cableguy69846

TheJadeShrimp said:


> I found three bug bites on my arm. Like Mosquito bites. It was warm about 1 to 2 days ago.


I have a feeling we are going to pay for the lack of winter when Feb hits though. I see lots of snow in my very near future.


----------



## Bahugo

Thats a whole lot of duckweed! Looking forward too all the after pics cable.


----------



## 150EH

Duckweed, Riccia, and all the other so called floating PITA plants aren't that bad but you do have to stay on your game so your tank doesn't end up looking like swamp thing or in this case Swampapalooza. After removing both from my tank with first a net, then tweezers, and after that a paper towel to wipe the water line area for little bits, even after all this in a week or two you'll see a small piece float by and it you don't keep cleaning for a month or so it's back, but it's no big deal if you pay attention.

Too cool on the 8 photos and I thought your baby was coming in February, I know you have a lot to do but get all your cameras tuned, batteries charged, etc. in preparation for the big day.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Thats a whole lot of duckweed! Looking forward too all the after pics cable.


Look for them tomorrow evening some time. I have a bunch of stuff to do during the day, but I am going to get everything with the tanks done tomorrow for sure.



150EH said:


> Duckweed, Riccia, and all the other so called floating PITA plants aren't that bad but you do have to stay on your game so your tank doesn't end up looking like swamp thing or in this case Swampapalooza. After removing both from my tank with first a net, then tweezers, and after that a paper towel to wipe the water line area for little bits, even after all this in a week or two you'll see a small piece float by and it you don't keep cleaning for a month or so it's back, but it's no big deal if you pay attention.
> 
> Too cool on the 8 photos and I thought your baby was coming in February, I know you have a lot to do but get all your cameras tuned, batteries charged, etc. in preparation for the big day.


I had to toss the riccia too. I may start another bit though. I need to trim the rock in the 10 gallon down and I wanted to use it in a future tank, but it may not work. I don't think it will carpet like I want it to. I would find the occasional piece before, but it just went crazy. And it did it fast. I am going to be netting it out for a while now. The 10 gallon is getting kind of bad with it all too. But not as bad.

She is due Feb 21st. But with all the issues we had with the insurance, we are kind of late on some of the stuff we were supposed to do way before. This was technically the 28 week ultrasound or something like that even though she is 30some odd weeks along.


----------



## h4n

did a see a fork in your tank?


----------



## msjinkzd

congrats! I didn't know you guys were expecting  its very exciting! Figners crossed the pregnancy and delivery are easy!


----------



## orchidman

Everything looks grown in! Nice all you've gotta do is trim and make bushes and they will be awesome!


----------



## cableguy69846

h4n said:


> did a see a fork in your tank?


Yep. It is to hold zucchini.



msjinkzd said:


> congrats! I didn't know you guys were expecting  its very exciting! Figners crossed the pregnancy and delivery are easy!


Thanks.



orchidman said:


> Everything looks grown in! Nice all you've gotta do is trim and make bushes and they will be awesome!


Thanks man. It is all a little too grown in.


----------



## chad320

The moss looks like its coming along good. I know you dont want to, but trim it and sell or tie your trimmings. This does the same as a stem plant and makes it grow bushier. I see you caught the full blown herpes  I was dumb enough to collect 4 different kinds of herpes. Its a real PITA to keep a pure strain.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> The moss looks like its coming along good. I know you dont want to, but trim it and sell or tie your trimmings. This does the same as a stem plant and makes it grow bushier. I see you caught the full blown herpes  I was dumb enough to collect 4 different kinds of herpes. Its a real PITA to keep a pure strain.


I really do need to trim some of them. I am really hoping the notacyphus comes back. I think I killed most of it save for a few strands. I can't stand duckweed at all. I want to be rid of all of it, but it is easier said than done. Lol.


----------



## chad320

If the Noto doesnt come back LMk. I counted 18 golfballs last night


----------



## allaboutfish

whats the middle plant in the 20 gallon


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> If the Noto doesnt come back LMk. I counted 18 golfballs last night


For sure. I think I almost killed it trying to get the algae out of it.:hihi:



allaboutfish said:


> whats the middle plant in the 20 gallon


The one that is sort of carpeting? That is Hydrocotyle sipthorpioides.


----------



## allaboutfish

really? thats tall though


----------



## cableguy69846

allaboutfish said:


> really? thats tall though


I think it has to do with the lighting. When the light is not strong enough, it will get tall like that. It is basically a stem plant and grows that way. If you have strong light it will creep along the substrate.:thumbsup::icon_cool


----------



## jkan0228

TheJadeShrimp said:


> You sound like me. I have kinda neglected mine as well.....Now my Oscars are digging everything and I think they are trying to mate. My bowl kinda looks horrible. lol Java moss takeover.


Ive completely neglected both my tanks for 10 days.... Wonder how they look when I get back home... Keep yo eyes peeled guys! 

Everything still looks pretty good cable... :biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo

Where's the rest of the pics Cable? lol


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Where's the rest of the pics Cable? lol


Putting them on PB now.


----------



## cableguy69846

Finally got all the pics up. Need to get some better ones, but my daughter is here for the weekend, so that will have to wait until next week. But for now here.

*Mossville

*FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side









*2 gallon hex

*FTS









*2.5 gallon nano

*FTS









*20 gallon

*FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side









*10 gallon

*FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side









*Shrimptopia

*FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side









*Emersed boxes

*Container 1









Container 2










That is all for now. I finally got around to doing all the waterchanges, adding ferts, and changing out some CO2 bottles. Hopefully I will stay on top of it a bit more now. Enjoy.


----------



## chad320

Very nice indeedy!!!  Especially the growth of the mosses and crypts! And the emergent setup. It all looks super healthy!


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Very nice indeedy!!!  Especially the growth of the mosses and crypts! And the emergent setup. It all looks super healthy!


Thanks man. In the last pic, most of those crypts are from you. They were the tiny ones. They are getting so big. *tear* They grow up so fast.:hihi: I need to get a couple domes for the smaller container, but I should be doing that in the next few days. Then things will grow upright a little more.


----------



## orchidman

stuff looks great!!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> stuff looks great!!


Thanks man.


----------



## jkan0228

Wow! How are you keeping your moss clean?... I have like fuzzy diatoms on mine. Lol


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Wow! How are you keeping your moss clean?... I have like fuzzy diatoms on mine. Lol


Lots of flow. And I vacuum it when I do water changes a lot.


----------



## jkan0228

I have an eheim 2215 on full blast in my Mr. Aqua 11.4 so hopefully flow isn't an issue. :hihi: 

I'll be updating my journal soon. If not ever. Hahaha


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> I have an eheim 2215 on full blast in my Mr. Aqua 11.4 so hopefully flow isn't an issue. :hihi:
> 
> I'll be updating my journal soon. If not ever. Hahaha


Yeah, with moss, flow is the number one factor in keeping it clean. Vacuuming it during a water change is not bad either. It helps get rid of the detritis and dead bits.

Lol, I will be watching.


----------



## jkan0228

cableguy69846 said:


> Yeah, with moss, flow is the number one factor in keeping it clean. Vacuuming it during a water change is not bad either. It helps get rid of the detritis and dead bits.
> 
> Lol, I will be watching.


Yea there are a few dead bits here and there.... Although they're still attached to the good moss which makes it hard to clean. 

I'll be posting pics tonight. It looks like brown BBA and isn't easily rubbed off... Uhh oh...


----------



## green_valley

I can never grow my glosso like yours...........Sigghhhh.


----------



## 150EH

It looks good Cable and I have to start vacuuming my mosses because they look like sh!te, all your stuff looks nice and clean. I see most of the stuff you got from me looks good and that tropica Crypt will be taking over the tank soon. It's too bad I got rid of the Peacock moss because I was just starting to pull that piece of wood from the tank and trim it right down to the roots, I like the direction it was going because the new growth will attach to the wood. I think you should try that method with your moss walls with out removing them from the water but I think it would get new growth rooted to the front of the mesh.

Hows the clean up coming downstairs?


----------



## jkan0228

Btw cable, which shots were the ones of the rare mosses?


----------



## zachary908

Just wanted to stop by and say that things are looking good, Cable!


----------



## cableguy69846

green_valley said:


> I can never grow my glosso like yours...........Sigghhhh.


Excel, ferts, and dirt man. All there is to it. And good light.



150EH said:


> It looks good Cable and I have to start vacuuming my mosses because they look like sh!te, all your stuff looks nice and clean. I see most of the stuff you got from me looks good and that tropica Crypt will be taking over the tank soon. It's too bad I got rid of the Peacock moss because I was just starting to pull that piece of wood from the tank and trim it right down to the roots, I like the direction it was going because the new growth will attach to the wood. I think you should try that method with your moss walls with out removing them from the water but I think it would get new growth rooted to the front of the mesh.
> 
> Hows the clean up coming downstairs?


I really like those crypts. I only lost a few leaves on them when I replanted them and they seem to like the AS a lot. I will have to get some better shots of stuff soon, cuz all my moss is not clean. Lol. It just looks it from far away. I really do need to start trimming the moss walls down. Maybe at some point this week I can do that. That Peacock moss is a weed for me though. I do need to retie some soon. There are some bare spots that I would like covered.

Basement cleanup is moving along. Just need to get the dust off the floor and bleach it all and I can start moving stuff and get things organized. I should start getting some good updates about the fish room soon.:biggrin:



jkan0228 said:


> Btw cable, which shots were the ones of the rare mosses?


You can't really see them in these shots. I will have to get some good macro ones for you this week.:thumbsup:


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say that things are looking good, Cable!


Thanks man. How are things on your end?


----------



## jkan0228

Woot! Thanks bro.


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> Thanks man. How are things on your end?


My tanks are doing great, just too lazy to post new picture. Nothing much has changed though, at this point I'm just doing small trims through the week to maintain the look of my scape, I think I've pretty much done tinkering with it... I need another tank. :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> Woot! Thanks bro.


No problem man.



zachary908 said:


> My tanks are doing great, just too lazy to post new picture. Nothing much has changed though, at this point I'm just doing small trims through the week to maintain the look of my scape, I think I've pretty much done tinkering with it... I need another tank. :hihi:


I neglected mine for like 3 weeks. Now I am paying the price. Had to hack everything back and throw out a bunch of duckweed. I hate that stuff.

You should do another tank. PetCo is having the dollar a gallon sale right now.:icon_eek:


----------



## zachary908

cableguy69846 said:


> You should do another tank. PetCo is having the dollar a gallon sale right now.:icon_eek:


I don't even have a Petco around. :/ ours closed down awhile back. Too much competition with Petsmart.


----------



## cableguy69846

zachary908 said:


> I don't even have a Petco around. :/ ours closed down awhile back. Too much competition with Petsmart.


Well, that 's no fun. Can you get cheap tanks from work?


----------



## jkan0228

He probably gets them for free.... :hihi:


----------



## green_valley

What's your light on that glosso tank Cable?


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> He probably gets them for free.... :hihi:


Lol.



green_valley said:


> What's your light on that glosso tank Cable?


On the 2.5 gallon tank I have a 10 watt mini CFL lamp from wal-mart in a 12" incandescent fixture with a metal reflector of some sort. I think it is aluminum.

On the emersed container, I have a 36" dual lamp T5HO with 5500K and 10000K lamps in it. 39 watts each if I remember correctly.


----------



## irishchickadee

Jealous of all that emersed growth!! Everything looks great (after the cleaning that is) Funny about the duckweed, I can't keep it alive to save my life (which is a good thing) partly because my fish eat it like it's a treat. 

Need the to be patient with my tank at the moment, was going to start up my 20T but I think I want to get a nice big piece of drift wood for it first and really take the time to plan it out, at least that is the goal but questionable if I have the patience to wait.


----------



## cableguy69846

irishchickadee said:


> Jealous of all that emersed growth!! Everything looks great (after the cleaning that is) Funny about the duckweed, I can't keep it alive to save my life (which is a good thing) partly because my fish eat it like it's a treat.
> 
> Need the to be patient with my tank at the moment, was going to start up my 20T but I think I want to get a nice big piece of drift wood for it first and really take the time to plan it out, at least that is the goal but questionable if I have the patience to wait.


I hate duckweed. Lol. I think I may have said that before. Now that I am back on top of ferts and CO2 and all that, it is not spreading as bad. Still have a little but not nearly as much.

It wouldn't hurt to get it started cycling then put the DW in. I would much rather the DW sit on top of all the substrate as opposed to trying to put the sub in around it. Makes it easier to pull it out should the need arise.


----------



## anubiasnick

Hey guys interesting thread but I just have to intercept and tell you that out of my many tanks and container ponds the only one's that dont have "bloody duckweed " in them host guppies I even just took out 3 males from my main community about a month ago and have added nothing new and all of a sudden Iam fishing it out daily , I just thought I would share. I find that water spangles are easier to manage and are much more swish 
and btw Cable I AM SO EVIOUS of your emersed setup !! Congrats


----------



## cableguy69846

anubiasnick said:


> Hey guys interesting thread but I just have to intercept and tell you that out of my many tanks and container ponds the only one's that dont have "bloody duckweed " in them host guppies I even just took out 3 males from my main community about a month ago and have added nothing new and all of a sudden Iam fishing it out daily , I just thought I would share. I find that water spangles are easier to manage and are much more swish
> and btw Cable I AM SO EVIOUS of your emersed setup !! Congrats


I usually only have a little bit in the tanks when I keep up with the maintenance. But with all the holiday stuff going on, I kind of let it go. It is much better now.
And thanks man. Glad to hear you like it. I am diggin that signature by the way. It is so true.:hihi:


----------



## Bahugo

Hows the tanks doing Cable


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Hows the tanks doing Cable


Pretty well. Now that I am back to dosing and keeping up with the CO2 and all that. Was supposed to do waterchanges yesterday but didn't get to it. I am not going to have time until monday now. So there will be pics then.roud:


----------



## green_valley

No pictures??????????? sigghhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....

Btw, do emersed plants grow faster?


----------



## cableguy69846

green_valley said:


> No pictures??????????? sigghhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....
> 
> Btw, do emersed plants grow faster?


No pics till later this week.

They don't grow faster in all cases. Sometimes they do. The biggest plus to emersed plants is the set it and forget it aspect. You don't have to worry about water quality, algae, or ferts. You can set it up and let it grow.roud: And if you do do maintenance on it, it is much easier than with a fully planted tank.


----------



## Bahugo

No pics till later this week now??? You are slacking!


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> No pics till later this week now??? You are slacking!


Lol. I spoke too soon. I should have some tomorrow. I need to do water changes and all that. I am a couple of days behind on that.


----------



## chad320

Good job Cable  I just got caught up on mine last night and put up some pics. Its amazing what some slacking will do to ya.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Good job Cable  I just got caught up on mine last night and put up some pics. Its amazing what some slacking will do to ya.


I am going to have to catch up on your thread later tonight. The mini me is pretty demanding when it comes to my time and energy.:hihi:

I need to really stop slacking though. I have a feeling one more bout like that, and I am going to be looking at a crashed tank. Do not want.


----------



## chad320

I hear you bro. Now that my girl is 7 she is actully useful with water changes and glass cleaning and she LOVES to help do it.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> I hear you bro. Now that my girl is 7 she is actully useful with water changes and glass cleaning and she LOVES to help do it.


About the only thing mine can do right now is help feed, which she is good at, but she has the same love for animals that I have, so I have high hopes for her.roud:


----------



## Bahugo

Where are the pics at??


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Where are the pics at??


Hopefully today. Not going to make any promises though, as I seem to not be able to get the time for pics to save my life. I was scrubbing the basement all day yesterday, and it looks like I will be down there all day again today, but I hope not. We will see though.


----------



## Bahugo

*cough* Do you still have fish tanks? Haven't seen them in a while now lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> *cough* Do you still have fish tanks? Haven't seen them in a while now lol.


Lol. I still have them, but I think the fish are angry with me. The plants are happy though. Lol. I need to mess with a couple of them today. Hopefully will get pics if the basement does not take all my time up today.


----------



## Bahugo

Where you been cable? Hows the basement


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Where you been cable? Hows the basement


Lurking here and there. Not really much going on at the moment. The tanks are overgrown and I couldn't do anything about it this weekend cuz I had my daughter the whole time. I am making good progress on the basement though. The one side is cleaned out and most of the office is in it now. Just need to finish moving some boxes find a place for the computer and then I can get the nursery done. After that I will be able to start on the fish room (hopefully). It seems I am on schedule, but unless I find a job soon, the schedule is going to be out the window shortly.


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Lurking here and there. Not really much going on at the moment. The tanks are overgrown and I couldn't do anything about it this weekend cuz I had my daughter the whole time. I am making good progress on the basement though. The one side is cleaned out and most of the office is in it now. Just need to finish moving some boxes find a place for the computer and then I can get the nursery done. After that I will be able to start on the fish room (hopefully). It seems I am on schedule, but unless I find a job soon, the schedule is going to be out the window shortly.


I thought I read you were starting a job next week or something? Was that a no go?


----------



## orchidman

Fish room .


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> I thought I read you were starting a job next week or something? Was that a no go?


Yeah. At the moment it is a no go, but still a possibility. I will have to see about it. But I got a couple more places I am looking at, so we will see.



orchidman said:


> Fish room .


:biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo

Where are you looking at?


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Where are you looking at?


fast food places. I had a lead on a management job at Taco Bell, which I am qualified for and have experience, but the one I am looking at just changed hands, so the store manager is not sure what he can do. He wants to hire me, but has to wait to see if the new owner will transfer someone from another store first. And the Office Max by my house is hiring too. Other then that, I am going to start hitting the fast food places I have not been to yet. Need to find something really soon though.


----------



## Bahugo

Good luck, I worked at office max for a long time. It's not bad if you work days/mornings. Closing sucks especially when the new weekly add goes out.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Good luck, I worked at office max for a long time. It's not bad if you work days/mornings. Closing sucks especially when the new weekly add goes out.


Thanks man. I think they are looking for mornings, so that will work out for me, especially with the baby. It would make my life easier.


----------



## orchidman

Not that I would know anything, but I would choose office max over a fast food place


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> Not that I would know anything, but I would choose office max over a fast food place


At this point, I will take any job I can get.


----------



## orchidman

Lol


----------



## nonconductive

good luck cable!

never had to work fast food, but have worked my share of restaurant jobs when i was younger and they indeed sucked. but ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> good luck cable!
> 
> never had to work fast food, but have worked my share of restaurant jobs when i was younger and they indeed sucked. but ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


Thanks man. I don't want to go back to fast food, but I need something.


----------



## nonconductive

i hear ya, but sometimes you just got to suck it up.

why dont you try a TJ Maxx or Marshall's? theyre always hiring. (i know because i used to do the admin/HR stuff for them and the attrition rate is insane). It beats fast food though.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> i hear ya, but sometimes you just got to suck it up.
> 
> why dont you try a TJ Maxx or Marshall's? theyre always hiring. (i know because i used to do the admin/HR stuff for them and the attrition rate is insane). It beats fast food though.


Probably will. The nearest one to my house though is a bus ride away and I would really like something closer. If not, I am headed that way though.


----------



## nonconductive

well good luck, hope something comes your way.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> well good luck, hope something comes your way.


Thanks man.:icon_smil


----------



## 150EH

Why don't you start your own business Fred, I hate working for other people, they make all the money and you do all the work, and after all that you don't even get a "atta boy" I worked for myself for over 20 years and it makes no difference what you pick to do but you have to do it well and if you do it will turn a profit. I picked something that didn't require a lot of cash to start (landscaping), I bought a mower, weedeater, and blower with $750 I borrowed from my grandmother and worked out of the trunk of a 76 Pontiac Lamans. It was hard work getting from that tiny amount of equipment and cutting lawns for $20 each to having all kinds of equipment and doing 30K hardscapes as routine, but your so proud you did it.

Oh, I called you Fred because you called me Mike on my journal, or was there something I missed.


----------



## sketch804

cableguy69846 said:


>


HAHA I love the fork at the bottom of that tank! looks nice! :flick:

But hope you got the duckweed all fixed, but I will tell ya, I get rid of this crap every summer, for some reason it just keeps coming back, and i will remove EVERY SINGLE piece of it out and be left with nothing, and BAM outa no where it will come back...so good luck to ya dude!

PLUS: Great job on the emersed set up! its looking great!


----------



## nonconductive

dude time for a trim


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Why don't you start your own business Fred, I hate working for other people, they make all the money and you do all the work, and after all that you don't even get a "atta boy" I worked for myself for over 20 years and it makes no difference what you pick to do but you have to do it well and if you do it will turn a profit. I picked something that didn't require a lot of cash to start (landscaping), I bought a mower, weedeater, and blower with $750 I borrowed from my grandmother and worked out of the trunk of a 76 Pontiac Lamans. It was hard work getting from that tiny amount of equipment and cutting lawns for $20 each to having all kinds of equipment and doing 30K hardscapes as routine, but your so proud you did it.
> 
> Oh, I called you Fred because you called me Mike on my journal, or was there something I missed.


I need to do something. The fiancee is working on a book and I told her to hurry up and get rich so I can be a stay-at-home dad. More time with my kids and fish tanks.:biggrin: I would love to try to turn my fish tank hobby into a business of some sort, but I don't see that happening any time soon.

*facepalm* I totally had a brain fart when I called you Mike.:hihi: And I did see that in your journal. Lol. Sorry Steve.:biggrin:



sketch804 said:


> HAHA I love the fork at the bottom of that tank! looks nice! :flick:
> 
> But hope you got the duckweed all fixed, but I will tell ya, I get rid of this crap every summer, for some reason it just keeps coming back, and i will remove EVERY SINGLE piece of it out and be left with nothing, and BAM outa no where it will come back...so good luck to ya dude!
> 
> PLUS: Great job on the emersed set up! its looking great!


Lol. The fork was for zucchini that the plecos didn't touch.

Duckweed is nuts. I pulled a bunch out of my shrimp tank yesterday and there is still a bunch. Oh well. I noticed it spikes when I am lax on the maintenance though. I guess that is not a bad thing since the stuff is a nitrate sponge for the most part.

And thanks on the emersed man. It is almost more fun than a fish tank. I like watching the plants grow, call me nuts......



nonconductive said:


> dude time for a trim


That was an old pic. Maybe when I am more caffeinated, I will get some newer pics up for you guys.:biggrin:


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> That was an old pic. Maybe when I am more caffeinated, I will get some newer pics up for you guys.:biggrin:


You been saying you were going too get pics for like two weeks! lol


----------



## green_valley

Bahugo said:


> You been saying you were going too get pics for like two weeks! lol


More than two weeks:icon_frow


----------



## nonconductive

slacker


----------



## Bahugo

green_valley said:


> More than two weeks:icon_frow


 lol I totally thought you said "more like two weeks" and I had to reread my post and was about too say "that's what I said..." then I reread what you said haha


----------



## cableguy69846

Quick pics for you guys. Then I need to go work on the basement. Would have been up sooner, but I had to replace the battery and alternator in the car.



























































































:biggrin:


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> You been saying you were going too get pics for like two weeks! lol





green_valley said:


> More than two weeks:icon_frow





nonconductive said:


> slacker


All you people clamoring for pics and now no one is here.:icon_frow

Hopefully later this week I can finally put some time into them, but we will see.


----------



## orchidman

everything look sgreat! the growth is awesome!
youll have to send me some of that HC sometime proud:


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> everything look sgreat! the growth is awesome!
> youll have to send me some of that HC sometime proud:


Thanks man.:icon_bigg

I would be glad to do a trade again if you are up for it. The DHG is really starting to take off now too. I saw the plant list you just got, and might be interested in one or two of those. Let me know. Maybe a couple of more weeks to let things fill in a bit more and we can work something out.roud:


----------



## orchidman

definitely! once the plants grow out some then we can trade  the only thing i have ready to trade now is bacopa monnieri


----------



## Bahugo

Everything is looking good cable!


----------



## nonconductive

digging the emersed plants!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> definitely! once the plants grow out some then we can trade  the only thing i have ready to trade now is bacopa monnieri


You had some other stuff that I wanted to get my hands on, but I am sure it will need to grow for you a bit.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Everything is looking good cable!





nonconductive said:


> digging the emersed plants!


Thanks guys.:icon_bigg


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> You had some other stuff that I wanted to get my hands on, but I am sure it will need to grow for you a bit.


roud: sounds good! I will try and remember to let you know when its grown out and ready to trim  shouldnt be long now. which ones were you interested in?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> roud: sounds good! I will try and remember to let you know when its grown out and ready to trim  shouldnt be long now. which ones were you interested in?


Thanks man. I am going to go look at your list again. Gimme a min.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> roud: sounds good! I will try and remember to let you know when its grown out and ready to trim  shouldnt be long now. which ones were you interested in?


UG, Stargrass, and some Creeping Jenny. Those are the plants I am looking at. The Bacopa salazmini or however you spell it, would be cool too.roud:


----------



## orchidman

Sounds good. I'm hoarding the UG for a bit though because I didn't get a lot but.once it grows in. The creeping Jenny and stargrass I have a lot of so once they establish in the emersed tank I'd have some ready. 

I don't think I have bacopa salzamanii. I think it's bacopa lanigera. Although I can't say for sure. Idk what half the stud is because im waiting for it to grow upright then I'll post pics for Ids from zach. I only have a few stems by its growin fast as well.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> Sounds good. I'm hoarding the UG for a bit though because I didn't get a lot but.once it grows in. The creeping Jenny and stargrass I have a lot of so once they establish in the emersed tank I'd have some ready.
> 
> I don't think I have bacopa salzamanii. I think it's bacopa lanigera. Although I can't say for sure. Idk what half the stud is because im waiting for it to grow upright then I'll post pics for Ids from zach. I only have a few stems by its growin fast as well.


Sounds good to me. I can wait a little while for the UG. I need to get another emersed box anyway.roud:


----------



## orchidman

Lol! Here is a good excuse! Haha I'll let's ya know when they are ready

I'd also be interested I that DHG we talked about. What crypts do you have? And in the 8th picture, what is that red plant?


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> Lol! Here is a good excuse! Haha I'll let's ya know when they are ready
> 
> I'd also be interested I that DHG we talked about. What crypts do you have? And in the 8th picture, what is that red plant?


This is true. I told the fiancee today that I needed another box for emersed stuff so I could organize it a bit better. It is all too crowded.

The DHG is doing well. The 'Belem' not so much at the moment. I only have one small sprig of that right now. I need to get it in it's own tub along with the regular DHG. I have a ton of Crypts. I am going to need some ID's soon as I don't have a clue, but I have a lot of wedtiis. I know I have 3 different kinds. And the red plant is Alternanthera reineckii 'Cardinalis'. It is doing great in my 20 gallon with medium light and DIY CO2 plus ferts in the water column. Looks about the same submerged as emergent. I like it.


----------



## diwu13

Wowwwww no wonder your moss jars accumulate so fast (and not because you eat pasta a lot!). You got so much moss growth in all your tanks!

Which tank is the shrimp tank? I know you broke it down but did it ever get rebuilt?


----------



## cableguy69846

diwu13 said:


> Wowwwww no wonder your moss jars accumulate so fast (and not because you eat pasta a lot!). You got so much moss growth in all your tanks!
> 
> Which tank is the shrimp tank? I know you broke it down but did it ever get rebuilt?


I have not broken it down yet. I am planning on upgrading to a 20 long in the spring when I get the rack up in the basement. Or using the 55 gal I have for shrimp. Not sure yet. Although, I did figure out how I am going to do the shelving and lighting for the racks. Thought of it at HD today when I was getting paint for the nursery. And the tank with the planter pots is the shrimp tank.

I have too much moss growth. I need to trim it all. It is getting a little crazy. But I have 2 more jars sitting around, so I may go a head a fill those soon.:icon_smil


----------



## orchidman

Nice!


----------



## diwu13

cableguy69846 said:


> I have not broken it down yet. I am planning on upgrading to a 20 long in the spring when I get the rack up in the basement. Or using the 55 gal I have for shrimp. Not sure yet. Although, I did figure out how I am going to do the shelving and lighting for the racks. Thought of it at HD today when I was getting paint for the nursery. And the tank with the planter pots is the shrimp tank.
> 
> I have too much moss growth. I need to trim it all. It is getting a little crazy. But I have 2 more jars sitting around, so I may go a head a fill those soon.:icon_smil


Hm... thankfully all the tubiflex is gone from the shrimp tanks. The visible ones at least ._.! Oh man, that rack will save you a ton of space and electricity as you can combine lighting/filtration! Please put up a step-by-step construction if you don't mind, so I can copy that when I set up my rack in the future!

Let me know if you have some extra moss I could take off your hands


----------



## cableguy69846

diwu13 said:


> Hm... thankfully all the tubiflex is gone from the shrimp tanks. The visible ones at least ._.! Oh man, that rack will save you a ton of space and electricity as you can combine lighting/filtration! Please put up a step-by-step construction if you don't mind, so I can copy that when I set up my rack in the future!
> 
> Let me know if you have some extra moss I could take off your hands


I am looking at 4 foot lights right now. If I can fit a 10 foot run of racking in the one area, I am doing it, plus a rack for emersed tubs and another shelf for odds and ends. Going to be cinder blocks and wood planks for simplicity, and lots of T8 lighting for cheapness. Not going to worry about CO2 on most of it, but if I need that, I am going to do paintball setups for cheapness. Lots of glass tops too and I am thinking of using a rain barrel for my water for the tanks if I can get one put in for a good price. And there will be a step by step thread for it on here. Don't worry about that. Lol.

As for moss, I have a bunch of Peacock moss that needs trimmed if you want some. Shoot me a PM and we can work something out.:icon_smil


----------



## cableguy69846

diwu13 said:


> Hm... thankfully all the tubiflex is gone from the shrimp tanks. The visible ones at least ._.! Oh man, that rack will save you a ton of space and electricity as you can combine lighting/filtration! Please put up a step-by-step construction if you don't mind, so I can copy that when I set up my rack in the future!
> 
> Let me know if you have some extra moss I could take off your hands


Glad to hear the tubifex is gone too. I think some fish eat them, but I am not sure what.


----------



## diwu13

cableguy69846 said:


> I am looking at 4 foot lights right now. If I can fit a 10 foot run of racking in the one area, I am doing it, plus a rack for emersed tubs and another shelf for odds and ends. Going to be cinder blocks and wood planks for simplicity, and lots of T8 lighting for cheapness. Not going to worry about CO2 on most of it, but if I need that, I am going to do paintball setups for cheapness. Lots of glass tops too and I am thinking of using a rain barrel for my water for the tanks if I can get one put in for a good price. And there will be a step by step thread for it on here. Don't worry about that. Lol.
> 
> As for moss, I have a bunch of Peacock moss that needs trimmed if you want some. Shoot me a PM and we can work something out.:icon_smil


Hm... would a plastic rain barrel be cheaper than a garbage can with lid? And yea, the strip T8 lights were what I was thinking too! Would the glass lids just be to keep your furries out? Cause a lot of people don't use lid's for rack setups I believe.

So you would use like 3x three foot racks for a total of ~10feet? Or 3x TEN foot racks !!!!

Start out your new moss tanks for now. I used up my allowed total for shrimp stuffs this month already haha. I limit myself to $75 a month on anything personal that I really *don't* need so I don't go overboard. This includes eating out/drinking too haha. And next month is the RO unit ._.! That gives you ~1.5 months to grow out moss !


----------



## cableguy69846

diwu13 said:


> Hm... would a plastic rain barrel be cheaper than a garbage can with lid? And yea, the strip T8 lights were what I was thinking too! Would the glass lids just be to keep your furries out? Cause a lot of people don't use lid's for rack setups I believe.
> 
> So you would use like 3x three foot racks for a total of ~10feet? Or 3x TEN foot racks !!!!
> 
> Start out your new moss tanks for now. I used up my allowed total for shrimp stuffs this month already haha. I limit myself to $75 a month on anything personal that I really *don't* need so I don't go overboard. This includes eating out/drinking too haha. And next month is the RO unit ._.! That gives you ~1.5 months to grow out moss !


A 3 shelved 10 foot rack. Going to split it up so it has lots of support though. And a couple 4 foot racks if I can fit them.

Glass tops will be to keep the furries out and little hands later down the road. They will also keep a lot of the humidity in and cut back on the evaporation, so I won't have to top off as much if at all.

No worries on the moss. In a month and a half, I may have some more types to add to that as well.:icon_smil


----------



## cableguy69846

I know I have been kind of scarce around here lately. But I have good reason. I have the nursery done, and half of the basement is done. Need to get the fish room side done, and get some furniture for the nursery, but I am on schedule so far. But enough of that, here is what I did today.:biggrin:



















"Why is he draining it?" you ask. Well...... I moved it to the nursery. Here it is in all it's glory.

View from the door.









Put the emersed boxes in the room for now too. They will move to the basement really soon. Like in a week or so.


















Moved the moss jars to the fiancee's desk (with her permission).









I still need a futon and some book shelves, then we will be in good shape. It took weeks to clean it all out as I had to move 3000+ CD's and a ton of boxes, plus shelves and a computer. Did all the painting myself and that was about all it needed. Now the baby just needs to get here.:hihi:


----------



## 150EH

It looks good so far Cable, but keep moving the baby could come early and you need to be ready for B-day. Are you getting excited about the big day and how does your daughter feel about a new baby comming?


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> It looks good so far Cable, but keep moving the baby could come early and you need to be ready for B-day. Are you getting excited about the big day and how does your daughter feel about a new baby comming?


We are pretty much good. We have all the basics. Just need furniture to make it a little better. And it looks like the baby is going to be early, but we will see. I am excited and scared out of my mind. But that is par for the course. And, Alyssa (my daughter), is super excited about being a big sister now. It is kind of funny.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp

Odd. I have that exact radio...Well my sister stole it....


----------



## cableguy69846

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Odd. I have that exact radio...Well my sister stole it....


Lol. I got it from a buddy and use it for my work radio.


----------



## orchidman

nice work! 

ps. i actually do have bacopa salzamnnii i think  pics are coming to my thread soon


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> nice work!
> 
> ps. i actually do have bacopa salzamnnii i think  pics are coming to my thread soon


Thanks man.:icon_smil


----------



## cableguy69846

Doing a massive amount of maintenance today. So I snapped some before pics. Here they are.

*Mossville

*









*2 gallon hex

*









*2.5 gallon

*









*10 gallon

*









*Shrimptopia

*









*20 gallon

*









As you can see, I have my work cut out for me.:biggrin:


----------



## green_valley

Whoaaaaaaaawwwwww...........Hellooooo Jungle. I love the growth cable. Awesome..........


----------



## cableguy69846

green_valley said:


> Whoaaaaaaaawwwwww...........Hellooooo Jungle. I love the growth cable. Awesome..........


Thanks. I like the jungle too, but there is not enough room for the fish to swim now. Lol. Going to hack it back a lot.


----------



## green_valley

cableguy69846 said:


> Thanks. I like the jungle too, but there is not enough room for the fish to swim now. Lol. Going to hack it back a lot.


Oh, there is fish in there??????? WHere????????:hihi::hihi:


----------



## 150EH

It looks good Cable but we both need some more tanks, if you build the shelf unit motioned earlier in the thread just make sure you tie it into the wall somehow so it doesn't fall over, that's a lot of weight. It looks like your getting a little thread algae in your 2.5 gallon, mine has the same after all the meds and water changes.

I don't think Mrs. flounder is going to make it and seems weak from not eating and I'm not sure if I'm using the right meds, all that effort and no glory but it's not over yet.

I did learn a lot from reading about the meds and how they work, this has me keeping my gH higher and using a little salt in my tanks and so far they seem better for it.


----------



## cableguy69846

green_valley said:


> Oh, there is fish in there??????? WHere????????:hihi::hihi:


Lol. I have 4 Habrosus cories in Mossville, Clown plecos, and cardinal tetras in the 10 gallon, and Swordtails, L144 Plecos, otos, and black neon tetras in the 20 gallon. Lol. That's what I mean though. You can't see them.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> It looks good Cable but we both need some more tanks, if you build the shelf unit motioned earlier in the thread just make sure you tie it into the wall somehow so it doesn't fall over, that's a lot of weight. It looks like your getting a little thread algae in your 2.5 gallon, mine has the same after all the meds and water changes.
> 
> I don't think Mrs. flounder is going to make it and seems weak from not eating and I'm not sure if I'm using the right meds, all that effort and no glory but it's not over yet.
> 
> I did learn a lot from reading about the meds and how they work, this has me keeping my gH higher and using a little salt in my tanks and so far they seem better for it.


Thanks man. The thread algae is a constant battle in the 2.5. I think I need to cut back on my lighting a little bit. I am going to try and get a bunch of it out today though.

I am probably going to use cinder blocks and planks for the shelving. Not sure if I will anchor it to the wall or not. But that is definitely something to think about.

Sorry to hear about the flounder man. It looked like it was doing better from what I saw in your thread. Just watch your snails and plants with the salt. Sometimes the salt can wreak havoc on them.


----------



## nonconductive

i have the lights a good 6 - 8" above my 2.5's and no algae other than the normal startup algae.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> i have the lights a good 6 - 8" above my 2.5's and no algae other than the normal startup algae.


I am going to have to toy around with it and see what I can figure out.


----------



## nonconductive

what kind of light are you using?


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> what kind of light are you using?


It is a 10watt 6500K mini CFL bulb from wal-mart in a 12 inch incandescent hood. And I have it directly on the glass top.


----------



## Bahugo

little late too the convo but why not use 2x4's for your rack? It will give you alot more options with shelves and lighting. 2x4x8 is only like 1.70, just trying too save you from wanting too redo it later down the line and then having too break down everything.


----------



## nonconductive

yea i think you'll be good if you raised it some.


----------



## 150EH

nonconductive said:


> yea i think you'll be good if you raised it some.


That might help, I got rid of mine by raising my dose of micros, I had tried everything and someone sent me a pm so I tried it and it worked, even if you don'r dose at all it mighr need a shot, just a thought.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> little late too the convo but why not use 2x4's for your rack? It will give you alot more options with shelves and lighting. 2x4x8 is only like 1.70, just trying too save you from wanting too redo it later down the line and then having too break down everything.


I was going to use 2x4's and cinder blocks. It would be really easy to break down and move that way, and still be sturdy. Plus, then I don't have to cut anything. Lol.:hihi:



nonconductive said:


> yea i think you'll be good if you raised it some.


I am going to see what I can do with it. Maybe raising it a couple inches will be the way to go.



150EH said:


> That might help, I got rid of mine by raising my dose of micros, I had tried everything and someone sent me a pm so I tried it and it worked, even if you don'r dose at all it mighr need a shot, just a thought.


That could be my issue as well. I dose, but there are no fish in the tank. Maybe dosing more than every other day would do it?


----------



## cableguy69846

OK. Finally "done" with all the maintenance. Still have 2 tanks to go, but that will be tomorrow. I am pretty much out of time today. I had to hack a lot of stuff back due to algae and all that. But it should all come back a bit. I hope.:hihi: Anyway, here goes.

*20 gallon

*FTS









Left side.









Middle









Right side









The A. reneickii really likes this tank for some reason.









On my way to a java fern jungle.









And crypt jungle.









The angustifolia.









*Mossville

*FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side









*2 gallon hex

*FTS









*2.5 gallon nano

*FTS









I still have to do the 10 gallon and Shrimptopia. Going to do that tomorrow morning. I also need to get some pics of the emersed tubs up. They have grown a lot. And I also changed water in the moss jars. They were starting to get some algae from not having any water changes for 2+ weeks. Will have more fun stuff up tomorrow.:biggrin:


----------



## xenxes

Great progress! The A. reneickii is beautiful. 

Also noticed that hagen elite mini in the 2.5, it's a beast! I'm using it in a 1/2 gal cube and a 2 gal bowl.


----------



## cableguy69846

xenxes said:


> Great progress! The A. reneickii is beautiful.
> 
> Also noticed that hagen elite mini in the 2.5, it's a beast! I'm using it in a 1/2 gal cube and a 2 gal bowl.


Thanks. I am no longer going to doubt ADA Aquasoil. It grows plants like a boss!:hihi:

Love that little filter. I was looking for one for my 2 gallon hex, but couldn't find it and didn't want to order it online. Ended up going with a Tom's Mini instead. Also an amazing filter.


----------



## xenxes

The Tom's mini that has a tube bubbler thing? Do you have a pic of it setup? It look very low profile (good for a small vertical tank) and I was debating getting it.

I order everything I can online these days, saves gas (for me at least)


----------



## orchidman

looks good!!!


----------



## jkan0228

Bro those mosses are look hella tight! Everything else looks nice too


----------



## 150EH

It all looks clean and bubbley Cable, good substrate makes all the difference too.


----------



## cableguy69846

xenxes said:


> The Tom's mini that has a tube bubbler thing? Do you have a pic of it setup? It look very low profile (good for a small vertical tank) and I was debating getting it.
> 
> I order everything I can online these days, saves gas (for me at least)


Yep. It comes with a spraybar. Adds about an inch to the height though. But it does work very well in a taller tank. I am not running it at the moment cuz I hacked it up when I was trying to rig some CO2 up. That was a fail. I will see if I can dig up a pic for you.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> looks good!!!


Thanks man. Wait till you see the emersed tubs. They are going nuts.:hihi:



jkan0228 said:


> Bro those mosses are look hella tight! Everything else looks nice too


Thanks man. It is growing like weeds. Needed to hack a bunch of it off though. Stupid hair algae. I need to stop slacking off on maintenance.:hihi:



150EH said:


> It all looks clean and bubbley Cable, good substrate makes all the difference too.


Thanks man. That is so true too. From now on it is going to be all dirt or Aquasoil. Not messing with anything else.


----------



## Bahugo

Tanks are looking nice cable! seems like everything is filling in nicely. What is the plant in the back left corner of the first tank? That is like a grassy type of plant, is it narrow leaf hygro (or something like that)? Pretty sure I ordered it once and didn't do hot in my tanks so ended up tossing it, it's a cool plant when i fills in though


----------



## cableguy69846

xenxes said:


> The Tom's mini that has a tube bubbler thing? Do you have a pic of it setup? It look very low profile (good for a small vertical tank) and I was debating getting it.
> 
> I order everything I can online these days, saves gas (for me at least)


Here are a couple of shots.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/139084-good-dirty-fun-first-dirt-tank-3.html

Post 40 and 45 for starters. I think there are a few more in that journal too.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> Tanks are looking nice cable! seems like everything is filling in nicely. What is the plant in the back left corner of the first tank? That is like a grassy type of plant, is it narrow leaf hygro (or something like that)? Pretty sure I ordered it once and didn't do hot in my tanks so ended up tossing it, it's a cool plant when i fills in though


Thanks man. That one is Hygrophyla somethingorother 'Angustifolia'. I got a couple of stems from 150 and it has taken off for me. Does pretty well in my emersed boxes too. If you ever want to give it another go, let me know. I can toss a couple clippings your way. It might work out in your 56 gallon, but you might have to grow it out a bit in a smaller tank.


----------



## nonconductive

tanks look great cable!


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> tanks look great cable!


Thanks man.


----------



## diwu13

Mossville looks really nice . I love overgrown tanks haha! Can't wait to see your changes to shrimpville!


----------



## cableguy69846

diwu13 said:


> Mossville looks really nice . I love overgrown tanks haha! Can't wait to see your changes to shrimpville!


It is not going to be drastic changes. Just need to trim stuff and clean the duckweed out of the tank. And thanks man.


----------



## cableguy69846

Ok. Finished up the last 2 tanks today. And took a ton of pics in the process. Here goes.

*10 gallon

*FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side









Notacyphus









Mini Rose Moss









Crypts are doing really well in this tank.









At least 3 plantlets are growing from this one.









Clown Pleco "hiding"









Another crypt plantlet.









*Shrimptopia

*FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side









Random shrimp shots.































































*Emersed containers

*Container 1














































The random moss that ended up in here is still growing.









H. corymbrosa 'Angustifolia'


















C. wendtii 'Tropica'









Anyone know what this plant is? It randomly started growing in my HC.


















Container 2




























All the crypts I got from Chad a while back are growing like crazy in here. I need to get some ID's one of these days.









That is all for now.

P.S. - Go check out my moss jars for something pretty cool.


----------



## jkan0228

What's the crypt in your 10G? Kinda looks like mine.


----------



## cableguy69846

jkan0228 said:


> What's the crypt in your 10G? Kinda looks like mine.


The first pic is C. wendtii 'Tropica' and the second is C. wendtii 'Red'.


----------



## diwu13

Random moss in emersed container kinda looks like java moss? Btw.. did you win the war against the duckweed? All out now? 100% haha?

And are you interested in more of those Whisper internal filters? Or have you had enough of them


----------



## cableguy69846

diwu13 said:


> Random moss in emersed container kinda looks like java moss? Btw.. did you win the war against the duckweed? All out now? 100% haha?
> 
> And are you interested in more of those Whisper internal filters? Or have you had enough of them


Nope. Lol. There is still duckweed. If I keep up with the maintenance though, it should all go away, or at least 99% of it.

I am so done with the internal filter. Now I just need to get my fish rack up so I can upgrade the shrimp tank and take down the 10 gallon.


----------



## 150EH

Cable does the H. agustifolia grow like bamboo in your containers, it gets a bamboo like stalk in my tank that is very woody, plus it roots really good and is very hard to pull out if you have to use tongs. I wouldn't recognize it emersed.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Cable does the H. agustifolia grow like bamboo in your containers, it gets a bamboo like stalk in my tank that is very woody, plus it roots really good and is very hard to pull out if you have to use tongs. I wouldn't recognize it emersed.


I have not really noticed any stem difference in the plant emersed or submerged honestly. The big difference I see is the leaves. They are shorter emersed and a little sturdier.

Submerged.









Emergent









The stem is pretty thick and woody in the tank, and the one in the tub looks to be getting the same way. So, to answer your question, I think, lol.:hihi:


----------



## 150EH

I will be curious to see what happens with the emersed plant, if it gets really tall or a nice flower, etc. but you can see each segment of the stem has a ridge just like Bamboo and as it gets taller the segments at the bottom seem to compress and get closer together making it look even more like Bamboo. I just thought it might make a good landscape plant in a wet area but I guess it wouldn't winter over being tropical?


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I will be curious to see what happens with the emersed plant, if it gets really tall or a nice flower, etc. but you can see each segment of the stem has a ridge just like Bamboo and as it gets taller the segments at the bottom seem to compress and get closer together making it look even more like Bamboo. I just thought it might make a good landscape plant in a wet area but I guess it wouldn't winter over being tropical?


Hmmm. Trying it outside might be something cool to try. I may try it in a pond this year if I get one up and running. I don't think it would handle the winter well though.


----------



## cableguy69846

Got some new lights for the smaller emersed container. 2 20watt 6500K CFL lamps in some dome fixtures. Should make the plants really take off now.:icon_smil


----------



## cableguy69846

Pretty sure I just convinced myself to set up another dirt tank. Had a 20 long sitting around.


----------



## nonconductive

your emersed setup is looking great cable.


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> your emersed setup is looking great cable.


Thanks man.:icon_smil

I really need to thin it out a bit now though. Might be doing that today though. Getting ready to dirt another tank.:help:


----------



## cableguy69846

I have a 20 long sitting with lights, filters, and some driftwood sitting in a box. Need to add dirt and some sand. Going to eat, then I will mess about with it a bit. Going to be lots of crypts and driftwood mounted plants.


----------



## orchidman

Nice!


----------



## cableguy69846

This is what happens when I go rooting through my extra fish stuff. Ended up putting the dirt from the pots in the 20 gallon high in here. It is Miracle Gro Organic Garden Soil mixed with some black gravel from when I changed the 20 high over capped with leveling sand. All the plants thus far are crypts. I think there are 6 different types in there. They all came out of my emersed tubs, so they will have to transition. I still need to figure out a hardscape. I may also have to look into a better light as the one on this is a 24" long single tube strip light. I want low light so I don't have to use CO2 and ferts, but we know me. I will end up going crazy I am sure. Found an old HOB filter in my fish stuff and stuffed it with foam. Also put a prefilter on it and found a 170 GPH powerhead and put a prefilter on that too. Now comes the tricky part. Am I going to put my L144 plecos in it or my L104 plecos?


----------



## orchidman

nice


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> nice


Thanks. Gonna mess about with the DW tomorrow. That way I can boil what needs to be boiled.


----------



## orchidman

roud:


----------



## 150EH

I want one, but I spent all my money on Sesame & Greenbean Chicken at the mall food court, Panda Express I think.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I want one, but I spent all my money on Sesame & Greenbean Chicken at the mall food court, Panda Express I think.


There is always next allowance. Lol.:hihi: I have another 20 gallon sitting empty right now that I want to put the shrimp in, but don't have any of the necessary equipment or space. And panda is awesome. I love their orange chicken, mandarin chicken, and, of course, their chicken egg rolls. Lol. Add some chow mein, and I am set.


----------



## 150EH

I do that just to get you young skinny guys started on food and it will normally be good for 10 posts or so.

Earlier we had talked about planting some stuff outside, well we have a member that made this little brick aquarium/pond on his patio and it's not very big but I'll guess at 40 to 50 gallons, he stocked it with some type of mosquito minnow or something last year and I thought they would all just cook or starve but he puts in like 20 and just before falls gets too cold he brings 40 or more back in the house. so they feed themselves on bugs and colors on the fish are just unbelievable.

take a look!


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I do that just to get you young skinny guys started on food and it will normally be good for 10 posts or so.
> 
> Earlier we had talked about planting some stuff outside, well we have a member that made this little brick aquarium/pond on his patio and it's not very big but I'll guess at 40 to 50 gallons, he stocked it with some type of mosquito minnow or something last year and I thought they would all just cook or starve but he puts in like 20 and just before falls gets too cold he brings 40 or more back in the house. so they feed themselves on bugs and colors on the fish are just unbelievable.
> 
> take a look!


Lol. Now you have me thinking of food. Lol.

That pond is awesome. I want to do something like that. It probably won't be as nice in the beginning, but the plan is to at least get a tub pond going this spring.


----------



## 150EH

Cable his pond is just a piece of liner and some dry stacked bricks from what I remember, but it's so cool that the grow and multiply, subliminal Fried Chicken!

Man, things are moving in slow motion around here, the regulator I bought on the second just shipped today and my needle valve assembly is also in the twilight zone some where, Nachos.

I dosed my Cyano today after the Erythromycin showed up via Fedex, so that will give me something to do for 8 days I guess, Chili con queso.

edit: sorry he did use motar and cap it with Flagstone but that's not much if you can collect the bricks free somewhere. Toll house cookies.


----------



## cableguy69846

ROFL!!!! Just got done eating some pasta with pesto. It was awesome.

I could do something like that, but it would take some convincing of the mother-in-law. I could probably get away with using rail road ties too.


----------



## cableguy69846

Was messing about with the tanks a bit today. Pulled a huge piece of driftwood out of the shrimp tank to put it in the 20 long. Also rearranged some of the small pieces of driftwood between the shrimp tank and 10 gallon.

*Shrimptopia

*Massive trim job too. I really want to redo this tank. Maybe really soon. Also switched out the light for a 15watt 8000K linear fluorescent lamp. Put the other light fixture on the 20 long. Not sure if I like the 8000K. Might switch it out for a 6500K.




































































































*10 gallon

*




































*20 long

*With the different light.









Still have to put all the driftwood into the tank and figure out what will fit and what won't. More on that tomorrow.


----------



## diwu13

Hm... the 8000K doesn't seem that blue. I heard it makes shrimps look more blueish, but then the white really POPS so people love using that for CRS/CBS.


What wattage are these lights on this tank?








I'm getting tons of hair algae in my tanks with 2x 15W 6500K light. Even with a bunch of floaters hm...


----------



## cableguy69846

diwu13 said:


> Hm... the 8000K doesn't seem that blue. I heard it makes shrimps look more blueish, but then the white really POPS so people love using that for CRS/CBS.
> 
> 
> What wattage are these lights on this tank?
> 
> I'm getting tons of hair algae in my tanks with 2x 15W 6500K light. Even with a bunch of floaters hm...


It looks more purple. The camera just can't really pick it up so well. Not really sure how I feel about it yet though. I may hunt around for a cheap 6500K light, but not too worried about it right now.

Those lights are 10watts. I had 15watt lights on there, but, like you are seeing, the algae was a bit crazy. As long as I keep up with ferts and CO2 now, the algae stays away for the most part.


----------



## 150EH

I think it looks good, all of them, both FTS of the 10 gallon have a glare from the camera angle but just standing up would solve that problem. I have learned a little about lighting lately, the higher on the kelvin scale the deeper the light will penetrate, so in a 12 inch tall tank 6,500 is fine but in a 30 inch tall tank you need some 10k bulbs, my S. 'porto velho' has had a growth spurt after adding the 10k bulbs. Amano loves 8K bulbs so it should yield good results.

So if you run out of nutrients you get algae, so either keep up with the ferts and C02 or shorten the photo period and the fact that you are using DIY C02 I think a shorter photo period would work out best.

Man you are getting a lot of shrimp in Shrimptopia, they all have good color too. I need some for my nano!

I've asked you this more than a couple of times but your family is getting ready for the big day soon, I think it is this month but do you have a date to go to the Hospital or are you just playing it by ear?


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I think it looks good, all of them, both FTS of the 10 gallon have a glare from the camera angle but just standing up would solve that problem. I have learned a little about lighting lately, the higher on the kelvin scale the deeper the light will penetrate, so in a 12 inch tall tank 6,500 is fine but in a 30 inch tall tank you need some 10k bulbs, my S. 'porto velho' has had a growth spurt after adding the 10k bulbs. Amano loves 8K bulbs so it should yield good results.
> 
> So if you run out of nutrients you get algae, so either keep up with the ferts and C02 or shorten the photo period and the fact that you are using DIY C02 I think a shorter photo period would work out best.
> 
> Man you are getting a lot of shrimp in Shrimptopia, they all have good color too. I need some for my nano!
> 
> I've asked you this more than a couple of times but your family is getting ready for the big day soon, I think it is this month but do you have a date to go to the Hospital or are you just playing it by ear?


Thanks 150. I like the color spectrum of the 6500K as opposed to the 8000K, but if my plants are healthy, then I am not going to mess with it. The fixture is not the best quality though. That is what worries me the most. The tanks with the dome lamps are insanely bright. So I am not worried about light penetration on those. And I think you are right on the pics. Next time I need to stand up.

I just noticed how many shrimp there were in the tank yesterday. Now that I have the monster piece of wood out, I can see them again. I want the pots gone really soon too. They make the water under the gravel smell really bad. Once the weather warms up a bit, I would be happy to share some shrimp with you. They are not the best quality, but they are nice. Some of them have colored up quite a bit.

The fiancee is due on the 21st of this month, but the doctor said he may induce on the 14th or the 16th due to her having high blood pressure. Right now we are playing it by ear. We should know if he wants to induce tomorrow though.


----------



## msjinkzd

I breed fish outside from spring through fall using black horse troughs. I breed shrimp, apple snails, and meteor minnows.
It aint' pretty, but it sure is cheap and effective! I also keep goldfish outside in teh tubs. I don't feed anybody, but there is always green water and tons of bugs that they nosh on.


----------



## cableguy69846

msjinkzd said:


> I breed fish outside from spring through fall using black horse troughs. I breed shrimp, apple snails, and meteor minnows.
> It aint' pretty, but it sure is cheap and effective! I also keep goldfish outside in teh tubs. I don't feed anybody, but there is always green water and tons of bugs that they nosh on.


Hey. Didn't know you were still following my tank thread. Glad to have you stop by.

On the trough note. I WANT!!:drool: Where did you get the tubs?


----------



## msjinkzd

I found 2 of them on craigslist for $20, they can be purchased at places like Tractor Supply in a wide range of sizes. The two bottom are 70g bins, the top is 50 I think. I am sure they can probably be purchased through the larger hardware stores as well, but I have never checked there.
That pic was early in the spring, by theend of summer, it was overflowing with plants (and livestock).

and hey! I am still followign 

p.s. you guys are making me hungry. I just baked 140 cookies for tomorrow and between that and teh talk of all the food, i am starving!


----------



## cableguy69846

msjinkzd said:


> I found 2 of them on craigslist for $20, they can be purchased at places like Tractor Supply in a wide range of sizes. The two bottom are 70g bins, the top is 50 I think. I am sure they can probably be purchased through the larger hardware stores as well, but I have never checked there.
> That pic was early in the spring, by theend of summer, it was overflowing with plants (and livestock).
> 
> and hey! I am still followign
> 
> p.s. you guys are making me hungry. I just baked 140 cookies for tomorrow and between that and teh talk of all the food, i am starving!


I know what I am going to be looking for this spring now. What kind of shrimp do you breed in them? And how do the tubs do with water temp? I really want some type of pond, but would need to be careful as I would need to bring all the livestock in in the winter. Need to make sure I have the tank space for it. I really would love to do something in the 100 gallon range if I could. What do you use for circulation and all that?

Glad to see you are still following. The fish I got from you are still doing great and if I can sell some plants soon, I want to buy more.:thumbsup: I am also setting up a tank for the L144's. I think they need their own space.

Now I want cookies.:drool:


----------



## msjinkzd

cableguy69846 said:


> I know what I am going to be looking for this spring now. What kind of shrimp do you breed in them? And how do the tubs do with water temp? I really want some type of pond, but would need to be careful as I would need to bring all the livestock in in the winter. Need to make sure I have the tank space for it. I really would love to do something in the 100 gallon range if I could. What do you use for circulation and all that?
> 
> Glad to see you are still following. The fish I got from you are still doing great and if I can sell some plants soon, I want to buy more.:thumbsup: I am also setting up a tank for the L144's. I think they need their own space.
> 
> Now I want cookies.:drool:


hahaha, sorry. They are for my daughters' valentines parties, so I won't even get any 

I breed cherry shrimp in them. It gets pretty warm here in PA, but the tubs didn't get too hot. They are in sun, but I think the warmest they got was about 80, largely becasue I had HUGE pond pumps churning the water around. I didn't use any actual filtration, per se. The top bin was basically a veggie filter (that is where teh apple snails were) and was planted withfast growing plants like some ludwigias, anacharis, water lettuce, and some marginals with roots in the water. It actually got pretty darn attractive by summertime (even my husband didn't complain) and many of the marginals were blooming.


----------



## cableguy69846

msjinkzd said:


> hahaha, sorry. They are for my daughters' valentines parties, so I won't even get any
> 
> I breed cherry shrimp in them. It gets pretty warm here in PA, but the tubs didn't get too hot. They are in sun, but I think the warmest they got was about 80, largely becasue I had HUGE pond pumps churning the water around. I didn't use any actual filtration, per se. The top bin was basically a veggie filter (that is where teh apple snails were) and was planted withfast growing plants like some ludwigias, anacharis, water lettuce, and some marginals with roots in the water. It actually got pretty darn attractive by summertime (even my husband didn't complain) and many of the marginals were blooming.


DOH! Lol. No cookies. That sucks.

How well do the cherry shrimp do? I was thinking of trying to breed some type of tetra or even pleco if I could. I doubt I will have a big pond pump though. I would love to do a more permanent pond, but that may be a ways off yet. What do you use for substrate if any at all? I was thinking of using dirt capped with gravel. Or just using some planter pots.


----------



## orchidman

I might try something like those bins Rachel, they looked awesome when I came over a while back! I might use a large storage tub instead though. Not sure how best to keep the water moving or filter it.


----------



## msjinkzd

I mainly potted things, that way I could move them around (theoretically i was goign to move them inside for the winter, but then forgot and the first frost happened before I got off my lazy butt to do so).
If you want to do something with a pump, let me know. I have about 5 pumps that I am not using just collecting dust.I am not sure what I have, but you could probalby just have one for shipping when the time comes. It would require me going into the room of no return which is chock full of years of neglected tanks and equipment, lol


----------



## cableguy69846

I have a slight update. Finally got some driftwood in the 20 long. Also did a 50% waterchange to ease the cloudy. It helped a little but not a lot. Going to keep doing them this week until I get it clear. I added the big piece of DW from Shrimptopia and another piece I have had for a while. I have some smaller pieces, but not sure that I need them. Also added a bunch of plants. A lot of it was already attached to the driftwood from Shrimptopia, and I had a couple of pieces of anubias sitting in my emersed box. Here it is. Sorry for the glare, the window across from the tank has a crap shade.





































On another note, anyone want some A. ficoidea? I trimmed back the forest a bit in the emersed box. Took a bunch out and don't know what to do with it. It is not a true aquatic plant, but does well in an emersed setup and grows great. It would probably do well in a riparium, terrarium, or paludarium as well. If you want it, shoot me a PM.



















If no one takes it, I am going to toss it in the garbage as much as I don't want to. It is a pretty plant, I just have no where to put it.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> I might try something like those bins Rachel, they looked awesome when I came over a while back! I might use a large storage tub instead though. Not sure how best to keep the water moving or filter it.


I was thinking powerheads? Or a pool filter pump.



msjinkzd said:


> I mainly potted things, that way I could move them around (theoretically i was goign to move them inside for the winter, but then forgot and the first frost happened before I got off my lazy butt to do so).
> If you want to do something with a pump, let me know. I have about 5 pumps that I am not using just collecting dust.I am not sure what I have, but you could probalby just have one for shipping when the time comes. It would require me going into the room of no return which is chock full of years of neglected tanks and equipment, lol


Lol. That would be my problem. Not being lazy. I really want one though. The pots would probably be best as I could bring them in, or sell the plants.
If you are willing to let go a pump, I am glad to pay for it. That would be awesome. I won't force you into that room though. Lol. I know how those rooms can get.


----------



## msjinkzd

i won't mind, just been mad busy lately. Remind as spring is nearing and I will gladly look through. I know I have several large submersible pumps (sort of like sump pumps) that are double plumbed that could easily be used for a pond application, even set up outside the pond, plumbed into it and attached to some sort of filtration jobby (technical term), then returned.


----------



## cableguy69846

msjinkzd said:


> i won't mind, just been mad busy lately. Remind as spring is nearing and I will gladly look through. I know I have several large submersible pumps (sort of like sump pumps) that are double plumbed that could easily be used for a pond application, even set up outside the pond, plumbed into it and attached to some sort of filtration jobby (technical term), then returned.


Hmmm. That seems like it would be easy enough to rig up. Now I just need to find a tub. Lol. And hopefully I will remember to remind you. Lol. I am notorious for forgetting.


----------



## msjinkzd

As am I. I don't know if I am half senile, or just trying to constantly do too much at once. Its part of why I don't do pre-orders or reserve species, I always forget someone!

P.S. wish I had an emmersed set up as I would give those plants a try, just don't really have a suitable setup rigth now. Is it ok if I pass this thread on to a few friends who may be interested?


----------



## cableguy69846

msjinkzd said:


> As am I. I don't know if I am half senile, or just trying to constantly do too much at once. Its part of why I don't do pre-orders or reserve species, I always forget someone!
> 
> P.S. wish I had an emmersed set up as I would give those plants a try, just don't really have a suitable setup rigth now. Is it ok if I pass this thread on to a few friends who may be interested?


Lol. It is CRS. Can't Remember Sh.......Stuff. Lol.

Feel free. I really want to give them to someone, so the more the merrier. Let them know I am only asking them to pay for shipping too.:icon_cool


----------



## 150EH

Cable that is too cool, tomorrow you could get sent off to the Hospital and if you don't the 14th is just next week. Boardwalk Fries

I saw the reflection in the tank and it looks like you went Kojack on us? Tootsiepop


----------



## 150EH

Those tubs don't look as nice as a lined pond but they are ideal if there is a bottom drain, so you can net out most of your critters and then just drain it off slowly to catch the rest in a breeders net. Funnel Cake


----------



## msjinkzd

mmmmmmmmm boardwalk fries

yea, most have a bottom port wth a threaded bulkhead type fitting

cheesecake


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Cable that is too cool, tomorrow you could get sent off to the Hospital and if you don't the 14th is just next week. Boardwalk Fries
> 
> I saw the reflection in the tank and it looks like you went Kojack on us? Tootsiepop


Lol. Kind of. I shaved my head again. I have hair, just not much.:hihi:

I don't want the baby to come on the 14th. The 16th would be good though.



150EH said:


> Those tubs don't look as nice as a lined pond but they are ideal if there is a bottom drain, so you can net out most of your critters and then just drain it off slowly to catch the rest in a breeders net. Funnel Cake


I would love to have a lined pond, but that is a few years away. 

About to eat some Chinese food. Mongolian Beef, rice, and crab rangoon. Yum.



msjinkzd said:


> mmmmmmmmm boardwalk fries
> 
> yea, most have a bottom port wth a threaded bulkhead type fitting
> 
> cheesecake


Now I want cheesecake.:hihi:


----------



## orchidman

nice reflection and bald head!



msjinkzd said:


> I mainly potted things, that way I could move them around (theoretically i was goign to move them inside for the winter, but then forgot and the first frost happened before I got off my lazy butt to do so).
> If you want to do something with a pump, let me know. I have about 5 pumps that I am not using just collecting dust.I am not sure what I have, but you could probalby just have one for shipping when the time comes. It would require me going into the room of no return which is chock full of years of neglected tanks and equipment, lol


ive seen that room! as far as rooms with old stuff in them, this by far has to be the coolest ive seen! there are like boxes full of heaters and different equipment, and a big metaframe tank too! it must be nice being able to fully setup a tnak just by grabbing stuff from the room!



cableguy69846 said:


> I was thinking powerheads? Or a pool filter pump.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. That would be my problem. Not being lazy. I really want one though. The pots would probably be best as I could bring them in, or sell the plants.
> If you are willing to let go a pump, I am glad to pay for it. That would be awesome. I won't force you into that room though. Lol. I know how those rooms can get.


i might be able to do a powerhead. idk if the one i have is strong enough though. thats my only concern. its like 750GPH which isnt that much really.





cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. Kind of. I shaved my head again. I have hair, just not much.:hihi:
> 
> I don't want the baby to come on the 14th. The 16th would be good though.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have a lined pond, but that is a few years away.
> 
> About to eat some Chinese food. Mongolian Beef, rice, and crab rangoon. Yum.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I want cheesecake.:hihi:



now you've got me wanting to see this lovely smotth bald head!

mmmmmm boardwalk fries, mmmm cheesecake, mmm chinese food! yum


----------



## msjinkzd

i wanna see baby pics! I am excited about that! 

That room has about a dozen metaframes, about 8 tanks I need to sell, stands, lights, boxes of heaters, boxes of filter, bins of sponge filters, wrapping paper (not tank related) and some neat vintage book shelves, lol. Not to mention old war memorabilia from mine and my husband's grandfathers, etc. And all my college text books, thesis, etc. I get lost in there!


----------



## orchidman

msjinkzd said:


> i wanna see baby pics! I am excited about that!
> 
> That room has about a dozen metaframes, about 8 tanks I need to sell, stands, lights, boxes of heaters, boxes of filter, bins of sponge filters, wrapping paper (not tank related) and some neat vintage book shelves, lol. Not to mention old war memorabilia from mine and my husband's grandfathers, etc. And all my college text books, thesis, etc. I get lost in there!


pretty cool in my book! 

yes, i want to see cute baby pics too!


----------



## cableguy69846

msjinkzd said:


> i wanna see baby pics! I am excited about that!
> 
> That room has about a dozen metaframes, about 8 tanks I need to sell, stands, lights, boxes of heaters, boxes of filter, bins of sponge filters, wrapping paper (not tank related) and some neat vintage book shelves, lol. Not to mention old war memorabilia from mine and my husband's grandfathers, etc. And all my college text books, thesis, etc. I get lost in there!


I will post some as soon as she gets here. Lol. Of course I need to show off my kids. I am that guy. Lol.

I would love to get lost in that room for about an hour or two. Are you planning on anything with it?



orchidman said:


> pretty cool in my book!
> 
> yes, i want to see cute baby pics too!


Lol. Will do. I hope she gets here soon. I am tired of waiting. Lol.


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> nice reflection and bald head!
> 
> 
> 
> ive seen that room! as far as rooms with old stuff in them, this by far has to be the coolest ive seen! there are like boxes full of heaters and different equipment, and a big metaframe tank too! it must be nice being able to fully setup a tnak just by grabbing stuff from the room!
> 
> 
> 
> i might be able to do a powerhead. idk if the one i have is strong enough though. thats my only concern. its like 750GPH which isnt that much really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now you've got me wanting to see this lovely smotth bald head!
> 
> mmmmmm boardwalk fries, mmmm cheesecake, mmm chinese food! yum


Lol. I almost missed this post. I still have some peach fuzz, but that is about it. My gotee dries slower than the hair on my head now. Lol. For a 75 gallon tub, that would be good, I would assume. It would turnover 10 times an hour.


----------



## msjinkzd

cableguy69846 said:


> I will post some as soon as she gets here. Lol. Of course I need to show off my kids. I am that guy. Lol.
> 
> I would love to get lost in that room for about an hour or two. Are you planning on anything with it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am planning to build a "fish hut" in my yard. Thena ll the metaframes will be displayed inthe current fish room (which will be a rec room) as display tanks to showcase my species and allow me to legitimately PLANT some tanks.
> 
> Then the room that is currently full of old stuff will become my home office/spare bedroom for the inevitable guests that hit us up and end up stuck on our couch currently.
> 
> If only I had a money tree!


----------



## orchidman

cableguy69846 said:


> Lol. I almost missed this post. I still have some peach fuzz, but that is about it. My gotee dries slower than the hair on my head now. Lol. For a 75 gallon tub, that would be good, I would assume. It would turnover 10 times an hour.


 BAHAHAAAA!!! i read that as " i missed a spot, not i have some random peach fuzz on my head" hahahahahhahaaaaaaa. just shave the whole thing off, lol!

maybe, ill have to try it when it gets warm


----------



## cableguy69846

msjinkzd said:


> cableguy69846 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will post some as soon as she gets here. Lol. Of course I need to show off my kids. I am that guy. Lol.
> 
> I would love to get lost in that room for about an hour or two. Are you planning on anything with it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am planning to build a "fish hut" in my yard. Thena ll the metaframes will be displayed inthe current fish room (which will be a rec room) as display tanks to showcase my species and allow me to legitimately PLANT some tanks.
> 
> Then the room that is currently full of old stuff will become my home office/spare bedroom for the inevitable guests that hit us up and end up stuck on our couch currently.
> 
> If only I had a money tree!
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad. What plans do you have for the fish hut? Anything in the works yet? Not bad on the metal frame tanks. I wouldn't mind getting my hands on a tank like that. Need to get the basement in order first. How big are the display tanks going to be? And any plant plans yet?
> 
> Lol. If you find a money tree, let me know. Maybe we can propagate them. Lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> BAHAHAAAA!!! i read that as " i missed a spot, not i have some random peach fuzz on my head" hahahahahhahaaaaaaa. just shave the whole thing off, lol!
> 
> maybe, ill have to try it when it gets warm


I have shaved it skin bald, but it gets to be a pain to keep up with. You burn through razor blades really fast. It is easier just to use some hair clippers and keep it short.

Lol. Missed a spot.


----------



## msjinkzd

cableguy69846 said:


> msjinkzd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad. What plans do you have for the fish hut? Anything in the works yet? Not bad on the metal frame tanks. I wouldn't mind getting my hands on a tank like that. Need to get the basement in order first. How big are the display tanks going to be? And any plant plans yet?
> 
> Lol. If you find a money tree, let me know. Maybe we can propagate them. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a 20x20 pole barn/shed. I basically want to transfer all my qt/sale tanks out of my home and away from our things/family.
> 
> The metaframes I have are 75g, 55g, 40 breeder, 20 long, 20 high, 15ish, 10ish, 7g (1930s tank), and a 5g. I have multiples of a few of them. Not sure as far as planning as its still a pipe dream for now, lol. I will also have a 220g display for my big boys, not metaframe.
Click to expand...


----------



## cableguy69846

msjinkzd said:


> Just a 20x20 pole barn/shed. I basically want to transfer all my qt/sale tanks out of my home and away from our things/family.
> 
> The metaframes I have are 75g, 55g, 40 breeder, 20 long, 20 high, 15ish, 10ish, 7g (1930s tank), and a 5g. I have multiples of a few of them. Not sure as far as planning as its still a pipe dream for now, lol. I will also have a 220g display for my big boys, not metaframe.


Woah. That is going to be epic. Don't blame you for wanting a fish hut. I would love to make one. But then again, I don't have all the tanks for that. That is a lot of metaframes by the way. Are you going to set up all the tanks?


----------



## msjinkzd

yea, I am. Right now I have 60 qt tanks going and maybe 3 or 4 "displays". The reason I got into a business was to get MYSELF the stuff I like, and I still only get things that appeal to me. Unfortunately, allm y personal tanks have turned into sale tanks as, well, raising kids is expensive. I would like to be able to have a dozen or so display/show tanks for the fish and invertebrates I really like.


----------



## cableguy69846

msjinkzd said:


> yea, I am. Right now I have 60 qt tanks going and maybe 3 or 4 "displays". The reason I got into a business was to get MYSELF the stuff I like, and I still only get things that appeal to me. Unfortunately, allm y personal tanks have turned into sale tanks as, well, raising kids is expensive. I would like to be able to have a dozen or so display/show tanks for the fish and invertebrates I really like.


Are you going to keep them all in one place, or spread them out in the house? All my tanks seem to have been taken over by dirt. Lol.


----------



## msjinkzd

They will all be in the current fishroom, which will be the rec room. I do have some in our upstairs living room as well but am considering turning those into paludariums.


----------



## cableguy69846

msjinkzd said:


> They will all be in the current fishroom, which will be the rec room. I do have some in our upstairs living room as well but am considering turning those into paludariums.


Paludariums are the bomb. I really want one. I was intended to set one up, but it became Shrimptopia instead. Lol.


----------



## 150EH

You mean Paludartopia!


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> You mean Paludartopia!


:hihi:


----------



## msjinkzd

paludartopiaextravaganza!


----------



## cableguy69846

msjinkzd said:


> paludartopiaextravaganza!


Try saying that 10 times fast. :hihi:


----------



## msjinkzd

only if its not a yuengling lager night!


----------



## cableguy69846

msjinkzd said:


> only if its not a yuengling lager night!


Lol.:hihi:

I have a fish related question for you. Do you have any pointers on breeding the L144's?


----------



## msjinkzd

caves and a good veggie rich diet. They are similar to breeding ancistrus.. You need cave/spots for the male to trap the female and thent o guard the eggs.


----------



## cableguy69846

msjinkzd said:


> caves and a good veggie rich diet.


Groovy. You think the 20 long I have set up will work for them?


----------



## msjinkzd

absolutely, you probably just have to wait unitl they mature a bit


----------



## cableguy69846

msjinkzd said:


> absolutely, you probably just have to wait unitl they mature a bit


Sweet. I just found a pretty big piece of 1.5inch PVC too. Need to plug one end of it though.


----------



## 150EH

Look at Bsmith's breeding tank, he has cave's in 3 or 4 different sizes and does well.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Look at Bsmith's breeding tank, he has cave's in 3 or 4 different sizes and does well.


Do you have a link for that?


----------



## Bahugo

1.5" might be a bit too big for the PvC pipe cable. You want something that is snug for them, I honestly think my pair breeds in a 3/4" tube.


----------



## msjinkzd

Mine breed inside the lift tube of a sponge filter, go figure.


----------



## cableguy69846

Bahugo said:


> 1.5" might be a bit too big for the PvC pipe cable. You want something that is snug for them, I honestly think my pair breeds in a 3/4" tube.


Yeah. I was looking at them today and realized they are way smaller than I thought. I think you are right. I am going to have to go get a smaller pipe.



msjinkzd said:


> Mine breed inside the lift tube of a sponge filter, go figure.


Lol. At least there is good flow.


----------



## 150EH

You have inspired me to change my avatar too.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> You have inspired me to change my avatar too.


Love it! Now we need a couple of people with soda and fries on their avatars.:hihi:


----------



## 150EH

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: Are we getting a baby today!!!!! :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## nonconductive

150EH said:


> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: Are we getting a baby today!!!!! :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


hope everything goes smoothly cable! & congrats on the job


----------



## 150EH

I was going to put up a baby photo showing off one of my children and adding a caption like "I'll show you mine, if you show me yours" but in my old age I forgot the digital camera wasn't around when they were born and I only go back to 2001 with digital photos. My kids were born in 1986 and 1989, man I'm showing my age.


----------



## msjinkzd

awww, great idea! I could do that! Except my computers were ruined during the flooding and I lost all baby pics


----------



## 150EH

Man, that's just wrong making us wait for the news like that, that hospital has to have a computer.


----------



## msjinkzd

yea no kidding! BABY BABY BABY BABY


----------



## nonconductive

he's probably busy cleaning up poopy diapers


----------



## 150EH

With our first born they doctor induced for 3 days then they did a C-section on the fourth day and we were at the Hospital for 7 days, my wife was exhausted as was I only leaving her side for 2 hours a day to go home, shower and get fresh clothes but I slept on a horrible cot in my wifes room.

Our second born was like fast food at the drive-in, with a different doctor that didn't milk the system, he used what would be equal to a medical grade toilet plunger on my daughters head and pulled her out in just seconds and I think we left the hospital the next day.

So I hope Rachael & Cable has a better experience but there is a possibility we won't know for some time but I would like to think Non C is right and Cable is knee deep in poopy diapers.


----------



## cableguy69846

Well. I am still alive. Rachael was induced at about, 7 in the morning. Epidural followed shortly after that. Then it stopped working on her left side. A few screams and some pushing, and at 5:41pm on Februrary 14th, 2012, we got this








Hazel Caroline is 6 pounds 7 ounces, 19 inches long, and very healthy. We had a small scare cuz the cord was around her neck twice, but before I could start worrying the doctor had it all fixed without so much as a hiccup.

Mom and baby are both doing well and should be home tomorrow. Now I am going to eat, shower, and take my butt back to the hospital. But here is one more parting shot.


----------



## msjinkzd

HURRAY!!!

I wanted to name my youngest Hazel! She is absolutely beautiful! I am so happy for you guys. Congrats to you and the wife!!!


----------



## orchidman

:angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:

YAY! Congrats Cable! you must be one proud daddy! Hazel is beautiful!


----------



## cableguy69846

msjinkzd said:


> HURRAY!!!
> 
> I wanted to name my youngest Hazel! She is absolutely beautiful! I am so happy for you guys. Congrats to you and the wife!!!





orchidman said:


> :angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel::angel:
> 
> YAY! Congrats Cable! you must be one proud daddy! Hazel is beautiful!


Thanks guys. I am very proud.


----------



## nonconductive

CONGRATS CABLE!!!!!!!

She looks beautiful.


----------



## Bahugo

Congrats cable!!!!! Glad that everything went safe with no complications and everybody is healthy


----------



## chad320

Wow bro, congrats! I glad you and yours are healthy and happy!


----------



## cableguy69846

Thanks all. Everyone is healthy and happy. And it went off mostly without a hitch. She was out before dinner time like mommy and I wanted. So it all worked out. Now, I just need to start work and then it will get very interesting trying to juggle 2 kids, a job, and the zoo. Oh well, par for the course.

PASS THE COFFEE!!!!:icon_cool


----------



## msjinkzd

mmmmm coffee


----------



## 150EH

*What a Sweet looking little girl congratulations Pop* as long as she has 10 fingers and toes it's all good and you will work out the details later. Ah the epidural is so sweet, that's right when she stop cursing you for getting her into this position and you start to get some blood back into your finger tips, I'm so happy that it went smoothly for the both of you and you have a good original name, I haven't heard it since Mr. B was calling her name, you guys might be too young to know what I'm talking about.


----------



## cableguy69846

msjinkzd said:


> mmmmm coffee


*refer to avatar*:hihi:



150EH said:


> *What a Sweet looking little girl congratulations Pop* as long as she has 10 fingers and toes it's all good and you will work out the details later. Ah the epidural is so sweet, that's right when she stop cursing you for getting her into this position and you start to get some blood back into your finger tips, I'm so happy that it went smoothly for the both of you and you have a good original name, I haven't heard it since Mr. B was calling her name, you guys might be too young to know what I'm talking about.


Thanks man. She didn't curse my name a lot, but every time she had a lot of pain, she called me and was asking me to stop it. Almost had me in tears. Nothing worse than seeing the woman you love in pain and not being able to hit anyone to make it better. The fiancee came up with the name, but I really like it. Didn't at first, but now I love it. Especially after seeing her, it seems to fit really well.


----------



## 150EH

You must be tall and skinny if she is 6 and a half pound and 19 inches, or at least it seems she will be tall and skinny.


----------



## msjinkzd

my oldest daughter was 7.8 and 23 (!!!!) inches long (and 5 weeks early).... Not sure where she got that height as I am 5'5 and my husband is 5'9. Of course, she could be like me and just stop growing at 12 years old... 

Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> You must be tall and skinny if she is 6 and a half pound and 19 inches, or at least it seems she will be tall and skinny.


I am 5'11" and my fiance is 5'8" so that is probably why. But I am skinny. 175lbs on a bad day and I won't even say anything about how much I weighed most of the way through high school. Lol.



msjinkzd said:


> my oldest daughter was 7.8 and 23 (!!!!) inches long (and 5 weeks early).... Not sure where she got that height as I am 5'5 and my husband is 5'9. Of course, she could be like me and just stop growing at 12 years old...
> 
> Can't wait for more pics!


My first was 5 lbs and 11 ounces, 18.5 inches long. Now she is tall and shinny. Lol. Guess I gave that gene to both my kids. 

I will have tons more pictures over the next few weeks. We are going home today, but I don't have a clue as to what time.


----------



## msjinkzd




----------



## 150EH

or if you're on the road


----------



## cableguy69846

msjinkzd said:


>


Lol.



150EH said:


> or if you're on the road


I was trying to get my hands on an IV drip bag in the hospital, but the staff wouldn't let me mainline coffee.:hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

Baby, fiancee, and I came home today. Everything is good with them. Both healthy and happy. So glad the hospital part is over with.

In tank news, no deaths that I saw, and everything is running smoothly. Except for the 20 long. Found an uprooted crypt and had to chop the roots to replant it. Oh well. It will bounce back. The 20 long needs attention badly. Water is still really cloudy and almost brown. Need some massive water change action. But no plants have perished and I only saw a few leaves that were melting. Going to try and get to some tank stuff tomorrow. Need to change CO2 and fertilize everything. Oh boy.:help:


----------



## chad320

Wow, you are going to be busy now  I would do a quickie maintenance schedule for a few weeks. You know you'll be busy showing off the new beauty the next few days.


----------



## cableguy69846

chad320 said:


> Wow, you are going to be busy now  I would do a quickie maintenance schedule for a few weeks. You know you'll be busy showing off the new beauty the next few days.


Lol. You are sooo right. I won't have to do any massive maintenance until Monday. Going to work it out though so I am only doing a little bit a day for 3 or 4 days.


----------



## cableguy69846

Gotta show you guys this. Big sis, Alyssa, met her little sister for the first time today.










:biggrin:


----------



## msjinkzd

YES! I was hoping when I saw that you had posted it would be a pic like this! You must be so proud!!!


----------



## 150EH

She looks happy (and cute) about her new toy, I mean sister. The baby (HC) also has a look of relaxed comfort on her face.


----------



## chad320

Awww....sweet little ladies. Your smile must be giant


----------



## 150EH

Shhhhh Cables sleeping, o what's that crying sound, carry on he's awake now!


----------



## cableguy69846

msjinkzd said:


> YES! I was hoping when I saw that you had posted it would be a pic like this! You must be so proud!!!


Lol. I couldn't wait to get that shot.



150EH said:


> She looks happy (and cute) about her new toy, I mean sister. The baby (HC) also has a look of relaxed comfort on her face.


Lol. I think it was cuz HC just got fed. She is like her daddy. Eats like a horse.:hihi:



chad320 said:


> Awww....sweet little ladies. Your smile must be giant


Thanks man. It is giant.:biggrin: Although, I am still trying to get used to saying kids in the plural now.



150EH said:


> Shhhhh Cables sleeping, o what's that crying sound, carry on he's awake now!


Lol. It has not been that bad actually. For whatever reason, the fiancee doesn't wake me up. And Hazel doesn't scream bloody murder when she wants something. She sounds like a dolphin though. I will have to get a video.

--------------------------------------------

So, on the fish tank front, after I take my oldest daughter to a Lego train show, I am going to get my hands wet a bit. I will hopefully have some pics to put up when that happens.roud:


----------



## orchidman

aww so cute!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> aww so cute!


Thanks.:biggrin:

I will have some fish tank related updates this week, I promise.roud:


----------



## Chaoslord

Wow! Huge journal.
Congrats on HC she's a doll.
I can't imagine having another child my boy runs me ragged.
Good luck both your girls are gorgeous.


----------



## cableguy69846

Chaoslord said:


> Wow! Huge journal.
> Congrats on HC she's a doll.
> I can't imagine having another child my boy runs me ragged.
> Good luck both your girls are gorgeous.


Thanks man.:icon_bigg
I know the feeling of ragged. My 5 year old does that when she is here on the weekends. By Sunday afternoon and am pretty much a zombie.:icon_lol:


----------



## 150EH

If I leave my cheeseburger here will you promise not to take a bite?


----------



## msjinkzd

p.s. i would love more pics of the baby! I know you have your hands full, but mom's everywhere who are done having babies need to live vicariously through yours.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> If I leave my cheeseburger here will you promise not to take a bite?


No, but I might leave a bite for you. Lol.:hihi:



msjinkzd said:


> p.s. i would love more pics of the baby! I know you have your hands full, but mom's everywhere who are done having babies need to live vicariously through yours.


Lol. I am trying to get some of her while she is awake, but it is almost impossible. I will do my best though.:thumbsup:

----------------------------
*
In tank news

*I took down both of the nanos. With a great baby comes great responsibility. Or, something like that. They were doing nothing besides growing a lot of algae and irritating me. So I dispersed the driftwood amongst other tanks, and took them down. Going to be taking down one more 10 gallon soon too. Need to wait for the 20 long to finish cycling. And I am going to do my best to get some pics tomorrow too.


----------



## diwu13

cableguy69846 said:


> I took down both of the nanos. *With a great baby comes great responsibility. Or, something like that*. They were doing nothing besides growing a lot of algae and irritating me. So I dispersed the driftwood amongst other tanks, and took them down. Going to be taking down one more 10 gallon soon too. Need to wait for the 20 long to finish cycling. And I am going to do my best to get some pics tomorrow too.


That's hilarious! Congrats again! Hope it's not the 10g shrimp tank getting torn down ;(


----------



## cableguy69846

diwu13 said:


> That's hilarious! Congrats again! Hope it's not the 10g shrimp tank getting torn down ;(


Lol. Thanks. It is going to be the shrimp tank. But, they are going to get moved to the 20 long until I get my tanks up in the basement. I wanted to upgrade their tank anyway and this is as good a time as any.


----------



## 150EH

Did you start your new job yet, Cable?


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Did you start your new job yet, Cable?


Not yet. They had a gas leak last week and couldn't get anyone out to fix it until this week. I should be starting soon though. I need something constructive to do.:hihi:


----------



## 150EH

What, with all those poopy diapers!

Did you see Chad has gone to the other side.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> What, with all those poopy diapers!
> 
> Did you see Chad has gone to the other side.


Lol. I need something besides poopy diapers to do.

I saw that. It is pretty cool.


----------



## 150EH

My tank is finally comming around, knock on wood, and I have made a lot of changes too, some visable but a lot are just in the dosing, C02, etc. but it seems to be working.

Yeah I know it's boring at home but just be careful because most winter activities just lead to more poopy diapers! Both of my kids were born in late June or early July so I won't even look at my wife in October.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> My tank is finally comming around, knock on wood, and I have made a lot of changes too, some visable but a lot are just in the dosing, C02, etc. but it seems to be working.
> 
> Yeah I know it's boring at home but just be careful because most winter activities just lead to more poopy diapers! Both of my kids were born in late June or early July so I won't even look at my wife in October.


Are you still looking into doing Aquasoil in the tank at some point?

Not that it is boring, but, I just need to occupy my time with something better than video games, movies, and the computer.:hihi: And I need to get paid too. Lol.:hihi:


----------



## 150EH

Yes I would like to try it in the near future, I picked up a C. nurii and piece of Cholla wood gratis at out meeting, I ordered 10 fire reds from Rachael and she gave me 18, and I bought some Creeping Jenny 'golden' and Neasea golden for $2 each, so it was a goodish day.

There a shrimp Congo line photo at my nano journal, they look pretty nice but more than were tiny.


----------



## 150EH

See what happen when you have a baby, it's just me and you for the last 6 posts, they all scatter like cockroaches.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Yes I would like to try it in the near future, I picked up a C. nurii and piece of Cholla wood gratis at out meeting, I ordered 10 fire reds from Rachael and she gave me 18, and I bought some Creeping Jenny 'golden' and Neasea golden for $2 each, so it was a goodish day.
> 
> There a shrimp Congo line photo at my nano journal, they look pretty nice but more than were tiny.


I saw the line. It was pretty red. Lol.



150EH said:


> See what happen when you have a baby, it's just me and you for the last 6 posts, they all scatter like cockroaches.


Lol. I don't think it is from the baby. I think it is due to lack of pics. Maybe tomorrow on them.


----------



## cableguy69846

I have been saying it for a while now, but here are some pics. I will get the boring waffle out of the way first though.

I took down the 2 gallon and 2.5 gallon tanks as I didn't want to deal with them any longer. I will put them back up, just not at the moment. I am also planning on taking shrimptopia down and putting all the shrimp in the 20 long with the plecos I am going to put in there. I am also planning on taking down the 10 gallon and replacing it with another 20 high. That is all going to happen really soon. I already took a bunch of plants out of the 10 gallon in preparation of the move. I am also going to be ditching the Eco-Complete in favor of something a bit better. Right now, I am thinking of dirt capped with black sand, or AquaSoil with the same cap. Not sure though. Any way, on to some pics.

*20 high

*FTS









Left side









Middle









Right side









*20 long

*FTS









Left side









Right side









*Mossville

*FTS









Left side









Right side









*10 gallon

*FTS









Left side









Right side









*Shrimptopia

*FTS









Left side









Right side









That's all for now. Enjoy.:icon_smil


----------



## orchidman

Everything looks great! I'm liking the reflections!


----------



## cableguy69846

orchidman said:


> Everything looks great! I'm liking the reflections!


Thanks man. Lol. I could only get rid of the reflections if I took pics at night. And I am too lazy to wait that long.:hihi:


----------



## 150EH

Your tanks look nice, very nice and you have a ton of shrimp in Shrimptopia too, did you buy that many or are they making little shrimp too.


Man, my SAE went frik'n crazy this afternoon, I though it was going to jump right out of the tank, I was rolling back wards in my chair as I got the big net from under the tank because he was hitting stuff so hard I thought for sure this was his last spasm before his aneurysm popped, freaky.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Your tanks look nice, very nice and you have a ton of shrimp in Shrimptopia too, did you buy that many or are they making little shrimp too.
> 
> 
> Man, my SAE went frik'n crazy this afternoon, I though it was going to jump right out of the tank, I was rolling back wards in my chair as I got the big net from under the tank because he was hitting stuff so hard I thought for sure this was his last spasm before his aneurysm popped, freaky.


Thanks man. They have been makin babies. I was not really sure. After I lost a few, I didn't pay much attention to them save to change water and that sort of thing. But I am seeing that I have about twice as many as I originally bought in there now. I think I started with about 20.

What is is with algae eating fish like that? I see my otos do that from time to time, then they settle down as if nothing happened. Breeding behavior maybe? Or they could just be nuts.:hihi:


----------



## 150EH

He was slamming into stuff full out and stirred everyone in the tank, I've see fish spasm before but this was was over the top, I figured he be dead this morning but he's still here.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> He was slamming into stuff full out and stirred everyone in the tank, I've see fish spasm before but this was was over the top, I figured he be dead this morning but he's still here.


Maybe he just had a small freak out. I would say keep an eye on him for a couple of days to be sure.


----------



## 150EH

I'm so frick'n bored I tuned up my kitchen can opener, btw it's a swing a way and it's all over the net, appearently they sold them by the gross. I needed a photo to put it back together after a good cleaning and some oil (olive) then I buffed it to a high luster :help:


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> I'm so frick'n bored I tuned up my kitchen can opener, btw it's a swing a way and it's all over the net, appearently they sold them by the gross. I needed a photo to put it back together after a good cleaning and some oil (olive) then I buffed it to a high luster :help:


Lol. Same here. I am so bored, I started doing housework.:icon_eek:


----------



## 150EH

Well I did that after I had finished the dishes and it sucks when your so bored you look forward to water change day. I'm going to cut the vinyl screen off of my filter intake tomorrow, I'm pretty sure I don't have a single shrimp left in the 150 so I want all the dead planter matter to get sucked up by mt filters, this will hopefull make a big difference in how dirty/clean my tank looks. I think I'll do another 5 days of Excel treatment too, the last one worked good but I need a touch up.


----------



## cableguy69846

Finally started work. *headdesk*


----------



## 150EH

Money Money Money Money....................Money!


----------



## Bahugo

cableguy69846 said:


> Finally started work. *headdesk*


That bad at taco bell?


----------



## nonconductive

i hope thats just sour cream in your gun


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Money Money Money Money....................Money!


:hihi: Only minimum wage at the moment. But I am going to try and climb the ladder as fast as possible.



Bahugo said:


> That bad at taco bell?


Just not used to it. It was not bad at all. Just late.



nonconductive said:


> i hope thats just sour cream in your gun


Lol. I have a guacamole one too.


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Well I did that after I had finished the dishes and it sucks when your so bored you look forward to water change day. I'm going to cut the vinyl screen off of my filter intake tomorrow, I'm pretty sure I don't have a single shrimp left in the 150 so I want all the dead planter matter to get sucked up by mt filters, this will hopefull make a big difference in how dirty/clean my tank looks. I think I'll do another 5 days of Excel treatment too, the last one worked good but I need a touch up.


It will all come together man. I like water change days too. However, I have 3 of them. Lol.


----------



## 150EH

If I ever figure out how to get this C. nurii growing I'll send you some, a nice lady at the club gave me that one and I moved my half dead one to the nano but it had started making a comeback but it just takes so long. 

How many hours did they give you today?


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> If I ever figure out how to get this C. nurii growing I'll send you some, a nice lady at the club gave me that one and I moved my half dead one to the nano but it had started making a comeback but it just takes so long.
> 
> How many hours did they give you today?


Thanks man. I will wait patiently for a runner.:icon_smil

I worked from 9pm to 3am last night and doing the same tonight. Friday is going to be killer. 9pm to 4am probably cuz we don't close until 3 in the morning. It is going to be brutal. But it is money, so I am not going to complain too much.


----------



## nonconductive

just pretend you're going out dancing... boom boom boom.


----------



## orchidman

those are harsh shifts, but at least your working  picture it this way, with a baby, you wont sleep from 9-4 anyways!


----------



## 150EH

Ariba ariba ah ha!


----------



## cableguy69846

nonconductive said:


> just pretend you're going out dancing... boom boom boom.


Lol. Dancing........ with tacos!:hihi:



orchidman said:


> those are harsh shifts, but at least your working  picture it this way, with a baby, you wont sleep from 9-4 anyways!


Actually, the fiancee has been letting me sleep in. She spoils me.:icon_smil



150EH said:


> Ariba ariba ah ha!


Lol.


----------



## tumbleweedz

Great stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cableguy69846

tumbleweedz said:


> Great stuff, thanks for sharing.


Thanks.:icon_smil Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## irishchickadee

Tanks are looking great. I know you have it listed somewhere in your thread but too lazy at the moment to check, actually too busy because posting between late night spring cleaning.. But what's the red plant on the right side of your 20high (first picture on pg133). 

Congrats on the job


----------



## cableguy69846

irishchickadee said:


> Tanks are looking great. I know you have it listed somewhere in your thread but too lazy at the moment to check, actually too busy because posting between late night spring cleaning.. But what's the red plant on the right side of your 20high (first picture on pg133).
> 
> Congrats on the job


Thanks. The plant you are referring to is Alternanthera reineckii. Not sure on the spelling on that one. For some reason, the A. renewhatever gets really red in that tank.

And thanks. Not the greatest job, but a job.


----------



## cableguy69846

Check this out for updates.:icon_smil


----------



## cableguy69846

I think we have a spanbot in our midst.


----------



## 150EH

Opps, I hit the report button!!!! bwahahahha Why do you get all the Frenchy McMasters, I think it's your questionable dark past!!!

I left a personal message at their message board, you better hurry if you want to leave something.


----------



## lauraleellbp

cableguy69846 said:


> I think we have a spanbot in our midst.


Ya'll are seeing things. :hihi:


----------



## cableguy69846

150EH said:


> Opps, I hit the report button!!!! bwahahahha Why do you get all the Frenchy McMasters, I think it's your questionable dark past!!!
> 
> I left a personal message at their message board, you better hurry if you want to leave something.


Lol. No one was supposed to know! Crap! Now I have to change my identity again. :hihi:



lauraleellbp said:


> Ya'll are seeing things. :hihi:


Lol. Thank you. roud:


----------

